# Petraeus case is an extortion



## katsung47 (Dec 18, 2012)

747. Petraeus case is an extortion (11/27/2012)

On Nov. 10, CIA Chief Petraeus resigned from his post because the FBI had found his affairs in Broadwells email.  On Nov. 20, we have such a news:


> Senate bill rewrite lets feds read your e-mail without warrants
> 
> by Declan McCullagh
> | November 20, 2012
> ...



Obviously, the FBI activates its accessories in Senate to change the law to justify its action on the CIA Chief. The cause they applied on Petraeus case is weak, fragile and unreasonable. 



> In unusual CIA case, FBI detoured from usual path
> By RICHARD LARDNER | Associated Press
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP)  The way the FBI responded to Jill Kelley's complaint about receiving harassing emails, which ultimately unraveled or scarred the careers of ex-CIA Director David Petraeus and Marine Gen. John Allen, is the exception, not the rule.
> ...



What made the FBI crossing the path to create a scandal? There must be a reason. I think it was a potential extortion case. The FBI tried to blackmail CIA Chief Petraeus with the affair scandal but failed. Then we saw such a stage show. 

748. Petraeus case is an extortion (2) (12/6/2012)



> New report describes Broadwell emails to Kelley as death threats
> 
> By Rachel Rose Hartman, Yahoo! News | The Ticket  Tue, Nov 20, 2012
> 
> Paula Broadwell reportedly vowed in an email to make Jill Kelley "go away" the New York Daily News reported Tuesday in a story offering new details about how the mistress of former CIA Director David Petraeus threatened Kelley.



Its ridiculous to interpret go away as a life threat.  Yet it was so sensitive that FBI Director Robert Mueller and Attorney General Eric Holder were kept notified of its progress. Is it funny that the two big heads of the D.O.J. kept their interest on someones affair while A.G. Eric Holder said he was not notified of Operation Fast and Furious?

As a matter of fact, Eric Holder is under heavy pressure to resign on Operation Fast and Furious scandal. FBI director Robert Mueller is on his extended two years term. Both are in their finale days in D.O.J.. (see #693 and #694) They have a mission to frame a case to terminate Kat Hak Sung, then to take the responsibility by resignation  a convenient way for the officials to quit from the crime they committed. 

In 1990s, I left US twice because the intensified persecution of the Feds. Then they created OKC bombing and 911 attack to achieve the new law Patriot Act with which they establish the TSA search in airport. On 10/7/2009, I was denied to enter  Canada on the border. (see #611) The only exit now is Mexico. A few days later, in later October 2009, D.O.J. created Operation Fast and Furious. They successfully turned Mexico into a killing field. It was obviously created for my case.  

This year, the Feds have new plan to frame me through the new Obamas Healthcare law. I revealed it in July. (see #726) Next month, a strange case happened. 



> Mexico focus on police commanders in CIA shooting
> By E. EDUARDO CASTILLO | Associated Press  Mon, Nov 19, 2012.
> 
> MEXICO CITY (AP)  In a strange and aggressive attack by Mexican federal police on a U.S. Embassy vehicle that was pumped with 152 bullets, one major question remains: Why?
> ...


Media puzzled, asked why? People rarely know it was an attempt to create scandal for CIA. Operation Fast and Furious has made D.O.J. notorious already. They now intend to extort CIA to collaborate in their plot in Mexico if I would be forced to be there.


----------



## katsung47 (Jan 1, 2013)

749. Petraeus case is an extortion (3) (12/11/2012)

Who has the power to order the Mexico Federal police to murder CIA agents? Mexico government  has no intention to offend its super power neighborhood. The answer is simple: It is someone who has the ability to extort the Chief of CIA. 

We know the Feds control the drug gangs in Mexico. (see &#8220;698. FBI and DEA are behind the &#8220;Fast and Furious&#8221; (12/19/2011)&#8221;



> US Court Documents Claim Sinaloa &#8220;Cartel&#8221; Is Protected by US Government
> Posted by Bill Conroy - July 31, 2011 at 5:07 pm
> 
> The son of a heavy hitter in a powerful Mexican drug trafficking organization has filed explosive legal pleadings in federal court in Chicago accusing the US government of cutting a deal with the the &#8220;Sinaloa Cartel&#8221; that gave its leadership &#8220;carte blanche to continue to smuggle tons of illicit drugs into Chicago and the rest of the United States.&#8221;
> ...



The Feds not only control drug gangs in Mexico, they also control mexico police force, turn it into their informants. 



> Reports Of Mexican Special Forces Serving As 'Death Squads' In The Drug War
> 
> Michael Kelley|Oct. 2, 2012
> Ciudad Juárez, right across the border from El Paso, Texas, was perhaps the most dangerous place in the world between 2008 and 2011 as a &#8220;cartel turf war" led to more than 10,000 murders.
> ...



The CIA agents survived in Mexico police&#8217; attack were lucky because they were in a bullet proof car. The plot continues. CIA Chief Petraeus was extorted by affair scandal. It seems Petraeus didn&#8217;t compromise to that blackmail. He knows once he obeys, he will be a slave for that power for life. He chose to resign.

750. Petraeus case is an extortion (4) (12/20/2012)

Petraeus&#8217; resignation was sudden and unexpected, it&#8217;s obvious. There was a flurry in news field. At first it said the affair was found in emails between Petraeus and Paula Broadwell. It was illegal to search private communication. 

So then we knew Jill Kelley. The justification was that she received anonymous  threatening emails. But how could Kelley complained her private affair to the FBI? Then we got an unnamed FBI agent:



> Jill Kelley turned to friend &#8212; and Tampa FBI agent &#8212; for help
> 
> Nov 14, 2012
> 
> ...



And some other story to convince people: 



> Jill Kelley Claims 'Threats' in Email to Mayor
> By ABC News | ABC News  11/16/2012
> By DREW MILLHON, MIKE GUDGELL and LEE FERRAN
> 
> Jill Kelley Claims 'Threats' in Email to Mayor - Yahoo! News



Then the news that the FBI agent allegedly sent Jill Kelley shirtless photos, Kelley&#8217;s affair with Gen. John Allen, Kelley&#8217;s social life with high ranking government officials&#8230;. . All those 007 style stories are used to distract people from the main focus &#8211; Petraues was under illegal surveillance. 

Is sex scandal really that important? Gen. John Allen is a high ranking official. He now goes back to Afghanistan to continue his commander career there. His mistress came from Lebanon and is a social butterfly. Paula Broadwell graduated from West Point and was allowed to do her writing with Petraeus. She is much cleaner than Jill Kelley. Yet Petreus lost his job. 

The word to justify the search was &#8220;go away&#8221;. Do you believe it? 



> New report describes Broadwell emails to Kelley as &#8216;death threats&#8217;
> 
> By Rachel Rose Hartman, Yahoo! News | The Ticket &#8211; Tue, Nov 20, 2012
> 
> Paula Broadwell reportedly vowed in an email to make Jill Kelley "go away" the New York Daily News reported Tuesday in a story offering new details about how the mistress of former CIA Director David Petraeus threatened Kelley.


----------



## katsung47 (Jan 18, 2013)

751. Petraeus case is an extortion (5) (12/25/2012)

FBI used to kill with a borrowed knife. In Waco event when they decided to eliminate the Branch Davidians, they let the BATF to provoke the case which at last led to the massacre of seventy four people.  

In October 2009, they let the Canada authority to deny my entering at border check point. A few days later they activated &#8220;Operation Fast and Furious&#8221; to turn Mexico into a killing field. When that operation became a scandal in 2011, BATF again became a scapegoat. 

Then who would be a borrowed knife in Mexico if Kat Sung have gone there? They thought of CIA. We saw the strange case that Mexico Federal police shooting the SUV of CIA agents and the scandal of CIA Chief Petraeus. However, Petraeus chose to resign instead of keeling down. Now FBI has to show its true face. 

I have an email account with Yahoo so I read its news everyday. On November 24, two weeks after Petraeus' resignation, a  news jumped into my view. It proves my allegation that the blackmail on CIA was about Mexico:



> 1 of FBI's 10 most wanted arrested in Mexico
> Associated Press &#8211; 11/24/2012
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP) &#8212; One of the FBI's Ten Most Wanted Fugitives was arrested in Mexico and returned to Los Angeles Friday night to face charges of murder, kidnapping and rape, U.S. officials said.
> ...



They won&#8217;t hide behind the curtain anymore.


----------



## katsung47 (Feb 2, 2013)

752. News proved my allegation (1/5/2013)

On October 15, 2012, I wrote #741, pointed out that Feds plotted a case in that month based on the facts that the Feds arranged different trips for my relatives and my wife. Since it was a framed case, they would try to kill the witness so their lies won&#8217;t be exposed. To kill victims in travel incidents is a tactic the Feds used to use. 

That month I also noticed the unusual spike of gas price in California. I thought it was part of the plot. The Feds bought a lot of real estate properties in my case. (see #733 to #741) They would sell these houses when Kat Sung was finished. To prevent potential buyers to purchase the house from neighbor area where the house price is still low, Feds push up the gas price to raise the cost of commuting. See:&#8220;741. Why the gas price jump high (10/15/2012)&#8221;

One month later, a news proved my analysis was very correct. The sudden spiked gas price in October was manipulated. 



> California Watchdog Group Accuses Refiners of Lying (TSO, BP, CVX, RDS-A)
> 
> Posted: November 16, 2012
> 
> ...





> Report: Bay Area Refineries Faked Outages, Spiked Gasoline Prices
> 
> Bay Area refineries lied about being out of production in May and October, according to a report.
> 
> ...



&#8220;Both Royal Dutch Shell in Martinez and Chevron in Richmond claimed to be out of service during periods in May and October.&#8221; Nobody could co-ordinate two big firms to commit a price cheating and market manipulation but the Feds. 

753. Property tax and new plot (1/10/2013)

Why did the Feds choose to frame a case in October? Because November 1st is the due date of property tax. The Feds hold a lot of houses in my case. They must pay a large amount of property tax each year. They are eager to get rid of those hot potatoes from their hands. If they could finish the case in October, they could avoid to pay quite a lot of the tax by: 1. Selling the house &#8211; let new owners to pay it. 2. Go foreclosure on some houses which have been under water already. To transfer the loss to the bankers, Fanny Mae and tax payers. 

Here is the picture of property tax notice. http://thumbs.myopera.com/sz/colx/katsung47/albums/12490382/PICT0033.JPG


You may have noticed that there are two installments for the tax bill. One is due on November 1st  2012. The second is due on February 1st 2013. For the coming second payment, the Feds planned another new case. 

On December 30, one month before February, my mother visited my home. She hadn&#8217;t  been to my house for more than a year. As usual she gave me some cash, I refused. I suspect she was intimidated by the Feds to do so. I allege the Feds(FBI and DEA)try to plant illegal money (fake notes or marked drug money) on me through my relatives so they could perform arrest when I spent it. At first, I refused the big bill (hundred dollar) but accepted small notes. Next time when I refused the big bill cash from my mother, B(my brother in law) happened to be there and changed all big bills into twenties. I was surprised. Did they turn small notes into illegal money? They did. I found I was treated specially &#8211; I was led to a new cashier counter when I waited to pay my food in super market. Since then I stopped to use cash. I pay with debit card. 

My mother said, &#8216;You refused to accept big bill, then refused to accept small notes. What can we do to help you?&#8221; I suggested, &#8220;you can buy a gift card for me&#8221;. They didn&#8217;t do so. It was not the purpose of the Feds. It proved my allegation. My relatives were ordered by the Feds to plant illegal money to me. It&#8217;s easy for them to buy gift cards if they really want to help me but they wouldn&#8217;t do so. In recent years, I never use cash. I only pay with cards in shopping activity. 

On 12/30, old tactic-attempt to plant illegal cash- was used again. When I refused, my sister said they would buy a gift card for me. Two days ago(1/8), my brother brought me a gift VISA card. Do they have a new plot? I guess this time it&#8217;s a big one related to Chinese secret police. On 12/30, came to my house with my relatives, there were two guests new arrived from China. They were relatives of my brother in law. On 1/8, in my brother&#8217;s short visit to deliver the gift card, came with C.Y. couple(see #724) whom I alleged were the secret agents of China. I think the Chinese secret police plays an important role in the new plot. In secret deal, there used to be a payment. Here is the news: 




> Abe Unlikely To Visit U.S. In Jan Due To Scheduling Difficulties
> Monday, January 7, 2013
> 
> TOKYO (Kyodo)--Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe is unlikely to visit the United States in January due to scheduling difficulties and his trip is being rearranged for February or later, government officials said Monday.
> ...



China is having a dispute with Japan over an Island in East sea. Japan is seeking US support on its standing. That development hurts Japan.

754. Gas price spiked in May and October (1/20/2013)

In #752, I talked about the Feds had spiked the gas price through manipulation of the refineries. They pushed up the gas price twice in May and October. I explained they framed a case in October because they want to finish the case that month to avoid to pay property tax (due date was Nov. 1st. ) But why they did it also in May? 

Quote, &#8220;Bay Area oil refineries in Richmond and Martinez are to blame for the spike in gasoline prices in May and October,&#8221; see #752. 

Because the Feds had framed a case in May. My user&#8217;s name is katsung47. Kat Sung is my real name, 47 is my birth year. My birthday was in later May 1947. I was 65 years old in May 2012. I was qualified for Medicare at that month. I allege the Feds planned a case to carry out a search and arrest on me in May if I had applied for Medicare. Worrying of the plot, I didn&#8217;t do so. My suspicion is very correct. One month later, on 6/28, Supreme Court passed Obama&#8217;s Healthcare Reform. When I didn&#8217;t  apply for Medicare as the Feds had expected, they abusing their power to pass a new health law of &#8220;individual mandate&#8221;. In that case, what surprised people was the dramatic turnaround of the Chief Justice. I pointed out that Roberts is a puppet worked for the Feds. See:&#8221;726. The surprise turnaround of Chief Justice (7/4/2012)&#8221;. 

Five months later, the news of gas price cheating once again proved my allegation. The Feds did plot to frame case in May and October. In both cases, the method of planting &#8220;illegal money&#8221; was used. May plot also based on &#8220;Medicare application&#8221;. Other unusual phenomenon also indicated they prepared &#8220;search and arrest&#8221;. 

The news also proved the Feds bought a large quantity of houses in my case. To get rid of those hot potatoes, the Feds abusing the gas price when they have new plot ready to go. To prevent potential buyer to buy houses from nearby area where the real estate price is still low, they spiked the gas price to bring up the commuting cost. The property the Feds held in their hands are mainly in Bay area especially in San Jose where I live and in San Francisco where my relatives live. They also manipulate the Federal Reserve to push out QE to keep the interest rate low that the third housing bubble is forming.


----------



## katsung47 (Feb 16, 2013)

754. Gas price spiked in May and October (1/20/2013)

In #752, I talked about the Feds had spiked the gas price through manipulation of the refineries. They pushed up the gas price twice in May and October. I explained they framed a case in October because they want to finish the case that month to avoid to pay property tax (due date was Nov. 1st. ) But why they did it also in May? 

Quote, &#8220;Bay Area oil refineries in Richmond and Martinez are to blame for the spike in gasoline prices in May and October,&#8221; see #752. 

Because the Feds had framed a case in May. My user&#8217;s name is katsung47. Kat Sung is my real name, 47 is my birth year. My birthday was in later May 1947. I was 65 years old in May 2012. I was qualified for Medicare at that month. I allege the Feds planned a case to carry out a search and arrest on me in May if I had applied for Medicare. Worrying of the plot, I didn&#8217;t do so. My suspicion is very correct. One month later, on 6/28, Supreme Court passed Obama&#8217;s Healthcare Reform. When I didn&#8217;t  apply for Medicare as the Feds had expected, they abusing their power to pass a new health law of &#8220;individual mandate&#8221;. In that case, what surprised people was the dramatic turnaround of the Chief Justice. I pointed out that Roberts is a puppet worked for the Feds. See:&#8221;726. The surprise turnaround of Chief Justice (7/4/2012)&#8221;. 

Five months later, the news of gas price cheating once again proved my allegation. The Feds did plot to frame case in May and October. In both cases, the method of planting &#8220;illegal money&#8221; was used. May plot also based on &#8220;Medicare application&#8221;. Other unusual phenomenon also indicated they prepared &#8220;search and arrest&#8221;. 

The news also proved the Feds bought a large quantity of houses in my case. To get rid of those hot potatoes, the Feds abusing the gas price when they have new plot ready to go. To prevent potential buyer to buy houses from nearby area where the real estate price is still low, they spiked the gas price to bring up the commuting cost. The property the Feds held in their hands are mainly in Bay area especially in San Jose where I live and in San Francisco where my relatives live. They also manipulate the Federal Reserve to push out QE to keep the interest rate low that the third housing bubble is forming.

755. Internet attack (1/25/2013)

On 1/20 I wrote #754 revealed something about how the Feds would frame a case on me in May. On that day, I was banned by YUKU. Yuku is a big internet web provider which hosts a lot of webs. I posted in more than a dozen of web sites which were under Yuku system. Now I am banned to enter those sites. I lose all the contents I posted there. 

I have my home site set up in Yuku: http://katsung47.yuku.com/forums/66
It was the site where I used to post the newly written article. Now all record is gone. So be in other yuku sites. 

It also proves one of my suspicion that I posted in #727: &#8220;On 7/4, I wrote about the mysterious turnaround of Chief Justice Roberts and promised to tell "why he did so" in next(today's) post. Now I'm afraid I can't do so because next day of 7/4 there was a swift response from the Feds. 

quote,  &#8216;Internet doomsday&#8217; due on Monday, claims FBI &#8220;. 

To prevent people from knowing how the Feds would frame a new case, they would attack the Internet to delete my revelation. They had prepared an &#8220;Internet doomsday&#8221; when I was going to talk about &#8220;May plot&#8221;. This time, when I referred the &#8216;May plot&#8221; again, they immediately banned me to post it in my home site. 

I think once the Feds have their plot gone through, there would be a big internet attack to wipe out my posts. I would say my revelations are very true and my analyses are very correct that the Feds are afraid of it. Make a copy of it as the Feds are so eager to eliminate it. 

I also like to remind you that since it is a framed case, the Feds would activate big events to distract your attention. Either it is natural disaster, epidemic disease, or terror attack, or all of them. I think Sandy Hook School shooting was part of this plot. Since 911, most people don&#8217;t trust government any more. The Feds created Sandy Hook shooting to justify the gun ban to prevent resistance from people when the Feds apply another terror attack on them. 

756. To search by the hands of IRS (2/4/2013)

How can the Feds frame a case on &#8220;application for Medicare&#8221;? They will do it by the hands of IRS. 

For two decades, it was I to file joint tax return for my wife and I. In 2006,  without my consent, my wife asked an accountant firm to file the joint tax return. I found errors in report they filed and demanded a correction. The Accountant firm refused and e-filed it without my signature. Since then, I have to separate my tax report from my wife&#8217;s.   

Obviously, it was a plot of the Feds. They manipulated my wife to file a tax return with error to touch off an IRS search. One error was they hadn&#8217;t report Schedule C form. Here is what I wrote seven years ago:

&#8220;I have some merchandise left from business. Each year I reported the merchandise stock unchanged by schedule C. Each year there was a Schedule C form in the tax book IRS mailed me. But this year, for the first time, there was no C form in the tax book. Why? I think Feds wish to find an excuse to search the stock in the name of "no report".

The merchandise stock is piled in garage. In former messages, I talked about there were two big attempts Feds had tried to enter the attic and garage. (see "144. Roof contractor from Idaho (July, 2003)" and "300. Garage door (3/27/05)") I allege they had planted drugs in attic and garage, so when the disguised contractor enter the attic or garage in the name of roofing or replacing the garage door could claim they found drugs there.
(&#8220;395. A sudden trip and the tax return trap (3/30/06)&#8221;;  &#8220;398. April 18, the action date?(4/15/06)&#8221;;  &#8220;300. Garage door (3/27/05)&#8221

I allege the Feds had planted illegal material (likely drugs)in my merchandise stock which is piled up in my garage. In 2005, they manipulated to damage the door of my garage. They tried to perform an unreasonable search by disguising as garage door contractor. I fixed the door by myself. 

Then in 2006, they manipulated my wife to file an erroneous tax return at the purpose to activate an IRS search. I had to separate my tax return from my wife&#8217;s. Since I have no income, I don&#8217;t have to file tax return. I depend on relative&#8217;s help. 

In May 2012, I didn&#8217;t apply for Medicare in case that would touch off an &#8220;automatic computer system&#8221; to IRS. I think that&#8217;s what the Feds was looking forward to. Really next month we saw how the Feds manipulated the Chief Justice to pass the Healthcare Reform law of the Obama to make it individual mandate.


----------



## katsung47 (Mar 2, 2013)

757. I paid sales tax to finish inventory (2/4/2013)

I expected the Feds would continue to harass with this issue. In Jan. 6, 2010, I went to State Board of Equalization, paid the sales tax of my merchandise stock. I didn&#8217;t want to file Schedule C any more. 

Here is the record data:

&#8220;Lient/taxpyr ID: ***0085     TAT: SR     Dist: GH         Acct: ****9416
Comment entered by:HAN H

Mr. KAT HAK SUNG was in GH office to pay tax on his inventory sales valued at $5900 (sold near XMAS 2009). 
Hid accts including 99-***837 were all closed. 
Per Supervisor Dina Almario&#8217;s instructions, ARB acct was created and will bill him $548 for tax amount. 
IHAN &#8220;
I paid it with check. 

758. The earthquake next day (2/9/2013)

The Feds used to send out a warning to intimidate people if they felt being offended. When I paid sales tax of my inventory to the State Board of Equalization, there was a swift response. 

Next day (1/7/2010) there was an earthquake in Milpitas. At that time, because my computer was harassed by the Feds severely, I had to go to Milpitas Library everyday for internet surfing. That morning, Everybody in Library could feel the strong shaking. The Library evacuated all the people inside the building. I knew it was an intimidation from the Feds. Because they have a good command of modern techniques, they view themselves as God. They were angry that I disrupted their plan. From this event, I also learned how proficient they were to operate an earthquake &#8211; by choosing the time and location they preferred. 



> 4.1 magnitude quake strikes near Milpitas
> Thursday, January 07, 2010
> 
> MILPITAS, CA (KGO) -- An earthquake struck the Bay Area at 10:09 a.m. on Thursday. It was centered six miles north-northeast of Milpitas.
> ...



http://thumbs.myopera.com/sz/colx/katsung47/albums/12490382/PICT0041.JPG 

receipt of State Board of Equalization.

759. Meteor attack and Pope&#8217;s resignation. (2/18/2013)

9 days ago, in #758, I said, &#8220;The Feds used to send out a warning to intimidate people if they felt being offended.&#8221; That I was intimidated by an earthquake one day after I paid sales tax over my inventory. Similar event took place in Russia. This time it is a meteor striking instead of earthquake. 



> Russian Politician Says Meteor Was U.S. Weapons Test
> 
> Washington Post)  February 16, 2013
> 
> ...








The west corner of the island just above the epicenter is Aceh Province. 

In September 2004, Yudhoyono won the president election of Indonesia. It seemed he was a US asset and had a deal with US. In December that year, US tested two new weapons in Indonesia. All imitated natural disaster. One was the Great tsunami. The epicenter was near the Aceh Province of Indonesia, some 166,000 died in that area. Obviously it aimed at the Aceh rebels &#8211; Aceh Free Army which was fighting against the government. The rebels was hit hard by that disaster and had to compromise with the government  with a peace agreement later. The other one was imitating a meteor explosion. 

 Here is what I wrote at that time. The phenomenon is exactly the same like what happens in Russia: 



> , "Meteor Explodes Over Jakarta
> Josh Pringle
> Sunday, December 19, 2004
> 
> ...





> , "Unknown object falls on Indonesia
> 
> Meteor or bomb? Officials not sure, no injuries known
> Jakarta, Indonesia (AP)


&#8230;&#8230;

I believe it was an experiment of space weapon. A practice of a missile cruised in space to hit the target on earth. &#8230;.&#8221;

See whole article &#8220;356. Tsunami, flooding and meteorite (11/7/05)&#8221; at:
How FBI monitor and murder people in Political/Government Forum

I would say again that my speculation was very accurate. Eight years ago, I conclude it&#8217;s a weapon imitating meteor. Then what is it for to hit Russia this time?

I think it is for War on Iran. One day before &#8220;the meteor falling&#8221;, Russia reached an agreement with Iran. 



> Russia, Iran sign agreements to form &#8220;strategic partnership&#8221; as Russia sends warships to Iranian port.
> In Uncategorized on February 14, 2013
> 
> Russia, Iran sign agreements to form ?strategic partnership? as Russia sends warships to Iranian port. | Joel C. Rosenberg's Blog



I allege the Feds are planning war in Mid-east (war on Iran or Syria) next month.(March) I think so not only for this &#8220;meteor attack&#8221; but also for the sudden resignation of Pope Benedict XVI. As a Pope, he has to reject any war. That's not a favor to the Neocon, especially at the eve of a war. Under the pressure of "being passed away by poor health", he retreats. He doesn't want to be another John Paul II. Or another Chavez. Pope will leave on Feb. 28. So in March, the feds would lack a strong opponent in a designated war. (see, &#8220;302. Pope's death (Continue to 261-265) (4/7/05)&#8221;.


----------



## katsung47 (Mar 16, 2013)

760. Coming March plot (2/23/2013)

The main reason I think there will be a war in March is that the Feds likely will frame a new case in that month. My wife has been arranged a trip to Taiwan. She will leave on Feb.28. It coincides with Pope&#8217;s retirement. 

As I always said, the Feds used to create big events &#8211; either a natural disaster, or epidemic, or a war - to distract public attention from a framed case. The trip to Taiwan is only a cover up. The main goal is to lure her to China and she will. The framed case, from beginning, has been collaborated by Chinese secret police. In 2001, it was designed as a &#8220;drug smuggling  case&#8221;, (see: &#8220;694. The term of FBI Chief (11/21/2011)&#8221 Now it could be a &#8220;fake note&#8221; case as the Feds is intensively apply it on me recently. 

China is a totalitarian country, that&#8217;s why the Feds chose it as a partner. Where the people wronged in case could hardly seek justice. If the case goes wrong, then the Feds can blame everything on Chinese government. In more than a decade, China has been bribed greatly by the Feds and is becoming the second powerful country in the world. What is the payment this time? Watch the following news. 



> Nexen Announces All Required Regulatory Approvals Received
> 7:59am (ET) 02/12/2013 CNW Group
> 
> Nexen Inc. ("Nexen", TSX, NYSE: NXY) announced today that Nexen has received approval from the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States (CFIUS) with respect to the proposed acquisition of Nexen by CNOOC Limited, and now has all of the requisite approvals to proceed to close.
> ...



Readers may not understand what this news means. Interpretation: China got the permission to purchase a substantive asset worth about 16 billion. China holds a lot of US bond and anxiously to spend it. Otherwise that treasure would devalue quickly as US is in huge debt. Oil reserve is strategy resource generally forbidden to be transferred to Communist  China. In that news, CNOOC is a China state run oil company. The short news is vague. The word &#8220;China&#8221; even is not mentioned. Most people may neglect it without knowing what has happened. It may prove the authority has a guilty conscience. 

I also talked about the Feds would activate large scale internet attack to eliminate my articles because it revealed too much truth. It looks like that attack would be fulfilled by the China state run hackers. 



> Portrait of accused China cyberspy unit emerges
> By Christopher Bodeen
> Associated PressAssociated Press             02/20/2013
> 
> ...



In news war rarely so specific information (such like unit 61398) was released to avoid the revelation of information source. This is more like a psychological tactic of pre-mind plant to lock up a potential hacker in a coming cyber attack. You see they beat the drum on it while there is no particular serious internet attack happening now. 

761. &#8220;Less safe&#8221; may be a nuke attack (3/4/2013)

To start a war, they need justification. For war on Iraq, Afghanistan, they activated 911 attack. For war on Iran, they still need a 911 alike &#8220;terror attack&#8221;. Eric Holder&#8217;s claim on 3/1 may signal this: 



> Eric Holder on decision day: the country will be less safe
> By Pierre Thomas, Richard Coolidge, and Jordyn Phelps 3/1/2013
> 
> Attorney General Eric Holder says the country is less safe because of the across-the-board spending cuts that go into effect today and that those who claim the administration has been fear mongering about the cuts simply don't have the facts straight.
> ...



Take the chance of Sequestration, they make a &#8220;terror attack&#8221; reasonable. That &#8220;less safe&#8221; case likely would be a nuke attack. The following news issued three months ago, though could be misinformation, may have revealed what kind of &#8220;less safe&#8221; case would be. 



> Nuclear Christmas, false flag in America to blame on Iran
> There are strong confirmations that one or more nuclear weapons, known to have been stolen but kept from the public to &#8220;prevent panic,&#8221; may well be deployed in American cities by extremist elements with probable ties to a foreign intelligence agency.
> 
> This scenario was the basis of the television show &#8220;Jericho&#8221; several years ago. However, this time there are real culprits and real motivations, both the overthrow of the government of the United States and the naming of Iran as a &#8220;scapegoat.&#8221;
> ...



762. Target on New York (3/9/2013)

 The main target city of a "terror attack" is New York. 



> Bin Laden son-in-law arrested, whisked to NYC on terror charges
> 
> Officials tell NBC News he had been a prisoner in Iran for most of the past decade and is scheduled to appear in federal court Friday. NBC's Brian Williams reports.
> 
> ...



Al Qaida is a secret asset of US. It works for US strategy interest. Bin Laden worked as a living plant. The country where he went, was claimed &#8220;evil axis&#8221; by US. Under  such excuse, Bush activated war in Mid-east. Abu Ghaith- Bin Laden&#8217;s son in law &#8211; has the same mission. He was arranged to smuggle to Iran in 2002 at the purpose to frame Iran a &#8220;terrorist&#8221; country. Iran might have known the trick and put Bin Laden&#8217;s &#8220;refugee relatives&#8221; into prison. 

Now when the Feds planed another &#8220;terror attack&#8221; on US, they need a complete story &#8211; a big head of terrorist is on trial in New York. Al Qaida revenges the trial with a nuke attack. Since the frame case was original projected in March &#8211; we saw just in days, Abu Ghaith was arrested and sent to New York. What a rush. 
New York has been the target in Feds&#8217; blacklist for a long time under the same project. The terror attack was designed to trigger war on Iran that would be used to distract a framed case. An identical one was the attempt to try Khalid Shaikh Mohammed in New York. From the news you could see the master mind was the D.O.J. Chief Eric Holder. 



> Accused 9/11 Mastermind to Face Civilian Trial in N.Y.
> 
> By CHARLIE SAVAGE   November 13, 2009
> 
> ...





> The Trial
> 
> Eric Holder and the battle over Khalid Sheikh Mohammed.
> 
> ...



New Yorkers might have been aware of the plot planted on them. They fiercely opposed it and successfully rejected that trial. Eric Holder knows it. He still puts another one on them in a raid.


----------



## katsung47 (Mar 30, 2013)

763. Why select New York? (3/18/2013)

Several years after 911 attack, people were rattled by unusual cancer case among first responders of ground zero. They started to think the WTC were pulled down by mini nukes. 



> "35 Reasons for Many Small Fission Nukes at the WTC
> Thursday, July 02, 2009
> 
> 1) heat generation at ground zero for six months (china syndrome)
> ...





> "China Syndrome at the WTC
> 
> http://www.nucleardemolition.com/chinasyn.html"



Then cancer caused death rapidly rose. 345 Ground Zero workers have died of various cancers as of June 2010.



> "9/11 NUKE DEMOLITION PROOF: Firefighters Radiation Cancers &#8220;Off the Scale&#8221;
> 
> April 4, 2011  By Daily Mail Reporter
> 
> ...



Now you should understand why Eric Holder announced to put "911 mastermind K.S.Mohammed " on trial in New York" in 2009. It was used to justify an "Al Qaida revenge attack for trial of their leader". The planned attack was a nuclear one, so they could blame the cancer were caused by Al Qaida terror attack. The purpose is to cover up the truth that in 911 attack, mini nukes were used. The similar tactic has been tried in 2007, when a B-52 flied over US continental with 6 loaded nuke missiles. New York must have been the target of these nuclear missiles. Of course, mainstream media beat the drum on &#8220;911 Master-mind trial&#8221; but rarely report the unusual cancer deaths of the first responders of ground zero. Because that would expose who was the real Master-mind of 911 &#8211; Al Qaida has no nuclear bomb. 

764. Plot to eliminate Kat Sung (3/23/2013)

In &#8220;753. Property tax and new plot (1/10/2013)&#8221;, I told about the attempt to plant &#8220;illegal money&#8221; on me. After I refused to accept bank notes, one week later they delivered me a Visa gift card as I previously wished. I left that card in sitting room. Several days later, I found I coughed when I was going to shopping with that Visa gift card. I didn&#8217;t use it then tested it several times and was convinced the card was radioactive- people coughed when they close encounter with it. This is my personal experience with the Feds. (See &#8220;59. Continuing cough&#8221 

I recalled when my brother delivered the card, he was escorted by C.Y. couple &#8211; alleged Chinese secret agents. (see #753) They might play the role of witness. It was a plant in rogue&#8217;s way. Though it was the gift money from my mother, under those rogue witness, it could become &#8220;illegal money&#8221; from China. The purpose was to justify an arrest &#8211; if when I had used that card- the radioactive card emitted signal to the surveillance agents wherever I went. 

I returned the gift card to my relative and warned that card was contaminated with radioactive material. 

My wife was arranged a Taiwan and China tour between 2/28 and 3/14. Other phenominon indicated that the Feds had prepared &#8220;terror attacks&#8221; and war to distract a framed case in March, what would they do on Kat Sung &#8211; the main target? Yesterday, I learned the bank robbery case from local news. 



> U.S. Bank Robbed, Second Time This Month
> 
> By Lauren Gibbs   March 20, 2013
> 
> ...





> Milpitas police seek man who robbed U.S. Bank inside mall
> Milpitas Post Staff      Posted:   03/21/2013
> 
> On March 5 at about 4:24 p.m., a robbery occurred at the U.S. Bank at 1535 Landess Ave. inside Seasons Market Place. A man walked inside the bank and handed the teller a demand note requesting money. The teller complied and gave the suspect cash, police aid.
> ...



There is a super market in Season&#8217;s Market Place which I used to go. The same bank to be robbed by same criminal(?) twice in this month. That&#8217;s unusual. It reminds me of the attempt of &#8220;accidental death in bank robbery&#8221;. I have experiences. The most evident one was the &#8220;Bank robbery in San Francisco&#8221;, see #402, 404, 561 562.


----------



## katsung47 (Apr 13, 2013)

765. How to justify a nuclear attack? (4/1/2013)

There is a lively stage show in Korea Peninsula in recent days. North Korea had its third nuclear test in February. US and South Korea had a military drill in March. US sent B-52 in the drill then showed off with B-2 bombers there. N. Korea upgrades the threat almost everyday. US media is full of the topics such like: &#8220;North Korea said it would attack U.S. military bases on Japan and the Pacific island of Guam if provoked.&#8221;, &#8220;North Korea threatens to 'settle accounts with the US'&#8221;, &#8220;North Korea says enters "state of war" against South&#8221;&#8230;&#8230; But that war only exists in the mouth not in reality. It is actually a sale&#8217;s advertisement. The commodity is the nuclear weapon. 



> Renewed nuke sale fear after recent NKorea test
> By FOSTER KLUG | Associated Press &#8211; 3/19/2013
> 
> SEOUL, South Korea (AP) &#8212; North Korea's nuclear test last month wasn't just a show of defiance and national pride; it also serves as advertising. The target audience, analysts say, is anyone in the world looking to buy nuclear material.
> ...





> North Korea&#8217;s Lesson: Nukes for Sale
> 
> By GRAHAM T. ALLISON Jr.     Published: February 12
> 
> ...



Bush started Iraq War with a un- existed &#8220;WMD&#8221;. US won&#8217;t make similar mistake again in Iran war. So they directed a puppet show. In this show, N. Korea bangs the drum: &#8220;I have nuclear bomb. I&#8217;m enemy of the US. My nuke bomb is on sale if you are hostile to US. Come to pick up a bargain.&#8221;

So don&#8217;t be surprise that US and its Western allies would be attacked by &#8220;nuclear terror bombing&#8221; next time. Even none &#8220;potential customers&#8221; attend this &#8220;nuke sale booth&#8221;, the seller will create one. At that time, the &#8220;suicide bomber&#8221; could never tell truth. Just like those 911 hijackers, London 7/7/2005 bombers, Madrid bombing perpetrators and Adam Lanza and his mother in Sandy Hook shooting, they were all arranged to be dead. Of course, the Feds could gave you evidence from &#8220;damaged hard disc&#8221; (in Sandy Hook shooting) and &#8220;self claimed Mastermind&#8221; confession from Khalid Sheikh Mohammed (911 case).

You can view the two news information I referred as a psychological opinion direction from the Feds- a justification for the coming terror attack. 

766. China is a member of fraud gang (4/6/2013)

In this soap opera, N. Korea and US are the main actors playing war game show to the world audience. Another important actor is China. China is the major supporter of North Korea, without its aid, N. Korea couldn&#8217;t survive. So when China approved the resolution of U.N. to sanction on N. Korea, it causes big surprise. China used to veto any resolution in U.N. if it is anti the &#8220;friendship of China and N. Korea&#8221;. 



> China voted for new North Korea sanctions. Will it enforce them?
> 
> By Peter Ford, Staff Writer / March 8, 2013
> 
> ...



Don&#8217;t be blinded by this action of China. It&#8217;s only a stage performance &#8211; a gimmick to lure Iran to the hook. To show that N. Korea is really helpless. Even its long time ally has abandoned him. So North Korea is eagerly to sell his treasure &#8211; the atomic bomb, at a bargain price. 

One purpose of sanction is to inspect the cargo shipment by force. If Iran falls into the trap, it will be easy for US to intercept the &#8220;evidence&#8221;. The inspector could be China if necessary. He joins U.N. sanction. Bush&#8217;s &#8220;WMD&#8221; lie scandal won&#8217;t repeat in Obama's regime. 

China is a secret collaborator of US. The regime is famous for its corruption. It will do anything &#8211; if the bribe is big enough. The Feds is to create big events to distract a framed case. One big event is &#8220;terrorist nuke attack&#8221;, you have seen my revelation. The other one is a &#8220;natural disaster&#8221; &#8211; a pandemic of bird flu.


----------



## katsung47 (Apr 29, 2013)

767.  Push Iran to bite the hook (4/15/2013)

To push Iran to bite the hook, they created an earthquake at the purpose to destroy Iran&#8217;s nuclear facility. If Iran can&#8217;t produce the nuke material by itself, they have to buy from North Korea. The mission failed, though. 



> Quake hits near Iran's nuclear city Bushehr, 37 dead
> 
> By Yeganeh Torbati and Marcus George   DUBAI |  Tue Apr 9, 2013
> 
> ...



Pentagon voluntarily advertises for the nuke products of North Korea, tries to convince the potential buyer the merchandise is just what they wanted.



> Pentagon: NKorea could launch nuclear missile
> By ROBERT BURNS and JULIE PACE | Associated Press  4/11/2013
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) &#8212; A U.S. intelligence report concludes that North Korea has advanced its nuclear knowhow to the point that it could arm a ballistic missile with a nuclear warhead, a jarring revelation in the midst of bellicose threats from the unpredictable communist regime.
> ...



768. Boston bombing &#8211; a false flag terror case (4/20/2013)

The Boston Marathon bombing case was conducted by the Feds. I believe. It took place on 4/15, the last day for tax return. It reminds me of a similar case. Six years ago, I wrote &#8220;478. April plot and tax return (4/13/07)&#8221;. I alleged the Feds would frame a case in the name of &#8220;tax fraud&#8221;. Three days later (4/16), a massacre in Virginia Tech. occurred. 4/17 was the last day for tax return that year. That&#8217;s their tactic to use terror case to distract a framed case. 

Two months ago, I wrote &#8220;756. To search by the hands of IRS (2/4/2013)&#8221;. It seems the Feds repeat their old tactic in their plot. I think the explosion of a fertilize factory in Texas was not a coincidence. It is a part of the plan &#8211; to cause public panic. 

I also worry about that the Feds planned more terror bombings elsewhere &#8211; particularly in San Jose area where I live. They have showed an intention to kill by violence last month. See &#8220;764. Plot to eliminate Kat Sung (3/23/2013)&#8221;. If there is bombing happens in library or shopping center where I used to go, the Boston Marathon bombing would have justified it. 

Yesterday morning, (4/19), when I learned that the suspects are Chechens, I wrote:&#8221; The target of a Chechnya should be Russia. Not US. The suspects are more likely the recruits of US intelligence for the mission of "Arab Spring", "insurgents" or snitches to monitor Chechnya's community in US. It's a puzzle. Are they another sacrifice?&#8221;

At night, a news confirms this. 


> Boston suspect was under FBI surveillance, mother says
> By Timothy Heritage
> MOSCOW (Reuters) - One of the two ethnic Chechens suspected by U.S. officials of being behind the Boston Marathon bombings had been under FBI surveillance for at least three years, his mother said.
> &#8230;.
> ...


----------



## katsung47 (May 17, 2013)

769. Terror attack and financial market (4/30/2013)

In &#8220;694. The term of FBI Chief (11/21/2011)&#8221;, I wrote, &#8220;September should be the last month for Robert Mueller in his FBI office. (Sep. 2001 &#8211; Sep. 2011) His term has been extended for two more years. He has to finish Kat Sung before he leaves the office. The next FBI Chief doesn&#8217;t want to take any responsibility to a criminal action.&#8221; Robert Mueller has to leave his office this September. 

 That&#8217;s why we saw a series of events took place recently: a meteor hit Russia; former Pope Benedict quit his job; Bin Laden&#8217;s son in law was arrested and sent to New York, Boston bombing&#8230;.. All these were created for a big case &#8211; a false flag nuke attack on US (likely at New York) which will end with war on Iran. This big case was used to cover up a small case &#8211; eliminate Kat Sung and his family (because they knew the story, I allege they are recruited by the Feds to monitor me. Informants have to die to keep their masters&#8217; crime a secret.). Since this is a framed case, they need a big case to distract public&#8217;s attention. 

In March, I found the Feds prepared a violence death for me &#8211; a random shooting death in bank robbery. I revealed it in &#8220;764. Plot to eliminate Kat Sung (3/23/2013)&#8221;. Then there came the Boston Marathon bombing. I think it was created to justify multi bombings all over the country. One of which was in public place where I go. 

I used to go to Milpitas Library on Tuesday. They have a &#8220;Computer skill lecture&#8221; every Tuesday afternoon. Boston bombing took place on Monday (4/15). I was rattled by it so I didn&#8217;t go. Then a fertilizer factory in Texas had a big explosion. I think it was part of the plan. I wrote, &#8220;768. Boston bombing &#8211; a false flag terror case (4/20/2013)&#8221;

I also noticed an unusual drop of gold price. Gold plunges to two year low from 4/12 to 4/15. 


> Gold plunges to two-year low
> By Mark Thompson and Hibah Yousuf @CNNMoneyInvestApril 15, 2013
> http://thumbs.myopera.com/sz/colx/katsung47/albums/12490382/au0030lnb[1] - Copy (2).gif?1368383607
> http://www.kitco.com/LFgif/au0182nyb.gif
> Gold plunges as China data hit commodities - Apr. 15, 2013



The dramatic drop would give the Feds a chance to buy in gold at low price. If I went to library next day (4/16) and died in a bombing, more bombings would happen that eventually lead to a war. The gold price would sky rocket. 

If you still remember there was an unusual stock trading just before 911 attack. 

Next Tuesday was 4/23. One day before my daughter gave me a bag of garbage &#8211; although we pay monthly garbage fee, I don&#8217;t use that service &#8211; I am afraid of being planted with illegal stuff, such like drugs in our garbage can. See &#8220;689. Plant in garbage can and 6/10/2011 case (10/17/2011)&#8221;.  I assorted the garbage of that  bag &#8211; there was a recycle bin in library, I used to throw the paper there. I found there was a backpack in the bag. It reminded me of Boston bombing immediately. Would they also frame me in a bombing case? Once again I decided not to go to the library. 

Next day, there was a news:


> 'Syrian hackers' break into Associated Press' Twitter account and 'break news' that explosions at White House have injured Obama - sending DOW Jones plunging 100 points
> 
> Both the DOW Jones Industrial average and Standard & Poor&#8217;s 500 Index plunged about 1 percent before regaining their losses
> $136.5 billion of the S&P 500 index's value was momentarily wiped clean
> ...



My interpretation of this strange news: 
1.	When the Feds commit a crime, they used to do it in enemy&#8217;s name. In 911 they use &#8220;Al Qaeda&#8221;. This time they use &#8220;Syrian Electronic Army&#8221;. 
2.	Twitter is a tool they used to give command. 
3.	It&#8217;s a command to their financial team members to buy in some stock or sell out some stock according to the result of a big terror attack. I&#8217;m sure there would be a series of bombings if I went to the library. 
4.	The mission was cancelled because I didn&#8217;t go to library that day. 

I am the man who used to go to Milpitas Library on Tuesday and I have alleged there would be big case applied on me in recent days. These two charts of financial market prove my allegations are very accurate. 

770. Drill in &#8220;Boston bombing&#8221; and &#8220;Texas explosion&#8221; (5/7/2013)

I had pointed out that in most of the &#8220;terror attack&#8221; cases alleged done by the Feds, they always planned drills which were identical to the terror case to assure the success of the plot. The perpetrators &#8211; if being caught &#8211; would defend themselves as practitioners of the drill.  see &#8220;688. Anti-terror drill - bizarre coincidence (9/29/2011)&#8221;. Some of the practitioners might really thought it was a drill. That was what happened in 7/7/2005 London bombing. The drill became real bombing, the practitioners became sacrifice. After 7/7 London bombing, the informants work for the Feds have been rattled by the fate of those four &#8220;suicide bombers&#8221;, similar trick couldn&#8217;t be used again. So Tsarnaev brothers probably were told to prepare for the content of their backpack by themselves. The material might relate to a bomb &#8211; Pressure cooker; firecrackers; remote control toys&#8230;.. only it was not installed into a real one. So they were sure they would be safe in a &#8220;drill&#8221;. It was true. But it didn&#8217;t prevent their master to plant real bomb at site by someone else. 

I think Tsarnaev brothers were recruited informants of the Feds, work as a cover up team &#8211; S.S.G.(special support group). When the Feds had a big plot, they used to activate a lot of S.S.G. to help the success of the plot and play the role of witness.   

The style of Tsarnaev brother cell is similar to another cell &#8211; Muhammad and Malvo cell in D.C. sniper case. (The sniper killing case was created to threaten law makers to pass the bill (H. J. Res 114) to authorize the use of armed force against Iraq in 2002.  see #101 to #128. ) In these family cells, Tamerlan (Muhammad in sniper case) was the leader and Dzhokhar (Malvo in sniper case) was the follower. There were pick up as sacrifice because they were minority &#8211; Muhammad and Malvo are blacks and Tsarnaev brothers are Chechens. The leader, Tamerlan was put into death, (so was Muhammad) because they knew more than their followers. Dzhokhar and Malvo are in jail (you can imagine what they would be) 



> Boston marathon bombing happened on same day as 'controlled explosion' drill by Boston bomb squad
> Boston marathon bombing happened on same day as 'controlled explosion' drill by Boston bomb squad


[ame=http://youtu.be/uaqUJyUBozI]BOSTON BOMBING - Did you notice this? - YouTube[/ame] 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaqUJyUBozI&feature=player_embedded]BOSTON BOMBING - Did you notice this? - YouTube[/ame]



> Another official drill goes live after Texas fertilizer plant explosion
> Texas explosion
> April 18, 2013
> 
> ...



The Texas fertilizer plant explosion is not a &#8220;terror attack&#8221; but as unusual as the Feds&#8217; style. What do they want? 

There is a Pacific Gas and electricity terminal near Milpitas Library. I am impressed by the huge pipes on the ground which is several blocks away from the library. I passed by that site sometimes when I go to Wal-Mart after leaving the library. It reminds me of the massive natural gas explosion that killed eight people and destroyed an entire neighborhood in San Bruno, CA, on Sept. 9, 2010. I think The Texas fertilizer plant explosion was created to justify an Utility gas explosion in Bay Area for a murder purpose.


----------



## katsung47 (May 17, 2013)

771. Media and government are full of lies (5/14/2013)

(1)	 If Tsarnaev brothers&#8217; parent were not in Russia so they could speak out something un-censored, then the story government tell you will be thoroughly a different one. 



> Monday, 22 April 2013 18:00
> Russian FSB Reportedly Contacted FBI About Tamerlan Tsarnaev
> 
> According to CBS, the FBI initially denied contacting Tsarnaev, but this apparently changed after his mother, Zubeidat Tsarnaeva, said they had contacted her son in an interview with Russia Today (RT).
> ...



(2)	  Since this a framed case, Tsarnaev brother have to be dead. 

On 4/19, Dzhokhar was arrested and was said in a serious condition. His brother Tamerlan was dead. 

On 4/21, Boston Marathon bombing suspect remains in hospital, unable to speak, was hinted might be dead any time. 



> &#8220;By Svea Herbst-Bayliss  Reuters &#8211; Sun, Apr 21, 2013
> 
> Tsarnaev was shot in the throat and had tongue damage, said a source close to the investigation, speaking on condition of anonymity.
> 
> ...



From 4/19 to 4/23, the brothers&#8217; parents aggressively accused it&#8217;s a framed case and believe Tamerlan still alive. 



> &#8220;MOTHER OF BOMBING SUSPECTS: My Sons Would Never Do This And My Older Son Is Still Alive
> 
> Michael Kelley|Apr. 23, 2013,
> Boston Bombing Suspects Mother Says Older Son Tamerlan Tsarnaev Is Still Alive - Business Insider  &#8220;



On 4/23, US said Dzhokhar was in fair condition. 


> &#8220;Boston bombing suspect cites U.S. wars as motivation, officials say
> By Scott Wilson, Greg Miller and Sari Horwitz,
> From his hospital bed, where he is now listed in fair condition, Dzhokhar Tsarnaev has acknowledged his role in planting the explosives near the marathon finish line on April 15, the officials said. The first successful large-scale bombing in the post-Sept. 11, 2001, era, the Boston attack killed three people and wounded more than 250 others.
> Boston bombing suspect cites U.S. wars as motivation, officials say - The Washington Post   &#8220;



4/24, 





> &#8220;Now officials claim Boston bombing suspect was NOT armed in boat showdown - despite police account of firefight and him 'shooting himself'
> 
> Officials now claim that Dzhokhar Tsarnaev was unarmed as he hid in boat in Watertown
> Contradicts Boston Police Commissioner's account of hour-long firefight with Tsarnaev
> ...



It&#8217;s easy to tell the difference of &#8220;armed&#8221; or &#8220;un-armed&#8221;, &#8220;fair condition&#8221; or &#8220;serious condition&#8221;, yet it took five days (4/19 to 4/24) for the government and media to correct. It seems a secret deal has been reached. Either between the Feds and Tsarnaev brothers&#8217; parents or the Russian government. (So the voice of parents was silenced) Dzhokhar&#8217;s life is held to exchange his parents&#8217; silence. So now you can only discuss which cemetery will Tamerlan&#8217;s corpse go.


----------



## katsung47 (Jun 3, 2013)

772. Selection of &#8220;bomb suspect&#8221; (5/20/2013)

In a big plot, the Feds used to activate a lot of informants and agents to guarantee its success. The participants used to be told that it was a drill and were ordered to carry on a backpack as we have seen in London bombing and Boston bombing. 

A Saudi student  - Abdul Rahman Ali Alharbi, was injured in the marathon bombing blast and was initially considered a suspect in the deadly terrorist attack. The video shows that he ran quickly away from the bombing site. I think he was an informant. He was frightened that a drill became a real one and worried to be sacrificed in a bombing.

 Abdul Rahman may have a strong background. (It is said his family is a powerful  one in Saudi) He is aggressively protected by Saudi government. It seems Saudi doesn&#8217;t want to play the role of &#8220;terrorist&#8221; again &#8211; the last time was 911 attack. 15 of the 19 hijackers have Saudi passports. On 4/18, when the discussion of Saudi student&#8217;s case reached peak in internet, the Feds suddenly throw out &#8220;Tsarnaev&#8221; brothers as the suspects. 

Tsarnaev brothers are informants too. They went for a &#8220;drill&#8221; like that Saudi student did and ran away when the &#8220;drill&#8221; became real. Since this was a framed case, they have to be silenced. Tamerlan died on 4/19 and Dzhokhar was said in serious condition &#8211; was said shot at throat and can&#8217;t speak. Dzhokhar managed to escape for a while (ten hours or so?) The Feds activated a large scale search: 10,000 for an unarmed man. 



> &#8220;Currently 9000 &#8211; 10,000 police officers in SWAT gear mobilized in Watertown/Boston.
> April 19th, 2013
> WATERTOWN &#8211; Police have shut down transportation in the Boston area and expanded their search for the second suspect in the Boston Marathon bombing, the man they call &#8220;White Hat&#8221;.
> 
> Currently 9000 ? 10,000 police officers in SWAT gear mobilized in Watertown/Boston. | InvestmentWatch



Such an unprecedented search may prove their fear &#8211; Dzhokhar would let out truth if he was not under their control. 

Then media said (unspeakable) Dzhokhar admitted that the war in Mid-east was the motivation of the bomb attack. That was obviously another lie from the Feds. Afghan war started in 2001, Iraq war started in 2003. Both happened 10 years ago. While later, Tamerlan hadn&#8217;t taken it into his consideration. 


> Boston Marathon Bombing Suspect #1 Wanted to Box for U.S.A.
> 4/19/2013
> According to a site posting photos of Tsarnaev training at Wai Kru Mixed Martial Arts Center in Boston -- he wanted to be selected for the US Olympic team and become a naturalized citizen.
> 
> ...



The pick up of &#8220;Tsarnaev brothers&#8221; was a sudden decision which caused a lot of inconsistencies. They didn&#8217;t plan the &#8220;Tamerlan&#8217;s death&#8221; and Dzhokhar&#8217;s arrest&#8221; story well, left many flaws on it, especially the allegation of &#8220;set up&#8221; from the parents. Russia is not Saudi. An Ally will issue statement to confirm a US lie. To make Russia doing same thing needs a secret deal. The Feds apparently hasn&#8217;t done this in advance so they fall into dire straits 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GcxmAunB4Ck]The Truthseeker: Boston Bombing - What You Aren't Told (E14) - YouTube[/ame] 

[ame=http://youtu.be/GcxmAunB4Ck]The Truthseeker: Boston Bombing - What You Aren't Told (E14) - YouTube[/ame] 

The Truthseeker: Boston Bombing - What You Aren't Told

773. Chinese secret police is accomplice of the Feds (5/25/2013)

Boston bombing and Verginia Tech. massacre, both were planned by the Feds to cover up a main plot- "eliminate Kat Sung"(which went soured for some reason). Chinese secret police heavily involved in these two cases. 

In original plan of Virginia Tech. case, the gunman was portrayed as a Chinese student. Whatever the Feds said about him, the Chinese government would confirm it true. Here is the news issued right on that day:



> "Gunman kills 32 at Virginia Tech before being killed
> 
> April 16, 2007
> BY MICHAEL SNEED  Sun-Times Columnist
> ...



However, the main plot fail to go through, they had to change their original plan. A Korean student- Cho Sun-hui became a sacrifice. (I think Cho was an informant. In big case, Feds used to activate a lot of informants as special support group)
Here is a rare news for you to judge how Cho died. 



> "Virginia Tech Massacre : Police Won't Rule Out Second Shooter/Accomplice, Yet
> 
> Killer Shot Himself, Through The Back Of The Head, Blowing Out His Face
> 
> ...



Similar things happened in Boston bombing. Though a lot of pictures of bombing site were issued in internet, they were mainly about the amputee man (Bauman) and other cover up teams. The purpose is to comfort the others that it was an stage  show that there was no real casualty. The foundation to rule this country is a massive informants troop. They were rattled after 911 attack and 7/7 London bombing which reminded them any time they could become involuntary "suicides". So a big job of Feds is to prove them that it was only an actors' show. That's why in those bloody pictures, we saw no real dead victim. 

Three people were reported dead in Boston bombing. One was said a Chinese student. Chinese government would confirm what the Feds said. Its secret police is an accomplice in this case. 

When the Feds decided to frame Tsarnaev brothers as the suspects of Boston bombing, the fate of brothers were decided too. The Feds issued the photo of the suspects on 4/18. Tamerlan was shot to death that day and Dzhokhar was chased by 10,000 police thereafter before they had chance to know that they had become suspects. The point was to create a case that they involved in a case with police. So we heard the odd news of the death of a MIT police and car hijacking that night. 



> Boston Bombers&#8217; Carjacking Victim Is A Chinese Entrepreneur Named &#8216;Danny&#8217;
> 
> Adam Pasick   April 26, 2013
> 
> ...










> Danny &#8211; The Mysterious Chinese Hero of the Boston Bombings
> By Yishi Zuo   May 13, 2013
> 
> Danny ? The Mysterious Chinese Hero of the Boston Bombings


----------



## katsung47 (Jun 19, 2013)

774. China and bird flu (6/5/2013)

The Feds had activated bio-attack as murder weapon twice in my case. The first one was the SARS in 2003. The virus was bird flu H5N1. (covered in #130, #137 to #164) The second one was Swine flu in 2009. It said the virus was bird flu H1N1. (covered in  #596 to #608) This April they have the third one- the bird flu H7N9 attack. As usual, Chinese secret police plays an important role. 

1.	It starts in Shanghai on April 1. 


> Two men die in Shanghai in first human cases of bird flu strain
> Lo Wei and He Huifeng  01 April, 2013
> 
> Two men die in Shanghai in first human cases of bird flu strain | South China Morning Post



2.	Development.
 4/6. The New Bird Flu: How Dangerous Is Avian Flu H7N9?  (  forbes.com)
4/18. China's Bird Flu Is Being Spread from Human to Human (By Alexander Abad-Santos | The Atlantic Wire  4/18/2013)
5/24. 





> New bird flu may be capable of human to human spread - study
> By Lavinia Mo  5/24/2013
> HONG KONG (Reuters) - The new H7N9 bird flu virus can be transmitted between mammals not only via direct contact but also in airborne droplets, and may be capable of spreading from person to person, Chinese and American researchers have found.



In 2003, the SARS started in Hong Kong then extended into Shanghai. It might mean the virus was spread by the US intelligence.  In 2013, the course reverses. It may mean the technique has been passed to the Chinese secret police by the Feds. 
My wife has relatives living in Hong Kong and I have relatives live in Shanghai. The location of disease indicated the Feds intended to silence most people who know my story. 

3.	Prepare for a big disaster.


> New virus called &#8216;threat to the entire world&#8217;
> 
> ..By Claudine Zap 5/29/2013
> The first death in France from a new SARS-like coronavirus brings the worldwide total for the disease to 27 deaths and 49 infections, CNN reports.
> New virus called ?threat to the entire world?



In the Feds&#8217; plot, the Boston bombing would eventually developed into &#8220;war on Iran&#8221; which will be protested by other countries. To deal with possible resistance, they replaced former Pope Benedict with a puppet of their own. The above news indicates that the Feds would also punish the disobedient countries with SARS-like disease if others dare to protest. 



> Bird flu costs China industry $6.5 bn: state media
> 
> Agence France-Presse  May 20, 2013
> 
> CORRECTED: Bird flu costs China industry $6.5 bn: state media | GlobalPost



Business is business. China will be paid for its collaboration. It will be settled in this meeting:



> Obama to meet with China's Xi in California June 7-8
> 
> WASHINGTON | Mon May 20, 2013
> 
> ...



775. Events on 6/7 (6/10/2013)

The summit of Xi and Obama in Rancho Mirage was prepared in a short time. It was arranged by Security Adviser Tom Donilon.  Media released the news on May 20. 17 days for a summit, it was real efficient. Obviously it bypassed the bureaucracy. Who has ability to do this? Intelligence. They have secret deal reached that can&#8217;t be written down on a paper because it&#8217;s evil. They assure the deal by oral promising of the celebrities. The summit was under the cover up of &#8220;promote the relationship of leaders&#8221;. The lie was broken up by the news that Michelle Obama did not attend the private meeting. 



> You Know Why Lady M Is Skippin' The Big China Summit, Don't You? Jelous
> 
> First lady diplomacy is also very important and the US side has failed to cooperate," he said. "According to normal diplomatic etiquette this is very strange. It shouldn't be like this.
> 
> You Know Why Lady M Is Skippin' The Big China Summit, Don't You? Jelous - ALIPAC


If you know this is for a secret deal, then you won&#8217;t surprise. They don&#8217;t want a confidential meeting being interrupted by first lady.  

The Feds need to finish a case before September. (When the FBI Chief Robert  Mueller will retire) The unusual summit was held on 6/7. On that day, three relatives of my wife from Canada came to San Jose to live at my house. One of them was my wife&#8217;s niece attending a piano contest. Relatives say that though it was not a popular one, they came because we live here. I think that was arranged by the Feds. Next day my wife guided them a shopping tour in Great Mall. 



> Milpitas: Man killed in fight at Great Mall sporting goods store
> By Eric Kurhiekurhi@mercurynews.commercurynews.com
> Posted:   06/07/2013
> 
> Milpitas: Man killed in fight at Great Mall sporting goods store - San Jose Mercury News



I was alerted of this killing because when I go to Milpitas Library, I used to take a short cut through the parking lot of Great Mall.


----------



## katsung47 (Jul 3, 2013)

776. My view on Boston bombing (6/21/2013)

1.	I think Tarmalan Tsarnaev was a recruited informant of FBI whom was used to infiltrate the Chechen rebel group. 



> Former FBI Employee: Bombers Could Have Been Recruited By FBI
> April 24, 2013
> 
> Former FBI employee Sibel Edmonds believes the pursuit of truth will eventually lead to a far more secret agenda by the US, which she reveals to RT.
> ...



2.	Tarmalan was discovered by Russian intelligence. He lost his value as an informant. That was why he and his brother were sacrificed when the Feds needed some scapegoat in Boston bombing case. 

3.	Since Tsarnaev brothers were framed as suspects in Boston bombing case, they have to be dead so no one could challenge the truth of government story. 

4.	The fate of Tsarnaev brothers. 

On April 18, FBI released the photo of suspects while Tsarnaev brothers were arranged in a meeting trap which later was described as a carjacking (As informants they had to answer any call from the Feds). To justify their death, the Feds also created a mysterious death of a MIT police. As a result, Tarmalan was pronounced dead, though other news showed a naked man arrested by police was Tarmalan. 



> - Zubeidat Tsarnaeva, the mother of the alleged bombers, claims the men were &#8220;framed by the authorities&#8221; and that the video of a naked man being arrested on the night the suspects were captured, which authorities claim was an unrelated individual who was later released, was in fact Tamerlan Tsarnaev. The video shows an uninjured man being led to a squad car, whereas police claim Tsarnaev was badly injured when he was captured and later died in the hospital.
> » Falsely Identified ?Boston Bomber? Found Dead In River Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!



However, Dzhokhar managed to escape for some time. To prevent a witness speaking out the truth, the Feds activated 10,000 police to search the escapee. Such unprecedented action may indicate how scary the Feds were to the truth. You also can see due to the scare of truth, they made Dzhokhar unspeakable. Some news said Dzhokhar was shot in the throat and had tongue damage. Some news said his throat was cut by knife. 

Anyhow, the Feds need &#8220;confession&#8221; to justify a framed case. So unspeakable Dzhokhar admitted  





> "the American wars in Iraq and Afghanistan motivated him and his brother to carry out the attack," according to &#8220;U.S. officials familiar with the interviews." The sources said that Tsarnaev had "acknowledged his role in planting the explosives near the marathon finish line on April 15."



5.	Turning point. The brothers&#8217;s parents are in Russia. They revealed the lie of FBI that they knew nothing about Tarmalan before bombing. The parents aggressively accused &#8220;set up&#8221; plot by FBI. At last, to quite the parents of Dzhokhar, there was a compromise.  



> Dzhokhar contradicts reports of confession, claims innocence
> 
> By Ralph Lopez   Jun 2, 2013
> Last Friday the AP reported:
> ...



6.	Scapegoat in FBI. 
Tsarnaev bothers should be dead in Boston bombing plot. Dzhokhar survives which brings a lot of embarrassment for FBI. Some people have to take responsibility. 



> FBI Agents Killed in Virginia Were Investigating the Boston Bombing
> Thursday, May 23, 2013
> 
> Two FBI agents died in a &#8220;fall&#8221; from a helicopter in Virginia this week. Days later it has emerged that these agents were involved in the arrest of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, a suspect in the Boston Marathon bombings.
> ...



777. My view on Boston bombing (continuation) (6/26/2013)

7. Possible witness was eliminated. 



> Falsely Identified &#8216;Boston Bomber&#8217; Found Dead In River
> 
> Paul Joseph Watson
> Infowars.com   April 25, 2013
> ...



8. Attempt to frame Tsarnaev brothers in another case. 

To exchange the silence of Tsarnaev brothers&#8217; parents, the FBI had to let &#8220;unspeakable&#8221; Dzhokhar call his mother to claim he and his brother were innocent. But how can the Feds now keep on detain innocent Dzhokhar(he may know too much of the truth) and justify the murder of Tarmalan? The Feds obviously intend to frame them in a 2011 triple murder case. 



> The FBI says that, just before the attack, Todashev had admitted to a role in a 2011 triple murder and was about to sign a written confession.
> 
> Like Tamerlan Tsarnaev's mother, Ibragim Todashev had expressed his feelings that the older Tsarnaev brother had been "set up" by the FBI to take the blame for the Boston bombings. On May 30th, CBS News reported:
> 
> ...



Todashev alleged the set up on Tsarnaevs and was also afraid of being set up on himself before he was shot to death. 

9. Todashev was murdered. 



> Officials: Man who knew Boston bombing suspect was unarmed when shot
> By Sari Horwitz and Peter Finn, Washington Post   Published: May 29
> 
> Initial reports citing anonymous law-enforcement individuals provided conflicting accounts of what happened. Some law enforcement officials said Todashev wielded a knife and others suggested that he attempted to grab the FBI agent&#8217;s gun.
> ...



10. Boston bombing was a failed false flag case. The punishment for the murderer is retirement. Or is it a reward, compare to that two agents fell from a helicopter ?



> Boston FBI boss, key bomb probe figure, steps down
> 
> Chief of FBI's Boston office, key figure in marathon bombing investigation, stepping down
> By Denise Lavoie, AP Legal Affairs Writer | Associated Press &#8211; Tue, Jun 11, 2013.
> ...


----------



## katsung47 (Jul 17, 2013)

778. Edward Snowden is a false flag (7/5/2013) 

My conclusion based on the following facts. 

1.	Time line. It&#8217;s the development of the recent events, all related to the core plot- elimination of Kat Sung. 

(1) The final stage of Boston bombing. It is marked by the killing of Toadshev in late May and the retirement announcement of the Boston FBI Chief in early June.

(2) On 6/7, an unusual private meeting between Obama and Xi (Chinese President) was arranged suddenly in California.  Payment of the secret deal apparantly was an issue.  

(3) On 6/14, &#8220;Former US National Security Agency (NSA) contractor Edward Snowden revealed to Hong Kong&#8217;s English-language newspaper, the South China Morning Post, on Wednesday that Washington has hacked into hundreds of civilian targets in Hong Kong and mainland China.&#8221; Edward Snowden reveals US computer hacking aimed at China - World Socialist Web Site

2.	Obviously, Snowden&#8217;s revelation is the result of that private summit. It is part of payment of a secret deal between the secret police of US and China. 

US recently &#8220;has repeatedly accused Beijing of perpetrating cyber-warfare, while China has continuously denied the accusations. 

The latest round in this blame game saw the US Defense Science Board publish a report saying that nearly 40 Pentagon weapons programs and almost 30 other defense technologies were compromised by Chinese hackers, some allegedly tied to the military or government. (Cyber ceasefire? US and China square off over Internet espionage claims ? RT News)

It&#8217;s not a coincidence that Snowden chose Hong Kong as the place for his revelation. That&#8217;s a payment to China. His revelation largely releases the pressure on China. 

3.	It is a payment to Chinese secret police for their collaboration in Boston bombing. In which they confirmed one of the death was a Chinese student. They also joined a carjacking set up to trap Tsarnaev brothers. (mysterious Danny). Also for a big operation to create a bird flu which estimated  6.5 billion in cost. (see &#8220;774. China and bird flu (6/5/2013)&#8221

4.	No information important has Snowden leaked to public because his job is just to release the &#8220;cyber spying&#8221; pressure from China. What he said is to prove US does same thing that China does. Government spying on people and foreign countries. That&#8217;s common sense. Americans know echelon, Patriot Act since 911. Civil rights has been damaged already. So what for Prism.

5.	News said Snowden is helped by Wikeleaks in his travel plan and finance. It proves true what I alleged two years ago that Assange was a false flag. The master played behind them is the same organization. (see &#8220;655. Bin Laden and Julian Assange, False flag and living plant (12/7/2010)&#8221


779. Big events in 2013 is a big plot (7/10/2013)

Since this February the Feds activated a series of big operations at the purpose to distract public attention from a small operation &#8211; eliminating Kat Sung. It sounds odd for some people, but has been proved true by decade long history. If you have read whole of my story, you may have got familiar with these tactics already. 

1.	Attempted war on Iran. (1) On 2/15, a &#8220;meteorite&#8221; exploded in Russia. It was an  intimidation to Russia with a high tech. weapon which imitated meteor explosion. Russia is Iran&#8217;s ally. (2) In same month, former Pope Benedict resigned under pressure. The Feds replaced him with a puppet of their own. As a Pope, Benedict would oppose war on Iran if it happenes. (see #759)

2.	Bio attack &#8211; Bird Flu epidemic. Which was carried out by Chinese secret police and started from 4/1. (see &#8220;774. China and bird flu (6/5/2013)&#8221

3.	A nuclear war panic created by N. Korea. N. Korea has been bribed to do this for three times. Each time it related to elimination plot. 
(1) First nuclear test- 10/9/2006. (see  &#8220;440. October surprise (10/5/06)&#8221; to #445) 
(2) 5/25/2009, Second nuke test. (See &#8220;614. Secret deal with N.Korea (11/22/09)&#8221 
(3)2/12/2013, third nuclear test. (see &#8220;765. How to justify a nuclear attack? (4/1/2013)&#8221. The purpose is to frame Iran to &#8220;nuclear proliferation with N. Korea. 

4.	Domestic terror attack which at last will justify the war on Iran. The &#8220;terror attack&#8221; will be a &#8220;dirty bomb attack&#8221; or &#8220;nuclear bomb attack&#8221;. The likely target will be New York City. You saw this attempt in (1) In March, Osama bin Laden's son-in-law, who acted as a spokesman for al-Qaida, has been apprehended, transported to New York. The trial on him will justify an &#8220;Al Qaida revenge attack&#8221; in New York. (2) Tsanaev brothers of Boston bombing indicated such attempt. They were accused of 

&#8220;April 25, 2013

Tsarnaev Brothers Planned Times Square Attack After Boston Bombing

Tsarnaev Brothers Planned Times Square Attack After Boston Bombing | PBS NewsHour | April 25, 2013 | PBS &#8220;

Korea Peninsula war crisis, domestic nuclear terror attack, epidemic, war on Iran, each single event could develop to a big disaster, let alone all four add together. That&#8217;s because FBI Chief Robert Mueller will step down in this September. The punishment for FBI murdering is just resignation. So they took the advantage and chance to plan such big events.


----------



## katsung47 (Jul 30, 2013)

780. Sinkhole and HAARP (1) (7/19/2013)

In February 2006, a landslide in Philippine which killed more than one thousand people caught my notice. 



> the landslide that buried a town. 2/17/2006
> 
> A massive rock slide-debris avalanche occurred on 17 February 2006 in the Philippine province of Southern Leyte that caused widespread damage and loss of life. The deadly landslide followed a ten-day period of heavy rains and a minor earthquake (magnitude 2.6 on the Richter scale). The official death toll was 1,126
> 
> 2006 Southern Leyte mudslide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



On 2/25/2006, the &#8220;San Jose Mercury News&#8221; issued a warning of &#8220;Liquefaction quake&#8221;, I thought it was a climate weapon and the Feds would use that on me. I wrote &#8220;389. Liquefaction quake and rain (2/27/06)&#8221;. In which I said, 




> &#8220;When there was a landslide in Philippine which buried about 1500 people, I thought it might be an experiment of another climate weapon. US happened to have a military maneuvers nearby. So US troops quickly came to help. And I had alleged the tsunami and a meteor event happened in Indonesia were the results of a covert military experiment. US seems like to have the South-east Asia as its test area&#8221;
> 
> On 2/25, there was an article in Mercury News. "Quake risks mapped', "Improved geological survey maps reclassify parts of Bay Area for threat of liquefaction and provide a much closer look at neighborhood conditions." , "Liquefaction occurs when loose, waterlogged soil is shaken. It loses strength and behaves like a fluid, causing buildings to sink in much the same way your feet sink into soggy sand at the edge of the surf."
> 
> I checked the color map and found my house was in red color area - the highest risk area.&#8221;


I would say my thought was very correct. It has been proved many times. That&#8217;s why I put the writing date on my each article. After I wrote #389, there was a continuous rain. 50 days later, I wrote &#8220;399. Unusual rain lasted 50 days (4/20/06)&#8221; In that 50 days period, I saved the water drained from the roof with garbage cans and moved the water to street drainage to avoid saturating the soil in my yard. It was really a hard job during heavy rain. 

Several years later, especially after the 2011 earthquake in Japan, see &#8220;661. Earthquake of Japan (3/14/2011)&#8221; I learned another technique &#8211; HARRP. 

I realized that to create a landslide, in addition to plenty of water, they also need an energy wave to stir the waterlogged soil to make it can flow like fluid. 

What happened in 2006 in Philippine was a massacre in the name of natural disaster. It applied in large area. In early 2013, a news indicated that the Feds has developed it into an individual murder weapon. 




> A loud crash, then nothing: Sinkhole swallows Florida man
> 
> By Michael Pearson and John Zarrella CNN Tue March 5, 2013
> Seffner, Florida (CNN) -- The ground just swallowed him up.
> ...



781. Sinkhole and HAARP (2) (7/23/2013)

The principle of an artificial sinkhole is similar to the artificial landslide &#8211; soil saturated with water becomes fluid when it is shaken by energy wave. The Florida case indicates the Feds have developed it to a murder weapon &#8211; to produce a sinkhole in a specific small area. Here is the picture of the victim&#8217;s house. You don&#8217;t see the sinkhole, it&#8217;s just beneath bedroom. Watch from outside, it&#8217;s still a perfect house. 
https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...QEI8KjyW0QQLELOgtE7szaPPIwFb3UAGQmUwTGyJ66c33

Several days ago, there was a letter from San Jose Water company. 



> Important information for San Jose Water Company customers
> &#8230;&#8230;
> The exterior water service line that runs on your property from the San Jose Water Company service connection to your home is your responsibility as the homeowner. If you were unfortunate enough to suffer a break or burst in this line, it would be up to you to get the leak repaired.
> 
> ...



I allege the Feds have projected another murder plan with their newly developed technique. In 2006, two weeks after the successful test of landslide in Philippine, there was an unusual 50 days long rain in my area. This time, after the mysterious sinkhole case in Florida in March, San Jose water company had an eagerness to introduce a &#8220;water leaking insurance &#8220; to me. This is the second letter to me. They made another offer several months ago which I have left alone. For decades, this is the first time San Jose Water company expresses so enthusiastically to me. 

Though I don&#8217;t know the detail of their plan, I know the sinkhole needs a lot of water. I believe the water would come from &#8220;water pipe leaking&#8221;. The letter urges to &#8220;Please reply by 8/9/13&#8221;. Still they want to take the advantage of Robert Mueller&#8217;s leaving.


----------



## katsung47 (Aug 12, 2013)

782. My view on Sandy Hook Elementary shooting case (8/1/2013) 

Sandy Hook school shooting case was created by the Feds, I have no doubt. A major actor of that case &#8211; Robbie Parker&#8217;s story reminds me of my experience. 

In 1994, when my daughter was 6 years old, she lost her three original playmates. They were moved away with their families. Instead of, the Feds supplied three new same age playmates for my daughter. One of them is the daughter of G-man. 

G-man was a new staff of the travel company where my wife worked. It was a small company with only four staffs include the owner. He spoke same dialect of my wife &#8211; Shanghaies so he was well acquainted with my wife soon, especially they had same age daughter. G-man was a hotel manager ran casino division
In Sri-Lanka. His friends were high ranking celebrities. (see &#8220;643. Foreign agents or foreign support groups? (8/12/2010)&#8221

To fulfill their mission, the Feds would pick up agents fit for their condition. G-man speaks Shanghaies and had a daughter of same age with mine, that&#8217;s why he was chosen. 

Robbie Parker was picked up for same reason. In Sandy Hook case, the Feds need children of age of first grade students. First grade children are new to school. Their families had little chance to know each other. So if there was fraud in case, nobody can prove it. Because they know little about each other. 


Like G-man, Robbie parker&#8217;s family was sent to Sandy Hook particularly for theincase. He is not local resident. His original society and community is in Utah. You can tell it from the following donation announcement.  


Original funding page in facebook (the content I copied):




> Joined Facebook 12/14/2012
> 
> Native of Utah, Emilie Parker was killed in the shooting at Sandy Hook Elem. We are seeking to assist the Parkers by setting up the Emilie Parker Memorial Fund at America First Credit Union in Utah.
> 
> ...



https://www.facebook.com/EmilieParkerFund/info  &#8220;


Robbie Parker was selected not only he has a six years old Emilie but also for he has three look alike daughters. Since 911, more and more people don&#8217;t believe the story from government. With Emilie&#8217;s &#8220;death&#8221;, they created another case to discredit &#8220;truthers&#8221;.


783. Sandy Hook Elem. Shooting created by the Feds (8/5/2013)


No others could do Sandy Hook massacre except the Feds because so many resources were activated: police, media, government officials and informants (some were called as "actors" by people.) And they of course would let out disinformation to meddle the water. 

Robbie Parker was pushed out as a trap to discredit &#8220;Sandy Hook truthers&#8221;. Mr. Parker was selected because he has three look alike daughters, all with blonde hair and you can hardly recognize them if they wear same dress. 

Here is a doctored picture. Madeline and Samantha have no legs in the photo. That part was cut and replaced by other stuff. The two legs on bottom part is from another photo. The size and location does not fit Robbie Parker&#8217;s body. 






And they deliberately let Madeline wearing Emilie's dress in photo with Obama. Let her have Emilie&#8217;s hair style in picture one too. The dress and hair style were designed to confusing people (that Emilie wasn&#8217;t dead) then to prove the suspicious people are "conspiracy theorists". Remember, no others have the motive and resource to do that. Those who could take pictures of Obama and Samantha have the privilege even to manipulate president as their actor. 





---
This picture was created particularly to mislead people to conclude Emily hadn't died. (they let Madeline wear Emily's dress) That's a trap set up for suspicious people. See how happy those actors are. Are they family members who just lost a lovely girl and after memory service? It&#8217;s more like a celebrating party.

The original url of the above two pictures were disabled. I post them there to prove how the Feds are afraid of my revelation.


----------



## katsung47 (Aug 25, 2013)

784. New distract event &#8211; Al Qaida terror attack (8/14/2013)

In &#8220;779. Big events in 2013 is a big plot (7/10/2013)&#8221; I said the Feds had a big plot &#8211; from February to June, they activated attempt war on Iran; Korea Peninsula nuclear war panic; China bird flu epidemic; domestic terror attack (Boston bombing). However, they couldn&#8217;t keep these big operations too long. The payment to keep the big actors &#8211; China and N. Korea- is huge. The following news indicates that N. Korea was still in performance in late May. (N. Korea had nuke test in February 2013)



> North Korea missile launches: Pyongyang toying with foes?
> 
> By Peter Grier | Christian Science Monitor  5/20/2013
> 
> ...



The big operation may end in June which signaled by the June meeting of Obama and Xi (Chinese President) in California and the Snowden case thereafter. 

Anyhow the core mission &#8211; elimination of Kat Sung failed to go through. It&#8217;s still two months away from September &#8211; when FBI Chief Robert Mueller will step down. With a busy preparation, the Feds is having a new plan 



> U.S. issues global travel alert over al-Qaeda threat
> 
> Embassies to close in Muslim world this Sunday
> 
> ...



Unexplained, conflicting US global terror warnings now extend to American homeland

It&#8217;s funny to have the sentence of &#8220;in the period between now and the end of August&#8221;. Does it mean anything for any particular Al Qaida mission? It just fits well to Robert Mueller&#8217;s Kat Sung murder plan before his retirement.

785. Manipulating Al Qaida (8/18/2013)

The preparation for August US embassies closing &#8211; it indicated a coming big terror attack. They organized big prison breakings. 



> Interpol issues alert on mass prison breaks in Pakistan, Iraq and Libya
> 
> August 03, 2013
> 
> ...




This is a rare show of the Feds work. 
1.	The prison breaking was unprecedented big. 300, 1100, 500 prisoners escaped. Can you imagine it?
2.	All breakings seemed to be successful, no casualty heard. This meant the cases were carried out with the co-operation of the authority. 
3.	Little news about detail. Government doesn&#8217;t want you know too much. This was a let-go-free operation. 
4.	All these countries are under US control. They are either &#8220;Anti-terror ally&#8221; or &#8220;liberated&#8221; country by US army or its allies. 
5.	They were masterminded by one planner. That&#8217;s obvious. The planner has the ability to control the government of these three countries and also can manipulate the Al Qaida. 
All prison breakings were done in later July 2013 because they need cannon fodder in coming month. 

We saw this from government announcement of &#8220;closing the embassies&#8221; in Aug. 2nd. &#8220;they (Al Qaida) may focus efforts to conduct attacks in the period between now and the end of August,"


Hound

The war on terror was invented by the Feds. The purpose is to demand more money and power from people. So when the intelligence and Pentagon are there, the terror will be there too. If there is none, they create one. 

Human have hound in their house to protect their family against the wolf. As the hound getting more power, they don't want to be guards any more. They want to be master. So the hound trained some wolf they captured. Let the agent wolf to attack and kill human. Human is frightened. They give hound whatever they demanded -money, power ..... Now hound become master. When they need something, they let the agent wolf have an attack on human, then said, this is a long war, to protect your lives, I need warrantless surveillance, more budget fund, torture prison.... . The hound repeated its demand, "This enemy has struck us, and they will strike again, and we'll give our folks the tools necessary to protect the country," if you don't then the hound "can not protect ourselves". 

That's why we saw after 10 years, occasionally a wolf or two were captured. But hundreds of thousands of innocent people died. There is an endless war to control people. A constant blackmail for more power.


----------



## katsung47 (Sep 7, 2013)

786. August 25 plot (8/27/2013)

On Sunday, Aug. 25, the media was bustling with the news of &#8220;Syria Chemical attack&#8221;, &#8220;Obama&#8217;s red line&#8221;&#8230;..



> Senior Administration Official: &#8216;Very Little Doubt&#8217; Assad Regime Behind Alleged Chemical Attack
> Aug 25, 2013
> 
> Senior Administration Official: ?Very Little Doubt? Assad Regime Behind Alleged Chemical Attack - ABC News






> Navy ready to launch first strike on Syria
> 
> Britain is planning to join forces with America and launch military action against Syria within days in response to the gas attack believed to have been carried out by President Bashar al-Assad&#8217;s forces against his own people.
> 
> ...




Like what happened early this month, the news issued by government of &#8220;travel warning&#8221;, &#8220;US embassies closing&#8221;, it was just a one day&#8217;s fever. Aug. 25 was Sunday. My family members- my mother, my brother and sisters and their spouses visited me on that day. They invited me to lunch in a restaurant in Fremont. I refused. To go that restaurant, we must take the road through Milpitas. The area I avoid to go since Boston bombing and Waco factory explosion that took place in April. I think the Feds have prepared a bombing trap there.

I believe if I have accepted their invitation, a bombing incident would happen and war on Syria and then war on Iran would come successively. I feel sad for my relatives. I know some of them are manipulated by the Feds. They think they are safe to work for the Feds. Like the four &#8220;suicide bombers&#8221; in London 7/7 bombing and Tsarnaev brothers in Boston bombing, when they were told to join a drill with backpacks, they never had dreamed of they were the sacrifices. 



787. The core tactic to distract is still the war on Iran (8/31/2013)


In early July, I wrote &#8220;779. Big events in 2013 is a big plot (7/10/2013)&#8221;. In which I pointed out the tactic the Feds used. 




> 1.	Attempted war on Iran. &#8230;.. (2) In same month, former Pope Benedict resigned under pressure. The Feds replaced him with a puppet of their own. As a Pope, Benedict would oppose war on Iran if it happenes. (see #759)
> 
> 2.	Bio attack &#8211; Bird Flu epidemic. &#8230;&#8230;
> 
> ...




The big plot ended in June which is signaled by Obama and Xi&#8217;s meeting. A new plot has been planned in August 25. (see #786). The original collaborators - China and N. Korea has been changed into Al Qaida. The tactic remains the same. You can see it from the two news below. 



> Pope decries Syrian atrocities
> 
> In the wake of a suspected chemical attack, Pope Francis urges the international community to do more to end the country's civil war. Lindsey Parietti reports.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/video/pope-decries-syrian-atrocities-135133731.html



New Pope Francis would have joined US choir to blame Syria regime on chemical attack because US official claims "very little doubt" Syria used chemical weapons."



> US arrests man 'with uranium for Iran in shoes'
> 
> 
> August 24, 2013 Iran
> ...




This news is very rich with the content that proves what I wrote before: Iran is targeted, New York related and nuclear horror is used. The two news were issued on Aug. 24, one day before the action day &#8211; Aug 25.


----------



## DaveB (Sep 8, 2013)

katsung47 said:


> Here is a doctored picture. Madeline and Samantha have no legs in the photo. That part was cut and replaced by other stuff. The two legs on bottom part is from another photo. The size and location does not fit Robbie Parkers body.



They don't have legs? Are you blind?

Here's a video for you - it's only 48 seconds, watch it:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p3MKqQUS08]sandy hook truther challenge. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## editec (Sep 8, 2013)

I tried to make sense of this...


----------



## katsung47 (Sep 20, 2013)

788. Turkey trip and toy gun (9/9/2013)

On 8/25 when my relatives came to invite me for a lunch, I also learned that they might have a travel to Turkey in October. Yesterday, my wife told me they have been there a week already. The trip will take 18 days. That&#8217;s an abrupt change. Obviously it was an order from the Feds &#8211; to catch the fever of Syria&#8217;s &#8220;chemical weapon red line&#8221; crisis. US could activate bombing in recent day. It could develop into a big war &#8211; extend to Iran, Turkey too. Everybody knows it&#8217;s dangerous to take a travel in that area nowadays. My relatives still have to go. Those who work for the Feds are sheep. They have to follow their master&#8217;s instruction &#8211; even it is an apparent trap. 

My daughter bought a townhouse several months ago. She moves to her house in July &#8211; it was accordant to the Feds&#8217; plan &#8211; I alleged the big plot was planned from Feb. to June. I think that was arranged by the Feds. The Feds squeezed all money from my wife and daughter for the down payment of the house. Since they(my wife and daughter) are both designated to be silenced, this is the easier way to loot money &#8211; to get it from a foreclosure house. (see &#8220;740. Seize the house and frame a case (10/10/2012)&#8221

One week ago, there were several parcels delivered to my house. My daughter bought them in Internet shopping. I wondered why she was still use the old address instead of her own. She handed me the empty box and told me to throw them away. Since long time ago, I felt the Feds try to frame case on garbage. (see&#8220;689. Plant in garbage can and 6/10/2011 case (10/17/2011)&#8221; and &#8220;690. FBI the trash men (10/17.2011)&#8221. I didn&#8217;t follow her words. There was another event. Last month, when I looked in utility cabinet, I astonished to see a gun. Then I found it was a toy gun but it looks like real. I asked my daughter, she admitted it was hers. She explained that it was for Hallowing Festival. I have never seen my daughter playing toy gun and she doesn&#8217;t live in my house anymore. Why did she put a toy gun which looks like a real one in cabinet? Police used to shoot victims at the excuse that they held something look like a gun. This is the second time they try to plant a gun (or look like a real gun) on me. (see &#8220; 25. Neighbor seller and gun&#8221 It remind me of Trayvon Martin and Geroge Zimmerman's case. Zimmerman said Trayvon attacked him so he had to shoot him to death. Trayvon Martin could never have a word to defend himself because he was dead.






The toy gun looks like real


789. The preparation for Syria war (9/13/2013)

When the big plot (started from this February) ended in June. The Feds immediately planned a new one. The core one is to eliminate Kat Sung and his family. We saw it on 8/25 and a sudden arranged trip to Turkey. (see &#8220;786. August 25 plot (8/27/2013)&#8221; to #788) 

The cover up action, though is subordinate one, is much bigger because it has to be large enough to distract public&#8217;s attention from a small case. That&#8217;s the war in Syria and Iran war thereafter. To prepare the man power for that war we saw the big prisoners escape in late July ( see &#8220;785. Manipulating Al Qaida (8/18/2013)&#8221, and material supply in August. 



> U.S. weapons reaching Syrian rebels
> 
> By Ernesto Londoño and Greg Miller, 9/11/2013
> 
> ...



On 8/21, US activated a framed Chemical weapon attack in Syria to justify a planned missile attack on Syria. 



> U.S. intelligence agencies involved in chemical attack in Syria
> 
> 
> By debatableopinion  August 31st, 2013 13:24
> ...




On 8/25, US government waged an active propaganda wave to justify an attack on Syria. The attempt seems to be a failure under the opposition of American people. From my point of view, it is because they failed the main action &#8211; eliminate Kat Sung. Sign indicates the current plot is not finished yet.


----------



## katsung47 (Oct 2, 2013)

790. Bernanke&#8217;s Sept. Q.E. tapering off and Mueller&#8217;s stepping down (9/22/2013)


I quote some of my articles here because later development used to prove they were correct. 



> September should be the last month for Robert Mueller in his FBI office. (Sep. 2001 &#8211; Sep. 2011) His term has been extended for two more years. He has to finish Kat Sung before he leaves the office. (#694)


 So this year we saw the last crazy before Robert Mueller&#8217;s leaving. The big plot &#8211; North Korea nuclear war crisis, the bird flu in China, Boston bombing. It  ended with Snowden&#8217;s case in June.

There were still two months left before Mueller&#8217;s stepping down. So they hurried off a last hour effort &#8211; organized a Mid-East crisis which signaled by great prison escapes, US embassies close and Chemical weapon attack in Syria. 



> Embassies to close in Muslim world this Sunday
> 
> The Associated Press   Aug 2, 2013
> 
> ...



Why Al Qaida &#8220;focus to conduct attacks in the period between now (Aug 2) and the end of August, &#8220;? More likely, it fits the time of



> Mueller stepped down on September 4, 2013, and was replaced by James Comey.[10]
> Robert Mueller - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The Feds used to buy in many houses in their case. It is for the convenience of surveillance. It also brings with them a lot of profit because they can manipulate the policy. In my case, Feds bought the houses of nearly whole area according to my observation. It now becomes a burden for them. The interest rate became a very important factor for them to maintain those real estate properties. They force the Federal Reserve to start a third Q.E. to keep the interest rate  low . I describe the story from #733 to &#8220;739. The third housing bubble (10/1/2012)&#8221. 

The Q.E. certainly will create a big inflation bubble and a housing bubble as well. Bernanke likely has been assured he could taper off Q.E. after September. The Feds was sure they could eliminate Kat Sung before Robert Mueller&#8217;s leaving. However, it fails. 

To maintain the interest of the Feds, Bernanke has to break up his promise and take the blame. 



> Bernanke blasted after surprise no-taper decision
> 
> Many blamed Bernanke and fellow members of the Federal Open Market Committee (FOMC) for having since May repeatedly suggested a September taper of the quantitative easing (QE) program.
> 
> Bernanke blasted after surprise no-taper decision




791. Summers withdrew candidate of Fed chair and oil price (9/26/2013)

Former FBI Chief Robert Mueller&#8217;s stepping down on 9/4/2013 obviously was a core time of recent big events. The sudden break out of Syria war crisis caused by Chemical weapon accusation in late August was a tradition way of Feds to distract. My relatives sudden trip to Turkey in early September was part of the elimination plan. When the plot went soured, the Feds has to change the original promise to the Chairman of Federal Reserve &#8211; we saw Bernanke having a &#8220;surprise no-taper decision&#8221;. 

No-taper of Q.E. decision is only a temporary decision. For the huge amount of real estate property the Feds hold, they need a person to keep the interest rate low. There comes another big surprise that on September 15, the Fed Chair candidate Summers withdrew his name from the list. Summers was Obama&#8217;s top choice for the Fed. What made a man to abandon the fruit he almost certain to grasp? Or in another word, who has the power to manipulate celebrities? It&#8217;s the Feds. I&#8217;ve talked about it many times. They could force Chief Justice Roberts to change his mind on Obamacare. (see &#8220;726. The surprise turnaround of Chief Justice (7/4/2012)&#8221 They could force Petraeos resigning from CIA Chief post. (see &#8220;747. Petraeus case is an extortion (11/27/2012)&#8221 So what for a candidate for the Fed&#8217;s chair? 

The point is Summers concerns more on inflation which will restrict the easy money of Q.E.. What the Feds need is a person who favors more Q.E. to boost the housing market. 

The other news indicates how the Feds does to keep interest low (by lower the oil price). 



> Oil falls as US shows signs of patchy growth
> 
> PAMELA SAMPSON 9/26/2013
> 
> ...





> In Autumn, a gas price fall
> 
> Per-gallon fuel costs expected to drop 40 to 45 cents by Halloween
> 
> By Gary Richards  Mercury News    9/22/2013



A low oil price will draw dawn the inflation to offset the pressure to raise the interest rate. The Feds could manipulate politicians and manipulate oil price by financial group as well.


----------



## katsung47 (Oct 14, 2013)

792. Kenya Mall shooting is a false flag (10/4/2013)


Symptoms Western intelligence is behind this case.

(1)	The Feds used to recruit terrorists in domestic community. I have alleged Tsarnaev Brothers were recruited to penetrate Chechen rebel group. In this terror case, though there were only four attackers, British and US were all involved in. 



> James Norton  10/4/2013
> 
> On Monday, Al Shabab claimed via Twitter that three of the attackers were America-based, with two of them coming from Minnesota, whose Twin City area has one of the largest Somali communities in the United States, with more than 80,000 people.
> Kenyan police actions since Westgate attack raise red flags





> Interpol launches global hunt for British 'White Widow'
> 
> 9/26/2013
> 
> ...





> Only 4 Attackers Seen In Footage Of Kenya's Westgate Mall, Government Initially Estimated 10 To 15
> 
> Only 4 Attackers Seen In Footage Of Kenya's Westgate Mall, Government Initially Estimated 10 To 15



White widow was said to be related to the London 7/7 bombing which was also regarded as a false flag case. 

2. The owner of Westgate Mall could be tracked to 911 attack. It seems a make money style for them. 



> THE NAIROBI WESTGATE MALL MINDRAPE
> 24 September 2013
> 
> It wasn't possible to prove the exact shareholding but one of the directors of the Westgate mall is one Israeli citizen, Frank Lowy. An Israeli with the same name had an interesting relationship with Larry Silverstein properties. Yes, the one and only Silverstein who owned the World Trade Complex and managed to double his insurance payout.
> ...



3. In 911 attack, none of 19 hijackers was from Iraq, Afghan or Iran, they were mostly from friendly countries of US. 16 of them were Saudis. That strange fact acknowledged  me that when the Feds is to commit a crime, they used to choose a place that they could control- either it&#8217;s an ally or a puppet. Kenya is a puppet. They would do everythig to cover up the crime US committed. 

In 1998, there was a big embassy bombing in Nairobi, Kenya. That terror attack first introduced Al Qaida and Bin Laden to the world. It justified the 911 attack three years later. After 15 years, they arranged another terror attack. Which is used to justify a domestic terror attack in US, I think.   


793. Shopping center&#8217;s shooting and October plot (10/8/2013)


The news said that three of the Kenya mall attackers were America-based. (see #792) It raises a question why did they take that much trouble to transfer some of their members from America to Africa. They haven&#8217;t had any people there? No, there are plenty of them. Yesterday, news reported that US Seals raided a terrorist base in Somalia. The mission failed because there was a strong resist. The terrorists have a force strong enough to repulse Seals&#8217; attack couldn&#8217;t find three men in Mall attack and need aid from US? It&#8217;s ridiculous. 

What is the main target of Al Qaida? 



> Al Qaeda calls for attacks inside United States
> 
> 9/13/2013
> 
> ...



Yet they attacked a Kenya mall. I think it was a false flag terror attack and would be used to justify a big terror attack in US. I try to stay at home but have to go out to buy food. I worry about a shopping center&#8217;s shooting spree.  The Feds have a large amount of houses holding in my case. They are eager to finish the case so they can release those real estates property. The original schedule was it could be resolved before September. (before FBI Chief Robert Mueller&#8217;s stepping down) We saw Bernanke had promised to taper Q.E. in September. The plan went soured, now everything is pending: the time to taper Q.E.; the candidate of new Federal Reserve Chair; probably also the limit of new national debt ceiling. 

New plot in October. My wife has been arranged a trip to Japan next week (10/14 )- A bargain trip to lure her as usual &#8211; incredible more is that she could have two hundred dollars discount on air ticket if she could take an extra tour to Shanghai. (less money for extra tour) Consider Chinese secret police has long history to collaborate with the Feds in my case, this is obviously another trap. Assassination or framing a case, I don&#8217;t know. 

November 2nd, was the due date of property tax. Today is 10/8, we haven&#8217;t got the bill yet. It should be mailed one month earlier before due date. My house is the target of the Feds. To seize the house in the name of failure to pay tax due is their trick, when in their plan the owners are going to be eliminated.


----------



## daveman (Oct 14, 2013)

editec said:


> I tried to make sense of this...



Not possible.


----------



## daveman (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## SteadyMercury (Oct 14, 2013)

katsung47 said:


> November 2nd, was the due date of property tax. Today is 10/8, we havent got the bill yet. It should be mailed one month earlier before due date. My house is the target of the Feds. To seize the house in the name of failure to pay tax due is their trick, when in their plan the owners are going to be eliminated.



Well since he's a target to be eliminated by the feds this thread should be over soon.


----------



## katsung47 (Oct 26, 2013)

794. Debt ceiling crisis and October plot (10/16/2013)

While I am worrying about my wife&#8217;s travel to China (from 10/14 to 10/23), I think the Feds and Chinese secret police would frame a case on her, I suddenly realize another event, the debt ceiling deadline, is related to it. 

As I have always found, the Feds used to create big event to distract if the framing case on me would break out. Since it is a framing case, there will be a lot of unreasonable search and arrest, murder to silence the witness. So they need large case to transfer public&#8217;s attention. The case could be natural disaster, epidemic, terror attack and war. 

The recent one for September plot was Syria war crisis. War on Syria was almost happened in September in excuse of &#8220;Chemical weapon war crime&#8221;. The crisis was avoided after Syria offered to abandon the chemical weapon. Another traditional excuse for war on Iran is also diminished when new regime of Iran offered concession on its nuclear ambition. Now it&#8217;s difficult for the Feds to use war to distract. 

They find another one &#8211; economic crisis. That&#8217;s the deadline of debt ceiling on 10/17 which is coincident to my wife&#8217;s trip. If the US debt go default, it surely will cause a hurricane in US economy and in world&#8217;s as well. It can play a well substitution of war. With &#8220;social security check can&#8217;t be issued&#8221;, &#8220;welfare postponed&#8221;, the impact to American society would be bigger than war. That&#8217;s why media beat the drum on this crisis &#8211; to make it big if the elimination of Kat Sung case goes through. 

Two main actors of this show &#8211; Obama and House Republicans, make it look like a real political argument. They don&#8217;t care if the US will fall into a financial cliff because they don&#8217;t work for the American people but for the Feds. That&#8217;s the truth of US politics. Politicians are not elected by people but are selected by the Feds because the Feds control voting system and they make the election result reasonable by fake poll because they also control the media. 

Republicans are controlled by the Feds. The typical story was the passing through of Obama care in Supreme Court. Chief Justice John Roberts is a conservative stronghold. Under pressure of the Feds, he had to vote against his will. (See #726, 746, 756.) That event also relates to my case. 

The debt ceiling argument will be maintained as a procedure of my case. The recent elimination plot likely is a shopping center shooting death which justified by Kenya shopping mall shooting, I think. 


795. Debt ceiling crisis continues and shopping mall shooting (10/20/2013)


It happens just as what I have said, the government maintains that big financial crisis &#8211; move it to three months later. 
The framework negotiated by Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid and Minority Leader Mitch McConnell would fund the government through Jan. 15, 2014, and suspend the debt limit until Feb. 7, setting up another round of confrontations. 

Though both parties and Obama are criticized for playing politics and leave public interest alone, they don&#8217;t care. They just follow their master&#8217;s order. It means if the Feds succeeded in their next plot, the Americans will face a big financial turmoil early next year. 

 I also allege that &#8220;Kenya Mall massacre&#8221; was created by the Feds to justify a &#8220;shopping center shooting spree&#8221; in US. I had experience of &#8220;attempt murder in bank robbery&#8221; (see #402, 404, 561 562) .so I try to go shopping when bank closed &#8211; in holiday or in evening. California Market was a Chinese supermarket I used to go which located at Landess Ave cross with Morrill Ave. (2 in map) started from later last year, California market shrank gradually (only part of it was opened) so I had to turn on to the Sea Food City cross the street which supplies food for Philippines&#8217;. (1 in map). 






In later March this year, a news rattled me. A bank was robbed continuously in Season&#8217;s Market Place. It was the market where Sea Food City located. (see &#8220;764. Plot to eliminate Kat Sung (3/23/2013)&#8221 I didn&#8217;t notice there was a bank in that place. I asked people, they told me it might be on business started from last year. I found that US Bank is just next door to the supermarket. I also found it open to business on weekends too. I think all these were manipulated by the Feds. They arranged a bank for bank robbery shooting trap. To force me go there they shut down the other supermarket I used to go. It was lucky for me that I used to go there later on Sundays. US bank closes at 3 p.m. on Sunday. 

California Market closed in April, (a coincidence with April plot marked with Boston bombing), it remains unchanged until September. On Oct. 6, it reopened. It was a hurry up opening. I didn&#8217;t go inside. Kenya mall shooting just happened. Would there be another trap?


----------



## katsung47 (Nov 7, 2013)

796. Kenya and Al Shabab are US puppets (10/28/2013)



> Kenya blames US, Israeli intelligence for no heads-up on Nairobi attack
> 
> DEBKA file Special Report September 26, 2013
> 
> ...



Why Kenya doesn't blame others such like U.N. or France or Russia? Obviously Kenya has sold its sovereignty to US and Israel already and let them to handle its security. He also couldn't imagine they would apply a false flag case on his country. 



> James Norton  10/4/2013
> 
> On Monday, Al Shabab claimed via Twitter that three of the attackers were America-based, with two of them coming from Minnesota, whose Twin City area has one of the largest Somali communities in the United States, with more than 80,000 people.
> http://news.yahoo.com/kenyan-police-actions-since-westgate-attack-raise-red-124327067.html





> Kenya identifies mall attackers, including American
> By Emma Lacey-Bordeaux, CNN ,    Mon October 7, 2013
> 
> (CNN) -- A spokesman for the Kenya Defense Forces has identified four terrorists who took part in the deadly Nairobi mall attack last month.
> ...



Al Shabab and Kenya government, both are puppets work for US. The purpose of the mastermind was to justify a domestic terrorist shooting in US. That was why at the beginning both said Americans were involved and even gave the name. They worked to the plan their master given them. 

The similar case was the one in April &#8211; Boston Marathon bombing. Both were attempted to justify a big slaughter in public place &#8211; either a bombing or a shooting spree. The performers are Islamist &#8211; either it&#8217;s from Chechen or Somalia. The final goal is to eliminate Kat Sung.


797. The mastermind of Kenya Mall attack is the Feds (11/1/2013)

On Oct. 11, ABC had a news that was conflict with the previous &#8220;attackers identified&#8221; reports. 



> Kenya Mall Attackers' Bodies Still Not Found
> NAIROBI, Kenya October 11, 2013 (AP)   By JASON STRAZIUSO Associated Press
> 
> A Western official briefed on the Kenya mall attack investigation says the bodies of the attackers have not been found.
> ...




Why there was such a contradiction? I think that was a response to my question on Oct. 8. 



> 793. Shopping center&#8217;s shooting and October plot (10/8/2013)
> 
> The news said that three of the Kenya mall attackers were America-based. (see #792) It raises a question why did they take that much trouble to transfer some of their members from America to Africa. They haven&#8217;t had any people there? No, there are plenty of them. Yesterday, news reported that US Seals raided a terrorist base in Somalia. The mission failed because there was a strong resist. The terrorists have a force strong enough to repulse Seals&#8217; attack couldn&#8217;t find three men in Mall attack and need aid from US? It&#8217;s ridiculous. &#8230;..
> 
> Yet they attacked a Kenya mall. I think it was a false flag terror attack and would be used to justify a big terror attack in US.



My conclusion hit the nail. They couldn&#8217;t answer the question. To make the Kenya attack more reasonable they changed the story. Now it becomes: 



> Suspect in Kenya mall attack said to be a Somali-born Norwegian
> 
> By Robyn Dixon and Alexandra Sandels    October 18, 2013, 12:01 p.m.
> 
> ...




Then we saw the &#8220;White Widow&#8221; from Britain, American attackers from Minnesota Somali community, 23-year-old Somali-born Norwegian were alleged to be &#8220;Mall attackers&#8221;. Does Al Shabab has such an ability to control Al Qaeda terrorists all over the world? Think about it &#8211; who has such ability to control Kenyan and Norwegian authorities, Interpol, British police, media, and Al Shabab. NSA says it targets on terrorists only. But it seems NSA is more efficient to monitor its allies and civilians than on terrorists. What has it done in Kenya mall attack since it was likely done by &#8220;international brigade&#8221;. Did Al Shabab deliver information by mind communication to avoid interception? 

The whole case was full of flaws. To repair the loophole they push out their asset one by another. It just exposes who the mastermind is.


----------



## whitehall (Nov 7, 2013)

The pervert former, former president was accused of freaking rape and he lied to America about the DNA on Monica's dress. Why wasn't he kicked out?


----------



## katsung47 (Nov 19, 2013)

798. Axis of evil (11/9/2013)

A reader asks, Katsung, just why are you so dangerous the Feds would go bonkers in a mall in Kenya and play debt ceiling roulette with the economy to bring you down?

Thats because my analysis was so true that the Feds couldnt stand with it. In this Kenya shopping mall shooting case, three western countries were reported to be related with it. 

1.	Britain. 





> Interpol launches global hunt for British 'White Widow'
> 9/26/2013
> http://news.yahoo.com/white-widows-passport-fraudulently-acquired-004814663.html



2.	U.S..  





> James Norton  10/4/2013
> On Monday, Al Shabab claimed via Twitter that three of the attackers were America-based, with two of them coming from Minnesota,
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/kenyan-police-actions-since-westgate-attack-raise-red-124327067.html



3.	Norway.  





> Suspect in Kenya mall attack said to be a Somali-born Norwegian
> 
> By Robyn Dixon and Alexandra Sandels    October 18, 2013, 12:01 p.m.
> 
> Suspect in Kenya mall attack said to be a Somali-born Norwegian - latimes.com




I have revealed all these three countries playing false flag terror attack and the Feds was the mastermind behind it. 


327. London bombing (7/12/05)
679. Norway massacre and Virginia Tech massacre (8/4/2011)


I also discovered that there was a common characteristic for those three evil forces when they committed a false flag terror attack. They all arranged a drill identical to the real attack. That helped the success of the criminal case. The police and security would misunderstand the real terror attack as the drill they were informed beforehand. The perpetrators could pretend to be drill practitioners even if they were captured. 

688. Anti-terror drill - bizarre coincidence (9/29/2011)




> 7/7 Mock Terror Drill: What Relationship to the Real Time Terror Attacks?
> by Michel Chossudovsky       August 8, 2005
> A fictional "scenario" of multiple bomb attacks on London's underground took place at exactly the same time as the bomb attack on July 7, 2005.
> 
> 7/7 Mock Terror Drill: What Relationship to the Real Time Terror Attacks? | Global Research





> Was the NRO's 9/11 Drill Just a Coincidence?
> 
> Posted By: ChristopherBollyn        Date: Friday, 1-Nov-2002 16:24:12
> 
> ...





> Norwegian Police Confirm Drill Identical to Breiviks Attack
> 	Kurt Nimmo
> Infowars.com        August 26, 2011
> » Norwegian Police Confirm Drill Identical to Breivik?s Attack Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!



In #688, the sample I took were Britain, US and Norway. In Kenya shopping mall shooting case, the three references to confirm the attackers are magically the same musketeers again. It is not a coincidence. I would say again that my observation is very true and correct. The criminals are afraid of it. 


799. D.C. Navy Yard shooting and mind control (11/13/2013)

On Sept. 16, there was a shooting case in Washington Navy Yard where 12 people died. I allege it was conducted by the Feds  to create an atmosphere that crazy men are everywhere to shoot people. September is the month when former FBI Chief Robert Mueller stepping down. He had an unfinished mission  eliminate Kat Sung. He would take the responsibility for abusing power. Then there was Kenya shooting case that furthermore to specify the shooting case would happen in shopping mall. 

Of course, the D.C. shooter has been hinted having mental problem. 



> FBI: D.C. shooter delusional Sep-25-2013 
> 
> Aaron Alexis, the man who went on the deadly shooting rampage at the Washington Navy Yard, was under the "delusional belief that he was being controlled or influenced by electro-magnetic waves," the FBI's Valerie Parlave said Wednesday.
> 
> ...



Aaron Alexis  the shooter  thought he himself was a victim of E.M. wave attack. 



> CBS News Admits Navy Yard Shooter Possibly a Victim of Mind Control
> 
> sought help in two hospitals. Aug. 23 visited VA emergency room complainging of insomnia. received medication helping sleep. Aug. 28: Washington, DC, refilled sleep medication. he never sought an appointment from a mental health specialist...:
> 
> Navy Yard Shooter Possibly a Victim of Mind Control : General Conspiracies



I think Mr. Alexiss words is believable. I have long time experience of being attacked by E.M. wave. 

See: #12. Mind control EM sleep wave (1)- an EM wave that imitates human brains sleeping wave. 

Here is a rare leaking from media. 

#84. Mind read and mind control



> , "NASA plans to read terrorist's minds at airports
> By Frank J. Murray
> THE WASHINGTON TIMES
> 
> ...


----------



## whitehall (Nov 19, 2013)

The same democrats who authorized Boots on the Ground in Iraq during the George W. Bush administration tuned on a dime and applauded the incredible offensive full page ($10,000) ad in the NY Times calling the front line commander "betray-us). Somehow one of the same radical democrat senators who voted against the Iraq adventure and somehow became president appointed Petraeus to run the CIA. Most Americans who were interested in such things would say WTF? Once again Americans who are interested in such things understand that the CIA is a powerful political tool for administrations. It's possible that the Hussein administration blackmailed Peteraeus from the start and when he wouldn't go along with the program they used the left wing media to "uncover" his little problem.


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 1, 2013)

800. E.M. wave weapon (11/21/2013)

Mr. Alexis apparently suffered E.M. wave attack. He not only went to hospital but also asked for help from police.  



> FBI: Navy Yard gunman left note about radio waves
> 
> By Eric Tucker, Associated Press    September 25th, 2013
> 
> ...



He got no help to resolve his problem. After three months torture, he chose to end his life in a shooting case. I understand he was in despair. I had same experience. While suffered from E.M. wave attack from the Feds, I visited different department of government. Finally, the Federal attorney suggested me to ask help from the local police. The San Jose police said they need solid evidence &#8211; such like a bullet. That left it impossible to complain E.M. wave attack. 

In 1994-95 and 1999-2000, twice I left US to dodge the persecution of the Feds. In 2001, the Feds created 911 attack and got the Patriot Act to control the airport with TSA. Later I realized that I am besieged in US while I was denied to enter Canada in September 2009 and next month there was Operation Fast and Furious &#8211; an intimidation that they had turned Mexico into a killing field. 

E.M. wave weapon does exist and is widely used by the Feds because it&#8217;s hard to be detected and easy to deny the crime they committed. Here is their admittance. 




> Statement by Lieutenant General Robert L. Schweitzer
> U.S. Army (Retired)
> 
> before the Joint Economic Committee
> ...



I think the best way to resist such fascist persecution is to reveal its truth. I think my revelation is so true that they organized so many big operations in order to eliminate me. I talked about E.M. wave weapon many times. Here are some to review:

470. Strong EM wave radiation and February plot (3/3/07); 
471. The death related to EM wave radiation (3/8/07); 
472. Radio frequency weapon that causes vomit (3/13/07);
473. EM wave torture (3/18/07).


801. Assassination of J.F.K. (11/25/2013)

Yesterday I posted a comment about JFK&#8217;s death in Yahoo news. Several minutes later, my comment disappeared from the news comment. I put it here. 

You all fall into the trap the mastermind set up for you. Oswald, Johnson, Mafia, Castro&#8230;.. Did they have ability to organize such a big plot? Think bigger. It is an organization that controls Secret Service, media, lawmakers, police force. That&#8217;s why after 50 years, people are still lose in dense fog. 

1.	Warren Commission was used to cover up the plot. Just like 911 commission used to cover up the truth of 911 attack. 


2.	Kill Kennedy family members to prevent them to re-gain political power to start a real investigation of J.F.K.&#8217;s death. 

Robert Kennedy was assassinated when he joined the president campaign. Edward Kennedy suffered a scandal attack and had to drop the president campaign.

I also allege Kennedy&#8217;s wife Jacqueline Kennedy and his son John Fitzgerald Kennedy, Jr. were murdered because they had great political influence. I believe their death had connection to my story. 

In early 1990s when I was still very innocent about US political system and believed it was a democratic society, I complained to a lot of people that I had become a murder target of the Feds. Then the Feds had a message to me: &#8220;So what, they (the Feds) even killed President Kennedy.&#8221; (see &#8220;17. They killed President Kennedy&#8221 The intimidation hadn&#8217;t stopped my complaint but added &#8220;they killed President Kennedy&#8221; to the story. 

As the Feds intensified the persecution, I left US twice. Each time Kennedy family lost an important member. 

1.	I left for China in 1994. Jacqueline died after I planned the China trip. I started to suspect it might relate to the intimidation from the Feds. It was too coincident.  

2.	Next time it was 1999 when I went to Hong Kong and planned to drift into South East Asia. I learned the death of Jr. Kennedy. It convinced my allegation &#8211; the Feds worry that I would reveal their crime of murdering President Kennedy, in abroad they were not able to control the media as they did in domestic US. To prevent a possible reaction from Kennedy family, they kill the main figures of the family in advance. 


Edward Kennedy and Jacqueline Kennedy died of cancer. In my description, there were many murdering method through slow poison. The victim targeted were fed to sick gradually, when the time coming they only need to increase the dose to make the death like a natural one. 

Jr. Kennedy was too young to die in this way. So he died in an accident. Long time ago when I started to learn something about the E.M. sleep wave, I had read such a news. Air Force lost a plane in a train. The commander center lost its trace. Sometime later, they found the wreckage in a far, far away mountain area. Apparently, the plane exhausted all its fuel and crashed there. Since the pilot was a black man. I thought it was a test to use sleep wave instrument as a weapon. When the pilot felt sleepy, he opened auto pilot instrument. He took a nod, hoping it could help him to overcome the sleepy but could never wake up. The sleeping wave was irresistible &#8211; to my experience. If you are driving a car, you may park your car at roadside before you go to sleep, but you can&#8217;t park a plane in the air. 

 I think Jr. Kennedy died in a similar murder plot.


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 12, 2013)

802. Heart attack and E.M. wave (12/2/2013)

Twenty years ago, I suffered microwave attack. The Feds installed the killing machine in the car. After two hours radiation of low dose microwave, the blood cell died and solidify into blood clots. (see #5. Microwave killing) When the clot moves to the heart, there is a heart attack; when it moves to the lung, the lung collapsed; when it moves to the brain, there will be a stroke. The process from radiation to heart attack takes about three hours. 

After twenty years development, the Feds have improved their killing technique. It took two hours radiation to kill two decades ago. Now it takes only a few seconds. 

About two months ago, I went to Save Mart to shopping food by bicycle. In entrance way to Parking lot, there parked a strange vehicle. At first glance, I thought it was a fire tracker because it was in red color. But it was in a strange shape with some silver pipes to make it more like an antique car. What caught my notice was that part of parking lot which was nearby that red strange tracker was circled by stripe. It looked like they had just painted the white parking line on the ground. About three hours later, I felt a breast pain which I experienced twenty years ago. I immediately thought of that strange car and emptied nearby parking lot. I allege the strange car generates killing E.M. wave. Since the Feds bought nearly all houses in the area, the customers used to be scarce. Mostly they are informants. Still they divided a safety area. Of course, there was no people at the scene. 

What alarmed me was the killing application lasted only a few seconds. I passed by that strange vehicle by riding a bicycle. They must have found the most lethal frequency of E.M. wave. I had no particular feeling when I passed that killing field. Just one thing remains the same &#8211; it takes about three hours for blood cell to solidify to clot after the radiation. 

The new experience convinced me two murder attempts. 

1.	 Former President of China - Jiang Zemin was almost died of a heart attack. 



> .Jiang Zemin death rumours spark China web crackdown
> 
> 7 July 2011
> 
> ...



2.	Former President of North Korea, Kim Jong-il died of heart attack. 


> Did Kim Jong-il die in his bed rather than on his train?
> 
> Rumour surrounds the North Korean leader's death as South Korean intelligence experts question the official statement
> 
> ...



I think the Feds have delivered their new killing technique to their collaborator Chinese secret police. Be noticed the time of two rumours taking place. 

When they could shorten the killing to a few seconds, to make a &#8220;natural death&#8221; of a president  is no longer a difficulty. 


803.  E.M.wave killing trap in a super market (12/6/2013)

On 12/1 last Sunday I went to &#8220;Sea Food City&#8221; to buy some food, then I went to another super market. I used to diversify my food sources from different markets to reduce the risk of poisoned food. 

There is a cooked food cabinet at the entrance of that super market. I could see quite some people eating food there from outside. So I went in. As usual I went around the whole market. Found nothing worth to buy, I left. Several hours later, I felt a breast pain. I knew I had fallen in a trap of E.M.wave radiation which the Feds set up in the super market. When I was in the rear part of the market, there were no people there. I was impressed by that scene because it was a strong comparison to the entrance. It was easy to arrange some informants (or actors as people used to say) at entrance to create a false impression for people. 

I used to shopping on Sundays to avoid an &#8220;accident shooting death&#8221; of a &#8220;bank robbery&#8221;. The stores I used to attend are limited because I go by bicycle. So they could pick up one which has less customers but would be attended by me to set up such a trap. The super markets in my area have less customers than average because the normal residents had moved away. The super market had a re-model just two months ago. This was the second attempt within two months. 

I was lucky enough to survive from this E.M.wave attack. I wrote &#8220;802. Heart attack and E.M. wave (12/2/2013)&#8221; right away the next day.


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 22, 2013)

804. Mystery 'Tips for Jesus' tipper (2/13/2013)


> Mystery 'Tips for Jesus' tipper identified in NYC
> 
> 
> By Dylan Stableford, Yahoo News  12/10/2013
> ...



When I saw the signature of the receipt is &#8220;God&#8221;, (see above picture) I know what that mystery tipper is. That God has had got George Bush his second term of president. 



> As God Told Me ...
> By Rebecca Leung    February 11, 2009 8:14 PM
> 
> Here's Pat Robertson's exact quote: "I think George Bush is going to win in a walk. I'm hearing from the Lord that it's going to be a blowout."
> ...



That God also pushed war on Iraq. 



> God told me to invade Iraq, Bush tells Palestinian ministers
> 
> Date: 06.10.2005
> 
> ...



I had an analysis how they pushed for the Iraq war by DC sniper shooting. Here is a quote from #129):
The sniper spree started at the same day when the bill (H.J. res 114) "authorizing the use of armed force against Iraq" was introduced to the House. Six deaths within first 28 hours shocked the country, especially those lived in the DC area. Senators were warned it was dangerous to be in golf field. The shooting continued, maintained a terror pressure on politicians. On Oct. 11, 9:30 am, the eleventh shooting made a last push on Senators. Later that day, Senate passed the bill.
(see #104,105,108,115,116,118,126,128,129)

Most surprise thing was the sniper called himself &#8220;God&#8221;. 



> Fact sheet: What is known about the sniper
> Wednesday, October 16, 2002
> 
> Investigators found a spent shell and a tarot card in a wooded area around the shooting at a Bowie, Maryland, middle school. The Tarot's "Death" card had a handwritten message on it: "Dear Policeman, I am God." (About Tarot cards)
> ...



At that time, I thought it was because they thought they could never be caught, because they were in charge of the investigation. Mohammad became the scapegoat. 

What makes the &#8220;God&#8221; distribute tips this time instead of shooting bullets? 


805. Payment to informants (12/17/2013)

In 1994, to avoid the continuous E.M. wave attack, I went to Shanghai. I met with my cousin &#8211; a playmate in my childrenhood. I told him about my story. He often invited me to his home for a family gathering. I had a video camera he was very interested in. China is prospering after it getting membership of WMD in 2001. In 1990s, video camera and computer were still luxuries in China. Several months later, he showed me with a new video camera. It was a high end camera, much better than mine. I was surprised, my cousin was a thrifty man. 

In May, 1995, my visa extending proposal was rejected by Chinese government. The day before my leaving I went to his home to say good bye. I found he and his son were unpacking a box. It was a computer. They also got two new bicycles. The new bicycles crowded with the old one made the entrance way hard to passing through. It seemed they got a fortune.  

At that time, I found my neighborhood was recruited to survey our activity. They installed a motion detect lamp in their backyard lounge. When there was a movement in my parking lot, their lamp would lit up my garage. (see &#8220;28. My wife intimidated&#8221

A couple with two children lived in that house. Sometime in 1990s I noticed they started to buy new cars. When they got all their cars into new ones, they bought extra one for their children. I then found the child was grown to teenage who could drive. Then they upgraded their cars until they got a family vacation van. The new car parking at their lot was very eye-catching. It seemed they got a fortune too. 

A news solved me all these puzzles. It was a punishment story of a law enforcement agent. An informant wanted a brand name shoe as his reward. His handler sold the brand name shoe and held the cash for himself. So I knew the Feds paid their informants by material object. 

The payment to informants is grey money. They can&#8217;t pay it by check. How do they explain what is it for? They can&#8217;t pay it by cash &#8211; it will increase the chance of internal embezzlement. So they pay it in the material form. 

In 1999 and 2000, I drifted in South-east Asia. I used to live in Guest House. The rent was low &#8211; generally under five dollars a day. The equipment was simple too &#8211; a table fan for tropical climate. Several times I noticed similar thing happened &#8211; when I finished a stay in a city, there would come an engineer company to install air-condition (window style) for the Guest house. It always took place on the day I left. I knew that was a payment for the co-operation of Hostel owners.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Dec 22, 2013)

All this is in case pvsi thinks he's got batshit craziest paranoid schizo in the forum locked.. you lose pvsi. Meet your master.


----------



## katsung47 (Jan 2, 2014)

806. Financial institution (12/24/2013)

In #804 I quoted a news with picture. I carelessly thought that the word &#8220;God&#8221; in receipt was signature. A reader corrected it with a picture. 



> &#8220;No, as I told you on the other board you dumped this on, it says God Bless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.	It was my mistake to take &#8220;God&#8221; as signature. I was misled by the picture with news. (See it at #804.) Signature used to be on bottom line. 
2.	It wouldn&#8217;t change my original meaning. The tipper, though didn&#8217;t sign as &#8220;God&#8221;, he at least works for it. &#8220;tips for Jesus&#8221; means it. 
3.	I studied the pictures, found that &#8220;tips for Jesus&#8221; was a stamp. Obviously it was used for convenience to report expenses to a &#8220;tips for Jesus&#8221; account. It should be an organization. Ordinary people won&#8217;t behave in this way. 




> "Tips for Jesus" &#8212; and stamped with the @tipsforjesus handle &#8212; was identified by a New York City waiter as Jack Selby, former PayPal vice president.


  It reminds me of Sandy Hook shooting case. On 12/14/2012, police blocked the access to Sandy Hook Elementary whole day so it&#8217;s impossible for Robbie Park to confirm his daughter&#8217;s death on that day. 

In January, I read a post about Emilie&#8217;s fund raising page. I went there and copied the page content then wrote the following: &#8220;Tell me who was so efficient to open a donation account in Credit Union for poor Emily and then set up a page in facebook the same day of her death? 

Original funding page in facebook (the content I copied):



> Joined Facebook 12/14/2012
> 
> Native of Utah, Emilie Parker was killed in the shooting at Sandy Hook Elem. We are seeking to assist the Parkers by setting up the Emilie Parker Memorial Fund at America First Credit Union in Utah.
> 
> ...




I review that message. I allege that PAYPAL account has been existed there for a long time. It was an account used to collect money while &#8220;tips for Jesus&#8221; is used for expense. A big organization like the Feds must have a financial institution to run for its own secret business. 


807. Credit Cards&#8217; information hacked (12/28/2013)



> Hackers &#8216;shopped&#8217; for millions of credit cards at Target on Black Friday
> .
> By Chris Smith   12/19/2013
> 
> ...



I think it&#8217;s another plot activated by the Feds against me. I went shopping at Target on 12/8 and 12/15. That credit information stealing obviously aims at me. For a long time, the Feds tried to frame me with &#8220;illegal money&#8221;(fake notes or drug money) case. Just plant &#8220;illegal money&#8221; through bank or victim&#8217;s acquaintance and relatives, people rarely can go without some cash. To avoid the persecution, I thoroughly abandoned the bank notes. I use Debit card to pay everything since late 2011. This angered the Feds, they immediately activated a &#8220;debit card ID stolen case&#8221; at that time. (See #721. Debit card case (5/26/2012)) This time they have a large scale attack. In media propaganda they keep on intimidating: 



> &#8220;Exclusive: Target hackers stole encrypted bank PINs - source
> .
> By Jim Finkle and David Henry  12/24/2013&#8221;


I can&#8217;t afford a loss. So I went to the bank to cancel the current debit card and applied a new one. 

The Feds should know it. They wouldn&#8217;t take such a big action to change me a new card. So there will be something else. I think they have planned a big &#8220;illegal money&#8221; case this time. I worry about my relatives&#8217; lives, though they have been working for the Feds, any time they could be silenced. 






My bank statement. The bottom two items are from Target.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jan 2, 2014)

katsung47 said:


> I think its another plot activated by the Feds against me. I went shopping at Target on 12/8 and 12/15. That credit information stealing obviously aims at me.


You see this pvsi?

You really think you've got a chance of claiming most paranoid schizo on the internet with your delusions of feds killing your dogs? Katsung weighs in with delusion of the Feds stealing 40 million credit card numbers from Target to get him, you lose again. He brushed you aside like waving a fly away.

Meet you God pvsi... avert your eyes and tremble in awe at the mighty Katsung.


----------



## katsung47 (Jan 13, 2014)

808. Credit card trap (1/3/2014)

On 12/27/2013 (Friday), in the morning, I went to Wells Fargo Bank to cancel my debit card which might be affected in Target credit card information hacking. Banker Socorro Smith helped me with the debit card cancellation. She then offered to give me a pre-approved credit card account. I was glad to accept that offer because customer wouldn&#8217;t bear a fraud loss with a credit card while one had to share loss with a debit card account. 

Socorro Smith asked me a few questions but none about my income. She entered the information into the computer, then gave me an electronic screen to sign. 

My wife caught flu and was very sick that day. She asked for a sick leave and stay at home. In the evening, after receiving a phone call, she went out to buy some sweet bun home. Later I found the receipt that she paid one hundred dollar bill for that small bun. Since I ceased to use cash, to frame me in illegal money, the Feds(FBI and DEA) manipulate my wife and relatives to use fake money. I think it was part of the current plot(significant with Target credit information hacking). Then I thought of that credit card offering. 

I checked the application form, found in &#8220;annual income&#8221; column was a figure I hadn&#8217;t mentioned two days ago. 

On 12/30/2013(Monday), I went to Wells Fargo again. It was about 10 am. Socorro Smith wasn&#8217;t there. Banker Claudia Drozco met me. She said it was impossible to drop the application because it was in procession. She, and a manager later, refused to record that I had came to complain a wrong data entering. Then, Socorro came in. They turned me to her. 

The case solved this way: Socorro changed the data with my wife&#8217;s income. (It was a joint account) She explained the data she entered was from old record and that she gave me a pre-approved credit card based on good credit record of my bank account. I wrote this story here in case something happens. I don&#8217;t want to be accused of data cheating. 

I have a feeling that Socorro Smith doesn&#8217;t work there. She appeared in office later after there was an argument. 


809. Frame a drug money case and elimination of witness (1/7/2013)

Five years ago, I found the Feds(FBI and DEA) to plant illegal money through the hands of my relatives and bank. I turn to the bank notes of small denominations. 

One day I refused the money my mother gave to me because they were hundred dollar bills. Other relatives offered to exchange the hundred dollar bill with their money of small denominations. I got several hundred dollars. Saw this, the Feds set up a trap of illegal money with twenty dollar denomination. 

Sometime later, my relatives visited me on a Sunday. As usual, my mother gave me some money. As usual, I refused because they were hundred dollar bills. Then B (my brother in law) came. B used to collect bills from his flea market customers on Sunday evening. The money he collected used to be cash. Other relatives suggested if I was afraid of hundred dollar bills, B  could change them into small denominations. He changed two thousand dollars with twenty dollar denomination. 

I had a little suspicion later. B rarely came to my house. The flea market sellers used to pay their bills after they finishing the business on Sunday evening. It used to be dark when B finished his money collection work. It was unlikely he could have done it in mid day.

Soon I knew these twenty dollar notes were marked money. (drug money used by the Feds for tracing) Two decades ago, the bone of my hip was hurt badly by radiation of the isotope money. (see &#8220;
#3 ISOTOPE MONEY (How agent find cash savings at your home)). The old injury in my hip  started to ache again. The nightmare revived. It recovered after I took the twenty dollar notes away from my pocket. Those twenty dollar notes were left alone since. I know this time it is much serious, the Feds will frame me in drug money case. 

What scares me more is I found each time the Feds plotted a case against me, they always arranged a trip for my relatives who witnessed that money exchange case. They knew how that twenty dollar notes came from. It&#8217;s easy to eliminate the witnesses in a travel incident. The recent one was in last September. My relatives were suddenly arranged in a trip to Turkey in early September when US accused Syria for chemical weapon offence and almost activated a missile attack there. Everybody knew how dangerous it was to travel on a war area. 

Here is another one. My wife and my relatives are having a Mexico cruise trip from 1/5 to 1/9. It was a sudden bargain trip from internet, according to my wife. I learned it at 6/4 night. Less than 10 hours before they leaving. I think it&#8217;s a part of the recent &#8220;Target credit card information hacking&#8221; case. If I fall in any trap these five days, all my relatives would have died in cruise ship accident, I believe. To leave a job suddenly is not my wife&#8217;s working integrity. No boss would tolerate such behave unless it was the order from the Feds. They all have to follow it.


----------



## katsung47 (Jan 23, 2014)

810. Plant illegal money (1/14/2014)

When I found the strange behave at cashier check that I spent hundred dollars bill in purchasing, I turned to bank. I naively thought the bill from the bank wouldn&#8217;t be fake. But I was wrong. I found I was treated particularly by the cashier. (see &#8220;547. Plant "drug money" (5/17/08)&#8221; and &#8220;572. How Feds plant (10/15/08)&#8221 To avoid being framed in illegal money case, I abandoned hundred dollar bill. Later I learned such news. 




> Customers Claim That Wachovia Is Handing Out Counterfeit Bills
> By Meg MarcoJuly 23, 2008
> 
> Something shady may be afoot at a Central Florida Wachovia branch&#8230;two customers say that a teller gave them counterfeit bills, according to Local 6 news in Orlando. &#8230;.. but Local 6 says that they&#8217;ve learned that Wachovia previously gave a customer with a similar story a refund.
> ...





> How a big US bank laundered billions from Mexico's murderous drug gangs
> &#8226; The Observer, Sunday 3 April 2011
> 
> During a 22-month investigation by agents from the US Drug Enforcement Administration, the Internal Revenue Service and others, it emerged that the cocaine smugglers had bought the plane with money they had laundered through one of the biggest banks in the United States: Wachovia, now part of the giant Wells Fargo.
> ...



So I know it&#8217;s not a coincidence that World Savings (the bank I had checking account with) had been taken over by Wachovia. Wachovia was a bank manipulated by the Feds to make profit from drug trading and to frame innocence with illegal money as well. 

Then I turned to small notes but still has been framed in. See story at last message #809. The Feds knew my mother would give me money; they knew I would refuse hundred dollar bill but accepting small notes. They let a seller in Flea Market &#8211; who must be an agent or at least, an informant &#8211; to pay the bill to the wholesaler B (my brother in law) early that Sunday with marked money (isotope money), all were in twenty denomination. B then came to my house to exchange them with hundred dollar bills so I would accept it. That was how a plant fulfilled. 

B was not necessarily knew the plot. He might have been told just to come to my house. The rest thing happened naturally. Just like Tsarnaev brothers in Boston bombing, they might had been told to take part in a drill with backpack. Everything was legal. Only finally they would become sacrifice of their master&#8217;s evil case.


811. Cruise &#8211; a murder trap (1/18/2014)

Since the Feds (FBI and DEA) planted the isotope money (radioactive twenty dollars notes) on me through B (my brother in law), they planned murder plot on my relatives because they are witnesses. A major method is to create a cruise incident. The Feds arranged four cruises trip for them in recent three years. 



1.	&#8220;This time the Feds arranged a 7 night Western Caribe - holiday cruise for my family, dated from Dec. 19 to Dec. 26. 2010&#8221; See story at #656. 

One month before the plot, they created a fire case to justify the coming incident. 



> Carnival cruise ship ends nightmare trip with engine room fire, passengers reveal horror stories
> By Lukas I. Alpert AND Aliyah Shahid /  November 11, 2010,
> 
> Carnival cruise ship ends nightmare trip with engine room fire, passengers reveal horror stories - NY Daily News



2.	&#8220;July 2011. My brother and sisters have a boat trip this time in Europe.&#8221; See #675. 

Fire was not enough to kill. They sunken a tourist fishing boat at same month of the plot. 



> Some Bay Area Survivors Of Capsized Fishing Boat Return Home
> 
> July 8, 2011
> NOVATO (KCBS) &#8211; Some of the Bay Area survivors of the ill-fated tourist fishing boat that sunk in the Sea of Cortez Sunday have returned home.
> Some Bay Area Survivors Of Capsized Fishing Boat Return Home « CBS San Francisco




3.	&#8220;My mother, my sisters and brother and their families, are arranged for a trip to Hawaii in the end of October. 2012&#8221; See #740

A tourist fishing boat was too small. The Feds upgraded the murder model to a cruise ship that caught eyeballs of the world. 



> Captain Held After Cruise Ship Capsizes
> 15 January 2012
> 
> A major rescue operation was launched after the liner, which was carrying 4,234 people, began sinking near the island of Giglio,
> ...



4.	&#8220;My wife and my relatives are having a Mexico cruise trip from 1/5 to 1/9, 2014.&#8221; See # 809. 

Big case impressed people longer. Two months before another plot, the Feds talked about that capsized ship to remind people sunken cruise ship was not a rare event. 



> Costa Concordia Captain Allegedly 'Jumped Off' Sinking Ship, On Trial For Manslaughter
> Agence France Presse |  Posted: 11/11/2013
> 
> Costa Concordia Captain Allegedly 'Jumped Off' Sinking Ship, On Trial For Manslaughter


----------



## katsung47 (Feb 2, 2014)

812. From planting fake money to hacking data (1/25/2014)


In later 2011, to avoid being framed in fake money case, I applied a debit card and abandoned cash in purchasing since. 

The Feds had a swift response. In November that year, at first they let Bank of America to charge fees on Debit card account. It failed under massive protest from customer. Several days later, they created a case of credit card identity theft warning. The Identity theft case happened in local super markets &#8211;Lucky and Save Mart where I used to go shopping. Obviously at the purpose to intimidate me from using debit card.  See &#8220;721. Debit card case (5/26/2012)&#8221; The thief has never been arrested.  

Since the only connection between me and society is to shopping food. To frame me with fake money is the only method the Feds can use. They repeated the old tactic. Last month &#8211; December 2013, the Feds activated a large operation &#8211; Target credit card information hack. (see &#8220;807. Credit Cards&#8217; information hacked (12/28/2013)&#8221

To justify a trip accident, the Feds has sunken a big cruise ship in 2012. To cover up an individual frame case, they made it a large data breach case. The Feds made it a large scale media propaganda that lasted a month long. 



> Target says data breach up to 110 mn customers
> January 10, 2014





> Target data hack only the beginning of massive, sophisticated attack
> By Chris Smith January 17, 2014



It hints even if you changed debit card, they still will hack you. Better to quit using debit card. 

US intelligence spy on most countries in the world. They collected massive data access to the servers of America&#8217;s largest Internet companies. They have the technique to know your key stroke even your computer is not linked to the net. Yet, they couldn&#8217;t find who attacked information center of Target. Because the Feds is the hacker in this case. They need this hacking to frame a case, just like when they need war in Mid-east they would play the role of terrorist in 911 attack. 


813. To frame a case and the coming plot (1/28/2014)

On 12/27, I went to Wells Fargo Bank to cancel my debit card that had been used in Target Store. The banker asked me to show I.D. Since my drive license was expired, I had to use my passport. I now realized the banker was a snitch arranged there. She must have played a role to report that the photo on my passport look like a &#8220;suspect&#8221; the authority showed to her in advance. 

On 12/31 and 1/2, a lady and a man came to knock at the door. As usual, I didn&#8217;t answer the door in case they had evil purpose. I now think they were from the Feds after the banker reported the I.D. case. 

On 1/3, I went to Chase Bank to deposit a check written by my wife. That account is used for electronically auto-payment for monthly utility bill. I went inside the bank, saw there were three customers at the counter, leaving the corner one for me. I went to that window and found I should fill a deposit slip. I went around to a desk to fill a deposit slip. It took a minute. When I turned back to counter, I surprised to find I was facing an empty room - all three customers and four or five bankers disappeared. Then a banker went out from a back room, when he picked up the slips and found it was a deposit one, he asked &#8220;deposit only?&#8221; I said, &#8220;Yes&#8221;. When I left the bank, everything seemed to be normal. There even was a staff standing at the door to say &#8220;good-bye&#8221; to me.  

I think the Feds knew I was to deposit a check. When I turned around to fill a deposit slip, they thought I would withdraw some money so they could request I.D., they emptied the room for an arrest. I had said the Feds emptied the whole area to move in their agents and informants. (see #733 to #740) It doesn&#8217;t cost them much. All the people they moved in filled the jobs of local enterprises and business. The drama in Chase Bank on 1/3 showed that they had actors of customers and bankers all trained well, they could evaporate in just seconds. 

My above allegation is proved yesterday (1/27/2014) when I received monthly statement from Chase Bank. Inside letter there was a notice: 


> &#8220;Important news about cash deposits
> 
> &#8230;.. Be ready to show a valid ID for deposits to personal and business accounts &#8220;



To frame a case, the Feds even forced the big bank to change rules. 

Last Friday, a camper has been parked at street opposites to my house. It is used for monitor. It means they have a plot in recent days. The possible action date would be 1/31. It&#8217;s Chinese Lunar New Year&#8217;s Day. My family members used to re-union on that day. They, as important witnesses, used to be arranged by accidental death or being arrested in framed case. 






camper in street






new cash deposit rule


----------



## katsung47 (Feb 14, 2014)

814. The Feds create an unprecedented draught (2/4/2014) 

California suffers an unprecedented draught. 



> US West Faces 'Worst Drought in 500 Years'
> Sunday, 02 Feb 2014
> 
> California's three-year drought could end up being the area's worst in 500 years, forcing even tougher restrictions on residents who have been cutting back on showers and farming already.
> ...



It could be more than 500 years. Five hundred years ago there was no US so there was no record of weather. I think this draught is created by the Feds. Last year, I noticed this &#8220;no water&#8221; tactic and wrote, &#8220;712. Water poison and dry rain season (3/26/2012)&#8221;. 

It&#8217;s easy to poison the water of a target house. Just in a neighboring house, inserts a poison pipe into the water pipe, stretch it into the target&#8217;s house. The Feds used to pollute the water with radiation material that would cause skin cancer. 

I have to save rainwater to avoid that evil purpose. That&#8217;s why the Feds developed a &#8220;no rain&#8221; condition. They have the technique. 



> The Ultimate Weapon of Mass Destruction: &#8220;Owning the Weather&#8221; for Military Use
> By Prof Michel Chossudovsky
> Global Research, January 12, 2014   Global Research 27 September 2004
> 
> ...




815. TV commercial intimidation (2/8/2014)

ICN is a TV channel that broadcast Chinese news and movies. I think it is run by Chinese capital. My wife used to tune on that channel to watch its TV series. When the series is interesting, I join in. 

I noticed there is a strange commercial in recent broadcast. I think it is an intimidation from the Feds. 

The first one: A lady sits in a sauna room. A pig is approaching her, sniffing. The lady drops some water on heater and create a steam. A thermo-charter shows the temperature goes up followed with a word &#8220;COOK&#8221;. Then lady disappeared and the pig leaves. 
Followed by second one: Most of commercial shows how a fish without water is struggling for air. At last a word appears: NO ATTACK. 

If the motive of the commercial is &#8220;cook&#8221;right and &#8220;no attack&#8221;, then they were very bad products. People can hardly link sauna room and fish out of water to it. It is good death  intimidation if you know the killing method of the Feds. They used to kill people with microwave radiation. They also kill victims in prison by suffocation with plastic bag on head, then claim it was a suicide. 

I think this is particularly on me. Chinese traditionally symbolize year with twelve animals. I was born in the year of pig. That&#8217;s why they put a pig in that commercial. 

That unusual advertisement was broadcast at 11pm (Monday to Friday) at Channel 26.4 ICN(San Francisco Bay Area) in a two hours long (each week day)Chinese series. See how cruel they treat that fish in that commercial. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyF794NgimI&feature=youtu.be]002 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/oyF794NgimI]002 - YouTube[/ame]

Watch how did they torture that fish to produce this commercial.


----------



## katsung47 (Feb 25, 2014)

816. The news censored for ten months (2/15/2014)

Two days ago, I have read the following news. 



> Sophisticated but low-tech power grid attack baffles authorities
> 
> By Richard A. Serrano and Evan Halper    February 11, 2014
> 
> ...






> Second Possible Terror Attack on U.S. Power Plant Uncovered
> Paul Joseph Watson            Infowars.com  February 12, 2014
> 
> After fresh attention was brought to an April 2013 sniper attack on a power plant in central California, bloggers are highlighting a second possible attack that occurred less than a week later at a nuclear facility in Tennessee.
> ...



Watch the issuing date of the news. They were on 2/11/2014 and 2/12. I was almost confused by the stories. At last I found it was about two cases took place ten months ago. 

The attack in California of 4/16/2013 knocked out 17 giant transformers that funnel power to Silicon Valley. It took 27 days to make repairs and bring the substation back to life. The target of second attack on 4/21/2013 was a nuclear power station. These were big cases but received little news coverage at the time. Have you ever heard of it in last April? The question are: 1. Why did they censor these important news? 2. Why do they release it now, ten months later? 


817. Supplementary chart of Boston bombing (2/19/2014)

Last year(2013) on 4/20 and 4/30, I wrote #768 and #769, alleged the Boston bombing was created by the Feds. I thought they planned a serious of bombings to cover up a framed case - to eliminate Kat Sung. These censored news of attacking P.G.& E., were parts of that plot. 



> Then there came the Boston Marathon bombing. I think it was created to justify multi bombings all over the country. One of which was in public place where I go.
> 
> I used to go to Milpitas Library on Tuesday. They have a &#8220;Computer skill lecture&#8221; every Tuesday afternoon. Boston bombing took place on Monday (4/15). I was rattled by it so I didn&#8217;t go. Then a fertilizer factory in Texas had a big explosion. I think it was part of the plan.



1. 4/12/2013 to 4/15: Gold plunges to two year low. 






That created a chance for the Feds to buy in gold in low price. Because to their plan, After 4/16, gold will go sky high because there would be a series bombings and other big disasters. 

2. 4/15/2013: Boston bombing. 

3.	 4/16/2013 2.a.m. 





> Snipers attacked a US Electrical Grid In central California in a 52-minute sniper attack on April 16, 2013.
> SHOTS FIRED At Second Power Plant in April, 2013 | The Gateway Pundit!



(this news was censored at the time)

4. 4/16/2013, Tuesday, I used to go to Milpitas Library to attend a computer tuition class. It held every Tuesday afternoon. However, I stopped at a midway store. Boston bombing gave me a crisis feeling. 

5. 4/17/2013, unusual bombing in Waco, 


> Coming to light Thursday, only hours after a huge industrial explosion took out a Texas fertilizer plant, also taking out a portion of the small town of West,



This news was also lack of detail report. 

6. 4/21/20134, 





> A TVA spokesperson confirmed that a security officer patrolling TVA Watts Bar Nuclear Plant in Spring City was involved in a shootout with a suspect Sunday at about 2:00 a.m.
> 
> 2nd US Power Plant was Attacked by Armed Gunman | FrontPage Magazine



(This news also was censored at the time)

7. 4/23/2013, 





> 'Syrian hackers' break into Associated Press' Twitter account and 'break news' that explosions at White House have injured Obama - sending DOW Jones plunging 100 points



4/23 was next Tuesday to "Boston bombing plot'. If I went to the Milpitas Library for the computer tuition, a series bombing and terror attack would take place and stock market would have a big crash. Anyhow, I didn't go. So the planned stock market crash became a small negative flash and they blame it to "Syrian hackers".


----------



## whitehall (Feb 26, 2014)

Holder's FBI makes  the J.Edgar Hoover era of illegal surveillance and extortion look like a day in the park. Holder's gestapo tactics are an example of what happens when an administration is out of control and the mainstream media becomes a propaganda arm of the government .


----------



## katsung47 (Mar 7, 2014)

818. The Feds stole money from my gift card (2/26/2014)

Two months ago, there was a credit card data hacking in Target Store. I alleged it was done by the Feds. (FBI and DEA) The purpose was to continue with their plot of framing me in fake money case. To cover up it was not targeting at an individual case, they made it a big one. 

I had to cancel my debit card to avoid the account money loss. Before the cancellation, I bought variety of cash gift card from Target, Safeway&#8230;. I still have to shopping food by not using paper money. 

On 2/19, I went to Save-mart Supermarket and found there were some vegetable on bargain price. I bought some. When I paid with Save-mart gift card, the cashier said there was not enough money for it. There was only 0.90 left on that card. I argued that it was a new one worth $25. She insisted someone had used that card. I had to pay it with another gift credit card. 

I bought that Save-mart card on 12/29/2013 and that was the first time I using it. Someone stole 24.10 from it. Since it was never used, it must be someone who could access to original selling data did it. That was the development of the Target data hacking. Now it is obviously targeting at me. I think the other gift cards I bought may face the same fate. Eager to finish the case, the Feds go rogue. 


819. Death intimidation (3/2/2014)

Last week, I received a letter from a law office which named &#8220;Walters & Ward&#8221;. It asks some questions such like:



> *&#8220;Do you have a will?
> *If the gross value of your estate (including your house) is over $150,000, do you have a Trust?
> *Have you legally designated who would care for your children if you were to die?
> &#8230;&#8230;
> ...



It advises:



> *When you die without a properly executed trust, the costs of transferring everything you have worked for to your heirs can cost thousands of dollars and take years as it goes through a process called probate?
> *If you do not properly designate who will inherit everything after your death, the State of California will make that decision for you?
> &#8230;&#8230;.&#8221;



I view it as part of the intimidation operation. The Feds acted like Mafia. They threaten people with death. I talked about it in &#8220;815. TV commercial intimidation (2/8/2014)&#8221;. This is a continuation of that intimidation.


----------



## katsung47 (Mar 18, 2014)

820. Continuation to #816, #817 (3/9/2014)

Three weeks after Boston Marathon bombing, in "770. Drill in &#8220;Boston bombing&#8221; and &#8220;Texas explosion&#8221; (5/7/2013)", I wrote,



> There is a Pacific Gas and electricity terminal near Milpitas Library. I am impressed by the huge pipes on the ground which is several blocks away from the library. I passed by that site sometimes when I go to Wal-Mart after leaving the library. It reminds me of the massive natural gas explosion that killed eight people and destroyed an entire neighborhood in San Bruno, CA, on Sept. 9, 2010. I think The Texas fertilizer plant explosion was created to justify an Utility gas explosion in Bay Area for a murder purpose.



That comment clearly described my suspicion: the Feds planned a bombing on a P.G.E. terminal near the Milpitas Library where I usually going to attend a Computer tuition class every Tuesday - 4/16/2013 was Tuesday. The news of the attack on P.G.& E. which was censored for ten months now proves my thought. (see #816 and #817)



> Sophisticated but low-tech power grid attack baffles authorities
> By Richard A. Serrano and Evan Halper    February 11, 2014
> 
> Authorities don't have a motive or suspects in the attack on a PG&E power substation in Silicon Valley last year, but ominous theories abound.
> ...



If I went to Milpitas Library on 4/16/2013, a bombing at P.G.&.E. terminal in Milpitas would have happened. Combine with the attack on a PG&E substation early that morning, an individual murder would have been covered up in big "organized terror attacks". Anyhow, I didn't go. So the plan hadn't been carried through. That news of "power station attack" was censored too. Otherwise, it could be too big a case - Boston Marathon bombing in East, Waco fertilizer factory explosion in South, PG&E power station attack in West, (part of it was censored from public, part of it failed to be carried out) and there might be some more cases we don&#8217;t know yet. That was their original purpose, to organize big events to distract a single murder case - elimination of Kat Sung.

821. Why do they release the censored news (3/13/2014)

Here is the map picture why I alleged the Feds planned a PG&E bombing case in Boston Marathon bombing event. (see #770) After Boston bombing, I stopped to go to shopping in the Walmart Store in Milpitas, fearing of a bombing. 

In December, 2013, the Feds activated a new plot &#8211; to hack the target credit card information, I allege the purpose was to force me going back to use cash, so they could arrest in the name of using illegal money. 

I tried to go back to Walmart. February 3 was the first time I went to Milpitas Walmart Store after Boston Bombing. Several days later, I saw the censored &#8220;power station attack&#8221; news. (see #816, 817) It proved my previous allegation was correct &#8211; that the Feds had planned a PG&E bombing in Milpitas. It also indicates the Feds revived the old plan when they saw I going back to Walmart.  






1.	On top right: Milpitas Library. 2. On bottom left: PG&E gas terminal. 3. On top left: Walmart. To Walmart Store, I have to pass by that PG&E station. 






PG&E gas terminal view


----------



## katsung47 (Mar 29, 2014)

822. Malaysia airliner missing was created by the Feds (3/20/2014)

It was done to justify the coming airplane&#8217;s incident. 

In my story, to frame me in fake money case, the Feds have to eliminate my relatives &#8211; they are all witnesses. In recent three years, each time the Feds planned a case, they arranged a cruise tour trip for my relatives. See &#8220;811. Cruise &#8211; a murder trap (1/18/2014)&#8221;. In that article, I revealed that each time for a trip, the Feds used to create an incident in advance &#8211; either an &#8220;engine room fire&#8221; in a cruise or a &#8220;boat sinking&#8221; or &#8220;food poisoning&#8221; to cover up the coming case as a common one &#8211; not particularly ralated to any individual person. So was this Malaysia Airliner&#8217;s accident. 

Malaysia Airline MH370 disappeared on March 8. I think it was used to justify the coming airplane accident in later March. My wife said she was going to Philippine via Shanghai at the end of this month. This means the Feds has plotted a case in late March and arrange her a South East Asia air trip. My other relatives could be arranged in trip too at that time. Since they are all recruited by the Feds, they&#8217;ll have to follow the order of the Feds when it suddenly gives one.  

That was why Malaysia airline was chosen. 1. Most victims are Chinese ethnic like my wife&#8217;s (or my rlatives&#8217 2. It was South East airline where my wife will fly. 

I predict the missing plane crashed somewhere far away in deep south India ocean. The purpose is to eliminate any possible trace of a plot. That&#8217;s why MH370 changed its way dramatically to the west and tried to avoid any detection from the ground. Watch the map. 
In turning point, north is Vietnam; east is Philippine; South is Malaysia and Indonesia. To west is the shortest way to Indian Ocean. 

Forget those hijacker or suicide news. They are used to distract your views and to delay the searches. No hijackers or suicides have such intention to play hide and seek game at this time. 

How could they do this? I allege it was the same way they did in 911 attack. Everyone knows the drone is very popular today. It&#8217;s a skilled technique to pilot a plane with set up computer data. (or even by remote control) With pre-set computer data, at the turning point, the auto pilot system took over the control of the plane. The pilot can do nothing with it even if they were alive at the time. 

To drop an airplane is a rare event. This may indict the Feds has made a big plot in late March. Watch with your eyes with my story in your mind. Tomorrow is Friday, the day the Feds like to act. Because there are two extra days (week ends) for them to carry murder in jail.


823. Prepare for a nuke attack on New York (3/24/2014)

Other symptoms indicate the Feds have a big plot in this March. 

As I always said, they will activate big terror attack to distract my case. One is a &#8220;terrorist nuke attack in New York&#8221;. (see #762 and #763) To justify it as a revenge of Al Qaida for the trial on their leader, there is: 



> Bin Laden son-in-law guilty, US tells New York jury
> 
> By Jennie MATTHEW  3/24/2014
> His is the most high-profile Al-Qaeda trial to be heard in a US federal court rather than at Guantanamo Bay, which the White House has promised to close.
> ...



To prepare a trial, it used to be a long time. Those who are in Quantanamo &#8211; how long have they been detained? More than a decade. This man, arrested in Turkey in 2013, from extradition to be in New York court room in March, 2014, you can see how efficient it is. Because the Feds need a justification for a nuke terror attack in New York to cover up their plot. This is the same tactic that they created the mysterious Malaysia airline plane missing &#8211; to justify the coming air accident in South East Asia air route. (see last message #822)

The Feds plans to nuke New York to justify why so many people are sick and died with radiation related cancer. That they could blame the death on coming &#8220;Al Qaida nuke attack&#8221;. 



> use of micro-nukes to takedown the WTC complex &#8212; 9/11 through different eyes
> NEW YORK CITY (INTELLIHUB)
> 
> The use of micro-nukes in the WTC complex on 9/11&#8211;the smoking gun
> ...


----------



## katsung47 (Apr 8, 2014)

824. Unusual snowstorm attack New York (3/30/2014)

It is late March now. East coast and New York is still attacked by snow storm. As a matter of fact, for more than three months, New York has been besieged by extra cold weather. 

Springtime Snow 'Bomb' Takes Aim at Northeast
Saturday, 22 Mar 2014

According to AccuWeather, the storm could spread all the way from the Carolinas up the East Coast into Maine, and has the potential of dumping heavy snows along its path.
As a result, the Canadian Meteorologist Centre's GGEM says the snow could rank as one of New York City's deepest, dumping two feet of the white stuff by Wednesday.

Springtime Snow 'Bomb' Takes Aim at Northeast

This is planned to prevent people from going to New York. As I have alleged that the Feds is to activate a nuke bombing (or dirty bomb attack) in New York, partly to justify the unusual high rate of radiation related cancer caused by 911 attack, the main purpose is to distract Kat Sung&#8217;s case. Extra weather condition would keep people staying at home. That would reduce the casualty of a nuke attack and possible lawsuits thereafter. 

That&#8217;s why we saw in recent years, New York has been suffered of extraordinary weather: over heat in summer; extra long cold weather; and rare hurricane (remember Hurricane Sandy?). 

This March marked with some unusual events: 1. Convict of Bin Laden&#8217;s son in law in New York &#8211; to justify a revenge terrorist attack from Al Qaida. 2. Unusual snow storm &#8211; a method to reduce the casualty of that attack because it will be nuclear one. 3. Mysterious missing of Malaysia airline that is used to justify planned air accidents if the main plot going through. 


825. How did they kill the crew and passengers (4/3/2014)

The media is busy to spread disinformation from the &#8220;strategy office&#8221; to confuse people that public neglected one key information from original news. MH 370 was climbing to 45,000 feet when it turned sharply to the west. The auto pilot system took over the control of the plane and open the passage of internal cabin to the outside air space. The low temperature and low air pressure as well as low oxygen at that altitude disabled all people(include pilots) inside the plane in seconds, then killed them all. 




> Radar Suggests Jet Shifted Path More Than Once
> By MICHAEL FORSYTHE and MICHAEL S. SCHMIDTMARCH 14, 2014
> 
> Radar signals recorded by the Malaysian military appeared to show that the missing airliner climbed to 45,000 feet, above the approved altitude limit for a Boeing 777-200, soon after it disappeared from civilian radar and turned sharply to the west, according to a preliminary assessment by a person familiar with the data.
> ...



This information revealed the killing of the crew and passengers started as soon as the plane was hijacked to a new track. The hijacker was the pre-set auto pilot system. Then it descended to below normal cruising level. At that time nobody was alive inside the plane and the only mission for the ghost plane was to elude the detection of ground radar as possible as it could and flied as far away as it could to make the search a difficult one. The following chart explained the odd track of MH 370. 






decompression

Altitude - Moderate Activity - Sitting Quietly 

25 000 feet - 2 minutes - 3 minutes

28 000 feet - 1 minute - 1.5 minutes

30 000 feet - 45 seconds - 1.25 minutes

35 000 feet - 30 seconds - 45 seconds

40 000 feet - 18 seconds - 30 seconds

45,000 feet - ?? seconds - ?? seconds

Time of useful consciousness at 40,000 feet in a depressurized airplane. : MH370


----------



## katsung47 (Apr 19, 2014)

826. Decompression &#8211; a method to kill (4/9/2014)

This is not the first time they used this method to create an air accident. The similar action they have done in 2005. Here I quote my article #352 wrote eight years ago:



> 352. Pre-psychological propaganda (10/22/05)
> 
> &#8230;&#8230;.
> Then Feds planned a big action day in September.(9/24) They also planned an elimination of my family members and arranged a trip accident for them. To make the accident not so unusual, Feds, too, prepared a series of airplane accidents to cover up it. In three weeks from 8/14 to 9/5, there were four big air accidents.
> ...



Among these air accidents, the Greek one was exactly the same method &#8211; with decompression to kill everyone on board the plane. 



> YAHOO NEWS:
> Cypriot plane crashes near Athens, 121 killed
> By Yannis Behrakis
> 
> ...



In each plot to eliminate me, the Feds used to have planned accidental death for my relatives, either in trip by cruise or by air. I tried my best to record each plot. When the Malaysia airliner incident happened, I immediately recalled the 2005 case. In 2005, they created four air crashes in one month to impress public that air incident was not that unusual. This time they made it a mysterious missing so the topic could occupy a period of time in media to impress public. The purpose is to replace multiple crashes. 

Supplementary to 826.  

352. Pre-psychological propaganda (10/22/05)

On 7/7 and 7/21, there were bombings took place in London. It was a cover up operation to justify the plotted master bombing in US. To deceive the public that these were the work of Al Qaida. The unusual events happened in same day (July 21)  may prove my allegation.(see #330) 

Then Feds planned a big action day in September.(9/24) They also planned an elimination of my family members and arranged a trip accident for them. To make the accident not so unusual, Feds, too, prepared a series of airplane accidents to cover up it. In three weeks from 8/14 to 9/5, there were four big air accidents. 

1. On 8/14, a Greece plane crashed near Athens, 121 killed.
2. On 8/16, a West Caribbean Airways plane crashed in Venezuela; 152 killed. 
3. On 8/24, a TANS Peru plane crashed in the Amazon jungle, killing 37. 
4. On 9/5, an Indonesian jetliner crashed in North Sumatra, killing at least 60 of passengers. (The above information were from news of the day.)

When I first heard of Greece accident, I only impressed by the mysterious situation (lack of oxygen, frozen) before its crash. But when the Peru air crash took place, I realize it might be an operation to cover up a coming air accident. My relatives were arranged in a trip between 9/10 and 9/17. If an accident happened, it would be easily added one more to the above list and wouldn't cause any notice. That's why I talked about this twice in 9/2 and 9/7. (see #339, 340)

Pre-psychological influence is a very important tactic Feds uses. We have seen scenes such like Lewinsky scandal, Wen Ho Lee's case, WMD in Iraq..... The recent one is the hurricane Katrina and Rita. Which mainly planned to justify for a high rising  inflation. So media want us expecting a gas of 5.00/gallon because most of the oil platforms in the Gulf of Mexico were damaged by hurricane and so was for many oil refineries. That how much money would spend for the refugee and re-build.(e.g. 400,000 people live in the hotels and how much that costs for one day's rent) Now these kind of information are disappeared from media. Or proved to be exaggerated. What I see is the oil dropped below $60.00 a barrel.(10/26) Why, because the framed case went sour and Feds still must keep the interest rate as low as they can to maintain a high housing market. 

If the framed case have went successfully, I believe you would meet another face of media. Then you would have believed that all that sudden jumping high inflation was caused by oil and the natural disaster. 

The latest movement of propaganda activated by Feds is the Bird Flu. That's another psychological war to justify a new slaughter in the name of natural disaster. Watch how the media propaganda it under the command of Feds. 

353. Hurricane (3) Chemical and Greece air accident (10/27/05)

When I said Hurricane Katrina and Rita were created by Feds for a framed case, there were sarcasms such like "You mean government has a weather machine?", or "to create a hurricane with a fan?". Those people, either are very ignorant, or most likely, to smear a truth on purpose. Government doesn't use an oven to produce a warm weather or use a fan to blow wind, just like they don't sprinkle the water to make an artificial rain. They use chemical. (see #218. Chemtrail and climate war)

Control climate generally means control the movement of air stream. By controlling area air pressure or temperature, people can build artificial air passage or air wall, (of course, invisible, but sometimes people saw the chemtrail in the sky) guide the air mass move to area they want. Either it is cold air mass, or warm air mass, or humid or dry air mass. 
Now let's turn on to the crash of Greece air plane which I alleged one of four accidents done by intelligence. It caused my attention for its mysterious situation. Here are news about it. 

Quote, "YAHOO NEWS: 
Cypriot plane crashes near Athens, 121 killed 
By Yannis Behrakis 

A Cypriot airliner crashed into a mountainous area north of Athens on Sunday killing all 121 people on board after apparently suffering a loss of cabin pressure or oxygen. 

"The pilot has turned blue," a passenger said in a mobile text message to his cousin, according to Greek television. "Cousin farewell, we're freezing." "

http://groups-beta.google.com/groups?q=ALT.TV.LOST+FAQ+EDITION 

Quote, "Greece Plane Crash Kills All Aboard

"Shortly before the crash, the jet pilots saw one of the airline pilots slumped unconscious over the controls, ...... Some Greek media reports said fighter pilots also could see oxygen masks dangling inside the cabin."

http://aolsvc.news.aol.com/news/article.adp?id=20050814052709990004&ncid=NWS00010000000001

What took place in the Greece plane seemed as follows: the cabin lost pressure, oxygen and temperature. 

But it's a Boeing 737. One of the most advanced air craft. And the plane has a well designed oxygen supply and pressurization system. So far we have never heard any problem of the insulation broken which caused low pressure that killed the people on board. This was the only one. 

A spokesman for the European Aviation Safety Agency, Daniel Holtgen, based in Cologne, Germany, said: "It is highly unlikely that the loss of cabin pressure alone would cause such an incident. There would have to be other contributing factors." (source, the above Yahoo News)

What were the other factors? It's a puzzle. Then it came the Katrina and Rita. In a TV news report about a research plane which flew over the hurricane, I caught what the researcher said. He said he couldn't believe it that the air pressure was incredible low outside the plane. It suddenly touched off my mind. I thought Feds spreading chemical to control the pressure of air to alter the weather. If the air pressure could be created so low to astonish the researcher, (it was in open air, air would flow from other area to refill) then what would have happened if it was in a closed cabin? I thought of the Greece plane.

I think it is a chemical which is easy to gasify and easy to react with the element part of air (either oxygen, nitrogen or carbon dioxide) and developed to another substance.(either liquid such like water, or solid) Air, after losing part of its element, has lost pressure. The chemical reaction also sucks heat. 

A hurricane needs a warm air mass with rich water vapor. Ocean supplies it. A hurricane also needs big air pressure difference and temperature difference above it. This chemical supplies it. That's how an artificial hurricane developed. 

When that chemical is used in a closed cabin. The low pressure and temperature it created will kill the people inside it. Oxygen may be exhausted as a component in the reaction. That's what happened in the Greece air plane. 

I allege Feds used the same chemical in Greece air accident as they used in hurricane creation. It's not a coincidence when I said the four air accidents was a cover up operation of Feds and Katrina and Rita were created for the same framed case. (to be continued)


827. To frame a case by FISA? (4/13/2014)

Mr. Ge is my cousin. I talked about him in &#8220;805. Payment to informants (12/17/2013)&#8221;. I haven&#8217;t seen him for nearly twenty years. He and the family of his son will visit US for a week on 4/17. The destination of the trip is San Francisco and Yosemite National Park. I view it as another trap  set up by the Feds after March plot &#8211; which was marked with mysterious missing of Malaysia airliner MH370. Cousin Ge has never been to the US. Normally, he should choose a trip to East Coast line of New York or West Coast line of Los Angles. People rarely choose Yosemite only in a trip from China. 

My sisters and my brother knew Ge&#8217;s coming in advance. They will separately leave for a Europe trip or a Shanghai visit just before Ge&#8217;s arriving. It is very impolite in Chinese tradition. Obviously it was all arranged by the Feds &#8211; either Ge&#8217;s short visit of Yosemite or the trips of my siblings. The purpose is very clear &#8211; to push me to meet cousin Ge, I&#8217;m the only cousin of him in Bay Area when he comes. 

Though I don&#8217;t know what kind of trick will they play this time, the FISA (Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act) rule is for sure applies. In my case, Chinese secret police used to be an accomplice of the Feds. You can see how easy to put a person under surveillance &#8211; by arranging a foreigner informant to meet the victim, they could legally get a warrant from FISA Court. Then to set up him in with a trap. 

The Feds used to have informants to set up a case. I&#8217;m afraid they attempt to frame a case this time through a relative of mine. 



> Only 1% of So Called Terrorists Nabbed by the FBI Were Real
> A larger number of arrestees, poor and powerless, were caught in FBI "Threat Factory" stings.
> July 8, 2013
> 
> Shocker: Only 1% of So Called Terrorists Nabbed by the FBI Were Real | Alternet


----------



## katsung47 (Apr 30, 2014)

828. The tactic of the Feds &#8211; sub actions to cover up (4/20/2014)

There are two tactics the Feds used to use when they carry out a plot. 
1.	To create similar case to cover up the main one &#8211; make the core case a common one. It used to take place before the main action.  
2.	To create bigger case to distract public attention from the main case. It always happens at the same time with the main plot. 

There was a typical sample in 2005 which was marked with 7/7 London bombing and Hurricane Katrina

1.	7/7/2005. Cover up case London bombing was used to justify the main bombing case in Washington of 9/24. 

9/24/2005. A bombing plot in Washington when a big anti-war protest was held there. (The bombing hadn&#8217;t taken place because my constant revelation on their plot) 
See &#8220;330. London bombing is a justification for coming US attack (7/27/05)&#8221;

2.	From 8/14 to 9/5, Four airplanes crashed to justify the coming planned air accident. 

In mid-September my parents and my siblings were arranged an East Coast trip. In later September my wife was arranged a South East trip. They were the targets.  
      I talked about my worry in &#8220;339. The September plot (9/2/05)&#8221;. 

3.	8/28. Hurricane Katrina landed to justify the coming Hurricane Rita.  Media blew the trumpet to propaganda that Hurricane Rita was shaping up to be one of the strongest Storms ever to hit the USA, exceeding even Katrina.

9/24. Hurricane Rita landed but not so strong as media predicted. Because my allegation in advance. The operation went soured. There was no necessity to create it the strongest Hurricane ever.  


829. A disinformation to mislead public (4/24/2014)

Three days ago, there was such a news:



> How jet stowaways can survive cold, lack of oxygen
> 
> By JUSTIN PRITCHARD 4/21/2014
> 
> ...



Did you notice something unusual of the topic of this news? It emphasizes that it&#8217;s not that cold and lack of oxygen in high altitude . Do you know why they had this news? I think it was a misinformation created by the mastermind of the missing Malaysia airliner MH370 at the purpose to discount my allegation that the people in MH370 were killed by decompression when it was hijacked by auto pilot system. 

It was a swift response to my article &#8220;825. How did they kill the crew and passengers (4/3/2014)&#8221; and &#8220;826. Decompression &#8211; a method to kill (4/9/2014)&#8221;. 

Even if they indeed carried out such a &#8220;stowaway&#8221; operation, it still won&#8217;t prove anything for them. Here I quote a comment:



> JIm En espanol- Jaime2 hours ago
> 
> I am not familiar with this model of Boeing A/C, but on other models the air in the cabin is changed completely every two minutes, with the old heated air being discharged throught high volume outflow valves, in this case into the wheel wells. Since there was no evidence of frostbite it must be assumed that the temperature remained above a certain level, and also that there was enough oxygen to prevent death. The key here is the large volume of air being discharged.
> 
> How jet stowaways can survive cold, lack of oxygen


----------



## katsung47 (May 10, 2014)

830. Uninterruptible autopilot system (5/1/2014)

Someone argued that how a computerized auto pilot system could drive the plane to avoid the ground radar. That opinion based on that auto pilot system was a pre-set up program. The reality is that Boeing have installed &#8220;uninterruptible autopilot system&#8221; in its plane. Once triggered, no one on board will be able to deactivate the system. The aircraft was taken over by the ground controller. The system was originally developed to prevent air hijacking. But when the ground controller becomes criminal, the airliner can be hijacked for evil purpose. That&#8217;s what happened in 911. That&#8217;s what happened in MH370. 



> New autopilot will make another 9/11 impossible
> 03 March 2007
> 
> 
> ...



831. S. Korea ferry tragedy was created by US intelligence too (5/5/2014)

It was done under similar tactic like the missing Malaysia airliner. The purpose was to justify another planned ship accident - My sisters were arranged a cruise trip in Europe (Italy) from 4/15 to 4/30 while the Korean ferry accident kills hundreds of people.  




> 'Deeply Ashamed' Ferry Captain Among First to Abandon Ship
> Good Morning America   By JOOHEE CHO and DAN GOOD  4/17/2014
> 
> 'Deeply Ashamed' Ferry Captain Among First to Abandon Ship



The news about the Lee Jun-Seok (captain of Korean ferry) reminded me of another Italian one: 



> Captain 'Jumped Off Sinking Costa Concordia'
> 
> Francesco Schettino, who insists he fell into a lifeboat, is accused of abandoning the ship before all passengers were evacuated.
> Captain 'Jumped Off Sinking Costa Concordia'



Both men gave up their duty as captains to run for their own lives because they knew in advance it was a pre-planned accident and there would be a lot of deaths. None wanted to be a sacrifice of the plot.  

In Chinese media I learned that Lee Jun-Seok was a replacement of the original ferry captain. That was an important clue. I then had a google search for more detail. The words I entered were: &#8220;S. Korea ferry sink captain vacation&#8221;. There were so many news &#8211; all of them were from mainstream media &#8211; but none talked about Lee was a temporary replacement. I tried to change the words into &#8220;former captain vacation&#8221;, &#8220;captain on leave&#8221;, all the efforts failed. At last I enter the words this way: &#8220;captain vacation S. Korea ferry sink&#8221;. Then the news came &#8211; with none from mainstream media, some from foreign news such like Chinese of Korean. 



> The ferry's captain who had gone on vacation was replaced by a substitute surnamed Lee, who the ship's operator Chonghaejin Marine claimed is a veteran with eight years of experience on the Incheon-Jeju Island route.
> 
> Six dead, 290 missing after South Korean ship sinks | World News # 40335





> The Sewol Tragedy: 10 Things That Could Have Changed Everything
> 
> 1. The missing captain
> 
> ...



My google search experience shows a mind control. If I hadn&#8217;t read Chinese newspaper, I might have missed that important clue that Lee was a temporary replacement. The mastermind of the created accident also control mainstream media (or google search) to block some information from the public and lead people to the way they want you to follow. 


Supplementary to 831. 

811. Cruise &#8211; a murder trap (1/18/2014)

Since the Feds (FBI and DEA) planted the isotope money (radioactive twenty dollars notes) on me through B (my brother in law), they planned murder plot on my relatives because they are witnesses. A major method is to create a cruise incident. The Feds arranged four cruises trip for them in recent three years. 


1.	&#8220;This time the Feds arranged a 7 night Western Caribe - holiday cruise for my family, dated from Dec. 19 to Dec. 26. 2010&#8221; See story at #656. 

One month before the plot, they created a fire case to justify the coming incident. 



> Carnival cruise ship ends nightmare trip with engine room fire, passengers reveal horror stories
> By Lukas I. Alpert AND Aliyah Shahid /  November 11, 2010,
> 
> Carnival cruise ship ends nightmare trip with engine room fire, passengers reveal horror stories - NY Daily News



2.	&#8220;July 2011. My brother and sisters have a boat trip this time in Europe.&#8221; See #675. 

Fire was not enough to kill. They sunken a tourist fishing boat at same month of the plot. 



> Some Bay Area Survivors Of Capsized Fishing Boat Return Home
> 
> July 8, 2011
> NOVATO (KCBS) &#8211; Some of the Bay Area survivors of the ill-fated tourist fishing boat that sunk in the Sea of Cortez Sunday have returned home.
> Some Bay Area Survivors Of Capsized Fishing Boat Return Home « CBS San Francisco




3.	&#8220;My mother, my sisters and brother and their families, are arranged for a trip to Hawaii in the end of October. 2012&#8221; See #740

A tourist fishing boat was too small. The Feds upgraded the murder model to a cruise ship that caught eyeballs of the world. 



> Captain Held After Cruise Ship Capsizes
> 15 January 2012
> 
> A major rescue operation was launched after the liner, which was carrying 4,234 people, began sinking near the island of Giglio,
> ...



4.	&#8220;My wife and my relatives are having a Mexico cruise trip from 1/5 to 1/9, 2014.&#8221; See # 809. 

Big case impressed people longer. Two months before another plot, the Feds talked about that capsized ship to remind people sunken cruise ship was not a rare event. 



> Costa Concordia Captain Allegedly 'Jumped Off' Sinking Ship, On Trial For Manslaughter
> Agence France Presse |  Posted: 11/11/2013
> 
> Costa Concordia Captain Allegedly 'Jumped Off' Sinking Ship, On Trial For Manslaughter


----------



## katsung47 (May 22, 2014)

832. The ability to black hole a Boeing craft (5/12/2014) 

As a matter of fact, it was impossible that a Boeing being hijacked by terrorists because it was equipped with uninterruptible auto pilot system. When such things happened, the pilot would covertly activate the system to alert the ground security service. The odd thing is not much people knew there was such a system existed. Most absurd was that when MH370&#8217;s missing became a hot topic, nobody talked about uninterruptible auto pilot system. It became a forbidden area for mainstream media.  



> Boeing Uninterruptible Autopilot - YouTube
> Boeing Uninterruptible Autopilot - YouTube
> 
> Boeing Uninterruptible Autopilot
> ...



If you doubt me why I concluded that MH 370 case was created by the US intelligence, my reason is pretty simple. Who control uninterruptible auto pilot system? Who have the information of ground radar so MH370 could skirt them? 



> #MH370 route seems carefully chosen to skirt edges of FIRs (Flight Information Regions).
> 
> Disparition du Vol MH370 : la zone de recherche étendue à l?Océan Indien | Air Info pic.twitter.com/vhhUy5dSU1




833. The South Korea airliner crash in 2013 (5/16/2014)

On July 6, 2013, an Asiana airliner crashed in San Francisco airport. 

The flight, which originated in Shanghai China before stopping in Seoul en route to San Francisco, carried 61 U.S. citizens, 77 South Koreans and 141 Chinese.

Similar to the missing Malaysia air craft MH370, most passengers on crafts were Chinese ethnic. Either the destination or the origin of the flights were China. The airliner&#8217;s company, however, were from small Asia countries. 

I notice this because the flight route of Asiana was the one my wife had taken when she went to Shanghai and San Francisco is the airport my relatives used to use when they have a trip. I allege the Feds continueously create new traffic accidents in their murder case on my family members. 




> Lee Kang Kuk, a 46-year-old pilot who was landing the big jet for his first time at San Francisco, "stated it was very difficult to perform a visual approach with a heavy airplane."
> 
> Though Lee was an experienced pilot with the Korea-based airline, he was a trainee captain in the 777, with less than 45 hours in the jet. He had not piloted an airliner into San Francisco since 2004, according to NTSB investigator Bill English.
> 
> ...



When a South Korea ferry sunk last month and news reported that the ferry captain was a substitution to the original one,(see #831), I recalled the air crash in San Francisco last year. Was that another coincidence that the craft captain was a new trainee?


----------



## katsung47 (Jun 2, 2014)

834. Small countries became sacrifice in US plots (5/23/2014)

In 1983, a South Korea passenger airplane KAL 007 was shot down in Russia. 

A few years ago, after former Soviet Union had collapsed, I came across with an analysis of that incident. The article said the Korean pilots couldn&#8217;t make such a big mistake to diverge the normal flight path. It alleged it was a plot that Pentagon used it to test air defense of Soviet Union. It was cold war time. I believe so. The original path was mostly over the ocean. The deviation track went over Kamchatka Peninsula. That is a big land. Pilots couldn&#8217;t miss it. 



> 1983: Korean Air Lines Flight 007 Shot Down By Soviet Fighter Plane
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9c/KAL007.svg
> 
> ...



People didn&#8217;t believe the Feds would sacrifice civilian lives for their strategic benefit at that time. The 911 attack later proved they would even sacrifice American&#8217;s lives if they thought it was necessary. I think the Asiana airliner crash in San Francisco of 2013, Malaysia&#8217;s missing MH370, and the ferry sinking in South Korea in April 2014 were all belong to this category. Most of these disasters related to South Korea. That indicates a small country has to pay a big price when it depends on US. I think US intelligence has infiltrated all levels of South Korea society. 


835. Uninterruptible Auto Pilot System (5/27/2014)



> Malaysia releases satellite data on missing jet
> By EILEEN NG and CHRIS BRUMMITT  5/27/2014
> 
> Malaysia releases satellite data on missing jet



None released data will be helpful for investigation as the criminal that caused the missing of MH370 also control the satellite information. Do you think they will expose themselves? Anyone with common sense which one has the ability to make a Boeing with 300 people in it disappear without trace. 

Former P.M. of Malaysia says:



> BOEING TECHNOLOGY &#8211; WHAT GOES UP MUST COME DOWN
> May18th 2014
> Written by chedet
> 
> ...


----------



## katsung47 (Jun 13, 2014)

836. Google censorship (6/3/2014)

In late April, there was a news:



> Google+ chief's resignation sparks questions about Google's social media efforts
> By Dan Nakaso
> Posted:   04/25/2014
> 
> ...



I post in a few forums of Google+. It&#8217;s somewhere I still got some responses from other members. Ten days later, on May 5th, I got a warning after I posting new article in Google+:

&#8220;This post violates our policies; it's visible only to you.&#8221; Though they didn&#8217;t specify the policy I offended, I know it&#8217;s for &#8220;spamming&#8217;. Because I post same article in many other web sites. Since my article tells truth and it used to be proved correct later, the Feds are afraid of it. They couldn&#8217;t find a reason to censor it, they create an absurd excuse &#8211; &#8220;spamming.&#8221; Anyone with common sense knows it is only an excuse as my article is not commercial for commodities but political opinion. 

I speculate that Mr. Vic Gundotra resigned to oppose the new censorship rules. It&#8217;s too coincident on timing of his resignation and the censorship warning on my post. The censorship is disgusting thing so the news &#8220;offered no explanation for his departure&#8221;. 

If my speculation is correct, then in US there are still people who have positive value of civil rights and moral sense. 


837. The Feds go rogue in censorship (6/7/2014)

The technique &#8220;the article is visible only to poster&#8221; is a malicious way of censorship. The poster thought his article were seen by other members because he could see it while others didn&#8217;t. Anyway, Google is a big firm. It gives a warning when it adopts such a malicious technique. Many other web sites may have carried out such policy without a notice. That&#8217;s worse. 

Some sites were straight. Here are cases took place early this year. 



> 11/18/2013
> 
> You have been banned for the following reason:
> No reason was specified.
> ...





> 1/13/2014
> 
> You have been banned for the following reason:
> No reason was specified.
> ...





> 1/13/2014
> 
> Sorry katsung47, you are banned from using this forum!
> 2 posts and you have already proved that nuts are more sane.
> ...



They even use same words in notice. It means the Feds have infiltrated all these internet sites and control the forums with their own puppets. They think they are above the law. They ban without a reason and &#8220;the ban is not set to expire&#8221;. What a rogue.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 13, 2014)

The FBI takes orders from the Attorney General. The current attorney general arranged for the release of FALN terrorists from NY prisons in exchange for support for Hillary's run for the senate when he was Clinton's ass't AG. Eric Holder also arranged for the release of one of the FBI's 10 most wanted in exchange for a donation by his wife to the Clinton library. Holder went on to bigger and better screw ups under Obama when he authorized the ATF's insane gun running experiment to Mexico. The debacle cost the lives of hundreds of Mexican civilians and a US Border Patrol Officer.


----------



## katsung47 (Jun 23, 2014)

838. Iraq crisis (6/14/2014)

All of a sudden, Iraq is in crisis. The second biggest city is fallen. Baghdad is threatened.  



> Iraqi soldiers, police drop weapons, flee posts in portions of Mosul
> 
> 
> CNN, Fri June 13, 2014
> ...




Iraqi security forces, trained by Pentagon for years and well equipped with helicopters, tanks and armoured cars, vastly outnumber the jihadists, suddenly melted down in the face of ISIL rebels. 

Consider Al Qaeda jihadists are created and supported by the US to deal with its dislikes (such like Libya&#8217;s Gaddafi and Syria&#8217;s Assad) and the current Iraq government is a puppet set up by US in Iraq war, both sides are US&#8217; assets. I think it&#8217;s a drama conducted by the US. You can see the leadership of Iraqi troops gave up the city without any fight. 



> ISIS butchers leave 'roads lined with decapitated police and soldiers'
> 
> BySam Greenhilland Jill Reillyand Kieran Corcoran     12 June 2014
> 
> ...



US inside group used to create a case, with which to ask for more power and money. E.g. the 911 attack has been created to get Patriot Act and two wars in Mid-East. What is it now for this Iraq crisis? 


839. Iraqi crisis created to save dollar (6/18/2014)
In early June, Russia switches the oil payment from dollars to Euros. 



> Gazprom Signs Agreements to Switch from Dollars to Euros
> 
> Global Research, June 07, 2014
> 
> ...



This is very important news. If people starting to abandon the dollar, US will be hurt seriously in economy. Yet the news was little reported by the mainstream media. Several days later, the ISIL rebel in Iraq activates an offensive. The puppet Iraqi government retreats without any resistance. As a result, the oil price goes up. 




> Oil prices spike as Iraq violence flares
> By Mark Thompson  @MarkThompsonCNN June 12, 2014
> 
> Oil prices spiked Thursday to levels not seen in nine months as escalating violence in Iraq sparked worries about crude exports.
> ...



Since the money used in most oil trading is dollar, the higher oil price will force the buyer to keep more dollar in bank as purchasing power. It&#8217;s a big amount if future option is included. Manipulating oil price becomes a strategy to save the dollar. Iraq is a big country of oil production and exportation. Its political stability has huge influence to oil price. US has turned it into a switch to adjust the oil price.


----------



## katsung47 (Jul 5, 2014)

840. US keeps Iraq a battle field to adjust oil price (6/25/2014)

Since the recent Iraq crisis created by the US is to save dollar, US will maintain the current situation unchanged. A US craft carrier has been deployed in Mid-East, no air attack has done so far. 




> Analysis: Obama plan leaves Iraq mostly on its own
> 
> By LARA JAKES 6/20/2014
> 
> Analysis: Obama plan leaves Iraq mostly on its own



Three hundred US military advisors were sent to Iraq. Their role likely is to instruct Iraqi troops to retreat from cities or oil fields when they want the oil price to go up. Or vice versa. 

The US will turn Iraq into another battle field. Let Arabs fight Arabs. Decades ago, it was Saddam's Iraq vs. Iran. Now it will be Sunni's Iraq, Saudi, Qarda vs. Shiiti Iraq, Iran. 

That's a strategy it used to play, just like it manipulates Democrats and Republicans in domestic politics. 





> How the US is Arming Both Sides of the Iraqi Conflict
> 
> By Tyler Durden
> 
> ...




841. GDP cheating (6/29/2014)

How the government cheat you on GDP of 1st quarter of 2014.

1.	Apr 30, 2014. They said it increased 0.1%. 
2.	May 29, 2014. They said it decreased 1.0%. 
3.	Jun 25, 2014. They said it decreased 2.9%. 



> U.S. First Quarter Gross Domestic Product (Text)
> 
> By Chris Middleton    Apr 30, 2014
> 
> ...


------------------------------



> GROSS DOMESTIC PRODUCT: FIRST QUARTER 2014 (SECOND ESTIMATE)
> MAY 29, 2014
> Lisa Mataloni: (202) 606-5304 (GDP) gdpniwd@bea.gov
> 
> ...



----------------------


> U.S. economy collapses in first quarter, but growing again
> 
> By Lucia Mutikani  6/25/2014
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) -
> ...


----------



## katsung47 (Jul 16, 2014)

842. GDP cheating to assure a prosperous stock market (7/6/2014)

Although the GDP of the first quarter of 2014 is the sharpest decline in five years, another index of economy goes in contrary way. The Dow Jones index reaches its history high(over 17,000) on July 3, 2014. Since April &#8211; despite the poor economy that GDP suffered a big loss &#8211; the stock market remains in high level. Obviously, the ruler of this country is planning a rising stock market trap. They don&#8217;t want the bad news of fallen GDP to interrupt their plan. Then we saw this dramatic GDP cheating opera. They deliberately put the original report of first quarter GDP having 0.1% increase. That&#8217;s the minimum unit to separate two thorough different worlds &#8211; positive and negative. With this small 0.1%, people thought the US economy was still increasing, though at the cliff of recession. With other cheating method and propaganda, they keep Americans in a dream that US economy is going to prosperous. Here is how Dow Jones index kept rushing to its recent peak &#8211; watch the timing (from April to June) while actually economy is in recession. 




> Dow Highest Closing Record
> 
> The Dow historical closing high is 16,947.08 set June 20, 2014. Normally, investors say "sell in May," but that's why you can't time the market. The Dow is on a winning streak, after falling to 15,372.80 on February 3. Here's this year's streak:
> 
> ...



Be noticed that April 30 was the day they gave original report of the first quarter GDP. Could you see from this chart how they build this upward ladder to lure innocent people in to join this &#8220;rush to pick up the peak fruit&#8221; movement? 


843. Psychological trick (7/10/2014)

All the three claimed figures of the first quarter GDP were meticulously selected to make it a smooth cheating. 

1.	They said it increased 0.1%. A minimum number of 0.1 to make it a positive increase. 
2.	They said it decreased 1.0%. 1 is the smallest integer, next to 1 is 0. So they hint it&#8217;s a smallest decrease. 
3.	They said it decreased 2.9%. People know the merchants used to price the merchandise at 99 cents. It&#8217;s a psychological gimmick. They used the same trick to avoid an upper numerical grade. 

They split the decrease number in three gradual decreasing number, buffered the impact on people psychologically. With other cheating method, they successfully push the stock market to history high while US economy is in recession. 
They invent another method to calculate the unemployment and say It is only 6.1% right now. They told you so while actually one third of Americans are unemployed. 



> People in government lie to us because they can
> 
> When faced with the highest levels of unemployment in American History why does the government trumpet a falling unemployment rate?
> 
> ...


----------



## katsung47 (Jul 27, 2014)

844. To save the dollar by hitting the Euro  (7/17/2014)

Someone argues, 


> Originally Posted by imaginethat
> Russia is the world's largest exporter of oil. Any increase in the price of oil benefits Russia.



That&#8217;s true. But oil price is the fastest way to adjust the demand of the dollar. We saw then the Euro &#8211; an alternative to the dollar, is threatened. 



> Portugal bank crisis shakes investor confidence
> By Brigitte HagemannJuly 10, 2014
> 
> Lisbon (AFP) - Fears over the health of Portugal's largest listed bank, Banco Espirito Santo, sent its shares into freefall Thursday, shaking stock markets in Lisbon and across Europe and even the Atlantic.
> ...



Euro is the reserve currency next to the dollar. When dollar is weak that oil buyers have to use Euros for payment to Russian oil, what if Euro&#8217;s value is threatened? Similar situation had acted four years ago when US had a financial crisis (the bankruptcy of Leman Brothers caused by sub-prime loan collapse), US resolved it by introducing the Greek financial crisis. 



> Wall St. Helped to Mask Debt Fueling Europe&#8217;s Crisis
> 
> By LOUISE STORY, LANDON THOMAS Jr. and NELSON D. SCHWARTZ
> 
> ...



If the high oil price would benefit enemy Russia, then US has to dig into the foundation of ally&#8217;s wallet. Last time the ignition was Greece, this time it is Portugal. 


 845. Another way to weaken the Euro (7/21/2014)

The energy supply of Europe is heavily dependent on Russia. About one third to 40% of its natural gas and oil are imported from Russia. One important gas pipe is inside Ukraine. If there is a turmoil in Ukraine, the gas supply to Europe will be affected. The economy of Europe would be weakened, so be the Euro. That&#8217;s why we saw an upheaval in Ukraine. 



> Ron Paul Defends Russia After Malaysian Plane Crash
> .
> By Colin Campbell    Jul 21, 2014,
> 
> ...



Here EU used to be a follower of the US. I think the Europeans have sensed the coming danger the US will bring to them. German is a major power of EU. Recently, German has twice revealed two US spy cases and eventually expelled a CIA intelligence official. That&#8217;s unusual. 



> Germany Demands Top U.S. Intelligence Officer Be Expelled
> Posted 10 July 2014 - 07:36 PM
> 
> BERLIN &#8212; Germany&#8217;s relations with the United States plunged to a low point Thursday, with the government demanding the expulsion of the chief American intelligence official stationed here because, it said, Washington has refused to cooperate with German inquiries into United States intelligence activities.
> ...



I would say German has sensed (or with its state ability, having the intelligence) that US would sacrifice European&#8217;s economy by creating a crisis in Europe. It could be terror attack; or war. The deportation of US intelligence official is just a warning or protest of disagreement. Several days later, Malaysia airliner MH17 was down in Ukraine.


----------



## katsung47 (Aug 7, 2014)

846. The divert flight path (7/28/2014)

Evidence shows that MH17 was arranged from its original flight path over to a war zone where it was shot down. 



> MH17 Verdict: Real Evidence Points to US-Kiev Cover-up of Failed &#8220;False Flag&#8221;
> 
> By 21st Century Wire         Global Research, July 25, 2014
> 
> ...



Puppet Ukraine censored the air traffic control recordings. 



> Kiev Censors MH17 Air Traffic Control Recordings
> Security services confiscated tapes immediately after incident
> by Paul Joseph Watson | July 22, 2014
> 
> ...



The case is similar to the shooting down case of &#8220;KAL 007&#8221; 30 years ago. I talked about it at&#8221; 834. Small countries became sacrifice in US plots (5/23/2014)&#8221;

In 1983, a South Korea passenger airplane KAL 007 was shot down in Russia. 

A few years ago, after former Soviet Union had collapsed, I came across with an analysis of that incident. The article said the Korean pilots couldn&#8217;t make such a big mistake to diverge the normal flight path. It alleged it was a plot that Pentagon used it to test air defense of Soviet Union. It was cold war time. I believe so. The original path was mostly over the ocean. The deviation track went over Kamchatka Peninsula. That is a big land. Pilots couldn&#8217;t miss it. 



> 1983: Korean Air Lines Flight 007 Shot Down By Soviet Fighter Plane
> 
> 
> 
> ...




847. Puppets show to save the dollar (8/1/2014)

The MH17 crash was obviously an attempt to draw Europe into a war crisis in Ukraine. As a result, Euro goes down wards. 



> Ukraine Tensions See Euro Come off Boil
> 
> LONDON &#8212; Jul 22, 2014, 11:56 AM ET
> 
> ...



Russia wants buyers to abandon the dollar and use the Euro for its oil. Ukraine crisis forces traders to sell the Euro. That&#8217;s how US to save its dollar &#8211; by creating war crisis. 

Moreover, there is a turmoil in Libya lately. Libya is an oil rich country. The upheaval there not only push up the oil price, but also hurt economy of European countries. It&#8217;s not a coincidence. 



> US Evacuates Embassy In Libya Amid Clashes
> By Matthew Lee  July 26, 2014
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) -- The United States shut down its embassy in Libya on Saturday and evacuated its diplomats to neighboring Tunisia under U.S. military escort amid a significant deterioration in security in Tripoli as fighting intensified between rival militias, the State Department said.
> ...



When there were &#8220;dictators&#8221;, the media blew the trumpet for &#8220;democracy&#8221;, &#8220;color revolution&#8221;, &#8220;Arab spring&#8221;. After the fall of the dictatorship, what left over are all US assets: ISIS, Iraq&#8217;s Maliki puppet government, rival militias (include Al Qaida) in Libya. Now you rarely hear the angry cry for justice although those agents are more cruel than the &#8220;dictators&#8221; &#8211; they are bombing civilians; beheading P.O.W. and doing religious extinction. Because all those puppets are working for the same master. 

The puppets now are acting war shows in Iraq, Libya and Ukraine(where only Russia is the real enemy), all for one purpose, to save the dollar from collapse.


----------



## katsung47 (Aug 18, 2014)

*848. The crashes of MH17 and MH370 serve for one purpose (8/8/2014)*

US has locked two strategy enemies – Russia and China. Both are the threats to the dollar.
The tactic to deal with these two enemies is to weaken them by war.

China has conflicts with its neighbor countries. It has territory problem with Japan in East China Sea and with Vietnam and Philippine in South China Sea. China blames US standing at the side of these three countries. Malaysia has territory problem with China in South China Sea too but it keeps friendship with China. To push Malaysia to join the anti-China front in Asia, MH370 case was created. The mysterious disappearance of the passengers would create a long lasting demanding for the victims from China side because most victims were Chinese citizens. (That is why MH370 case was produced as a mysterious disappearance not an evident crash) Anyhow, China and Malaysia might have realized the plot and haven’t made it a crisis.

The Ukraine crisis started in February when a civil turmoil happened which caused the stepping down of pro-Russia President Yanukovych. The result is there is an upheaval in East Ukraine. Since Russia and Europe both have interest in Ukraine, a war between the two is easy to be ignited. The shooting down of MH17 was created as an ignition. MH17 was well selected – like MH370 – for its passengers. Most of victims in MH17 were Dutch. Holland is a major country of EU and NATO. If Holland is infuriated, the possibility of a covert war between EU and Russia in Ukraine is greatly increased.

I think US is the mastermind of the incidents of MH17 and MH370. The purpose is to push Russia and China into wars with their neighbor countries to weaken them.

See my analysis on MH370: from #822 to #835.
See my analysis on MH17: from #844 to #847.

*849. Ebola spreading is a bio attack (8/12/2014)*

The recent outbreak of Ebola epidemic is a bio attack. It plays the same role as SARS to create a public panic which finally will cause a heavy economic damage. The target aims at E.U.. The main project is to create a conflict between E.U. and Russia in Ukraine crisis. E.U. and Russia all realize it and are trying to avoid such a confrontation. The shooting down of MH17 was one of the efforts. To push the reluctant E.U. countries to step up the confrontation with Russia, US activate the Ebola attack. It’s a whipping, a blackmail. If you don’t do to my way, you’ll be suffered an epidemic. Your economy will be damaged.

The bird flu virus and Ebola virus, are the secret weapons of Pentagon because so far the outside world has no effective medicine to deal with them.



> Weaponized Ebola Virus Info
> 
> Filoviruses like Ebola have been of interest to the Pentagon since the late 1970s, mainly because Ebola and its fellow viruses have high mortality rates — in the current outbreak, roughly 60 percent to 72 percent of those who have contracted the disease have died — and its stable nature in aerosol make it attractive as a potential biological weapon.
> 
> ::: Weaponized Ebola Virus Info :::


 
The source of Ebola was well selected. Watch the map, Guinea, Liberia, Nigeria and Sierra Leone are below West Europe, then it goes north to Spain. The dead Spanish priest indicates E.U. would be the target.

Of course, to get rid of being suspected as the original source of Ebola spreader. US got two American aid workers being contaminated with the Ebola. Both recovered from the deadly disease. It means US has developed the Ebola vaccine already. Nobody will start a bio war that would also hit himself unless he has had effective cure medicine already. That’s why there was such a comic that WHO demanded the drug but US said it’s too early as it was still in test. The possible production will be in next year.

They won't let out the new drug before they seeing the result of this bio attack - the economic  crisis in Europe.  That likely will happen in September.


----------



## katsung47 (Aug 29, 2014)

*850. Plot to frame Russia in shooting down of MH17 failed  (8/19/2014)*

There is a silence in Western media about the crash of MH17, compare to the noise they made at original hours when MH17 was shot down when the evidence shows there were 30mm bullet holes on fuselage of MH17. The bullet couldn’t reach altitude of 32,000 feet from ground that’s common sense.



> First Examination of Malaysian MH-17 Cockpit Photo Shows Ukraine Government Shot that Plane Down
> 
> By Eric Zuesse  7/31/2014
> On July 30th, a German pilot headlined at anderweltonline, "Shocking Analysis of the 'Shooting Down' of Malaysian MH17," and he provided the first public analysis of the photos that were available immediately after the disaster, of the plane's cockpit, and of a wing.
> ...


 
Be noticed it’s from a Germany pilot. German is one who suffered from Ukraine conflict.
Analysis from Malaysia newspaper.



> MH17: Pockmarks look like from very, very heavy machine gun fire, says first OSCE monitor on-scene
> By Haris Hussain - 7 August 2014
> http://assets.nst.com.my/images/articles/0708NEWS18.transformed.jpg
> 
> ...


 
*851. Why Malaysia airlines was selected as target (8/23/2014)*

In #848, I said Malaysia was targeted because it keeps a friendship with China while China is a covert enemy of the US. In #845, I talked about German had sensed that E.U. was provoked by the US for a covert war with Russia. German is unwilling to follow the US instruction. It expelled the CIA Chief from the German as a protest.

Then a Chinese forum offered an information how Malaysia and German were hurt by heavy insurance loss in the two incidents. The insurance company of Malaysia Airline is a Germany.

1.  MH370


> German insurance company Allianz says it has made initial payments in connection with the missing Malaysian Airlines plane.
> 
> Allianz’s global head of communication Hugo Kidston confirmed Wednesday that the Munich-based insurer and “other co-reinsurers of Malaysia Airlines aviation hull and liability policy have made initial payments.”
> 
> http://www.worthytoshare.net/insurance-payments-made-malaysian-airlines-disappearance#


 
2.. MH17



> Malaysia Airlines Girds for New Insurance Battle
> By Enda Curran  Updated July 18, 2014
> 
> German insurer Allianz Global Corporate & Specialty is the lead reinsurer of the Malaysia Airlines plane for its so-calleded hull and liability policy, according to a report from insurance broker Aon PLC, which valued the plane itself at $97.3 million.
> ...


 
The comment said, “German was shot even it was laying on the ground”.


----------



## katsung47 (Sep 9, 2014)

*852. Prepare for big disasters in September (8/30/2014)*

In “849. Ebola spreading is a bio attack (8/12/2014)” I said the Ebola spreading in Europe “That likely will happen in September.”

I said so based on following reason:

1.  The Feds arranged an East Coast trip for my relatives in Mid-September. The plan to murder my family members has been planned every year. It used to be designed in the form of “accident in travel”. That almost becomes a routine. It goes along with the plot of “elimination of Kat Sung”. The murder cases will be distracted by big events such like natural disaster, war or terror attack.


2. 
“Federal Reserve likely to end QE stimulus program in October

Minutes from June policy meeting reveal likely October end date even as officials say US economy is not out of the woods
9 July 2014

Federal Reserve likely to end QE stimulus program in October Business theguardian.com

Follow the end of QE, the zero interest policy will end too. The rate will go up. To ensure the money flow into the US. Natural disaster, war or terror attack will be created to shake the foundation of Europe and Asia. Make US a ‘safe place” for the international capital.

That’s why we saw


> “Ebola virus reaches Germany as woman is tested in Berlin and 600 are quarantined
> 
> THE Ebola virus came a little bit closer to home today after a woman was tested for the deadly disease in the German capital of Berlin.
> By: Emily Fox
> August 19, 2014 “


 


> “Chinese media warn US over warplane interception
> Beijing (AFP) - China's state-run media warned Washington on Monday that Beijing could treat its surveillance flights as an "act of hostility", after accusations a Chinese fighter jet flew dangerously close to a US military aircraft.”


 


> “Strong California quake causes injuries, damage
> By ELLEN KNICKMEYER and LISA LEFF  8/24/2014”


 
US and E.U. said Russia invades Ukraine and threaten to upgrade new sanction.

“Terror plot targeting Eiffel Tower, Louvre foiled, French police say”; “Norway on alert over feared terrorist attack”…..

All these cases will develop to real bigger ones in September if their main plot of “elimination of Kat Sung” goes through.

*853. A trap in stock market (9/3/2014)*

The core plot is to set up a trap to capture the international capital. That trap is the US stock market. Watch the chart. Dow jones index now is at its historical peak – above 17,000.





Dow Jones index chart

Although people feel nothing good in “economy recovery” – good pay jobs continue to loss; homeowners rate is the lowest in 19 years; more people dependent on welfare; yet the media give you another picture. They say unemployment rate drops to nearly 6% although most of the new jobs are part time ones. They say GDP jumps 4.2% in 2nd quarter because they control the national data collection and outsiders hardly know the truth if they cooked the data. Even the negative 1st quarter GDP -2.1% didn’t influence the US stock market because they are making up a trap.

To drive the money into that trap, the Feds created war crisis in Asia (mainly by encouraging Japan, Vietnam and Philippine to have a territory dispute with China) and In Europe (by create a civil war in Ukraine) and in Mid-East (ISIL is the puppet of CIA)

Once the international capital found the prospect of economy of Europe and Asia are dim, they have to turn to the US market. A large amount of money will invest in stock market. Then at certain level, a big case (e.g. a terror attack) will happen and US stock market will have a big fall to lock that lump of money up for a period.

Meanwhile, you will see the media beat the drum to propaganda how US economy going prosperous.

Here is a little news to justify planned collapse of the stock market and says the crash will be a big one.



> 70% Stock Market Crash Imminent - CIA Insider Warns
> The 25-Year Great Depression


----------



## katsung47 (Sep 20, 2014)

*854. Talks between China and US (9/10/2014)*
On May 2, China has deployed an oil drill platform in controversial South China Sea. That caused a fierce standoff between China and Vietnam. There even was a riot took place in Vietnam.


> Anti-China Riots in Vietnam Kill 2 as Workers Flee
> By Bloomberg News May 15, 2014


Two months later there was a dramatic turnaround. China suddenly removed that oil rig, one month earlier than it previous announced. Withdrawal of rig was welcomed by Hanoi and Washington.


> Chinese Oil Rig Near Vietnam to Be Moved
> By JANE PERLEZJULY 15, 2014
> BEIJING — A Chinese energy company announced Wednesday that a giant oil rig that was deployed in disputed waters off the coast of Vietnam two months ago had completed its exploration work and would be moved.
> The announcement, released by Xinhua, the state-run news agency, came a day after President Obama called President Xi Jinping to talk about what the White House called the “important progress” at meetings between the two countries in Beijing last week, although they did not settle any differences.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/16/world/asia/chinese-oil-rig-near-vietnam-to-be-moved.html?_r=0


Obviously, it was the result of the talks between officials of China and US.


> Chinese president says a China-US confrontation would be a "disaster" for the world as he opens annual talks.
> Last updated: 09 Jul 2014
> The two-day talks being led by US Secretary of State John Kerry and Treasury Secretary Jack Lew is likely to take in China's currency, North Korea's nuclear programme and escalating tensions between China and neighbours in the South China Sea, and with Japan in the East China Sea.
> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/asia-pacific/2014/07/china-xi-urges-respect-as-kerry-visits-20147951140863342.html


I believe a secret deal has been reached in the talk. That’s why I allege the Feds would create murder cases in September. See #849 and #852.
*855. China got a permission to war on Japan (9/14/2014)
Was China soft in its territory dispute with Vietnam? Not really. I said John Kerry and Treasury Secretary Jack Lew visited China on July 8. A secret deal has reached in their meeting. I alleged China has been granted a permission by US to hit the Japan. China wouldn’t start a war with Japan because there is an military agreement between Japan and America. But US would remain as a bystander this time. Of course, China won’t engage wars in two fronts at same time. So it suddenly withdrew its oil rig from South China Sea. (announced on July 15)
The development next convinced me China is ready for a war with Japan in East China Sea. The big topic on a Chinese newspaper “World Journal” on July 26 made it very clear - “The sword points to Japan”. 



			Hundreds of flights disrupted in Shanghai; military exercises cited
By Julie Makinen
July 21, 2014, 12:45 PM|Reporting from Beijing
Hundreds of flights to and from Shanghai were delayed or canceled Monday as Chinese authorities imposed strict air traffic control measures reportedly due to military exercises -- the second such near-shutdown of airspace over the metropolis in eight days.
Hundreds of flights disrupted in Shanghai military exercises cited - LA Times

Click to expand...

Be noticed on this news: 
1. The disruption on civil flights starts on July 13. Five days after secret meeting. 
2. It’s a large scale military force movement started abruptly. It took more than a week as far as July 21.
3. It’s a preparation for a big military action on East China Sea started on July 27. 



			Live Fire Military Training Drills in East China Sea: An Appraisal
Col NSP Bisht
On July 27, 2014 the Chinese Ministry of National Defense announced that military exercises will be conducted off China’s South East coast in the East China Sea from July 29 to August 15, 2014
USI of India An article by USI

Click to expand...





			PLA holds 3-month long exercises
Staff Reporter 2014-07-27
PLA holds 3-month long exercises Politics News WantChinaTimes.com

Click to expand...

Why did US persuade China to abandon the conflict in South China Sea but turn onto East China Sea? As I have already told. US has set up a big trap in its stock market. (see #853) It’s waiting for the money escaped from war fields of Asia and Europe. Compare Vietnam with Japan, which market has more money to withdraw?*


----------



## katsung47 (Oct 1, 2014)

*856. The war plan in Europe and Asia (9/21/2014)*

*5/2/2014 China deployed an oil rig in South China Sea. It started a violent dispute with 
  Vietnam because the area is a controversial territory. *

*7/8 – 7/9 State Secretary John Kerry and Treasury Secretary Jack Lew visited China to hold a  
  meeting there. I alleged a secret deal has been made between US and China. This 
  was an important timing point. The war plot in Europe and Asia began after that
  meeting.*

*7/15  China abruptly announced the remove of its oil rig from disputed area. One month 
  earlier than its previous plan. 
7/13 – 7/21(7/25?) Unusual disruption of civil flights in Shanghai international airport and 
  other East China area. News said it was caused by military exercises. *

*7/17  MH17 of Malaysia Airline was shot down in Ukraine war area. *

*7/27  Chinese Ministry of National Defense announced that military exercises will be 
  conducted off China’s South East coast in the East China Sea from July 29 to  
  August 15*

*7/27  China military also announced that PLA holds 3-month long exercises*

*August:  Ukraine government force started a large scale attack on East Ukrainian rebel 
  area but suffered a big loss. *

*August:  Chinese military drilled over East China Sea.  *

*You can see the key timing point is 7/8 and 7/9. After the secret deal of sino-America, two potential war fields in Asia and Europe started their war procedure. In mid-July, Chinese military had a big movement to gather its force in at East China in the name of military exercise where the potential enemies are Japan and Taiwan. *

*In mid-July West media also started a large propaganda war on the downing of Malaysia airplane – a preparation to justify the expansion of Ukrainian war. *

*The designated war over East China Sea doesn’t happen because it connected to the core plan of the Feds – the elimination of Kat Sung. China plays a role in that plan.*

*857. Secret deal and stock market (9/25/2014)*

*One phenomenon that China joins US July-October/2014 plot (trap money by war) was that there was an unusual uprising in Chinese stock market after the alleged July 8-9 US-Sino meeting. *

*Taking the advantage of US stock market plot, China government intending to trap its own domestic speculation capital too by pushing up its stock market. In early September, there was such a news in Chinese net:*

*



			牛市背后的资金逻辑：炒房买矿资金跑步入场
		
Click to expand...

*


> *2014年09月04日08:06  来源：人民网-股票频道*
> 
> *据了解，这一轮A股市场的快速上涨始于7月22日。随后的10个交易日，上证指数上涨168点，涨幅达8.22%，很多个股更是累积了20%－30%的涨幅。*
> 
> * -- --  *




*Interpretation:



			The logic of capital behind a bullish market: the speculation capital in real estate and mining industry are running into the stock market. 
Sept. 4/2014  source: People net. Stock.
		
Click to expand...

*


> *The current rapid uprising of A Share Market started from 7/22. In following 10 business days, the Shanghai securities index was up 168 points, a rising of 8.22%, many stocks even accumulated an up margin of 20% to 30%. *




*https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/fUER_YXBSOLO8XpuI4Hdowen-seA_vWy_TdAXxcpSnE=438-h207-p-no *

*Shanghai Securities Index Chart*

*The sudden uprising of China stock market synchronized with the military exercises over East China Sea. That military drill will last for three months – a timing factor in their secret deal. *

*One payment of the secret deal also relates to the stock market. That is the big debut of Alibaba. The Chinese company got nearly 22 billion from US capital market making it the biggest U.S.-listed IPO in history after the IPO of credit card processing company Visa in 2008.*

*When US is thirst for capital to promote its economy, they gave that big money to China. Rare people know it’s a payment for the secret deal.*


----------



## katsung47 (Oct 12, 2014)

*858. September/2014 plot (10/2/2014)*

“Plan a Travel” is a traditional tactic for Feds to organize a murder case. That’s why I repeatedly warned of a “September terror attack” this time because they planned one

In September, my young sister had some friends to visit her from Shanghai. They booked an “East Coast trip” from 9/9 to 9/17. My sister and my brother both joined that trip although they had been there before. I view it as another attempt murder plan. The time and place were well selected. It was around 9/11 and the place was in New York to justify a “revenge terror attack” from extreme Islamists for the anniversary of 911 attack. The attack could be a nuclear one or dirty bomb attack to cover up multiple cancer deaths happened in New York recently.

In September, my wife also had a friend (with a fellow tourist) to visit her from Shanghai. They started their backpack tour of US from San Jose. They store their luggage (shopping merchandise) at my home. Their leaving date is 11/17/2014.

The unusual visitors from China must have been arranged by Chinese secret police. It coincides with the “war to drive money” plot (see #853 to #857). I believe the whole plan was projected by the Feds. The war over East China Sea doesn’t take place so far because the main plan – elimination of Kat Sung is not fulfilled.

China’s involvement in this plot is obvious. We can see it from its abrupt withdraw oil rig 981 from South China Sea in July; swift build up military force in East China for drills in East China Sea at same time. PLA said the military exercises will last for three months, it is a time schedule to fit for Feds’ murder plan.

*859. Eric Holder’s resignation and November plot (11/6/2014)*



> Eric Holder To Step Down As Attorney General
> by Carrie Johnson
> 
> September 25, 2014
> ...


 
Three years ago, Eric Holder was under huge pressure for his authorization of “Operation Fast and Furious”. He neglects the demand of his resignation.  (see “693. Eric Holder and Operation “Fast and Furious” (11/14/2011)”)

Why he suddenly resigns this time with no outside pressure? I had pointed it out already in #693: “Why Eric Holder clings to his office not to resign? He is waiting for a big case. When the FBI, DEA in Department of Justice commit a crime – killing people in a framed case, he’ll step down to take the responsibility. That’s the way how the Feds play the politics.”

Now the big case is planned. Eric Holder claims resignation in advance to avoid being link his resignation to the coming murder case when it happens. 

The “September East Coast trip plot” was soured, the Feds have had another trip set up in November – a Mexico cruise. It is a big one I have ever seen. More than twenty people I know are arranged in that trip - all my siblings, their spouse and some friends. The Feds try to eliminate all witnesses of their crime. If there is a cruise ship accident, it is pre-planned. Eric Holder's resignation is a proof.


----------



## katsung47 (Oct 23, 2014)

*860. IRS search plot and FISA warranty (10/13/2014)*

Eric Holder announced his resignation on 9/25. It means he approved a new murder plot.

Next day, 9/26, my wife got up earlier in the morning. She went to Social Security Service to apply for Medicare. Her birthday is 12/21. She will be 65 years old this December. Generally, she should register for her Medicare one month earlier before her birthday. She did it three months earlier. I think she was ordered to do so. The purpose was to justify an unreasonable search by IRS. See story at “663. IRS raid plot (4/3/2011)”.

That night, my brother came to return the car my wife used to drive. Then I knew another story on that busy day. My young sister has friends from Shanghai and she accompanied them for an East Coast trip during 9/9 to 9/17. (see#858) On 9/26, my young sister drove them to Stanford University for a visit. There their car had a flat tire. My sister called my brother for help. Since there were seven people of them, they need a minivan. So they turned to my wife – she drives a minivan. My brother went to my wife’s office to replace a car with her minivan. This was how the Feds arranged to apply a FISA warranty on my wife(or my house?) – the car that suspicious foreign agents had used was registered under my address. The same tactic they had used three years ago. See “668. Chinese secret police (5/5/2011)”.

My wife returned late that night. She said she had a dinner with W.S. and a Lady C’s friend. Both I alleged were Chinese agents. (see #668, 643, 644)

So the next day of the announcement of Eric Holder’s resignation was very busy. They had a new plot of “IRS raid” and applied a double surveillance warranty on my wife and my house through FISA Court. How easy it is to apply a surveillance warranty over innocent people by bribing a foreign intelligence.

*861. Ebola and November plot (10/17/2014)*

The Feds are pushing up a propaganda wave to scare people with Ebola epidemic. US has developed cure medicine for Ebola years ago and has patented it already. But they rarely talk about it.



> U.S. govt. patented Ebola in 2010 and now owns all victims’ blood
> 
> September 21, 2014
> 
> ...


 
The drug was proved effective.



> Recovery of US Ebola patients renews focus on treatment
> CIDRAP News  Aug 21, 2014
> 
> Two medical missionaries who were infected with Ebola virus in Liberia and were evacuated to Emory University Hospital in Atlanta about 3 weeks ago have recovered and been discharged, …….
> ...


 
Consider it is an emergence and the disease is a dangerous one, US should activate urgent production of the drug. They didn’t. They deliberately let Duncan died because they need victim to scare people. The original patients recovered in August. Do you believe US did nothing in these two months with drug patent in their hands?

Even China has developed the Ebola drug during the time and sent thousands of doses to Africa.



> China sends Ebola drug to Africa, eyes clinical trials
> By Adam Jourdan  October 16, 2014
> 
> SHANGHAI (Reuters) - A Chinese drug maker with military ties has sent an experimental Ebola drug to Africa for use by Chinese aid workers and is planning clinical trials there to combat the disease, executives at the firm told Reuters on Thursday.
> ...


 
This is obviously part of the November plot. In “859. Eric Holder’s resignation and November plot (10/6/2014)” I said the Feds will plan another murder case in November while they arranged a cruise trip for my relatives.



> Texas health worker isolated on cruise ship over possible Ebola contact
> 10/16/2014
> 
> (Reuters) - A Texas health worker who may have had contact with specimens from the first patient diagnosed with Ebola in the United States has been isolated on a cruise ship despite showing no symptoms of the disease, the Department of State said on Friday.
> ...


----------



## katsung47 (Nov 3, 2014)

*862. Big payment to China for the big plot (10/24/2014)*

The current frame case is a big one, (from July to November) China plays important role in it. 1. My young sister had friends from Shanghai and had an East Coast trip with my family members in September. 2. My wife has friend from Shanghai in September and will join a cruise trip with my family members in this November. 3. My brother in law- Mr. Liu, have eight friends coming to San Francisco in late October. 4. My cousin Ge will come again next month (November). He has visited us just five months ago. (see “827. To frame a case by FISA? (4/13/2014)”) This is very unusual. It means the secret police organize a big frame case and large scale elimination.

I’ve said the IPO of Chinese company Alibaba in New York stock market is one of the payments for this plot. Here are the others.



> Australia set to help China seize assets of corrupt Chinese officials: reports
> 
> By Matt Siegel and Swati Pandey  SYDNEY Tue Oct 21, 2014
> 
> ...


 
Australia is a US puppet. It follows the order of the Feds to satisfy the demand of Chinese government. “The operation will make its first seizure of assets in Australia within weeks, the newspaper quoted Bruce Hill, manager of Australian Federal Police (AFP) operations in Asia, as saying in an interview.”.

I’ve said the Sino-US secret deal was made in July 8/9. Then China announced the operation Fox Hunt.

Here is another one.



> California Supreme Court Clears Way for High-Speed Rail Project
> 
> By Associated Press
> Wednesday, Oct 15, 2014 •
> ...


 
I’ve talked about this before. Now the Feds clear the way for it. (see #727)

*863. Huge rewards for Eric Holder (10/28/2014)*
China got big payments for its collaboration in plot of “elimination of Kat Sung”. It’s a multi-billion dollars payment in finance. (The IPO of Alibaba in stock market and coming order of high speed rail construction in California). The extradition of corrupt Chinese officials is also a political triumph awarded to Chinese government.

Those local officials who join the plot will have big reward too.



> Eric Holder Takes $77 Million Job With JPMorgan Chase
> 
> Sep 26, 2014
> Just after announcing his resignation as U.S. attorney general, Eric Holder has accepted a top job with Wall Street finance giant JPMorgan Chase.
> ...


 
Eric Holder will be a multi-millionaire after he leaving his post to take the responsibility of approving a murder case.

The November plot likely will take place between 11/4 to 11/14 when my family members join an arranged cruise trip. (the ship named “Star Princess”, departure port: San Francisco.) Beware of “nature disaster” and “terror attack” happen at that time.


----------



## katsung47 (Nov 14, 2014)

*864. The flaw of the cheating story on Ebola (11/4/2014)*

US has developed the cure medicine for Ebola already.




> Recovery of US Ebola patients renews focus on treatment
> CIDRAP News Aug 21, 2014
> 
> In a surprise announcement, hospital officials said Brantly's colleague, Nancy Writebol, was discharged on Aug 19—quietly, …..
> ...


 
But the Feds had a new plot to murder and quarantine people in November by Ebola. A cure medicine will contradict to their plan. What they did is to announce that Zmapp was out of supply.




> U.S. seeks to speed up production of Ebola drug
> September 2, 2014, 9:37 PM
> 
> The initiative comes not a moment too soon: After expediting a clinical trial with monkeys and supplying the drug to a small number of human patients, the firm that developed ZMapp has no more in its cupboard.
> ...


 
While the plan of elimination of Kat Sung and his family members is on pending, some more cases appeared to add oil on flame. How do they explain those people recovered when “Zmapp has no more in its cupboard”? Here is a ridiculous answer:



> Ebola Recovery: How Did Dallas Nurses Get Well So Quickly?
> 
> The two nurses in Dallas who became infected with Ebola this month may have recovered so quickly because of their youth, as well as the protective equipment they were wearing at the time of infection,
> 
> Ebola recovery How did Dallas nurses get well so quickly Fox News


So if you are young, Ebola is not a dreadful virus. Ebola also can penetrate protective equipment. It must have exhausted Ebola virus much that after it infiltrating the protective equipment, it is not that virulent.

Though the media beat the drum to propaganda on Ebola, you may notice they rarely touch the cure medicine Zmapp. They couldn’t explain why “speed up the production” becomes “slow up”- or rather, a “halt” and distract from that core issue to “nurse argues with state government on quarantine rule” and some other odds.

*865. So many drugs to cure Ebola(11/8/2014)*

Other powers have already developed their drugs to cure Ebola. Russia has Triazoverin; China has JK-05.



> 70-90% efficiency: Russia to send Ebola vaccine to W. Africa in 2 months
> October 13, 2014
> RT
> 
> ...


 


> China sends Ebola drug to Africa, eyes clinical trials
> By Adam Jourdan  October 16, 2014
> 
> SHANGHAI (Reuters) – Sihuan Pharmaceutical Holdings Group Ltd has supplied several thousand doses of its drug JK-05 to the region, Chief Operating Officer Jia Zhongxin said. More doses could be sent if needed, Jia said.
> ...


 
They say its experimental medicine because none would admit they have lab for bio-war. The news were released as a warning: “We get ready with effective drug. Don’t touch us with your bio-weapon”. They know it’s a bio-war. The sad thing is this time the Ebola is used to intimidate American people in a domestic November plot. The Feds blow the trumpet to make it a crisis although they have the drugs ZMapp and TKM-Ebola.


----------



## katsung47 (Nov 25, 2014)

*866. Everyone knows it could be a death trip (11/15/2014)*

The cruise trip for “November plot” which was arranged for my relatives ends yesterday. When my wife drove her friends back, I was surprised to find that my fore-neighborhood were also among them. It should be a relax trip – ten days on a cruise ship with little movement, nice food all day long. But none of them have the pleasure sprit after a trip. No laughter; no word about the just finished tour. Every one of them have a sick face. I understand why. My relatives were arranged in similar tours almost twice each year in decade. Others, knowing my story, should have realize what was it – a death trip, when were called to join such an unusual trip. It’s a worrisome ten days travel for them. All my siblings; their spouses; my wife; my mother, my cousin; their friends, even my former neighborhoods (even though I alleged they were informants worked for the Feds) were gathered together for that tour despite many of them having jobs.

What could I do? I’m the target. If I died or being arrested, nobody would know because the relatives were all on the sea. And they would suffer a tragic accident then. I had to stay at home to avoid any possible incident. Two days after the cruise ship left San Francisco port, a police car drove in the lane where I lived. Then joined another police car to park at the street. Several police officers stood at the entrance of the lane to discuss for quite a while. Someone reported a case to lead police in? Consider the whole community were occupied by agents of the Feds. Then there was a working noise from the house at the lane entrance. A team of workers were changing the roof tiles. Obviously that was a surveillance team. (or action team?) I have to pass that entrance house when I go out. They stopped working on 11/13, left the garage roof unfinished. So they could be there when it’s necessary.

*867. Roofing (11/19/2014)*
On 11/17, my wife’s two Chinese friends finished their three months US trip. My wife saw them off at the airport. When she came back, she gave me a letter and said “it’s time for roofing”.

That’s a letter from our insurance company. It was a “Notice of non-renewal”. It says that the company won’t renew our house insurance policy due to “The roof is in poor condition and requires full replacement due to deteriorated, lifting and curling shingles”. Of course, our roof is not that bad as the notice described. Our neighboring B house was in even worse condition than ours for years without any problem. Now I know why that B house is changing the roof since last week. Not only the Feds set a surveillance team to monitor me in that “November cruise trip period”, it was also a model show to remind that it’s “time for roofing” so they could  have a team directly over my house.

The Feds have used same tactic 11 years ago. My neighboring C house changed its roof. The contractor tried to persuade me to change my house roof too. I refused. I was afraid of planting. See (“144. Roof contractor from Idaho and 145. SARS, a big issue(7/20))

Now I have more to consider. In last offer, the contractor was from Idaho. They obviously had no California license. If a worker falls off from the roof, then the owner would be liable for a huge amount of compensation. That’s a trick how the Feds to punish their target.
It is the next plot follows the “Cruise trip” plot. They are eager to finish the case and plan one after another. They try to apply a “roofing team” of their own on my house through the threat of the insurance company.
See # 144 at:  http://katsung.forumotion.com/t2-how-the-feds-persecute-people


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 25, 2014)

katsung47 said:


> *860. IRS search plot and FISA warranty (10/13/2014)*
> 
> Eric Holder announced his resignation on 9/25. It means he approved a new murder plot.


Wait ... so Holder's resignation means he approved a new murder plot?


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 6, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> katsung47 said:
> 
> 
> > *860. IRS search plot and FISA warranty (10/13/2014)*
> ...


 
*863. Huge rewards for Eric Holder (10/28/2014)*

China got big payments for its collaboration in plot of “elimination of Kat Sung”. It’s a multi-billion dollars payment in finance. (The IPO of Alibaba in stock market and coming order of high speed rail construction in California). The extradition of corrupt Chinese officials is also a political triumph awarded to Chinese government.

Those local officials who join the plot will have big reward too.



> Eric Holder Takes $77 Million Job With JPMorgan Chase
> 
> Sep 26, 2014
> Just after announcing his resignation as U.S. attorney general, Eric Holder has accepted a top job with Wall Street finance giant JPMorgan Chase.
> ...


 
Eric Holder will be a multi-millionaire after he leaving his post to take the responsibility of approving a murder case.

The November plot likely will take place between 11/4 to 11/14 when my family members join an arranged cruise trip. (the ship named “Star Princess”, departure port: San Francisco.) Beware of “nature disaster” and “terror attack” happen at that time.


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 6, 2014)

*868. Informants were targets too? (11/26/2014)*

In #863, I wrote, “The November plot likely will take place between 11/4 to 11/14 when my family members join an arranged cruise trip. (the ship named “Star Princess”,)

In #861, I said the Feds will plan another murder case in November while they arranged a cruise trip for my relatives and I alleged it could be an “Ebola” killing.



> Texas health worker isolated on cruise ship over possible Ebola contact
> 10/16/2014
> 
> (Reuters) - A Texas health worker who may have had contact with specimens from the first patient diagnosed with Ebola in the United States has been isolated on a cruise ship despite showing no symptoms of the disease, the Department of State said on Friday.
> ...


 
When the trip ended, I viewed the pictures my wife took. I found besides the huge group of my family members, there were also many informants who used to monitor us were also arranged in this trip. Such like G-lady, (see #32, #47), my former neighborhood Chef Y and Mrs. Y, (see #657) C.Y and W.S. couple (see #668, #669). When they were told to join such an unusual cruise, they should be aware that it could be a very evil trip that they could be eliminated too as witness.

Then one day after the cruise ending, there was such a news:



> Princess Cruises ship docks in San Pedro after outbreak of norovirus
> 
> November 16, 2014, 3:13 PM
> 
> ...


 
Many informants were involved in this Princess cruise trip. They may have a bad feeling for their own lot. To comfort these informants, the Feds have acted such a show. “Don’t worry, it’s just Norovirus, not a lethal weapon.”

869. Ebola was planned for the November plot (11/30/2014)

In late October and early November, the propaganda of Ebola reached its peak, then scattered away.



> MSNBC’s Chris Hayes Shames Fox and CNN’s Ebola panic: ‘Well done, everyone’
> Nov 11, 2014
> 
> MSNBC host Chris Hayes marked the official containment of the Ebola virus in the U.S. on Tuesday with a tongue-in-cheek look back at the panicked approach many of his fellow cable news hosts took in covering the issue.
> ...


 
Someone says, “This video highlights the fear mongering that took place in the weeks leading up to the election”. They noticed unusual Ebola panic wave waged by the media. It was not for mid-term election. No party benefited from the Ebola crisis. It was planned with a murder case in a cruise trip. The cruise trip started on November 4th - a coincidence with the election date. Though the murder plan went soured, the Feds quickly announced they will continue to use same tactic in new plot.



> US looking past Ebola to prepare for next outbreak
> By LAURAN NEERGAARD  11/24/2014
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — The next Ebola or the next SARS. Maybe even the next HIV. Even before the Ebola epidemic in West Africa is brought under control, public health officials are girding for the next health disaster.
> ...


 
This is a show off of a criminal group. How they persecute people with the bio weapon stored in their bio lab.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 6, 2014)

katsung47 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > katsung47 said:
> ...



Okay, so you say he got a multi-billion dollar payment for approving a murder plot against you that most likely would happen in November (it's now December, dude) and soon he will be a multi-millionaire. Whew! 
Your foil hat is still on waaaay too tight and any attempt to eliminate Kat Sung will be met with violent resistence:


Kat Sung


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 18, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> katsung47 said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


 
The November plot went soured. So Eric Holder has to stay for the next one for his reward. One thing is very clear in that news report, "Starting in early November, Holder will serve as JPMorgan Chase’s chief compliance officer, ". It means in their original plan, if the "November plot" fulfilled, he'll got his reward. But the plan was revealed, Kat Sung survived the murder plot. A failed mission is not a foil hat on me but the Fed's.

---------------


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 18, 2014)

*870. Forced to roofing by changing new Insurance agent (12/7/2014)*

In November plot, the Feds arranged a roofing team working on the house in front of my residence. The team was obviously used to monitor on me. The team disappeared when the cruise trip ended, leaving the garage roofing unfinished. Here is a picture of my garage roof. It attaches to my neighbor’s garage. You can see the black extension from my roof. The team left without paving the tile.




garage roof

The murder intention continuous with the roofing plot. Then my wife show me the “Notice of non-renewal” from Insurance company. see “867. Roofing (11/19/2014)”. Obviously the Feds try to apply a special team to “repair” the roof of my house. To achieve their goal, they changed my insurance agent.

My former insurance agent served us for two decades long. About one year ago, a new agent gave us a letter that she was now handling our account. My wife explains that perhaps our original Ins. Agent sold our account to the new agent.

Now it’s clear why they changed the agent. A normal insurance agent wouldn’t behave like that. (threaten to cancel the policy) The Feds turned our account to an agent of their own so they can abuse their power, or at least she is an informant working for the Feds.

That new insurance agent is, Vanessa Ooi, at 770 Kiely Blvd. STE D. Santa Clara, Ca. 95051

*871. How the Feds introduce a “special contractor” to us (12/12/2014)*

The purpose of the Feds is to have a “roofing contractor” of their own to work on my house.
1. In year 2003, the Feds has intended to change my roof. The contractor team working on my neighbor house was from Idaho, I refused. Since then I suspect the Feds tried to search my roof; or intending to plant something or install something on my roof. (see #144)

2. About one year ago, the insurance agent who served us for two decades long was replaced by a new one. In early November (last month) the new agent gave us a letter of “none-renewal notice” unless we replace the roof.

3. Between 11/4 to 11/14, my family members were arranged a cruise tour. I alleged it was arranged by the Feds. I worried about their lives and mine.  During that period, my front neighbor had a contractor to replace her roof tile. I thought it was an action team of the Feds. I stayed at home for ten days. I was afraid of incident if I had gone out. The roofing team disappeared when the cruise ended, leaving their work unfinished. (see picture in #870)

4. My wife returned home from cruise and gave me the letter of Non-renewal notice. I knew it was the new frame plan with roofing as cover up. I bought a newspaper and circled roofing contractors’ advertisements for her. ( I have no phone. All phone calling are done by her.) I would rather choose from newspaper – they are professional workers, not special team with evil purpose.

It was almost a week with no deal. When I urged my wife, she always had excuses such like contractor was busy or it was rain, unable to inspect. At last, she said the contractor was expensive. She had a contractor introduced by her “flower art teacher”. I have long time firmly believed that “flower art teacher” was an agent though I had never told my wife of my opinion. This time it may prove all my allegations: The Feds want to have a “roofing team” of their own to work on my house and that “Flower art teacher” is an agent.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 18, 2014)

katsung47 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > katsung47 said:
> ...



Yeah, it can only be that Holder's plan to eliminate you "went soured" and that he was paid anyway. It isn't possible that your paranoia has you so firmly in its grip that you are effectively dysfunctional.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Dec 18, 2014)

katsung47 said:


> I stayed at home for ten days. I was afraid of incident if I had gone out.


lol


----------



## SteadyMercury (Dec 18, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Yeah, it can only be that Holder's plan to eliminate you "went soured" and that he was paid anyway. It isn't possible that your paranoia has you so firmly in its grip that you are effectively dysfunctional.


Imagine his poor wife, being confronted by the fact that her flower art teacher is an agent too, and that he's been hiding in the house for 10 days working thru the canned goods because of roofing contractors next door.


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 29, 2014)

*872. Flower bug (12/19/2014)*

Two decades ago, when I worked in Flea Market, a new seller came and became my neighborhood for several months. He was an ethnic Chinese, spoke same dialect – Shanghainese as I did. What he sold was art flower in vase. His merchandise was very nice. Different fresh flower cut and matched just right. It must have been done by master. People stopped and admired. I heard a customer told my neighbor seller, “Your merchandise does not belong to flea market. It should be in high class shop.” I had the same feeling.

Sometime later, in a gift show in San Francisco, I saw him having a flower boot. That’s the place fit for his arts.

When I got familiar with the surveillance tactic of the Feds, I suspect that unusual art flower seller was placed there as close as possible and tried to befriend me (speaking same dialect). I hadn’t link the flower to eavesdrop then. 

About 14 years ago, I was drift in Malaysia. I came across with a Chinese book sale event. I bought one. It was memories of Chinese diplomats. One story caught my eye. It was written by Huang Hua – then the Chief of Sino-America Liaison Office in Washington. (China and US had not had normal diplomatic relationship at that time)

Huang Hua decided to hold a garden reception on Chinese National Day. He said a young American lady connected him and said she would to something to promote the friendship between China and US. Her family ran a flower shop in San Francisco. She would support the reception with all the flower needed – free of charge. She later air shipped all flowers from San Francisco to Washington for the event. Huang Hua was moved. He wrote, “how friendly the American civilian is to China.”

I thought in different way. That’s the best way to install bugs to every corner in Chinese Liaison Office on that special event. I recalled that art flower seller and for the first time linked flower to the bug.

*873. Flower bug teacher (12/23/2014)*

When my wife joined a flower art class and brought home with vase and flowers, my allegation that the Feds developed flower bug as a spy tool was proved true. They now installed the bugs in  my house everywhere through my wife. People rarely suspect a flower worked as a bug because it's a living plant and won't last long. The flower dried several days later and being threw away. The bug must be very tiny (nano size technology?), hard to be recognized by human eyes. The cost is low so they could produce it in large quantity.

My wife has no interest in flower art. She has to keep it because it is an order from the Feds. Since  fresh flower died quickly, at first it used to make ugly scenes in my home - withered flower with dried petals around the vase. Then they solved the problem by introducing some long living plants. Now there was no flower any more. The replace is bamboo like green plants which can live year long. They are placed in kitchen, sitting room, door entrance, turn-round of stairs...... watching every movement of the residents.

The flower art teacher lives nearby. I think she is an agent who train informants with flower bugging. As I have said before, the Feds emptied the area and moved in their own people. When my wife said the flower art teacher introduced her the roofing contractor, everything is clear for me.
All roads lead to Rome. All plots lead to the Feds- replace of new insurance agent who forced a roof change; Neighborhood roof change at same time; my wife refused normal roof contractor but want one introduced by the "flower art teacher" whom I alleged was an agent already.

Picture from door entrance. You can see two plants put in stairs. The one on top has yellow withered leaves.


----------



## katsung47 (Jan 9, 2015)

*874*. *Warrantless search* (12/30/2014)

Someone asks me why I am so care about “the roofing”. Here is the reason.

FBI agents and Nevada police officers cut off the Internet service to the Phuas' villas. When the residents of the villas reported the outages, the FBI agents and police, disguised as repair men, came into the villas with hidden cameras and recorders.

They then used the information from these warrantless entries to apply for a search warrant for the Phuas' villas as well as a another villa occupied by some alleged associates of the Phuas, claiming that the residents of the villas had "consented" to their coming inside.



> Deceptions of the F.B.I.
> 
> By THE EDITORIAL BOARD  OCT. 31, 2014
> 
> ...


 
What I worried more is not only warrantless search, I worry about planting to frame a case. Now it’s easy for them to enter civilians’ home for a search at their will by disguising as repairmen. It encourages the Feds damage civilians’ utility service or even the property to reach their goal.

In my case, instead of “cut internet connection” they replaced my insurance agent and forced for a roofing by “non-renewal of insurance” policy.

*875. My wife works for the Feds ((1/3/2015)*

One tactic used by the Feds is to monitor the target as close as they can. No one fits their purpose other than my wife. I am sure they recruited her for a long time.

One month ago,(11/17) returned from a cruise trip, she gave me a letter of “non-renewal of insurance” notice that demanded a repair of roof. I realized the Feds would disguise as contractor to install something on my roof. I bought newspaper on Monday to let my wife to find a contractor.(I have no phone) She hesitated for two days than said she called a company named “Modern” for estimation on Saturday. On Saturday she said the contractor wouldn’t come because it was rain. That was a bad excuse. Because of competition, contractors used to come for business within a day.  It seemed the Feds didn’t like we have a free choice. So I borrowed my wife’s phone to call other roofing company by myself. It was a Korean contractor, the owner said he would come next day.

Next day (Sunday) The Korean contractor called us on the way to my house that he had to answer an emergent call so he’d come tomorrow Monday. The “Modern” would come to estimate too on Monday. Seeing their plan might be broken, my wife told me that “Modern” wanted to inspect house inside first. I didn’t agree. We replaced the roof before. The former contractor never demand to come inside to check the house. What is it for when you change the whole roof? Then my wife said she had another cheap offer from other contractor which was introduced by her flower art teacher. Now my suspicion became true. I told my wife I knew her teacher was an agent and there was no way to follow their way.

My wife met with “modern” inspector on Monday (11/24). She said the Inspector commented that the roof was nice generally, only need a repair that cost about 1500. It was contradictory to the insurance agent’s notice. The Korean company I contacted didn’t come. My wife said she called “No, thank you” to him. 

One week later,(11/30) My wife said contractor would come to repair roof tomorrow.  I suggest to replace whole roof instead of just repair. My wife suddenly got angry. In argument, she leaked that the coming company was “West North”. I’ve never heard of it. So what was it?
She said, “It’s the company you contacted”.
“But you didn’t meet that Korean on Monday. You said you returned him.” I said.
“I did meet him on Monday”. My wife answered. This was a lie. I saw the engineer truck came last week with company name “Modern”. She didn’t expect I watched from the window.

My wife has no word. She took out her phone and called the other side cancelled the “roof repair order”. “I don’t carry on this business any more.” She said.

A lie leads to another lie. This “West North”(it’s not that Korean’s) might be a cover company of the Feds. The whole story shows that the Feds intended to have a “contractor team” of their own to “work” on my house.

Next morning, I compromised, asked my wife to go on with “repair order”. She refused. What they want is an “inside inspection” – a warrantless search.

My wife works for the Feds. This is my house. It’s her’s too. When she doesn’t care for her own property she must have born a heavy pressure from her master. 

linked message: #867, #870 to 874.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 9, 2015)

katsung47 said:


> *874*. *Warrantless search* (12/30/2014)
> 
> Someone asks me why I am so care about “the roofing”. Here is the reason...



Dude ... no one "asks" you. It's just those little voices in your head again.
Seek professional help.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jan 9, 2015)

katsung47 said:


> Seeing their plan might be broken, my wife told me that “Modern” wanted to inspect house inside first. I didn’t agree. We replaced the roof before. The former contractor never demand to come inside to check the house. What is it for when you change the whole roof?


I've had roofing contractors fix my roof, both times they went into the attic because the easiest symptom to spot of a roof problem is a leak, which shows up as discolored areas inside the attic ceiling.

Either that or some of the 54,817 federal agents involved in your case are spying on me too.


----------



## katsung47 (Jan 20, 2015)

SteadyMercury said:


> katsung47 said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing their plan might be broken, my wife told me that “Modern” wanted to inspect house inside first. I didn’t agree. We replaced the roof before. The former contractor never demand to come inside to check the house. What is it for when you change the whole roof?
> ...


 
The possiblilities: 1. You are spied by the Feds. 2. You are a member of cover up team to justify your master's action. What is it for when you change the whole roof?

*876. Mandatory roofing by climate weapon (1/10/2015)*

The Feds have plotted to install something on my roof for several times. I strongly felt that and wrote “211. Create windy day (3/4)”. Would they repeat it again? In mid- December, there was a news about tornado in South California. I thought it was a cover up operation to justify a similar “tornado rips rooftop” case in my case.



> "The Trash Can Is Flying": Tornado Rips Rooftops, Downs Trees in South LA
> 
> By Christina Cocca and Beverly White
> 
> ...


 
Really, four days later(12/17/2014), while I was watching Chinese TV program as usual, there was an inserted emergent alarm. (KTSF 26) It warned that a tornado would take place next day in Bay Area and Santa Cruz. It was in my expectation and also proved what I thought ten years ago. The Feds harass people with their climate weapon.

The tornado didn’t happen next day. What changed their plan, I don’t know. Perhaps it’s too evident it’s a “mandatory roofing” after “insurance non-renewal”, “Neighbor’s roofing”, “Flower art teacher’s introducing”?


*211. Create windy day (3/4/2004)*

1. In mid 1995, I came back from China. I found there was a new tenant family in my neighborhood. At that time I was quite familiar with the tactic of Feds. So when the new neighbour complained that their roof was leaking, I thought Feds intended to inspect or install something on my roof. Anyhow, I didn't have leaking problem, so I refused the suggestion to change the roof.

In November 95, there was a windy day. The wind became strong at night. It was not roaring, it was scream. I had never experienced such a strong wind. Hearing the sound of wind, I thought, now they would complain a big leaking.

It was more than that. Next morning, I was astonished by the scene in the yard. There were tiles everywhere. This time I had to agree to change the roof tile. It looked like there was a big damage there. And rain season was coming.

Fearing Feds might install something on my roof, I watched the contractor doing their job. I found it was an easy work.

I know human can produce artificial rain for decades. But this event in 1995 enabled me for the first time to know Feds also had the technic to create a windy climate. My house (shared roof with a neighbor) was in the center of the townhouse community. There are at least 15 similar buildings with same height (2 storey) around my house, in front, back, left, right. After the event, I went around and found our building was the only one roof was damaged. They created a windy day which was the strongest I've ever met to meet their demand.

2. In July 2003, there was a second roof change demand. The tactic was the same. Neighbor tenant said it was leaking. Within a day the roofer came. The purpose was to frame a case. Because the roofer made an aggressive sale, even offered to replace the roof board, which meant they would go into the attic. (see "144. Roof contractor from Idaho (7/10)")

This time it was in a hurry. I thought it was a swift reaction to my SARS and Fujiang drug case revelation . They were scare of it. My revelation might lead to the resignation of the director of D.E.A. (see "150. Development of Fujian drug case (8/11)") They didn't create a storm in July because it was not the rain season. But they couldn't wait any longer just came to change roof in two days but failed to persuade me to do so.

3. I felt there were two attempts of new frame case on December 2003 and January 2004. Both came with rain. So in February when the newspaper said there would be a storm coming, I wrote "207. Another frame attempt". I didn't expect they would create another event of "roof change".

At the night of 2/25, there was a strong wind. The roar of wind reminded me of the night eight years ago. Such kind of roar of wind was particular and rarely heard. The sound was similar though this time it was weaker. Next morning I saw tiles everywhere in the yard and lane. I did same thing I've done last time. I went around the block where my house located. Watched roofs of other buildings in community. None was affected by the wind. The tiles were not that easy to be blown off. It seemed that wind only picked up a house(mine) in the center of the complex, and peeled off a tract of tiles, left a large, eye-catching shadow on the roof.
I did the repair myself with the help of my relatives.

I think the damage was done by men not wind. Despite other allegations, the two events all took place at midnight. However strong the wind was, it never blew off a single tile during the daytime. It damaged bigger at night. This may also be one of the advantages to empty the community. It ensured perpetrators that nobody would witness their crime when they tore down the tile.

*877. Extortion with lives of other family members (1/14/2015)*

While my wife cancelled the roofing order and refuse to call roofing company, what made her to neglect of her own property? What made my relatives to take trips each year when they were not willing to? For decade long experience to co-operate with the Feds, they may know what an evil government department they are working for. They worry about their children.

After Europe, China, South America, when there seems nowhere interesting to go, recently they were organized in cruise course repeatedly – perhaps it’s the easy way to create an “incident” in a boat. I noticed that in these organized trips, though almost all of relatives were called, none had brought with their children.

In recent “CIA torture” scandal, to blackmail the victims with the lives of their family member has been revealed. This is only a corner of the iceberg in this dark country.



> CIA Torture Report: The Most Stunning Findings
> 
> Dec 9, 2014, 4:06 PM ET
> ERIN DOOLEY
> ...


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jan 20, 2015)

katsung47 said:


> The possiblilities: 1. You are spied by the Feds. 2. You are a member of cover up team to justify your master's action. What is it for when you change the whole roof?


What is more likely:

1. The way to assess roof repairs includes looking at the inside of the attic where any leaks are most easily identified (if don't believe me go look in your attic at the ceiling, after enough years most homes will have them)






2. The feds happen to be running the roof repair scam to spy on me too since roofing contractors would prefer to not take 5 minutes to diagnose a leak by looking at the ceiling in the attic

3. The feds planted me here, and roofing contractors would prefer to not take 5 minutes to diagnose a leak by looking at the ceiling in the attic

Why look inside if replacing the whole roof? Because the roof is supported by joists inside the attic, if you're replacing something you might want to know a bit about what is holding up eh?


----------



## katsung47 (Jan 31, 2015)

SteadyMercury said:


> katsung47 said:
> 
> 
> > The possiblilities: 1. You are spied by the Feds. 2. You are a member of cover up team to justify your master's action. What is it for when you change the whole roof?
> ...


 
It seems you belong to that Feds team to defend for their search tactic. I've experience to change the roof, the contractor never asked to check the attic.

----------------


*878. Murder plan continued with poison (1/21/2015)*

November plot was a big plan to eliminate me and people who know this case. On November 12, when the cruise was going to the end which meant the plot would go soured, the Feds continued the murder attempt with new projects. One was to set up a frame case by forcing a “roofing”, the other one was to re-start “poison” operation. Here is the news:



> Gallons of poison poured into Mountain Lake in SF to kill off predatory fish
> By Lyanne Melendez
> 
> Wednesday, November 12, 2014 06:33PM
> ...


 
Which I think is also an internal warning to the members of the Feds in San Francisco area that they have activated a poison plan so insiders should be careful when they shopping the food.
Long time ago, I found the Feds like to issue such kind of news when they using poison in their plot. See “642. Next step, a Chinese spy ring? (8/2/2010)”.

*879. Comic show of “prisoners release” (1/25/2015)*

November plot was a big one in Feds’ recent murder plan. It was marked by a cruise trip organized the Feds. The cruise time was from 11/4 to 11/14.

Something happened at that period caught my eyes. North Korea released three American prisoners at that time. One was released on 10/21 and the other two on 11/14. Since the Feds usually let hostile countries (such like China, N.Korea, or “terrorist group” Al Qaida, I.S….) to carry out criminal operation for their plan then reward them with huge payment which used to be under the coverage of “releasing prisoners”.



> US Spy Chief Gives Inside Look at North Korea Prisoner Deal
> The Wall Street Journal
> 
> Nov 14, 2014 - North Korea's Oct. 21 release of American Jeffrey Fowle signaled to ... where the head of North Korea's Reconnaissance General Bureau
> ...


 
What did N.Korea do for the Feds? It took the responsibility to activate a cyberwar on US – the Sony hacking event.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jan 31, 2015)

katsung47 said:


> It seems you belong to that Feds team to defend for their search tactic.


You aren't reaching this conclusion (me being feds) logically weighing the alternatives to decide which is more likely, but rather choosing the one that best fits your paranoid delusions about the feds being after you.

Any rational person would know a roofing contractor wanting to see in the attic under the roof before doing work is more likely than yet another person being in on a massive conspiracy to spy on you and kill you.

You are clearly mentally ill, and I'd bet anything you've already heard that from dozens of sources including family, friends, and professionals.



katsung47 said:


> I've experience to change the roof, the contractor never asked to check the attic.


Nope, changing a roof it makes perfect sense to check the attic where trusses support said roof and where evidence of any problems (ceiling stains) is easiest to see.

You are disregarding something so obvious because you have no other choice to make your wild paranoid fantasies work.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 31, 2015)

I wouldn't put anything past this corrupted and nasty administration. If they need to tear down a good person,  so be it


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jan 31, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> I wouldn't put anything past this corrupted and nasty administration. If they need to tear down a good person,  so be it


Hah hah it has nothing to do with the administration, Katsung has been babbling insane rants on the internet for much longer than one administration.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 31, 2015)

katsung47 said:


> 747. Petraeus case is an extortion (11/27/2012)
> 
> On Nov. 10, CIA Chief Petraeus resigned from his post because the FBI had found his affairs in Broadwells email.  On Nov. 20, we have such a news:
> 
> ...




Look at the bright side.

Maybe a partisan show trial of a general out of favour can be a precedent for a partisan show trial of a President out of office.


----------



## katsung47 (Feb 11, 2015)

SteadyMercury said:


> You are disregarding something so obvious because you have no other choice to make your wild paranoid fantasies work.


 
You proved yourself a harasser when you spend so much time to defend your master's plot with a "paranoid fantaies" man.

---------------

*880. Typical story of secret deal (2/1/2015)*

Here is a typical story of secret deal with North Korea. The Feds used to set up big events distract people’s attention from my case. In 2009, they had a plot in April. As usual, they arranged a China trip for my wife in early April. See, “ 594. Framed case in March and April (3/20/09)”

The secret deal and hostage for payment.

3/17/2009  Current TV of San Francisco sent two reporters - Laura Ling and Euna Lee to China to gather the news of North Korea refugees. They were mysteriously arrested by N.Korea board guards. It was pre-arranged, to justify the payment as ransom for prisoners.

4 /5/2009. N.Korea launched a ballistic missile to the Alaska area.

5 /24/2009. N.Korea had a nuclear test.



> North Korea Claims to Conduct 2nd Nuclear Test
> 
> By CHOE SANG-HUNP  May 24, 2009
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/25/world/asia/25nuke.html?_r=0


 
8/4/2009 prisoners were released.



> During Visit by Bill Clinton, North Korea Releases American Journalists
> 
> By Glenn Kessler  Wednesday, August 5, 2009
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/08/04/AR2009080400684.html


 
Here is the payment to that secret deal.



> OBAMA KEEPS N. KOREA OFF TERROR SPONSOR LIST
> 
> FEB. 3, 2010
> 
> ...


 


> US flood aid shipment arrives in North Korea
> AP – Sun, Sep 4, 2011
> 
> PYONGYANG, North Korea (AP) — The United States has provided a small yet symbolic shipment of emergency relief items to flood-hit North Korea, in the latest sign of thawing ties between the wartime foes.
> ...


 
More food.



> US food aid for NKorea would bring nuclear talks a step closer
> By Associated Press, Published: December 18, 2011
> 
> The United States was poised to announce a significant donation of food aid to North Korea this week
> ...


 
Did you see the difference? Iraq had no WMD, it was invaded by the US. N. Korea did have a nuclear test. It got food aid even been kept off the terror sponsor list.

*881. Create a cyberspace war to wipeout information (2/5/2015)*

One important reason the Feds try to eliminate me is because the articles I posted in internet reveal the truth of their criminal behaves. So part of their actions is to wipeout my threads from the internet. Each plot used to come with an internet attack.
In plot of April 2009, they bribed N. Korea to launch a rocket and have a nuclear test to distract the plot. They create a worm attack in internet. (see last article) I wrote “597. Rocket launch and worm Conficker (4/5/09)”

In plot of November 2010, it was a nuclear attack. see (653). They created WikiLeaks and Assange case to justify an internet control. See “655. Bin Laden and Julian Assange, False flag and living plant (12/7/2010)” and “657. Internet control and computer plant (12/16/2010)”.

In plot of March 2013, I allege the Feds planed a nuclear attack on New York, see (759) to (762).
In (760) I wrote, “I also talked about the Feds would activate large scale internet attack to eliminate my articles”. My articles would be disappeared in a cyber-war with China. The pre-propaganda preparation was the news of Chinese “Unit 61398 of the People's Liberation Army”.

For this November plot of 2014, the cyberspace war was set to be done by N. Korea. That was the result of the release of American hostages. See, “879. Comic show of “prisoners release” (1/25/2015)”.

My articles reveals valuable material about the how the Feds work in US and high tech. weapons they used to deal with American people. I believe they will delete all my articles in internet, so load it before a fake “cyberspace war”.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Feb 12, 2015)

katsung47 said:


> You proved yourself a harasser when you spend so much time to defend your master's plot with a "paranoid fantaies" man.


Harasser = responding to posts you make on a message board? I don't think so.

You draw the least likely conclusions not on weight of evidence, but on which ones support your ridiculous paranoia about massive government plots against you. That is clear to any sane person, which of course disqualifies you from making a judgement.

Must be might convenient to be able to simply dismiss anyone who points out the obvious gaping holes in your logic as part of the conspiracy.


----------



## katsung47 (Feb 22, 2015)

*882. Attempt of a cyberspace war went soured (2/12/2015)*

In later December 2014, the FBI said there was conclusive evidence that North Korea's government was behind the hacking of Sony.

Then, President Obama joined to attack N. Korea for cyberspace hacking on Sony. He warned that America would retaliate in response the hacking of Sony.

Obviously this was the continuation of November plot. If I was eliminated, there would have been an internet hacking war took place in the name of “retaliation with N. Korea” and all my postings would be wiped out from internet.  For this the Feds had a secret deal with N. Korea. (see #879)

Anyhow, I survived and people found that N. Korea having no ability to hack the Sony.



> ByChris Spargo for MailOnline  Published: 14:59 EST, 25 December 2014 |
> 
> •Now, the findings of the FBI are being called into question by many of the cybersecurity industry's leading experts
> 
> ...


 
To cover up the flaw here is a news to revamp.



> U.S. suspects North Korea had help attacking Sony Pictures: source
> 
> By Mark Hosenball and Jim Finkle
> 
> ...


 
*883. Internet attack continues (2/16/20150)*

At the same time when the FBI accused the N. Korea hacking of Sony, I was attacked in Internet too.

On 12/20/2014, I failed to post at https://www.facebook.com/intelligencehub , also this one:



> You are not authorized to access this page.
> 
> http://www.ivillage.com/forums/node/add/forum/1683


 
In late December and early January, I couldn’t post in several sites in face book. (about ten sites I failed to post on them)

The censorship continues until now. The excuse now is that my post need pre-approval.


> 1/25/2015
> 
> Your post has been submitted and is pending approval by an admin.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/541836385828708/#!/groups/pilotsfortruth/


 
2/10/2015, two web sites gave me similar notice,



> Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting. You will now be taken back to the forum. If you opted to post a poll, you will now be allowed to do so.
> 
> Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


 
They are:  http://www.pprune.org/rumours-news-13/  and

http://boards.thisismoney.co.uk/financial-news/

Of course, pending approval means not approval.

In two other web sites, my threads were deleted.



> 5th February 2015, 08:29 PM
> JCFantasy23
> 
> MOD HAT ON
> ...


 and
http://www.tehforum.co.uk/forum/


----------



## SteadyMercury (Feb 26, 2015)

> *883. Internet attack continues (2/16/20150)*


Heh heh that isn't an attack on you, that is defense against you.

Obviously various places you post have had it with your endless delusional rants, so they have taken steps to mitigate attack of the schizo.


----------



## katsung47 (Mar 6, 2015)

*884. Typical Chinese secret deal (2/24/2015)*

The Feds used to make a secret deal with a hostile country to frame a case. The advantage is nobody can investigate the case in a hostile country. People also tend to believe the framed case, rarely they will think of that a hostile country would cooperate with the US intelligence.

In my case, the Feds used to bribe N. Korea. N. Korea is small and weak country, the payment it demanded is less expensive than the China. See #879 to #883.

The typical Chinese one is much bigger.

That was EP-3 spy plane hostage case took place in early April 2001. I then found an article in internet.



> Red Chinese get big bucks in Secret hostage deals
> By Sherman H. Skolnick  04/11/01
> Entry Level Ecigs Halo G6 or Green Smoke Express Skolnicks Ecig Reports
> 
> ...


 
Though the article was vague and confuse as a cover up misinformation, I still extract some information from this passage.

It was a secret deal between US intelligence and Chinese secret police. The signatory and guarantor are agents of DEA and FBI.

Chinese secret police was to provide a smuggling case of Heroin “China White” so they need a news censorship for the reputation of China.

So said mainstream media is under control of the Feds. They can guarantee what news be released or not.

*885. Huge payment to China and internet harassment (2/28/2015)*

On April 1, 2001, an US EP-3 spy plane collided with a Chinese fighter jet and landed in Hainan Island. 24 crew members were released on April 11, 2001.
On same day, Mr. Sherman H. Skolnick wrote an article "RED CHINESE GET BIG BUCKS IN SECRET HOSTAGE DEALS". He revealed a huge ransom has been paid to China by the US. 



> RED CHINESE GET BIG BUCKS IN SECRET HOSTAGE DEALS
> by Sherman H. Skolnick 04/11/01
> 
> The Red Chinese are to get massive funds and terms in the secret deals brokered by Federal Reserve Commissar Alan Greenspan. ......
> ...


 
Obviously S.SKOLNICK was an insider of the intelligence so he could quickly access to the internal information. Of course he could not release the truth of the deal and had to pack it with a lot of unrelated material and cover up information to confuse the outsiders. It took me years to find the truth. Skolnick was dead five years later in 2006. I think he was murdered for that article even though he was an insider. This article now was not available in Internet as it was in earlier years. I was lucky to save it in my memory.

Three days ago, when I wrote #884 to quote the content of that article, the window became blank and the USB lost its function. The agent who monitor on my computer disabled it. I had to use another computer (not accessed to internet) to unload the USB, then copy it word by word. When I wrote this article(#885), the window system is harassed again and I have to re-write it in notebook. It only proves my analysis on Skolnick's article is very correct, the Feds are afraid of it.


----------



## katsung47 (Mar 17, 2015)

*886. The real payment is to be member of WTO (3/7/2015)*

At first, I was puzzled at Skolnick’s quotation of payment - “40 Billion dollars in U.S. credits, assets, gold bullion, and currencies, both U.S. and foreign.” It was more like a looting list of how the FBI and DEA rob people then a payment in secret deal. It was until several years later when the economy of China had a big leap forward. When the news reported its GDP passed over German….. then Japan…. Now becomes the second economic power of the world. I realized the real payment China demanded in that deal was to be the host of 2008 Olympic Game and the membership of the WTO.



> RED CHINESE GET BIG BUCKS IN SECRET HOSTAGE DEALS
> by Sherman H. Skolnick 04/11/01
> 
> …….
> ...


 
I was also puzzled by this statement in article for some time. EP-3 spy plane case was a sheer business between China and US. Why other intelligences were involved? Now I know, to complete Chinese demand, US needed votes in Olympic Game Commission as well in organization of WTO.

Probably for this reason, Skolnick wrote this article. They could not seal the black box because too many countries joined the case. We outsiders thus know there was a secret deal.

*887. Interest exchange (3/11/2015)*

When I first read Skolnick’s article, two things were very evident for me. 1. The prominent role of US side was D.O.J. (FBI and DEA were the signatory and guarantor of the deal) not D.O.D., although the hostage was the crew of spy plane. 2. The core thing was around a drug case - smuggling of China White to United States. Why D.O.D. made such a big sacrifice? Chinese dismantled that EP-3 spy plane to get all the secret of it. The later development proved there was an interest exchange between D.O.D. and D.O.J..

4/1/2001 to 4/11, EP-3 spy plane crashed with Chinese fighter jet, landed in Hainan Island. The crew members were released ten days later under a secret deal. Pentagon created a platform for D.O.J. to pay China to frame a drug case for it.

4/26/2001, Silverstein was given the lease of WTC.


> Ownership, Control, and Insurance of The World Trade Center
> On April 26 of 2001 the Board of Commissioners for the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey awarded Silverstein Properties and mall-owner Westfield America a 99-year-lease on the following assets: The Twin Towers, World Trade Center Buildings 4 and 5, two 9-story office buildings, and 400,000 square feet of retail space.
> 
> 9-11 Research Controlling Interests


D.O.J. created a platform for Pentagon to get a “terror attack” it needed. FBI controls domestic security so it also controls the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey.

D.O.D. got the war it wanted and D.O.J. got a drug case it wanted. Four months later we saw 911 bombing.


----------



## katsung47 (Mar 28, 2015)

*888. The first payment for the drug case (3/18/2015)*

It took two months (4/11 to 6/11) for the Feds and Chinese secret police to arrange a drug case – to smuggle heroine from south west China to US.

6/9/2001  I received warnings from the Feds.



> Author:FBI <mailto:FBI@hotmail.com> (66.44.60.9)
> Subject:Your Time Is UP, Kat Hak Sung !Sat, Jun 9 2001 at 8:25 am[
> Email Msg </cgi-bin/forum/forum.cgi?c=emailmsgform&fid=1937-truth&mid=27> | Invite </cgi-bin/forum/forum.cgi?c=inviteform&fid=1937-truth>
> 
> Message:Kat Hak Sung! Your time is up! We are giving you 3x24 hours to surrender. Turn yourself in to the local authority where you are residing now. You have been sentenced to DEATH in absentia. ..... Within 3x24 hours you should surrender and turn yourself in, to serve your death sentence under the gallows. The state of California has restored this kind of death sentence just for you. ....


 
6/11/2001  The day of Timothy McVeigh's execution. He was accused for Oklahoma bombing. Since then I learned the feds used to create a big event to distract public’s attention from a small case – the murder of Kat Sung.

For something unknown, the designated drug case hadn’t broken up. The Chinese secret police must have completed their duty of the secret deal. The US had to pay for it. That’s a big loss of US international interest. Someone had to take the responsibility. FBI director Louis Freeh had to resign from his post in June, 2001 when the Feds planned drug case ended.



> DIRECTOR OF F.B.I. SAYS HE'LL RESIGN AFTER EIGHT YEARS
> 
> By DAVID JOHNSTON  May 2, 2001
> 
> ...


 
Next month, the big winner, China, got its first payment.



> OLYMPICS; Beijing Wins Bid for 2008 Olympic Games
> 
> By JERE LONGMAN  July 14, 2001
> 
> ...


 
*889. Second payment of the secret deal (3/22/2015)*

The first stage of the secret deal was marked by: Timothy McVeigh’s execution and former FBI Chief Louis Freeh’s resignation in June and China’s awarding to host 2008 Olympic Games in July. Then the next stage started at same time.



> THE WORLD TRADE CENTER TOWERS COLLAPSE AS AN ENORMOUS INSURANCE SCAM.
> 
> On the 23rd July, 2001, just seven weeks previous to the World Trade Center demolitions, the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey signed a deal with a consortium (Larry Silverstein, Westfield America Inc and Lloyd Goldman) led by Larry Silverstein for a 99 year lease of the World Trade Center complex.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/mirrors/guardian2/september-eleven/insurance-scam.htm


 
On July 23, Larry Silverstein took over the control of WTC complex. It took seven weeks for them to prepare for the controlled demolition of WTC building 1,2 and 7. It was a big job to install something to dismantle three giant buildings.



> "WASHINGTON, July 26, 2001 (AP)
> 
> "Earlier this week, the Justice Department leased a NASA-owned G-3 Gulfstream for a 6-day trip to Western states. Such aircraft cost the government more than $1,600 an hour to fly. ….
> 
> ...


 
The Feds knew the coming “terror attack” would come with “hijacked commercial airplanes”. So they prevented the “threat” in advance for their master.

Less than a week after the 911 attack, China was affirmed for its second payment.



> WTO NEWS: 2001 PRESS RELEASES
> Press/243
> 17 September 2001
> 
> ...


----------



## katsung47 (Apr 8, 2015)

*890. Germanwings airliner crash was a plot (3/29/2015)*

I think Germanwings airline crash was similar to recent airplane accidents – MH370, MH17. It was done by a big black hand. The purpose is to intimidate German to join war against Russia in Ukraine. France was warned too – that was Paris Hebdo “terror attack”. Now it’s German’s turn.

In disappearance case of MH370, I allege they used Uninterruptible autopilot system. (see #825, 826, 830, 832, 835, 851) In this case, they used EM sleep wave.

Co-pilot Lubitz was in forced asleep and couldn’t react to any outside world’s noise.



> Who was Andreas Lubitz, Germanwings co-pilot blamed for crash?
> 
> By Diana Magnay, Ashley Fantz and Catherine E. Shoichet, CNN
> , Fri March 27, 2015
> ...


 
I had a lot of experience with that mandated sleep wave. It was a “sudden, irresistible sleepiness”. I couldn’t wake up even if there was a severe headache. (Headache was caused by a separate EM microwave ray shooting, sleep wave only force people to go asleep) I wrote about this 13 years ago. See “12. Mind control EM sleep wave (1)” to # 16. http://katsung.forumotion.com/t4-em-sleep-wave#77

“Steady breathing” may well explain Rubitz was in deep sleep. Air-controller’s communication, knock at cabinet door, passengers’ scream, none could interrupt him. As for the locked door, if someone could install sleep device in cockpit, they could do similar work as well. 

*891. Time table of huge payment to China (4/2/2015)*

4/1/2001  EP-3 spy plane landed in Hainan Island.
4/11  Crew of EP-3 were released. Skolnick posted an article article "RED CHINESE GET BIG BUCKS IN SECRET HOSTAGE DEALS".

4/26/2001  Silverstein was given the lease of WTC.

That was an interest exchange. D.o.D. created a case so that D.o.J. could made a secret deal with China secret police to create a drug smuggling case. D.o.J. helped D.o.D. to get the 911 bombing case.

5/11/2001 Timothy McVeigh’s first planned execution date but delayed 30 days.
6/11/  Timothy McVeigh executed.
These two days were originally planned for the breakup of the framed drug case and the murder of Kat Sung. The attempt failed. I’ll tell the story later.
9/11  WTC bombing

7/13/2001  China awarded to host 2008 Summer Olympic Game.
9/7  China was affirmed the entry of WTO.
China got its payment of the secret deal.

Skolnick never mentioned that the payment was Olympic hosting and membership of WTO. But one sentence revealed something. “The principal financial terms of the hostage release are not to be publicized for at least until after Red China successfully arranges hosting the International Olympics…… according to European and non-European intelligence sources.”

Until 4/11/2001, China had never had chance to host Olympic Game, let alone to be member of WTO. Why Skolnick used that event as a reference? Unless he knew it’s a deal had to pay.



> Eight years after a narrow and unexpected defeat to Sydney, Australia, in its attempt to be host to the 2000 Olympics, Beijing more than doubled the votes Toronto received as the runner-up.


 


> WTO Working Party Finally Approves Chinese Membership
> 
> 18 September 2001
> The "long and painful" talks, as the EC's chief negotiator Karl Falkenberg called them, eased when, on 13 September, Mexico announced the achievement of a bilateral deal with China.
> http://www.ictsd.org/bridges-news/bridges/news/wto-working-party-finally-approves-chinese-membership


Now we know why China could get that “narrow and unexpected” Olympic Game hosting in July and didn’t have to wait “long and painful” procedure to the WTO any longer in September that year.


----------



## katsung47 (Apr 19, 2015)

*892. The purchase of a painting (4/9/2015)*

My grandfather, Sung HanZhang, had been the CEO of Bank of China for decades. (At that time, there was no term of CEO, his post was General Manager or Director of Border at that time)

Mr. Mei LanFang was a famous artist of Peking Opera then. In 1930, he had a tour to North America. His art show of Peking Opera was a great success in US. My grandfather had helped to fund his tour. Mr. Mei Lanfang drew a Chinese painting as a thank you gift to my grandfather when he returned from trip.

My grandfather attributed a lot to establish the popularity of Bank of China. In the show room of Bank’s History, they displayed articles of my grandfather, including the painting of Mr. Mei Lanfang.

Last month, my wife told me that “Bank of China” offered one million yuan Rengminbi, (about 160 k US dollar) to buy that painting from my mother.

Since the Bank of China is now a state running business and the Chinese secret police actively collaborate with the Feds in murder case on me and my family. I don’t think it is a coincidence.
I allege it could be a framed money plant case. Once the Feds killed key witnesses of my family members, the China would prove the fund was illegal. Of course, China would got reward in secret deal.

*893. New secret deal (4/13/2015)*

Since China has joined the WTO, Its economy improves a lot. China quickly gets rich. The wealth also created a lot of corrupt officials. Many of them escaped to hide in US. That's a big headache for the Chinese government. For decade it has sought US government help to deport these fugitives but failed. The corrupt Chinese officias have brought a lot of wealth to the US and useful internal information as well which benefits US a lot.

Last month, there was a dramatic turn around.



> China gives 'priority list' of wanted officials to U.S.
> 3/25/2015
> BEIJING (Reuters) - The Chinese government has provided a "priority" list to the United States of Chinese officials suspected of corruption and are believed to have fled there, a top state-run newspaper said on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


 
It meant there was a secret negotiation in process. On 4/11/2015, a deal is reached. The fugitives will be handed over to Chinese authority as a payment. Be noticed that both sides are intelligence.



> China says U.S. backs its campaign to hunt down 'economic fugitives'
> 4/11/2015
> 
> BEIJING (Reuters) - The United States has promised support for China's campaign to hunt corrupt officials fleeing abroad, the official Xinhua news agency reported late Friday, after meetings between security officials from the world's two largest economies.
> ...


 
Once again, China gets what it wanted. What is their return to US? A framed drug smuggling case like what they did in EP-3 spy plane's deal? Or illegal money laundry case When they arranged a "painting purchasing" by Bank of China in last month?(see #892) I think in following days or months, a framed case would apply on me and my family. My wife will go to China again on April 14. Like usual, it was arranged by the Feds. It's easy to murder or planting when someone is on a tour.


----------



## katsung47 (May 8, 2015)

894. The reason why I don’t have a valid drive license (1) (4/20/2015)

In late 1990s, the Feds intensified persecution on me with their high tech.EM wave weapons. I went to South East Asia to get rid of those radiation shooting. I drifted there from March 1999 to July 2000. 

In March 2000, I was in Thailand. I found the authority tried to frame me in a drug case. I was in horror. This was a very serious matter, so I sought asylum in Foreign Minister of Thailand. It was hard in a strange country if you were framed in such a case. 
(see “49. Frame attempt” and “50. Seeking asylum”)

In July 2000, I returned to US. The bitter experience of trying to frame me in alleged drug case alarmed me. I started to tell my story in Internet. 

On Nov. 12/2001, San Jose Mercury News had a whole page article “Killing Pablo”. It said the “secret group killed 300 people. No one was ever prosecuted. (see #62. Plot) I had a feeling the Feds would carry out a big slaughter in US. That article “Killing Pablo” was to justify their action. 

On January 16, 2001 the Federal Bureau of Prisons set May 16, 2001 asMcVeigh's execution date.
Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

The Feds must have my personal information. May 16, 2001 was carefully selected. My drive license was expired on May 24, 2001. I had to renew my drive license before that date. The Feds was sure that they could intercept my license renewal mail and using it as hard evidence in coming “big drug case”. 

Anyhow, I hesitated to mail the license renewal form. 

On Apr. 11, Skolnick wrote his “RED CHINESE GET BIG BUCKS IN SECRET HOSTAGE DEALS”. I found it was about to frame a “Heroin smuggling case”, not for hostage releasing. Combined with the article “killing Pablo”, I thought the Feds must have plotted a big drug case on me. 

5/11/2001 The original planned execution date of Timothy McViegh. I didn’t mail the renewal form, that interrupted the plan of the Feds. They had to extend the execution date. 

5/12/2001 The Mercury News had a brief news which proves my suspicion was very accurate, I wouldn’t renew my drive license. (see “64. My brother in law was targetted”) Even if it causes so much trouble in my life. 

6/11/2001 McVeigh was executed. 


895. New plot is similar to the 2001 one (4/24/2015)

In early May 2001, the resignation of the Heads of FBI and DEA also indicates something big would take place. 



> DIRECTOR OF F.B.I. SAYS HE'LL RESIGN AFTER EIGHT YEARS
> 
> By DAVID JOHNSTON Published: May 2, 2001
> 
> DIRECTOR OF F.B.I. SAYS HE LL RESIGN AFTER EIGHT YEARS - NYTimes.com






> Impeachment Figure in Line For Drug Enforcement Post
> 
> By JAMES RISEN Published: May 9, 2001
> 
> ...




Those heads used to step down with crime their department committed. At that time, it was for a framing drug case and attempt murder planned to happen several days later (originally for May 11, 2001 then extended to June 11 but went soured) 

Now they repeat that old tactic again. 



> DEA Chief Michele Leonhart To Resign Amid 'Sex Party' Scandal,Policy Disagreements
> 
> Posted: 04/21/2015
> 
> DEA Chief Michele Leonhart To Resign Amid Sex Party Scandal Policy Disagreements



-----------------


> Senate Confirms Loretta Lynch as Attorney General After Long Delay
> 
> By JENNIFER STEINHAUER APRIL 23,2015
> WASHINGTON — After one of the nation’s most protracted cabinet-level confirmation delays, the Senate Thursday approved Loretta E. Lynch to be attorney general
> ...




Another two resignations of D.o.J. which means the Feds plot a new drug case ( DEA involved) and will commit a murder crime so they step down in advance to take the responsibility. Everything is similar to the EP-3 spy case of 2001 while secret deal with China has been made. (see "893. New secret deal (4/13/2015)") It could happen as early as tomorrow- Apr.25/2015 - my wife’s return date from her Chinese trip which was arranged by the Feds.


----------



## katsung47 (May 8, 2015)

896. Still the F.I.S.A. Court (5/5/2015)


In "893. New secret deal(4/13/2015)" and "895. New plot is similar to the 2001 one (4/24/2015)", I said the old tactic repeated. The Feds have a new plot with the help of Chinese secret police. My wife had been arranged a Chinese trip from 4/14 to 4/25. After her return from China, C.Y.- an alleged Chinese double agent has visited my house three times in latest week.(see C.Y. at #668,669 and 724)

C.Y.'s son works in an American company. A sub-division of that company in China has organized the Chinese staff to have a meeting  in America recently. C.Y. asks my wife to arrange a US tour for those Chinese staff. 

I think it's part of this new plot. The purpose is to link us to a Chinese spy group and cover us under a F.I.S.A. warrant. (Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act)




897. Computer trap (5/5/2015)

On 4/26, one day after my wife's return, the screen of my computer blacked out.  

When my wife saw my conputer was out of order, she said, "Don't touch my computer". She has a notebook computer but she rarely use it. She plays iPad. 

The notebook was given by her boss, said for business material storage. I never touch it before. My wife was a toll of the Feds. I am afraid the computer is full of virus or illegal material-in another word, it might be a planting. 

On 5/3, she suddenly changed her attitude to allow me to use the notebook. For one week I couldn't go internet. So I used it right away. 

I used to post with window Word Process. It doesn't work in that notebook. A frame instracts: "

Activation Wizard

Your beta software has expired.
Use Add or Remove Programs in Control Panel to remove the beta software from your computer."

My wife said beta software might be downloaded by her boss or someone else.

The wizard suggested to go through a list of programs. I was scared. If the Feds hid a malicious worm program and I could touch it off by just a click, then the computer could become a virus source. It thus gives the Feds the excuse of search and arrest they have sought for such a long time. 

I think it's a trap that the Feds set up. They sabotaged my computer with some back door system, just like what they did in MH370 (with hidden auto pilot system) and drove me to another computer they prepared.


----------



## katsung47 (Apr 30, 2016)

898.  why I don’t have a valid drive license (2) (5/5/2015)

In March 2001, I received a drive license renewal notice from DMV. The old license would expire on May 24,2001. I hesitated to mail the renewal form to DMV because there was an event at that time trying to get my signature on a blank paper. It alarmed me that the Feds was organizing a plot.  

4/11/2001, Skolnick's article revealed there was a secret deal made between Chinese secret police and the Feds. The deal was to create a drug smuggling case from China to US. 

5/11/2001, Timothy McVeigh's excution date. It was delayed. I think it was because I didn't mail my drive license renewal form to DMV. The Feds need my drive license as evidence in their framed case. 

5/12/2001, a brief news in Mercury News said there was a malfunction in machine which issuing renewal drive license in Sacramento DMV office. It caused a lot of renewal drive license sent to wrong addresses. It justified why my drive license would be in wrong hand if I had mailed renewal form. The news issuing date was well planned. The action day of the Feds was 5/11. The execution of McVeigh was used to distract public's attention from a framed drug case. The victim would have no chance to read the news of malfunction machine of DMV next day. 

6/11/2001, McVeigh executed. The Feds knew that I wouldn't renew my drive license any more. Their plan failed. But I since lost the chance to drive. 

9/11/2001, the promised deal to Pentagon still had to pay. Besides, the Feds had to get the Patriot Act to keep their target under surveillance. The news after 911 attack proved my allegation was very correct. The Feds used victime's drive license as their evidence.




> 9/11 Hijackers Leave a Clear Trail of Evidence'
> 
> Investigators find a remarkable number of possessions left behind by the hijackers:
> Two of Mohamed Atta’s bags are found on 9/11. They contain a handheld electronic flight computer, a simulator procedures manual for Boeing 757 and 767 aircraft, two videotapes relating to “air tours?of the Boeing 757 and 747 aircraft, a slide-rule flight calculator, a copy of the Koran, Atta’s passport, his will, his international driver’s license, a religious cassette tape,
> ...






See all articles at:  How the Feds persecute people - Page 3 

From EP-3 spy plane to 811 attack

EM sleep wave



899. April plot (3/29/2016)


A secret deal between the Feds (FBI and DEA) and Chinese secret police in 2001.

4/1/2001   EP-3 collided with a Chinese military jet and landed in Hainan Island, China.
      O.O.D. created EP-3 spy plane event for the D.O.J.. 

4/11  The crew of EP-3 was released.  Skolnick wrote article, " Red Chinese get big bucks in Secret hostage       deals " D.O.J. got the drug smuggling case from Chinese secret police. 

5/11  original planed execution date of Timothy McVeigh. It was used to distract the case of killing of Kat       H.Sung.  Anyhow, I didn't mail the drive license renewal letter. So the Feds delayed the execution of McVeigh.

6/11  McVeigh executed. My drive license expired on 5/25. Knowing I wouldn't renew my drive license, the Feds        had to finish their plot. The planned drug case didn't break off. Former FBI director Louis Freeh       resigned to take the responsibility.

7/13  China got the host of 2008 Summer Olympic. Payment to China for the secret deal. 

9/11  WTC collapsed. A payback from D.O.J. to Pentagon. (for starting war in Mid-east) Atta's drive license was used as evidence.


9/17  China got the membership of WTO. Payment to China for the secret deal.

A new secret deal between the Feds and Chinese secret police in 2016. China will play the role to kill my family members when they are arranged for trips there. 



> Strange Bedfellows: China’s Security Chief, FBI’s Comey Meet in Beijing
> MARCH 14, 2016
> 
> 
> ...



My wife will have a trip to China from 4/3/2016 to 4/17.  

Something big will happen in April to distract the murder case - either a natural disaster, epidemic, terror attack, or all of them if I would be murdered in their plot.


----------



## shadow355 (May 5, 2016)

katsung47 said:


> 747. Petraeus case is an extortion (11/27/2012)
> 
> On Nov. 10, CIA Chief Petraeus resigned from his post because the FBI had found his affairs in Broadwells email.  On Nov. 20, we have such a news:
> 
> ...




The General - however intelligent and a good leader screwed up. 

He is the perfect candidate to lose a security clearance by his actions. No security clearance equals no job ; it's that simple. 

You at times can cross the line - within bounds  in the performance  of your job ( DEA - FBI - Military ) as long as supervisors know and it is documented.

You can join the US Military , and receive a security clearance after admitting to marijuana use. If you lie on your National Agency Check paperwork , and a background check reveals you did use Marijuana ( through computer check or interviews  ) you get no security clearance - find a job that does not let you have access to secrets . 

If you can't be trusted, you are a person whom potentially can volunteer, or be recruited to be a spy. If the wrong people find out ...you can be blackmailed - one blackmail scenario is betraying your country. Betraying , such as the Aldrich Ames event, can get people killed. 

Petreaus is lucky he stayed out of jail. 

Good talent and leadership wasted. Plus..... Dumbass left a paper trail as I read. 

I see Paula Broadwell as 50% of the blame. 

Shadow  355


----------



## katsung47 (May 15, 2016)

900. Murder in jail (4/2/2016)

How would they murder Kat Sung? Find an excuse to arrest him then killing him in the jail. They performed this action 6 months ago. 



> 3 Santa Clara County jail deputies charged in mentally ill inmate's death
> 
> Veronica Rocha   9/8/2015
> 
> ...



I live in San Jose. If I were arrested, Santa Clara county jail will be the place to detain me. The sheriffs obviously were hinted that the target the feds wanted to kill was a psycho. Michael Tyree, unfortunately was a mentally ill inmate, was mistakened as the target and became the victim. 

I used to be tarnished as insane by the cyberspace team agents. The following quote of a reply from fourpart Currently may well indicate my foresight and their elimination skill.




> FourPart  Currently   05-04-2015
> Senior Member
> 
> 
> ...




901. Donald Trump is a candidate of the Feds.(1)  (4/30/2016)

I say so because in this campaign there is a lot of comedy show done by S.S.G..

Those rallies, either for trump or against him, have the purpose to raise his popularity. 

What is S.S.G.? 

" The FBI Special Support Group , or SSG (They're nicknamed G's), supposedly does much of the routine work for the Bureau, leaving the FBI agents themselves free to pursue more important matters. ... 

They usually work part-time, and earn about $5,000.00 - $10,000.00 per year or more.  The FBI doesn't advertise the existence of the SSG, but it's no big secret either.  The reality of the Special Support Group is much different than the "released" information.  SSG teams regularly harass and even menace people on the FBI's Black List. ...

  The FBI calls this harassment "dangling," and they do it on a regular basis to people who  frequently have committed no offense other than to have drawn the ire of the Bureau.  Many SSG's are of the lowest caliber of human life, especially those chosen for excessive  harassment of innocent citizens.  Far too often SSG teams consist of bullies, perverts, racists and ex-convicts and other dregs whose sole purpose is to drive people crazy and ruin their lives.  If one of their victims snaps and tears one of them up, the bloodied G will press charges, perjure himself if confronted with his FBI affiliation, and the victim is locked up. Mission accomplished. That's one reason why the FBI is not very open about the SSG.  This is just one of the many questionable and outright illegal activities that the FBI  uses our tax dollars for.  The very people sworn to uphold our Civil Rights are perhaps the most flagrant violators.  If you attend a protest rally, or otherwise call attention to yourself, don't be surprised  if you start seeing the same bizarre group of people showing up everywhere you go, bothering  you and behaving like psychotic clowns."

http://www.angelfire.com/ny5/tradecencrimes/page447.html

Of course, Donald Trump himself is a S.S.G. - a high ranking one. 

He is chosen because something big will happen. No big group (Democratic Party or Republican Party ) wants to take the responsibility. A clown would easily do that job.  

902. Trump's job (2)    (5/7/2016)

I revealed the Tramp campaign was a comedy on 4/30. Within days his rivals Cruze and Kasich dropped the election campaign. It would be a joke to go on with this comic show. 

This country is ruled by the Feds.  They rule the country by controlled intelligence and media. They select politicians through rigged election and justify the election result through the fake poll done by media. 

In 2001, Clinton left the White House with a budget surplus. That was unusual. Most U.S.presidents added deficit to the huge national debt. Yet the Feds arranged George W. Bush to win the election. They need a candidate of their own to take care of the big events they planed to create - 911 attack, the Patriot Act and the Mid-east wars. 

When the media beat the drum to push up Trump's popularity, it means the Feds having another plan to produce a second "Bush". That's why I said something big will happen - bigger than 911 attack and the Mid-east wars. 

The big events may relate to China, I think. 911 attack was a derivation derived from the secret deal between the Feds and Chinese secret police.(see #884 to #899)  Benefited from "hosting the Olympic summer game" and "membership of WTO", China has been developed into economic power No.2 of the world. Which is shaking the super-power throne of the US. That's the story of Bush time. 

Now they want Donald Trump to take care of the situation of economic collapse in coming years. The main job is to cover up the murder case -  to kill Kat Sung, his relatives and people who know this story. That is the core interest of the Feds for which they have paid so much to China. see new secret deal at :"899. April plot (3/29/2016)".


----------



## katsung47 (May 28, 2016)

903. Room vacated for years (5/15/2016)

Feng L. Sung is my young sister. She lives in San Francisco. The ground floor of her house was reformed to a two bed room in law for rent. The tenant is Mr. Jin.

Mr. Jin's grandmother had worked as a maid with my family for decades. She had no children. She adopted a son. That's Mr. Jin's father - a school teacher. My father abominated him, said that he was a government informant. My grandfather was a celebrate who went abroad when the Communist Party took over the China. It was natural that the government set an eye on our family. 

As I know, Mr. Jin was a tax collector when he was in China. Several years ago, he rented a bedroom from my sister. The odd thing is that he doesn't allow my sister to rent off the other vacant room. This behave becomes a talking issue in our friends circle. Why he wants to keep an empty room there? It's strange that my sister tolerates his bully action. For me, this is very clear. Mr. Jin, likes his father, works as snitch for Chinese government. When the Feds have a deal with Chinese secret police, China sends many agents here to monitor my family. e.g.: G-man and C.Lady worked as colleagues with my wife, C.Y. and W.S. bought the house in my neighborhood.(see #635,643,644, 584) Mr.Jin, moved into my sister's house. The vacant room is obviously a trap, to link the new tenant to a F.I.S.A. warrant.  

Last week, I learned the emptied room for years now is rented off. The new tenant is my daughter. She doesn't want to take too much commute to San Francisco. A new plot starts in the end of May and June. 

904. Birds of a feather flock together (5/19/2016)


In "901. Donald Trump is a candidate of the Feds." I said Trump is a S.S.G., that this election campaign is full of S.S.G. rally comic show. 

Two weeks ago, Trump revealed something.  



> Trump accuses Cruz's father of helping JFK's assassin
> 
> By NOLAN D. MCCASKILL 05/03/16
> 
> ...


 Trump accuses Cruz's father of helping JFK's assassin

Picture:
https://fuhrerious88blog.files.wordpress.com/2016/04/img_4139.jpg 

1. It proves President Kennedy was assassinated by organized plot. Many S.S.G. activated to guarantee the success of the assassination - either to cover up or to be "reliable witness. 

2. In last message, I talked about the case that father and son all work as informant for the government. Like father like son. So are Ted Cruze and his father. Anyone to win this comic show will be a S.S.G. after all.  

Ted Cruze drops out the campaign just because he represents Republican Party. The GOP doesn't want their fame to be hurt by the ugly work done by the next President. 

905. June plot (5/25/2016)

Ben Gu is my brother in law. His wife is my youngest sister. Ben Gu is a successful business man. He now owns several houses in San Francisco. He also is a target of the Feds. (see# 64. My Brother in law was targetted.)


Ben Gu has an eld brother lives in Shanghai. Ben often helps him in finance. Now his niece live in his house in San Francisco. Strange enough, Ben's niece has a theory that Ben's wealth should belong to her father's. Her reason is, three decads ago, when her great Aunt sponserd one to the States, it ought to be her father not Ben because her father was the eld brother, should have the previledge. 

My relative told me this story. "Ben earns his wealth with his hard working. It's absurd to have such an opinion". She said resentfully. 

I have different view. It's a typical evil tactic of the intelligence. They used to provoke family conflict with jealousy. 

What alarms me is Ben's niece will go home next month. I allege Ben's niece and Mr. Jin both work for the intelligence and are planted in my sisters house. A framed case may break out in June. Likely a drug case from China. Ben Gu imported merchandise from China. It's easy to plant something in shipment.

To plant in garbage can is also a tactic the Feds used to use. (see # 689. Plant in garbage can and 6/10/2011 case (10/17/2011)). Coincidence is there is a notice from city of San Jose: 
"Free Neighborhood Cleanup Event  
Garbage collect day: Saturday, June 4, 2016"

June, is obviously a month of plot.


----------



## katsung47 (Jun 9, 2016)

906. Effort to link me to F.I.S.A. (6/1/2016)

On 5/30, my wife told me Mr. yao and his family will come to U.S. on 6/3 (Friday) and visit me right on the same day. Mr. Yao was my classmate of Junior middle school. We know each other for more than 50 years. 

The last time I saw him was 21 years ago when I was in China. The sudden visit is not a coincidence. It is arranged by the Feds and Chinese secret police. It's obvious. I just talked about they have planted two informants into my sisters' houses. Now they directly send one to me to link me to the Chinese intelligence. It's easy to recruit ordinary people to be an informant. 

So many events squeeze together in this month. It's for one purpose - the Federal Reserve is eager to raise the prime rate. The world is watching every movement of the Fed Reserve. But it has to obey the order of the Feds.(FBI and DEA) The Feds hold a large quantity of the houses in Bay Area - not only for the convenience of framing a case (they put their informants in targets' neighborhood, in banks, stores, and working place the targets go, but also a method of making money. Normally, it works. But this case lasts too long, more than 20 years. Too many real estates are held. A tiny rate upwards will cause a big cost, let alone there may be a risk to break up a bollon. 

That's why so many efforts to frame a case in this month.  

907.The Feds control the internet (6/7/2016)

On 6/5, Sunday, I joined two two groups in Facebook. One is "9/11 Truth Movement - All Theories Welcomed", the other one is "911 questions". I posted a news "Saudi Press: U.S. Blew Up World Trade Center To Create ‘War On Terror?
". Then I started to post my theory "The origin of 911 attack" in "9/11 Truth Movement". Soon I received a note from the group host. 


Norma Rae    11:58am Jun 5


> Please delete all your posts not related to 9/11 or I will remove you from the group. Thank you in advance.



I leave it alone because my theory is 9/11 related. Then I found my postings started disappeared from the page. I went to the other group"911 questions", found a message was waiting for me:

Ray Kraaijenhagen 





> Jike Sung .. 9/11 related posts only. keep that in mind while you are in this group. it seems you just joined and posted other .. non related articles. they will be deleated.



911 questions Public Group | Facebook


To my astonishment was that I even hadn't started to post "The origin of 911 attack". How did Kraaijenhagen know what I was going to do next and threatened to "they will be deleted."? 

I reviewed that site, found many unrelated messages (such like passed away Boxing star Muhammud Ali...)

The odd story indicts that: 1. I am under the surveillance by the Feds cyberspace team all the time. The response is instant. All happens in minutes. 
2. Those groups are set up by the Feds, are traps to net those who don't believe the lies of government. 
3. My analysis (The origin of 911 attack) is very correct. They are afraid of it. 

 Judge it by yourself if my "The origin of 911 attack" is 9/11 related. 
From EP-3 spy plane to 811 attack


----------



## katsung47 (Jun 22, 2016)

908. Acoustic weapon (6/13/2016)

For more than a decade, I sleep on ground behind iron desk in order to  shelter from E.M. wave attack from the Feds whom live in neighborhood. I can feel it if there is any movement of the ground.

Last year I felt a long lasting vibration of the ground. It gave me a feeling looked like that a machine was working underneath. I could feel it clearly  when I laid on the carpet especially in the morning before dawn when there is no human activity. But I could hardly feel it once I stood up during day time. I speculated that the Feds was using acoustic weapon.

There was an apple tree next to my bedroom. One day a branch of it was broken. Several days later, the whole tree was broken. There are several fruit trees in my yard, only this one was broken off for no obvious reason. 

At that time, the media was hot on a topic that an apartment balcony in Berkley collapsed because the support beam rotted. The incident killed six students.



> 6 who died in Berkeley balcony collapse
> 
> “It appears to be a classic case of dry rot, meaning water intruded into the building [and] rotted the wood”




6 who died in Berkeley balcony collapse are identified; inquiry begins

I put those events together and alleged they were done by the Feds. I knew there was acoustic weapon. It damages objects by resonance. My wife then forced me hard to order a roof repair. She had  a cheap deal introduced by her friend.  I insisted to find a regular contractor with workers safety insurance. I don't want to fall in the trap of the Feds. The broken apple tree was just at the foot of badly leaking roof. If the beam that support the roof was broken like the balcony of Berkley, that tree could be a buffer to save someone's life from a two storey's falling.

I don't think the incident of the balcony collapse of Berkley and the broken off of the apple tree were coincidence. I allege they were damaged by acoustic weapon and the strange vibration of the ground was the result of acoustic weapon

Recently, I feel that strange vibration again. It is stronger then ever. To damage the roof? The house? The underneath pipeline? Or to create a sink hole? They must have a purpose. So I write this message here to see what happen next.


909. Resonance to damage (2) (9/20/2016)

I talked about acoustic weapon on 9/13. That night I felt stronger ever vibration of the ground. Next day, even in day time, I could still feel it when I stood.

When the apple tree broke off last year, there were saplings grew up around its remain root. There are three saplings at tallest height. Like other trees, they grow up upwards. Two were in front of the remain root, about an inch to the remain trunk. One is behind it, about two feet away.

Then I found on 9/14 the two front saplings collapsed. Apparently the resonance damaged the trunks of these two young trees. One collapsed on its root. The other one bent on other shorter saplings. The real one remains straight. I measured the distance. It is three feet away. Obviously, it remains OK because it was not on the pathway of that acoustic wave.

Here is a picture. In left medium you can see one collapsed sapling. In middle the other one was held by other saplings. In right upper corner is the sapling remain undamaged.

Sign in - Google Accounts






The Feds is in rage when I revealed they are using acoustic weapon and upgrade their attack. With the method to damage the  roofing they are forcing me to get into a trap of killing, or otherwise to plant or install murder weapon on roofing in the name of contractor. (see #144,145,211,867)


----------



## katsung47 (Jul 5, 2016)

910. Acoustic weapon killing (9/27/2016)

 In the midnight of 9/26, I woke up to an unusual warm feeling. The heat was from inside body, seemed from blood. Since the Feds using acoustic weapon, I encountered such situation several times. Of course, it also came with strong ground vibration feeling. I had to leave my bedroom and slept in the sofa of the sitting room. A few minutes later the heat inside the body disappeared. I had thought a lot about that phenomenon, now I realize it was the killing resonance. The body of human being has its own resonance frequency. Once the Feds apply that frequency on people, it will cause vibration that produces heat or other damages in their blood, organ or parts of the body. 

I had been intimidated by the Feds through the TV commercial. At that time I thought the heat killing was microwave radiation. Now I realize it is the acoustic weapon. I had posted my allegation in #815. That TV station disappeared several months later after my revelation. Watch that commercial I posted below. It well proves the heat killing weapon. 

quote, 815. TV commercial intimidation (2/8/2014)

ICN is a TV channel that broadcast Chinese news and movies. I think it is run by Chinese capital. My wife used to tune on that channel to watch its TV series. When the series is interesting, I join in. 

I noticed there is a strange commercial in recent broadcast. I think it is an intimidation from the Feds. 

The first one: A lady sits in a sauna room. A pig is approaching her, sniffing. The lady drops some water on heater and create a steam. A thermo-charter shows the temperature goes up followed with a word “COOK? Then lady disappeared and the pig leaves. 

Followed by second one: Most of commercial shows how a fish without water is struggling for air. At last a word appears: NO ATTACK. 

If the motive of the commercial is “cook”right and “no attack? then they were very bad products. People can hardly link sauna room and fish out of water to it. It is good death  intimidation if you know the killing method of the Feds. They used to kill people with microwave radiation. They also kill victims in prison by suffocation with plastic bag on head, then claim it was a suicide. 

I think this is particularly on me. Chinese traditionally symbolize year with twelve animals. I was born in the year of pig. That’s why they put a pig in that commercial. 

That unusual advertisement was broadcast at 11pm (Monday to Friday) at Channel 26.4 ICN(San Francisco Bay Area) in a two hours long (each week day)Chinese series. See how cruel they treat that fish in that commercial. 





Watch how did they torture that fish to produce this commercial.


911. He would do whatever he wanted.(7/4/2016)

On 7/3, I saw a message in internet, "Why The New Child Rape Case Filed Against Donald Trump Should not be ignored

Federal Lawsuit Accuses Trump of Raping 13-Year-Old Girl While Police Refused To File Charges - Counter Current News"

I went to that source, was going to copy the news to share with other readers. I failed to do so. The page of "countercurrentnews.com" was frozen, my browser lost its copy function. It was the work of the surveillance team, I knew. I then tried to google other sources but in other web sites, I encountered the same problem. After nearly an hour struggle, I gave up. I copied the brief message in google search and posted it in internet. 

This event indicates the Feds determine to have Trump- their representative to take the President seat. Help Donald Trump becomes a big mission in Feds group. Even when the surveillance group found I tried to share the negative information about Trump, they automatically harassed to block my action. 

It proves my allegation that "Donald Trump is a candidate of the Feds" in #901. It also proves the Feds used to censor the free speech of media which I described “A top official of the US Drug Enforcement Administration, DEA, as a signatory and guarantor binding as well on successors in office, assures that that Agency will use their best efforts   and most merited personnel to prevent any publicity in the mass media news outlets, of any problem, of any problems to be publicly discussed,..." in #884. 

Here is a more complete message for it. 



> Trump Accused of Raping 13-Year-Old Girl in Federal Lawsuit
> 
> Jun 21, 2016 -
> 
> ...



Trump said he would do whatever he wanted because he is a member of that lawless organization.They have the privilege.


----------



## katsung47 (Jul 19, 2016)

912. In U.S. terror power overrules the money (7/11/2016)

U.S. is a money dominated country. The principle is broken in this campaign. It was found by a Trump supporter. 



> Is Money no longer king of the Presidential election? Look at this, Hillary has spent 60 million dollars in ad buys so far against Trump. Trump has spent ZERO!! Yet latest polls show a statistical TIE between them! This is the same thing that happened to Jeb Bush, against Trump! Money versus message. Looks like message is winning! What is your take?
> GO TRUMP!!
> 
> Is Money no longer king of the Presidential election? - Sitcoms Online Message Boards - Forums



What message has Trump brought to us? Nothing constructive but a lot of abuse.  

This "Money is king" rule will be broken in this president election. Because the Feds want to have their own candidate- Donald Trump to get that seat. So whatever happens - short of campaign money, it doesn't matter. You see what happens -Clinton has to buy ads with money, Trump gets it free. Because the media is controlled by the Feds. 

This country is ruled by the Feds. They rule the country by controlled intelligence and media. They select politicians through rigged election and justify the election result through the fake poll done by media.

913. Deal of roof repair (7/18/2016)

Five weeks ago, I felt a strong, long lasting vibration on ground. I wrote #908.  Quote: "I put those events together and alleged they were done by the Feds. I knew there was acoustic weapon. It damages objects by resonance. My wife then forced me hard to order a roof repair.(last year) She had  a cheap deal introduced by her friend.  I insisted to find a regular contractor with workers safety insurance. I don't want to fall in the trap of the Feds. The broken apple tree was just at the foot of badly leaking roof. If the beam that support the roof was broken like the balcony of Berkley, that tree could be a buffer to save someone's life from a two storey's falling." 

I would say my feeling is very accurate. That vibration is about the roof. Yesterday morning(7/17/2016), a man came to my house. My wife said he was a contractor once had repaired my daughter's house. Now he came to inspect the roof of my house. The man left without any deal. He said he only repairing  the roof for one storey house. The house of two storeys was not in his region. He introduced another company to my wife. 

The man of the other company came right away in the afternoon and signed a contract with my wife. I didn't join the talk of the roofing deal. I know it was just a show. I rarely heard of a roofing man only repair one storey houses'. My wife just did what the Feds told her to do. see "875. My wife works for the Feds ((1/3/2015)".I just gave her my advice: to deal with a regular company which having its worker's safety insured. 

I believe the Feds try to frame me in a roofing collapse case which I have predicted five weeks ago. see: "908. Acoustic weapon (6/13/2016)" .


----------



## katsung47 (Jul 29, 2016)

914.Attempt murder (7/23/2016)

Out of massive murder plots the Feds planned, this "falling death" of roofing incident has years' long history.

My wife signed the roofing contract on 7/17. That day she suggested to cut off a tree in front house. I remembered the broken apple tree. see #909. Resonance to damage (2). The apple tree, was in back yard, a few feet to neighbor's house, so was easy to break under acoustic weapon radiation. The front tree, faces an open space of lane and street, is not so easy to be damaged. The tree can play same role as a buffer when someone falls from roof. It seems the Feds would arrange a "falling death" operation.

  Next morning when I got up at 6:15, I found my wife's car was not in parking lot. Where had she been so early in the morning? I thought she  might have been called for a meeting for "roofing mission". Soon after she came back it's office hour. She hurried out with two empty boxes which she abandoned at staircase for some time. She was going to throw them away. Tree and empty boxes, both were good buffer to deal with a falling object. The purpose of the Feds is very clear. 

I Check the phone book, Other big company written with "License, Bond & insured". "Westshore Roofing Inc" has only "license". My wife insisted that the staff guaranteed they insured the workers. I urged her to get a written claim in paper. Oral guarantee is not evidence. She refused. 

Day after day, the vibration becomes stronger and stronger. The Feds determined to damage the roof beam by resonance to frame a "falling death" incident. I wrangled with my wife for two days, She denied she felt vibration though it's now become strong. I want her to abandon that contract. At last she burst into rage.She said what she spent is her own money. I failed. 

It's sad, that my wife believes the Feds will treated her well because she works for them. It's sad an innocent man will die in an arranged "accidental murder" This will happen in next few days. 


915. Photos censored to cover up (7/25/2016)

The Feds has moved my pictures away and changed the privacy setting into "me only" in my homepage of Facebook to block public to learn the truth. 

Yesterday(7/24), I posted #909 in Christian forum, got a reply to point out the picture was not there. "Looks like someone doesn't want you to share that video!!!" 

The address of the picture became a notice:"This Facebook post is no longer available. It may have been removed or the privacy settings of the post may have changed.

Help Center(F)"

Acoustic weapon killing


I went to my home page in facebook and found the photo column was emptied. Someone moved the photos away and the privacy of the album was changed into "me only" so others won't be able to see the pictures I posted there. 

My homepage in facebook: Jike Sung | Facebook

The censored pictures are mostly about the broken apple tree, the collapsing saplings. They relate to acoustic weapon I recently talked of.

Obviously it is part of their "Roofing murder plot". 


916. Rogue's way to censor my posts(7/25/2016)

Identical censorship methods proves my reveation of "acoustic weapon" and "Roofing death murder plot" are very true. The Feds are afraid of it. 

There are two web sites carry on my long time threads. One is "the dispatch", the other one is "the activist post". 

From 6/13 to 7/14, junk posts filled the message board of "the dispatch", squzee off normal posts. On 7/14, "the dispatch" had to move into a new address without a notice. It also abandoned its message boards. 

From 7/14 to until now, "the activist post" is attacked by similar junk posts. From timing, we can see the attack cyber team transfer their target from one into the other on 7/14.

See how identical the attacks look alike. 

Activist Post Forum

The-Dispatch.com • View forum - Political News

The attack on "the dispatch" started on 6/13. It coincided with my first message  "908. Acoustic weapon (6/13/2016)" I wrote that message after I felt a strong, long lasting ground vibration. The feeling is very true. The Feds started a big operation to eliminate me, and my revelation as well. 

I believe my posts will be wiped out from internet after the elimination of my life. So keep them in your memory if possible. 

Complete story from 1 to 915 could be found at:
How the Feds persecute people


----------



## katsung47 (Aug 12, 2016)

917. Weapon to cause a fall(8/4/2016)

Recently I suffered headache. It happened especially when I sat down doing something. I think it may be the result that the Feds shooting me with EM wave ray. Although they can create a roof collapse incident by resonance weapon, they can do it by other method too. 

Another way to create a falling death on roofing plot is to shoot the target by EM radiation. Here is a story I alleged the Feds used that weapon to punish the disobedient polician. 

Quote from #409. "In the struggle to control FBI, Feds also activated that weapon. In early 1993, the director of FBI was William Sessions. Obviously he was not a favor of DOJ. 

Quote, "Sessions Home After Breaking Elbow, Insists He Won't Quit; (7/19/93, L.A.TIMES)
FBI Director William S. Sessions, who refused to resign despite Justice Department findings that he abused his office, was fired on July 19, 1993 by Pres Bill Clinton, (7/20/93 L.A.Times)

Sessions was attacked by DOJ with trifles. He refused to resign. Then he was attacked by EM wave ray. He fell and broke his elbow. He wouldn't compromise. Day off he was fired by President Clinton who was obedient to the DOJ. Clinton later had fallen too in an accident when he had conflict with FBI. In all these cases, I allege the EM wave ray has been used." 


918. Facebook harassment (8/8/2016)

The photo column of My facebook account is harassed. I can't access it for most time.  

Jike Sung | Facebook



apple tree broken by acoustic weapon.

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1....=ce6a8a79f64235bfecb5a4ee6618f9ea&oe=581A18F1

broken branch on bottom.

Broken end at upper right corner. You can see fresh yellow wooden of broken end. No rot at all.


----------



## katsung47 (Aug 30, 2016)

919. Clinton found Hillary was targeted by the Feds(8/22/2016)

In #901 I concluded that Donald Trump is the candidate of the Feds(FBI and DEA) Finally Clinton realizes that her rival is supported by the Feds. (FBI)


Bill Clinton Accuses FBI Of Serving Up A ‘Load Of Bull’


POSTED BY: NEWS DESK AUGUST 13, 2016


Bill Clinton is accusing the FBI director of serving up “the biggest load of bull I’ve ever heard” — marking the first significant public comments from the husband of the Democratic nominee on the scandal that’s plagued his wife’s campaign for over a year.


Bill Clinton accuses FBI of serving up a ‘load of bull’



920. Media and groups controlled by the Feds support Trump (8/26/2016)


Here is another news to prove Clinton has to buy TV ad while Trump doesn't need to. He enjoys a free service from media. You also can notice that in each web site there is a plenty of topic to push for the popularity of Trump. Because that's the cyber space team the Feds deploy there. Supporting Trump now becomes a mission for them.




AUG 2 2016, 3:31 PM ET
Clinton, Allies Have Reserved $98 Million in Ads
by CARRIE DANN


Hillary Clinton and her allies are poised for a TV ad blitz of nearly $100 millin dollars, compared to less than $1 million currently reserved on the airwaves by backers of Donald Trump.

http://media4.s-nbcnews.com/j/newsc...12174b70a1d519b680ab04.nbcnews-ux-600-480.png

Clinton, Allies Have Reserved $98 Million in Ads


----------



## katsung47 (Sep 16, 2016)

921. Provocation from roofing workers (9/7/2016)

The roofing work seemed finished in early August. In the work there were provocation from workers. 

I have an extend ladder in back yard. The roofing workers used it in first day. I then hid it in garage. Next day, they went into the garage to take it out to use it again. Further more, I have electricity extension cord stored in sitting room, roofing workers went into my home to pick it up using for their tool like its their home. I was angry. Ladder and electricity extension cord are basic tools for the roofing contractor, how could they using customer's? How could they know where I hide them? My wife said she allowed them to use it. I then realized it's a deliberate provocation. I didn't agree with that contract. If I argue with the workers for the tool, they might say it proved I admitted the contract. So I kept in silence. 

On Aug. 2, the drainage gut was installed. The job was done. The workers left with their tools except two of their ladders. One was for ground floor roof, the other one was put up on ground floor roof to reach the 1st floor roof. The two ladders were left there for more than a week. They did have a lot of extra ladders. But why did they leave two ladders there? Wish me to go to the first floor roof to inspect their job? 

I didn't. I wrote "917. Weapon to cause a fall(8/4/2016)". 



922. Cover up operation for Acoustic weapon (9/8/2016)

On August 8th, two ladders were still there, apparently waiting someone to go to the top floor roof. So I wrote "918. Facebook harassment (8/8/2016)", showing a picture of broken branch of the apple tree." I emphasized that "the broken end is fresh yellow", there was no reason to justify the branch broken off incident. From that time on, I started to suspect it was caused by acoustic weapon and the plot linked with roof leaking and repair contract and "falling death". 

Four days later, a news caught my eye. A woman was hit by a falling branch in San Francisco on Aug.12, 2016. I think that was a swift response to my message #918. 



> San Francisco Woman Paralyzed After Tree Branch Lands on Her
> 
> AUGUST 21, 2016, BY AP WIRE
> 
> ...



I think it was a cover up operation done by that acoustic weapon team. The broken tree was in "good condition" story was published nation wide by mainstream media. The purpose is to prove that healthy tree can break off inexplicably.


----------



## katsung47 (Oct 5, 2016)

923. Killing plot goes on


----------



## katsung47 (Oct 5, 2016)

924. The Feds(FBI and DEA) controlled media manipulate this election campaign (9/29/2016)

In #912 and #920, I talked of how the Feds(FBI and DEA) control the media to help their candidate Trump. The academic study found this too. 



> Harvard Study Confirms The Media Tore Down Clinton, Built Up Trump And Sanders
> 
> by Carter Maness    June 16, 2016
> 
> ...



Harvard Study Confirms The Media Tore Down Clinton, Built Up Trump And Sanders

The same phenomenon appears in public media too. The internet sites are full of negative posts and pictures of Hillary Clinton. It is accordant to my conclusion that the Feds(FBI and DEA) activated a propaganda movement in internet with their resource - S.S.G.. We should know, the Feds have developed informants everywhere in society. They turn US into a covert totalitarian country.


----------



## katsung47 (Oct 19, 2016)

923. Killing plot goes on (9/25/2016) 

My wife and my daughter are having a trip in North European from 9/23 to 10/2. I think it was arranged by the Feds.(FBI and DEA) It's easy for them to create accident in a trip. 

The roofing contract was finished on Aug. 2nd. The ground vibration feeling was hardly felt or weakened for a little while but recovered strongly recently. I allege the Feds is still going to create a roof falling death - at the time when my wife is absent. 

Then who will be that victim falling from the roof? The Westshore company said within one month after the work finished, a city inspector will come to examine the job. That inspector would be a sacrifice, I think. This is how the Feds to frame their target in a death incident.   

Something big will happen from 9/23 to 10/2. In internet, there's a pop-up warning:

 Friday, September 30th, 2016: 

D-DAY 
FOR THE U.S DOLLAR 
On Friday, September 30th... 
a new kind of "world money" goes live. 

Acoustic weapon killing


----------



## katsung47 (Oct 19, 2016)

925. US avoided a D-DAY (10/11/2016)

My wife and my daughter had a trip to North Europe from 9/23 to 10/2. I think it was arranged by the feds(FBI and DEA). To my experience, it used to be arranged with murder plot. (Both on me and my relatives) Also if the murder plot had been successful, there would be big events taking place to distract public's attention from a small killing case in California. On 6/11/2001, they used the execution of McVeigh as distraction.

So when on 9/25 there was a warning of D-day (9/30) - two days before my wife's returning, I naturally thought of that could be the distraction of the plot. I wrote about it in #923 on 9/25.



> *Friday, September 30th, 2016:
> 
> D-DAY
> FOR THE U.S DOLLAR
> ...



U.S. Dollar Goes Live

The D-DAY big financial collapse didn't happen because the Feds failed to murder me at that time. I still would say my perspective is very correct.

Two news prove it.

1. 





> Financial Hell might break loose tomorrow. Congress OVER-RIDES Obama Veto of Saudi Arabia Lawsuit Bill! Saudis may retaliate by pulling Billions out of Markets and Billions more out of Banks.
> 
> Post by Newsroom  - Sep 28, 2016
> 
> Saudi Arabia made clear that if this Bill was passed, it would withdraw what they claimed would be seven-hundred and fifty BILLION dollars of assets that the Kingdom has in the United States, so as to protect those assets from being seized under the lawsuit provisions.



Financial Hell might break loose tomorrow. Congress OVER-RIDES Obama Veto of Saudi Arabia Lawsuit Bill! Saudis may retaliate by pulling Billions out of Markets and Billions more out of Banks.

2. 





> U.S. Congress passes funding bill; averts government shutdown
> 
> Reuters    September 28, 2016
> 
> ...



U.S. Congress passes funding bill; averts government shutdown

Watch the date of these two news. If the Congress had't passed the funding bill and Saudi dumped US treasury. Then the D-DAY would have become true.


926. The Feds behind Trump (10/14/2016)

Though Donald Trump becomes notorious amid the revelation of his scandals, that won't prevent him to get the president seat. Because he is the candidate of the Feds(FBI and DEA).

We can see it from those aspects.

1. Large scale operation of informants group.

Trump's supporters appears everywhere to rally for him. Especially in internet sites. They attack Clinton with deformed pictures, disinformation.... all accordant to the behaves of S.S.G.(Special Support Group). No one except the Feds controls such kind of group - informants, shills. I talked about this in #901.

2. The media and poll organization Manipulation.

Media and poll are important tools for the election. I found they were controlled by the Feds. (see #884, the Feds guaranteed Chinese secret police they could censor the news) In this campaign, most news about Clinton were negative. Though Clinton spent a lot of money on media for ad, for most time the poll rate tied or conflict each other. A Trump supporter had found this phenomenon too and asked:"Is Money no longer king of the Presidential election?"
A Harvard study proves this. (see#912,920, 924)

3. Email is a tool used by the Feds to blackmail and extort. They had forced the CIA Director Patraeus to resign by his private email. (see 747-751.
Former CIA Chief Petraeus extorted by his email 
So be this time.

4. Julian Assange and Wikileaks are the false flag used by the Feds. Wikileaks was originally used for Internet censorship and seizure.



> WIKI-FALSE FLAG: FED GRAND JURY IS NOW USING WIKILEAKS TO SHUT DOWN THE FREE INTERNET
> 
> 
> By Patrick Henningsen -21st Century Wire
> ...



http://21stcenturywire.com/2011/08/...ing-wikileaks-to-shut-down-the-free-internet/

WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange: ‘We have more material related to the Hillary Clinton campaign’. That's an open intimidation. 

The trace of the mastermind behind the curtain is evident.


----------



## katsung47 (Nov 2, 2016)

927. A thief crying "Stop thief"(10/25/2016)

Donald Trump said the election is rigged. He knew it because he is a member of that rigging group. Yes, the US is a corrupt country. The election is not out of voters' selection. It depends on who counts the ballot. 
The tactic the rigger used in US is to divide the voting area into two colors - red and blue. They say most states are deep blue or deep red, the voting result are used to remain unchangable. So the election depends just on several swing states. In another word, it gives convenience to the riggers. Who controls several vote counting offices can control the result of election. Of course, include the control of high ranking officials of the state who can decide on re-counting. 

Who has the ability to control those government offices and politicians? The FBI. 



> The Election Has Already Been Decided
> 
> BY DAMON GELLER
> 
> ...



The Election Has Already Been Decided


The winner of this rigged election will be Donald Trump. I predict. Even new ABC News/Washington Post poll shows Clinton with a 12-point lead over Trump among likely-voters. According to the most recent CNN Poll of Polls, which averages the results from the four most recent publicly released national polls, Clinton leads Trump by 8-points among likely voters.(Yahoo news)


928. The FBI shows its true face (10/28/2016)

Though the media show Clinton has a two digital leading, Trump says, 'I actually think we're winning' He 
rejects polls as inaccurate: ‘All the fair polls have us winning’. He is arbitrary. What makes Trump so confident? Because he knows he is candidate of the FBI. They are the ruler of U.S. 

To support Trump's campaign, FBI made its first-ever political bias. 



> Ex-FBI Asst Director Makes First-Ever Political Endorsement for Trump With Emotional Plea to America
> 
> 
> BY JUSTEN CHARTERS
> ...



As I always said - email is a tool for FBI to extort: 



> FBI: New Clinton emails prompt further investigation
> 
> MICHAEL BIESECKER and ERIC TUCKER    October 28, 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## katsung47 (Nov 15, 2016)

932. Intensify the persecution (11/9/2016)

My wife has been arranged a new trip to China and Philippine between 11/13 and 11/21. The Feds(FBI and DEA) have just finished the big operation "Trump for President". They hurry for a new "Elimination Kat Sung" plot. In plot, China always plays a big role. Of course, China will get a big payment - 



> Steps taken to 'speed up' corrupt fugitives' return
> 
> China Daily, October 26, 2016
> 
> ...





How the Feds persecute people


933. Big drug case in China, Philippines and USA (11/12/2016)

16 years ago, Bush was escorted to the president seat by the Feds. The big event was 9/11 attack. The secret deal was between Chinese secret police and the Feds.(FBI and DEA) In deal, China was to smuggle drugs to US to frame a case on Kat Sung. The payment was to hosting 2008 Olypic Game and the membership of WTO.

This month, they escorted Trump to the president seat. A new secret deal has been made. It still is to create a drug case, but the victims will be much more. My relatives and other people who know my story will be killed in this created case. 

My wife is arranged a trip to China and Philippines from 11/13 to 11/21. The Feds used to frame a case when victims are in travel. The drug case will take place in these two countries and in US too.

The case will be operated under the name of Interpol. For this purpose, a Chinese police officer has been selected president of Interpol.  




> New Chinese Interpol chief sparks rights concerns
> 
> AFP    Yulius Martoni      November 10, 2016
> 
> ...



US intelligence infiltrates all kinds of organizations. 16 years ago, they satisfied Chinese demand by the approval of the commission of Olympic Game and the WTO. This time, for the same purpose, they sent a Chinese police officer to the seat of Interpol president.


----------



## katsung47 (Nov 29, 2016)

934. Trump, Bush and the return of Tony Blair(11/23/2016)

The president election of 2016 is similar to the 2000 one. Both were rigged to escort the puppets of the Feds to take the president seat. I say so because both happened under the term of Democrat's regime and the economy are pretty well too. In 2000, Bill Clinton left with a rare budget surplus for next president. Barak Obama has having a nice employment rate - 5%. There is hardly a reason to change the ruling party. Yet the Feds have other purpose and they control the election, So we saw the controversial events. To create  unreasonable victory of the campaign, they had to make it a tied one. Bush won the election on the controversial Florida votes which depended on the decision of Supreme Court. Trump won a controversial election which caused countrywide protests, the Feds later have to say Hillary Clinton won popular votes to comfort people. They manipulate the voting number at their convenience. 

They did so because they had big plan plotted already. The two election also got everything ready for the puppet president to carry out their mission. That is the full control of the Senate and the House. The plan would pass easily in legislative - both controlled by Republican Party. Now we know for Bush's job it was war in Mid-East and 9/11 attack. What will it be for Donald Trump? Here is a news when Trump is interviewing the candidate of his cabinet. 



> Eurosceptics welcome Tony Blair's political comeback and Brexit intervention
> 
> Laura Hughes     21 NOVEMBER 2016
> 
> ...



Tony Blair is notorious for his role in Iraq war. Does this mean there will be another war- on Syria, or on Iran? Or another style of war- to split Euro zone? 

When they say it's those "low educated white people" who lost their jobs voted Trump to his president seat, do you feel the conflict of that this is the time of full employment (5% unemployment rate)? 

Stand high to see these two president elections (2000, 2016) with the return of Tony Blair, you may see how the Feds manipulate the election to chose politicians to control this world.


935. Trump confirms secret deal (11/29/2016)

Another similarity of the two president election (2000 and 2016), is both are for a murder plot of the Feds(FBI and DEA). The murder target is Kat sung. 

In 2001 Bush's term, the big events were: 4/11 The crew of EP-3 spy plane released by China - to justify a payment to China. 6/11 the execution of Timothy McVeigh - a distract action. 9/11 attack - part of interest exchange between DOD and DOJ. 7/13 China awarded to host 2008 Olympic Game; 9/17 China awarded the membership of WTO - payment to China. see: From EP-3 spy plane to 911 attack
However, the Feds failed to eliminate Kat Sung. 

In 2016 election, to assure the killing plot to go through, they let a representative of their own - Donald Trump to take over the president power. So we saw an unusual election that an unqualified crook defeated a professional politician.

The Feds(FBI and DEA) obviously have made new secret deal with Chinese secret police. They let the heads of two countries to confirm their deal in a call.  



> In phone call, China's Xi tells Trump cooperation is only choice
> By Michael Martina and Steve Holland
> Reuters  11/14/2016
> 
> In phone call, China's Xi tells Trump cooperation is only choice - Netscape News



One day later,China got its first payment as assurance.  



> China's most-wanted corruption suspect surrenders after 13 years abroad
> 
> Reuters     November 16, 2016
> 
> ...





The president elected approves the secret deal. (payment too) The lackeys now are preparing for the detail work.  



> November 16, 2016
> 
> U.S. and Chinese diplomats and law enforcement representatives plan to meet in Beijing next week to discuss fighting transnational crime through the China-U.S. Joint Liaison Group on Law Enforcement Cooperation.
> 
> China ex-vice mayor wanted for corruption returns from US


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 13, 2016)

936. Diplomat squabble to cover up secret deal (12/7/2016)



> China hopes Trump call with Taiwan leader won't damage ties
> 
> Gillian Wong and Johnson Lai,
> Associated Press       December 2, 2016
> ...



It is a cover up action to shelter the secret deal underneath. There was a similar tactic acted in 2001. They created a diplomatic dispute - EP3 spy plane collided with a Chinese military jet. So be this time. People would hardly believe the two have collaborated to frame a big murder case while having a bicker squabble outwardly.

Trump hasn't sitting on president chair. Yet he has confirmed the secret deal with Chinese leader and done the cover up job already. How hurry the Feds is to eliminate Kat Sung. 

937. Car accident killing plot (12/9/2016)

As persecution stepping up, I allege my wife will be the first victim in next plot. The Feds have arranged her two trips already. (one in October and another one in Novermber) This time is in US. 

My wife came home late last night without her car. She said her colleague drove her for a dinner and then sent her back. She left her car in office site. I think it's a trick arranged by the Feds. A sabotage has done on her car for an accident. She used to be volunteer driver to pick up friends and relatives for family gathering on week ends. Tomorrow is week end. An accident would eliminate a whole car of people the Feds want to silence.


----------



## katsung47 (Dec 27, 2016)

938. Car accidents and planting (12/14/2016)

12/11, Sunday, my daughter came to my house and slept overnight. My wife said my daughter had a car accident and had her car for repair. In last message I wrote I worried a car accident might have been arranged on my wife, so the Feds did it on my daughter. It's an open intimidation to show that they could do it anytime on anybody to kill people by accident or plant something in their car. 

Early last month (November), before my wife's trip to China and Philippines, I found a notebook computer in sitting room. My wife said it was a computer left over by a customer. It has been more than two years. Nobody came to claim it so they thought it was abandoned. I thought of an attempt of computer plant (see "657. Internet control and computer plant (12/16/2010)")so leave that notebook alone. My wife said she would bring it to her brother(she'd meet her brother in that trip) to see if they could use it. I warned her it might be a plant and  those used it might get into trouble. She was in rage and still brought it to her brother. 


Two weeks ago, my wife told me that my nephew would move to a new bought huuse. There was a pretty new washer abandoned by former landlord. My nephew wouldn't take it so she'd take it home. Ours doesn't work well. I firmly refused. I had experience that Feds installed killing instrument in refrigrator. There was no exception this time. Only I think the planting thing is not killing instrument but something illegal like drugs that would lead to an arrest. 


Two continueous trips, abandoned computer, abandoned washer, car accidents, the Feds work busily these days. Most works seem to be frame case by planting. 

711. Appliance trick (3/17/2012)

About 15 years ago, my wife told me a computer company on upstair of her tourist agency was shut down. The computer company had a garage sale on its asset. She bought a refrigerator. Since the "Operation Fire Dragon" just ended, (see 32. "Operation Fire Dragon") and Feds used to monitor the target as close as possible, I thought it was a surveillance team covered up in the name of "computer company". I kept a wary eye on that refrigerator from the Feds and refuse to use it. We had two refrigerators already in the kitchen. I put it in the garage. 

Sometime later (a year or so), my wife told me B (my brother in law) wanted to buy that old refrigerator. Why B wanted a refrigerator he didn't need? I thought it was a method Feds taking back a high tech weapon through one of their informant. Before the refrigerator was sent to S.F. I took a test to see if it worked. I connected it to the power. It started with a low humming. I put a tray of water in the ice cabinet. Thirty minutes later I came back and found it stopped work. (no humming was heard) The water was cooler but not iced. It proved what I had worried: the refrigerator emitted EM wave, (in low sensitivity but would hurt health after sometime exposure in radiation). The surveillance team detected it with instrument. It was remote controlled so they switched off the power. 

The refrigerator was moved to S.F.. B put it in the porch - he didn't need it. That night someone broke off the low compartment of the refrigerator and took off something inside it. Several days later I went to visit my parants there and saw it with a black openning in the bottom. 

A few weeks ago, my wife complained the refrigerator was not cool enough. I thought, same trick came again? It was. 

In later February, my wife discarded some appliance such like oven, warming pot. She bought a new oven in bargain price. Lady R.G. (I think R.G. is a guider works for the Feds) told her a site where Cosco have its flawed merchandise sold in low price. Several days later she bought a slow cooker. 

In the morning of 3/5, my wife put the chicken in that cooker and switched it on then left home the whole day. My daughter left home the whole day too. I work on computer until I felt sick in the evening. I thought the problem came from that slow cooker and pulled off its plug. Later I told my wife that cooker may be an instrument that emits EM wave. I wouldn't let same thing happen again. 


939. Forum censorship and coming framed case (12/21/2016)

The main reason I am persecuted so much by the Feds is the 
messages I posted in internet. They are too true to let people know. In recent weeks, three web sites I posted for years were closed. I think that's because they accumulate too much of my stories and it's time to finish this case. (Donald Trump is escorted to grab the power to eliminate me and people who know my story) I believe Julian Assange and Wikileaks are false flag of the Feds to wipe out free spoken webs include those which I posted at. So Julian Assange still hides in Eguadore Embassy because Kat Sung's case not finished. 


11/30/2016

The Forum/Board is Ending (Announcement)

History, Politics and News • Information


12/19/2016

NOTICE: This forum will be closed on December 18 - more information here. For those that want to continue with us on a new forum we are moving here: www.davosman.org

http://spengler.atimes.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=24328

12/20/2016

This forum will stop updating!(7-12-2016)
Author: Administrator
Thanks for your contribution on forum.china.org.cn
World Affairs -  Forum - China.org.cn China, Breaking News, News - Powered by Discuz!

As Donald Trump is becoming US president, the Feds clean their way to eliminate. The framed case might take place in coming holiday season. The Feds used to arrange arrest when my family members gather together to celeberate the festival. Watch what kinds of big events they would use to distract the framed case. 

You may find part of my thread in following sites. Though I don't think they would survive in coming action. 

Jike Sung | Facebook

How the Feds persecute people


----------



## katsung47 (Jan 10, 2017)

940. The FBI interfere US president election (12/29/2016) 


The FBI played an active role to interfere the US 2016 president election. It hit Democrate's nominee Hillary Clinton by email gate to help its candidate Donald Trump. The evident scene was in July 5 during Chilcot report. "FBI Director Comey potentially gave Clinton’s political rivals some ammunition, conceding there was "evidence of mishandling” classified information and that an FBI employee who did the same “would face consequences for this.”
 The FBI didn't indict Clinton because they have no evidence that Clinton intended to do wrong with her email setup."(washingtonpost.com) In fact, this is common for others. Powell had done samething. Why they beat the drum this time on Clinton? Because this time the FBI need a candidate of their own to handle a criminal case. So they determined to help Trump to win the election. This was also the time the Feds made a secret deal with Russian to hack Clinton's computer. 

So then Trump started to call for Russian's help. Why not China? Because he knew they had a deal with Russia already. 



> Donald J. Trump said on Wednesday that he hoped Russian intelligence services had successfully hacked Hillary Clinton’s email, and encouraged them to publish whatever they may have stolen, essentially urging a foreign adversary to conduct cyberespionage against a former secretary of state.
> 
> —JULY 27, 2016
> 
> Log In



What Russian had hacked? Maybe there was something important. Because in President Debate, Trump intimidated his rival hillary that he'd have special prosecutor and "you'd be in jail". 

On 10/28, the FBI director Comey reopened Clintion email investigation, then dramatically dropped the investigation on 11/6. A powerful department of the nation so openly, actively interfere in president election is unprecedented. 


941. Payment to Russia for hacking in US election (1/4/2017)

Of course, Russia won't do it for free. There must be a secret deal between the intelligence of the two countries. We outsiders can only see it from some facts.

The secret deal: Hacked email were handed to Wikileaks to issue to hit Hillary Clinton.

The payment of secret deal: 

1. Aleppo falls (or "liberated" from Russia side) on 12/15. Resistance and civil withdraw from East Aleppo by bus. Five years fight ends. A big victory for Russia and its allies.

2. Economic interest.



> Japan pledges 300 bil. yen economic package at Abe-Putin summit
> 
> December 17, 2016
> 
> ...



Putin dismissed the notion that he was only interested in getting economic benefits from Japan.

"If anyone thinks we’re interested only in developing economic links and a peace deal is of secondary importance, that’s not the case," he told the same news conference. That's all for the controversial islands. He went Japan just for those business deals.


You may say that's something between Russia and Japan. The Truth is Japan is the pocket slave of the US. If you still remember Trump claims credit for $50 billion investment by Japanese firm and 7 billion from a Taiwan firm. They were puppet nations that have to pay their defense share that Trump demands. Include that payment to Russia for the US sake.


----------



## katsung47 (Jan 23, 2017)

942. How the FBI helps Donald Trump (1/11/2017)


Trump is the candidate of the FBI. He from the beginning knew the secret deal of email hacking between the FBI and Russian secret police. 


Though Trump said hacking had ‘no effect on the outcome of the election’. He can not explain why he 
Called on Russia to Find Hillary Clinton’s Missing Emails. 



> By ASHLEY PARKER and DAVID E. SANGER      JULY 27, 2016
> 
> 
> “Russia, if you’re listening, I hope you’re able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,” Mr. Trump said during a news conference here in an apparent reference
> ...



The unusual friendship manifested in his tweet that Putin has been praised for many times as being smart and being admired and respected.

The fact that Russian were paid with war interest and economic interest after Trump being elected US president. (see #941)

The fact that Putin remains inaction after President Obama retaliating Russia's hacking with new sanction and diplomats' expelling. (Putin says he is waiting for Trump's administration.)

All these proved there was a secret deal that Russian hacked US in election to the order of Trump and his master. 

Trump also was helped by the FBI in following fields.


1. S.S.G. rally. It's a nation wide informants net. A resource controlled by the Feds. (see #901)


2. Cyber space team, especially in face book. Combine with the fake news created by the disinformation office, they waged a wave in internet community to support Trump and tarnish Clinton. 


3. Media. See #924. "Harvard Study Confirms The Media Tore Down Clinton, Built Up Trump And Sanders
by Carter Maness".





943. Trump and coming economic crisis (1/18/2017)


I allege Donald Trump is a FBI insider who handles the real estate property for the Feds. The reason I say so is based on:

1. The company Trump runs are not public owned firms. It accordance with the FBI characteristic - all its property are secret from public. 

2. Trump avoided to pay federal income tax for decades. He refuses to open his income to public. Such a big issue generally was neglected in election and he is elected president. Because otherwise there is a  lot of secret property of the FBI would have been exposed under sunshine. Under secret operation, that topic has been omitted. The income of the FBI is free from tax. 

3. Trump is arrogant, behaves like a dictator because he knows behind him is a terror power. So he was sure he would win the campaign - if not, "it was rigged", he intimidated his rival "you'd be in jail", he openly called for Russian's help to hack Clinton's email, such a fact is still a forbidden topic in recent Russian hacking debate, he blames media "fake news" if he dislikes it, he demands firms to move back to US in extorting style. All these are the characteristic of the FBI.

4. He can command the politicians, a power only the FBI has. 
On Jan. 3, Without Warning or Public Input, House Republicans Vote to Dismantle Ethics Oversight Office
On same day, when Trump says no, so said representatives hurried to cancel their decision. 


> House Republicans cancel plan to dismantle ethics watchdog after backlash, opposition from Trump
> 
> JANUARY 03, 2017



House Republicans cancel plan to dismantle ethics watchdog after backlash, opposition from Trump - Judicial Watch

5. Why the FBI push out such an unqualified person to be US president? I think it relates to coming economic collapse. Everybody knows that Federal Reserve will raise the interest rate at least twice this year. It will poke off the real estate bubble. Trump is the man that runs the real estates property of the Feds. 



> Trump rooted for the housing bubble to burst
> 
> By RYAN LOVELACE
> 
> May 24, 2016 - If there is a bubble burst, as they call it, you know you could make a lot of money. ... economic crisis before playing audio of Trump in 2006 expressing desire to see the housing market crash. "I sort of hope that happens because then people like me would go in and buy," Trump is heard saying in the ad.



http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/c...he-housing-bubble-to-burst/article/2592114943. 

6. In Kat Sung's elimination case, the Feds have accumulated a large quantity of houses. They made a lot of money by house trading to maintain their big plot. When a bubble breaks off, the houses they hold become a hot potato. 

7. To get rid of a large quantity of real estates while to take the chance to make big money when a property market crisis comes. What else can you do except to have a real estate manager to be the president? That's why Trump is selected.


----------



## katsung47 (Feb 6, 2017)

944. See how big the bubble is (1/25/2017)

17 years ago, I found the Feds moved the area residents away and bought in houses in large scale. (see #733, 734, 736. CASH FOR HOUSE). As early as 2003, I warned of a housing bubble. (see #180. Beware of housing bubble (11/16/03))That bubble keeps growing up until now. I think that's because They failed to eliminate Kat Sung. The result is: San Jose becomes No.1 highest median house price city (where I live) and San Franciso is the No.2. (Where my mother and sisters live). 

Here is a chart of median home sale prices of San Francisco. The curve is accordant to the persecution course the Feds apply on me. The unusual  upward price started from 1993. Though the chart author thought there were two bubbles, it is still a big one in fact. The bubble stopped growing up in 2008 due to financial tsunami but the Feds managed to prevent it from breaking. The down turn was mild. Even in lowest point of 2011, it's 695,000. Double the amount of starting price. 








From steep curve you may see how big this bubble is. 




> Report: San Jose, Not San Francisco, Has Highest Median Home Price In Country
> BY JACK MORSE IN NEWS    ON AUG 12, 2016
> 
> San Jose, with a median home price of $1,085,000, currently ranks as the most expensive metropolitan area for would-be home owners. The second most expensive? That would be San Francisco coming in at $885,600.
> ...





945. The 2017 bubble(2/1/2017)


It was the popping up of the housing bubble that caused the financial tsunami in 2008. The bubble hasn't been cleaned up completely. The real estate loan were lent from banks. No big bank collapsed. They were bailed out by government with tax-payers' money. The banks still held large quantity of foreclosed houses. Then we saw Federal Reserve's Quantitative easy programme. That money took over the foreclosed houses for a larger bubble. QE3, where the central bank had spent close to $40 billion per month in mortgage-backed securities. So much money injected into real estate's area, that's why I said there is only one bubble - the 2007 one hasn't been cleaned up and the residue has been extended to a even bigger one - I call it 2017 bubble. 

A bubble needs money to keep it to inflating. Federal Reserve had spent nearly four trillion to blow up such a big real estate balloon. It seems they don't want to pour money into that hole any more. So a crook is pushed out to take that responsibility. 

I say 2017 bubble because: 1. Federal Reserve said it likely will increase interest twice this year - that will pop up the housing bubble. 

2. The unprecedented 2016 election in US that put an unqualified man on president seat. I said something big will happen that nobody (party) want to take the responsibility. (see "902. Trump's job (2)    (5/7/2016)")

3. Something big (other then the coming economic crisis) will take place in Europe: War; natural disaster; terror attack.... to distract people from that economic crisis, and drive the money in Europe to US to take over the bubble too. It relates to Russian. I believe Putin is bribed by the Feds to cooperate on this. Trump's Russian love is not a coincidence.


----------



## katsung47 (Feb 20, 2017)

946. Two unprecedented big bubbles(2/8/2017)

Real estates bubble.(see chart at #944) Stock market bubble. 







You don't have to be an expert to realize the two big balloons Americans are facing. Yet where are those professionals, economical officials and media people? In coming months, you will see a lot of news, events to encourage people to jump into the speculation pool to buy the securities, houses. 



> Trump to Halt Obama Fiduciary Rule, Order Review of Dodd-Frank
> 
> Katherine Chiglinsky, Justin Sink, Elizabeth Dexheimer
> Bloomberg      February 2, 2017
> ...





finance.yahoo.com/news/trump-halt-obama-fiduciary-rule-063803815.html

Trump is going to open a pandola box to release financial demons. Those demons had caused 2008 financial tsunami, were locked up by Obama, Trump wants to free them to make America greater?

It's funny that they accuse Clinton represents the interest of Wall Street. What about Trump?
Read 2 and 3 of last message(#945) to see how the Feds rule this country. 


947. Why Trump kneels to China (2/15/2017)

Trump has said "US doesn't 'have to be bound' by 'one China' policy." But he abruptly changes the tone.



> Trump Just Promised To Respect The “One China” Policy: Here’s What That Means
> 
> James Holbrooks         FEBRUARY 11, 2017
> 
> ...



Trump Just Promised To Respect The "One China" Policy: Here's What That Means


What makes Trump bend to China? He has to follow his master - FBI's order to make another secret deal with China. He did one in November 2016, 

11/14/2016, Trump confirmed the secret deal with Chinese leader in a phone call. 

11/15/2016, Payment to confirm the deal. China's most-wanted corruption suspect returned to China from the United States on Wednesday after turning herself in. (see #935)

That secret deal (frame a drug case to eliminate Kat Sung and his relatives) failed to go through. Now something happens that the Feds hurries up for a new deal. 

2/8/2017, Trump wrote a letter to Chinese president Xi.

2/9/2017, Trump, in phone call with China's Xi, agrees to honor 'One China' policy.

2/10/2017, Payment to confirm the new deal. 



> China says gets another graft suspect back from U.S.
> By Reuters        10 February 2017
> 
> BEIJING, Feb 10 (Reuters) - Another Chinese corruption suspect who had fled to the United States has given herself up and returned home, the ruling Communist Party's anti-graft watchdog said on Friday, in a further victory for China's overseas hunt for fugitive officials.
> ...



The framed case likely follows the old style - a drug smuggling case organized by Chinese secret police and will break out in US - may be as early as this month. 


948. Frame a case on 2/19 (2/18/2017)

Feds have their agents scattered in web sites to control public opinion in Internet. You can see such phenomenon especially in 2016 president election when Clinton was attacked and Trump was praised. 

There is such a team member in forum Liveleak. com. whose user's name is jaxmeov. Jaxmeov pretends friendly with me. Last month she had a message that I thought an intimidation that they will eliminate my relatives and I. 



> 01-06-2017, 10:44 AM     #78
> jaxmeov         Location: Los Angeles, CA
> 
> 
> ...



This month jaxmeov talked about Ben Gu. It's unusual. She must be very familiar with the framed case. 



> 02-04-2017, 07:44 AM     #87
> jaxmeov
> 
> And it is good your brother in law is Ben Gu and not Ben Gay!



Ben Gu is my brother in law. I always think he is the target of the Feds and repeated allegation many times in this thread. Here is quote from #646. 

"Starts from 9/16, San Jose Mercury News forecasts that there will be a rain on Sunday, 9/19. It's unusual because it's still summer - the dry season. The tactic is the old one. China will supply the drug. The drug will be planted in the shipment of umbrella. To frame B (my brother in law) in the case, there must be a rain day on week ends. B has to work on week-ends while his employees are on holiday. That unusual rain is an urge to B. It's time to order an umbrella shipment from China. The similar story acted again and again and again. Even the action of one of the payments -Thailand regime change, had played several times. There is one thing new here: the $40 billion contract to build high-speed railway is likely the next reward to China."

The third storm of this week in San Francisco area will arrive on 2/19 - Sunday. Since the Feds used to distract public by big event, I worry they may destroy a dam to create a big disaster. 




> Damaged dam threatens Northern California towns
> 
> Yahoo News     February 16, 2017
> 
> Damaged dam threatens Northern California towns



My wife's car had an accident and has to be left in her company. I view this as a trick of unwarrantable search.


----------



## katsung47 (Mar 6, 2017)

949. Trump and Sweden terror attack (2/25/2017)

On 2/15 and 2/18, I wrote two articles, predicted the Feds(FBI and DEA)would frame a drug case on 2/19 and they would distract public's attention by natural disaster- flooding caused by storm and dam collapsing. 

(947) Why Trump kneels to China (2/15/2017)
(948) Frame a case on 2/19 (2/18/2017)

Now I would say my view is very accurate. The Feds not only planed to distract with natural disaster, but also planed a terror attack in Europe - a "Sweden terror attack" that caused controversy. 



> Sweden to Trump: What happened last night?
> 19 February 2017
> 
> "You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this. Sweden. They took in large numbers.
> ...



The Sweden terror attack(likely designated to take place on 2/17 night) was cancelled after I revealed(on 2/15) a secret deal of drug case was done by Trump and Chinese secret police. Trump didn't know the terror case in Sweden was cancelled. On 2/18 morning, He declared a "terror attack last night in Sweden" to their original plan.(Obviously the foreign plot and domestic plot are controlled by different groups)Thus made such a big mistake. 

It's funny how the Feds followers tried to cover up that mistake Trump had made. No matter how bad your English are, it's hard to explain "what's happening last night in Sweden". The similar story I remembered is that BBC had reported the WTC 7 collapsing news before it actually happening. 

The tactic they used are familiar for us. In 2005, there was a terror case in Europe - 7/7 London under railway bombing, then followed by 8/29 hurricane Katrina and drown of New Orleans. Compare with recent one: 2/17, a terror case in Sweden, Europe.(cancelled, but Trump's speech proved the plan.) 2/19, flooding in California, possible dam collapsing.(didn't happen after plan cancelled)



> www.cnn.com/2017/02/16/us/california-weather-storm
> 
> ... California as dangerous storm moves in; Residents south of Oroville Dam should stay alert as storm passes ... expect heavier rain late Sunday(2/19) and ...




950. Big slaughter to distract elimination case (3/4/2017)

The contradictory flaw Trump made on "Sweden terrorist attacks" is similar to that BBC"s report on the collapse of WTC7(in 9/11) before it happens. 


Be noticed that there would be a large casualties if the plan had gone through. Trump said, "They took in large numbers". 

I was once woudered how many people could they kill in 2/19 California flooding. It seemed not too many if it was only a collapse of a dam. Later I knew it was a much big slaughter in their plan. 



> Possible norovirus outbreak reported at Oroville evacuation shelter
> By Alyssa Pereira, San Francisco Chronicle  Monday, February 20, 2017
> 
> Between 20-30 Oroville Dam evacuees at the Silver Dollar Shelter in Chico, California are reportedly exhibiting symptoms of norovirus, reports The Sacramento Bee.
> ...





> Bill Gates Warns Of Epidemic That Could Kill Over 30 Million People
> 
> FEB 19, 2017           Bruce Y. Lee ,
> 
> Bill Gates Warns Of Epidemic That Could Kill Over 30 Million People



If the Feds had been successful in their framed drug case plot, there would have been a dam collapse and break out of epidemic thereafter. The death toll would have been up-graded each day to panic public over that small elimination case. Watch the date of the news of Bill Gate's warning. It's not a coincidence.


----------



## katsung47 (Mar 21, 2017)

951. New plot on 3/15? (3/10/2017)

For the 2/19/2017 framed case, Trump administration sent a China most wanted fugitive back to China. (see #947)

Yesterday they did it again which may mean the FBI hurriedly organize another plot. 



> One of China's "most-wanted" fugitives returns from U.S. to surrender
> 
> Reuters    Reuters        March 9, 2017
> 
> ...



The new plot likely would happen on 3/14 or 3/15 when The Federal Reserve plans to raise rates "if the economy cooperates". Since the FBI used to prepare a big event to distract public attention, they can develop a financial storm by poping up the balloon of stock market and housing market with that rising interest rate. 

This week, W.S. came to my house twice at night.She talked with my wife at doorway in darkness. I allege W.S. is an agent of Chinese secret police (see #668, #669 and #724. Frame a case of Chinese intelligence link) Her presence always link to some attempt framed case. So be this time. 

see #668,#669 and #724 at: How the Feds persecute people - Page 3


952. A big terror attack planed on 3/15 (3/19/2017)

I think the Feds(D.O.D. and D.O.J.) planed a nuclear attack at New York on 3/15 to distract the elimination case of Kat Sung. The similar attempts played several times in previous time. See #683. The rare seen natural disasters aim at New York (8/26/2011) and #763. Why select New York? (3/18/2013)

I alleged the Feds(D.O.D.and D.O.J.) had brought down WTC buildings with mini nukes. A lot of rescue workers died of cancers there after. To blame the increasing cancer patients rate for other cause, they need a nuclear disaster. But how to avoid a big casualty(to avoid pressure of compensation)? A disaster to lock people at home and keep travelers coming to New York. 

New York had a warm January and "Mega-warm February 2017 will make Central NY winter one of warmest ever"(2/28 news reported) Then there was a dramatical turn around. 



> Winter Storm Stella is going to slam New York City
> 
> By Yaron Steinbuch and Lia Eustachewich    March 13, 2017
> 
> ...



Winter Storm Stella is going to slam New York City | New York Post

The 3/15 plot cancelled because my revelation "951. New plot on 3/15? (3/10/2017)", I think. For a terrorist attack, (Trump's Sweden terrorist attack) they could stop operation immediately. But it's hard to change weather in minutes or hours. To change weather they need days long to spreading chemical to alter the area temperature. So 


> "National Weather Service accused of knowingly misleading public
> 
> March 16, 2017,
> 
> the agency forecasted up to a foot and a half of snow in New York, but only 7.6 inches fell.



National Weather Service accused of knowingly misleading public


763. Why select New York? (3/18/2013)

Several years after 911 attack, people were rattled by unusual cancer case among first responders of ground zero. They started to think the WTC were pulled down by mini nukes. 



> "35 Reasons for Many Small Fission Nukes at the WTC
> Thursday, July 02, 2009
> 
> 1) heat generation at ground zero for six months (china syndrome)
> ...





> "China Syndrome at the WTC
> 
> The China Syndrome"



Then cancer caused death rapidly rose. 345 Ground Zero workers have died of various cancers as of June 2010.



> "9/11 NUKE DEMOLITION PROOF: Firefighters Radiation Cancers “Off the Scale?
> 
> April 4, 2011  By Daily Mail Reporter
> 
> ...



Now you should understand why Eric Holder announced to put "911 mastermind K.S.Mohammed " on trial in New York" in 2009. It was used to justify an "Al Qaida revenge attack for trial of their leader". The planned attack was a nuclear one, so they could blame the cancer were caused by Al Qaida terror attack. The purpose is to cover up the truth that in 911 attack, mini nukes were used. The similar tactic has been tried in 2007, when a B-52 flied over US continental with 6 loaded nuke missiles. New York must have been the target of these nuclear missiles. Of course, mainstream media beat the drum on 911 Master-mind trial but rarely report the unusual cancer deaths of the first responders of ground zero. Because that would expose who was the real Master-mind of 911 ?Al Qaida has no nuclear bomb.


----------



## katsung47 (Apr 4, 2017)

953. Federal prosecutors fired for not evil enough (3/24/2017)

In #902, I said "The main job of Trump is to cover up the murder case -  to kill Kat Sung, his relatives and people who know this story. That is the core interest of the Feds". On 3/10 Trump Abruptly Ordered 46 Federal Prosecutors to Resign. I think it was a part plan of 3/15 plot. The purpose was to extort the Federal Attorney of North California to coordinate with the Feds(FBI and DEA) to frame a case on me and my relatives. To cover up the truth, they requested all 46 Federal attorneys to resign altogether. Thus nobody knows the truth of this resignation was for a particular framed case. Similar case took place ten years ago. Here is what I wrote then:

475. The fired Federal Attorney and March plot (3/28/07)

Kevin Ryan was fired (in the name of resignation) at the same time when Neigroponte lost his post of the National intelligence head. They were punished for failure to frame an innocent person in created crime. To cover up Ryan's forced resignation, other Federal Attorney became sacrifice. DOJ fired those whom were thought not loyal to Bush to make Ryan's resignation not so evident. 

Most of those fired issued a stiff defense of their conduct except Kevin Ryan. It could prove my allegation that they were sacrifice. Read the following news, you may understand better. 

Re: "S. F. prosecutor's firing unchallenged
Howard Mintz
Mercury News   March 21, 2007

Despite all the controversy surrounding the firing of eight US attorneys, the release of thousands of pages of internal Justice Department documents shows there has not been much protest over the ouster of San Francisco US Attorney Kevin Ryan,.....

Ryan was among the US attorneys asked to resign in the December purge, but Bush administration critics, including Sen. Dianne Feinstein, D-Calif., have not cited his dismissal as being tainted by politics. 
.......

Unlike other US attorneys who protested their firings, there are few exchanges involving Ryan in the newly released documents. One Justice Department e-mail quotes Ryan's former chief assistant, Eumi Choi, as saying Ryan was remaining a "company man" after his firing and refusing to take phone calls from Feinstein."

In early 1990s, when I found Feds (FBI, DEA) using radioactive material as tracing tactic which hurt my health, I complained to Federal Attorney's office. I was very innocent then, after failing to complain in some office like D.A.'s office or organization such like ACLU... I went to the Federal Building. I went there several times until an aide told me that "there is no use to come  here. We cooperate with FBI." Then I knew they work together. 

Did Ryan, as DOJ said, run his office in disarray? No, he did a very aggressive job. From the news "Ryan has beefed up the San Jose branch to 20 lawyers from the usual dozen or so, an unprecedented level.", I knew he arranged almost eight or so Federal Attorney to frame me in case. What have they done? 

To plant drug at my house by "free gift". To disguise contractor for "reasonable search". To block the drainage to search  the water after I washing the clothes or take a bath. To collect the garbage by a cover up "garbage company". To manipulate my wife to file tax return without my consent. To cut my financial support...... All these were the work done by the attorneys in Ryan's office with the Feds. 

One thing you should know is that Ryan was not fired for doing these evil things. He was fired for not evil enough to frame me in a case they created. 


954. Damage water pipe? (4/1/2017)

In last June in article #908 to #922 I wrote about how the Feds(the FBI and DEA) to create falling death by acoustic weapon. Last month(March) the vibration of earth came again with ever stronger sensitivity. So the Feds plan a new case with usage of acoustic weapon. Last year the plot was to break the roof beam of the house to create a falling death. The target of the current case should be different because there is no worker on roof. Then what is it?

I think this time the Feds are trying to damage the water pipe(under ground too) to create a flooding.  Recently, my wife suggested to remodel the bath room. I didn't agree. I worry the Feds (disguised as contractor) would install high technique killing weapon in their work). What damage can justify a contract? A flooding will do.  

Strange to say, at least twice in these two weeks I have seen an advertisement of W******** roofing Co. (The company contracted roofing work of my house last year. I think it works for the Feds to inspect people's house) in a Chinese TV channel. What is their purpose? I think they knew I'd feel the unusual vibration since it's too strong. They want me to believe it's again the old tactic to break the wooden structure. But I know not only the wooden beam, water pipe also has its own resonance and been damaged by acoustic weapon. 



908. Acoustic weapon (6/13/2016)

For more than a decade, I sleep on ground behind iron desk in order to  shelter from E.M. wave attack from the Feds whom live in neighborhood. I can feel it if there is any movement of the ground. 

Last year I felt a long lasting vibration of the ground. It gave me a feeling looked like that a machine was working underneath. I could feel it clearly  when I laid on the carpet especially in the morning before dawn when there is no human activity. But I could hardly feel it once I stood up during day time. I speculated that the Feds was using acoustic weapon. 

There was an apple tree next to my bedroom. One day a branch of it was broken. Several days later, the whole tree was broken. There are several fruit trees in my yard, only this one was broken off for no obvious reason.  

At that time, the media was hot on a topic that an apartment balcony in Berkeley collapsed because the support beam rotted. The incident killed six students. 



> 6 who died in Berkeley balcony collapse
> 
> “It appears to be a classic case of dry rot, meaning water intruded into the building [and] rotted the wood?




6 who died in Berkeley balcony collapse are identified; inquiry begins

I put those events together and alleged they were done by the Feds. I knew there was acoustic weapon. It damages objects by resonance. My wife then forced me hard to order a roof repair. She had  a cheap deal introduced by her friend.  I insisted to find a regular contractor with workers safety insurance. I don't want to fall in the trap of the Feds. The broken apple tree was just at the foot of badly leaking roof. If the beam that support the roof was broken like the balcony of Berkeley, that tree could be a buffer to save someone's life from a two storey's falling. 

I don't think the incident of the balcony collapse of Berkeley and the broken off of the apple tree were coincidence. I allege they were damaged by acoustic weapon and the strange vibration of the ground was the result of acoustic weapon

Recently, I feel that strange vibration again. It is stronger then ever. To damage the roof? The house? The underneath pipeline? Or to create a sink hole? They must have a purpose. So I write this message here to see what happen next. 


955. New deal on 4/7? (4/4/2017)

Trump will meet Chinese president Xi on 4/6 and 4/7 at his private residence of Mara-lago in florida. Obviously they have a secret deal to confirm in that meeting. You may have noticed that Trump always complained information leaked in White House. They don't trust their own people, capital,and security. That's because the deal is evil and criminal. They don't want any body know it.

The deal will still be the same. I think. The target is Kat Sung and his family members. China will play a major role in a framed drug case. The payment is similar- to help China to become the super power of the world. That should be the demand of China and the Feds has to be followed. The demand 
could be financial interest for China. 

The economy of China has proplem in recent years. It has depended heavily on investment into fixed assets such as roads, railways and apartment complexes. Is it a coincedence that Trump's announcement of $1 trillion infrastructure plan in 2017? The contract could be a good payment.


----------



## katsung47 (Apr 18, 2017)

956.The murder of Kim Jong-nang is part of Korea war plan (4/15/2017)


The murder of N.Korea's dictator Kim Jong-Un’s estranged half brother, Kim Jong Nam, in February in Malaysia was done by the US intelligence. I think. Because N.Korea is a totalitarian country. Where the government rules people with high pressure. They can arrest, detain, kill people in direct way because the system allowed them to do so. When they carry out terrorist activity abroad, same characteristic shown. N.Korea had bombed a S.Korea passenger airplane abroad. It's a direct violence. While the assassination of Kim Jong-nam was a very complex case. Two killers in the final murder stage - two women, were cheated into this case. They thought it was only a plank. Kim Chong-nang was killed by chemical poison - combined by two different chemicals from two women. So the woman could claim innocent because the chemical was unharmful before they reacted into poison on Kim's face. (Kim was killed after two women one after another put chemical on his face, women were told it was a plank.)

It was a very intelligent assassination. The chief plotter can never be found.

The direct killers are two foreigners: one is a Vietnamese and the other one is an Indonesian. That's not the way N.Korean used to do. Dictators don't trust their own people unless it is deep brain washed, let alone foreign people.

US is a said "Democratic country". There is law to restrain its intelligence to act illegally, So they developed a bunch of tactics. To fulfill a mission through the hand of foreign agent is a common method. e.g. Wikileaks is a false flag used to meddle water. Julian Assange is an Australian. To interfere 2016 president election, Russian was bribed to hack Democrat's candidate. In my case, Chinese is bribed to frame drug case. It makes the chief plotter safe with the collaboration of a hostile country.

The recent development proves the murder of Kim Jong-nang was a part of a war plan in Korea Peninsula. Kim Jong-nang was under Chinese protection. He and his family lived in Macao (a former colony of Portugal now taken back by China) He is no doubt pro-China.


US now openly announces a war plan on N.Korea. I think the core plan is: decapitation of Kim Jong-un. But if Kim Jong-un is dead, in monarch style N.Korea, Kim Jong-nang could succeeds to be the fourth ruler of Kim family. US  wouldn't want to see N.Korea fall into the hand of China. Kim Jong-un is not obedient to China anyhow. Then Kim jong-nang's death becomes part of Korea war plan. 


Though most likely it will be a missile attack on N.Korea like what they had done in Syria and bomb attack


957. A decapitation strike on N.korea is ready (4/18/2017)

US has developed a system of human location. The activity of a target like Kim Jong-un is no doubtly under surveillance of high sky drone or space satellite. People know their communication are spied by NSA. Not much people know their activity are spied by NGA.



> The Multibillion-Dollar U.S. Spy Agency You Haven’t Heard of
> 
> On a heavily protected military base some 15 miles south of Washington, D.C., sits the massive headquarters of a spy agency few know exists. Even Barack Obama, five months into his presidency, seemed not to have recognized its name. While shaking hands at a Five Guys hamburger restaurant in Washington in May 2009, he asked a customer seated at a table about his job. “What do you [do]?” the president inquired. “I work at NGA, National Geospatial-Intelligence Agency,” the man answered. Obama appeared dumbfounded. “So, explain to me exactly what this National Geospatial…” he said, unable to finish the name. Eight years after that videotape aired, the NGA remains by far the most shadowy member of the Big Five spy agencies, which include the CIA and the National Security Agency.
> ......
> ...



US has prepared a decapitation strike operation already. Though most likely it will be a missile attack on N.Korea like what they had done in Syria and bomb attack (Mother of all bombs) in Afghanistan just several days away.


> SEAL Team 6 is reportedly training for a decapitation strike against North Korea's Kim regime
> 
> Alex Lockie      Mar. 13, 2017,
> 
> SEAL Team 6 is reportedly training for a decapitation strike against North Korea's Kim


----------



## katsung47 (May 2, 2017)

958. Create a gas explosion (4/28/2017)

Started from April 20, for nearly a week, PG&E had a commercial broadcast in TV channel KTSF26. In the commercial, PG&E apologized for the gas explosion in San Bruno six years ago. What made PG&E to remind public of a tragedy six years ago? Since the Feds have a tradition to intimidate people openly in media and the strong vibration of the ground I have felt nearly a month until now, I think the Feds may have plotted a gas leaking explosion by acoustic weapon. Four weeks ago, I wrote "954. Damage water pipe? (4/1/2017)", thought the use of acoustic weapon was to damage the water pipe, the PG&E's commercial proves they have other purpose. 

Beware of a gas explosion in North San Jose near Milpitas. 

About San Bruno gas explosion. I talked about it four years ago:

770. Drill in “Boston bombing?and “Texas explosion?(5/7/2013)

.......

There is a Pacific Gas and electricity terminal near Milpitas Library. I am impressed by the huge pipes on the ground which is several blocks away from the library. I passed by that site sometimes when I go to Wal-Mart after leaving the library. It reminds me of the massive natural gas explosion that killed eight people and destroyed an entire neighborhood in San Bruno, CA, on Sept. 9, 2010. I think The Texas fertilizer plant explosion was created to justify an Utility gas explosion in Bay Area for a murder purpose. 


As for TV commercial intimidation, see "815. TV commercial intimidation (2/8/2014)" 
TV commercial intimidation


959. May, June plot (5/2/2017)

1. 2/19 plot. Came with two events: Trump's fake Sweden terrorist attack news(see #949) and the warning of the collapse of Oroville dam in North California.(see #950) 

2. 3/15 plot. came with two events: Winter storm Stella slammed New York. (When there would be a nuke terror attack taking place, I allege. see #951,952) and a possible financial crisis (Government reached debt ceiling and ran out of money). Though they didn't let it happen, just like that big terrorist attack hadn't happened in Sweden as Trump said. An article one day later proved there could have been one crisis breaking out on 3/15 if the Feds intended so. 



> Mac Slavo: "On June 1st The Deep State Will Move To Overthrow Trump"
> 
> by Tyler Durden
> Mar 16, 2017 2:00 AM
> ...



3. The article proved my allegation of 3/15 plot was reasonable. Then the new plot is coming. It took only three days for them to plan a new one. 

 On 3/18 my sister in law came to my house, brought us a bunch of all kinds of fresh vegetable. She said she and my brother would go to Shanghai and would be back in late May.It was more than two months. She wouldn't waste those vegetables, so brought them to us. Obviously, they didn't prepare for such a trip. I think it was a sudden order from the Feds.  

I call it May, June plot. To that article, something big will happen on 6/1. My brother and his wife has been arranged to come back in the end of May is not a coincidence. Likely there will be a financial collapse to distract if there is a framed criminal case. Chinese secret police will play a main role in that case.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 2, 2017)

katsung47 said:


> 747. Petraeus case is an extortion (11/27/2012)
> 
> On Nov. 10, CIA Chief Petraeus resigned from his post because the FBI had found his affairs in Broadwells email.  On Nov. 20, we have such a news:
> 
> ...


In the UCMJ it is a felony to boink somebody esle's spouse.

Both Petraeus and Broadwell violated this law by boinking another married person.

I know by the time P. confessed he had already retired.

Now sure about B. though.  Have not followed her since her double entendre "all in".


----------



## katsung47 (May 16, 2017)

960. Silk Road Forum (5/13/2017)

Trump fired FBI Director Comey. There is a big argument. I think it's part of the Feds' plan - "Drain the swamp". To have a FBI Chief of their own. The last FBI director who left the post without fulfill the full ten years term is Louis Freeh. Both left on my case, I think. 

Louis Freeh's case: I (Kat Sung) am the target of the Feds. They plotted to eliminate me in a framed drug case with Chinese secret police. The Feds signed a secret deal with Chinese police. 

1. To justify the payment to Chinese secret police, Pentagon created an air incident(US spy plane collided with a Chinese fighter in South China Sea and landed in HaiNang Island.)

4/11/2001, spy plane crew were released by China. A step to justify the payment as ransom for the crew. 

2. 6/11/2001 Tim McVeigh (Oklahoma bomber) was executed. It was a planed breaking out date of the framed drug case. The planed case failed. (see story) The Feds used to distract public attention from a small case by a big event. 

** Louis Freeh, FBI Chief resigned in June, two years short of his term. He took the responsibility of that secret deal which made China an economic power. 

3. 9/11/2001. 911 attack in New York which justify the Afghan war and Irag war. A pay back from the Feds to Pentagon for spy plane case. 

7/13/2001  China granted to host 2008 Olympic Game.
9/17/2001  China got the membership of WTO. These are the payments to China. Since then China has a big leap on its economy and now is the economy number 2 of the world. 

I conclude this from Skolnick's article and my experience. The persecution from the Feds never stops. Now there is a new one. 

4/7/2017  Trump met with Chinese president Xi in Mara-lago in the name of discussing the North Korea issue. I think it's for another secret deal. N. Korea case is a very formal national event. It should be talked in Washington D.C.. But scandalous things are afraid to be exposed to the sunlight. They even don't trust people worked in White house. see "955. New deal on 4/7? (4/4/2017)"

5/9/2017  Trump fired FBI Chief Comey. I think a new framed case has been arranged by the Feds and Chinese secret police. They need some one of their own to carry out the illegal operation. 

5/15/2017  One Belt and One Road Forum holds in Beijing. I think the payment of secret deal to China 
will be signed in the form of contract or treaty, possibly with some ally's infrastructure contract such like high speed rail contract (Indonesia) or treaty with N.Korea. 



> China has managed to rope in the US at the last minute for its Silk Road summit besides South Korea, the EU and Japan, leaving India to be the only major country yet to confirm its participation in the high-profile event.
> 
> The Trump administration announced that Matt Pottinger, Special Assistant to the President and senior director for East Asia of National Security Council of the White House, will lead the US delegation to the attend the One Belt and One Road Forum.
> 
> "The United States recognises the importance of China's One Belt and One Road initiative and is to send delegates to attend the Belt and Road Forum May 14-15 in Beijing," a joint statement by China's finance and commerce ministries said.



China ropes in US, Japan for Silk Road summit

Later May. My brother was arranged a trip to Shanghai in March and will come back in late May. The Feds used to plot a case when victims are in trip. see last message #559. 

see story at:  
From EP-3 spy plane to 911 attack




961. The real reason why Comey was fired (5/16/2017)

In last message, I said "The last FBI director who left the post without fulfilling the full ten years term is Louis Freeh. Both left on my case, I think." But Freeh resigned to take the responsibility to sign a secret deal with China whom collaborated to frame a drug case. Comey was fired for his persistence on law. That's quite different. 



> WHITE HOUSE: FBI DIRECTOR JAMES COMEY FIRED
> 
> 5/9/2017
> 
> ...





FBI director James Comey fired

It happened in 2004 - the year when the Feds tried to eliminate me by "unreasonable search and arrest by police". Here is a quote of my message #238. 

"238. Manipulate Supreme Court (7/4/2004)

Several times I talked about my allegations that Feds tried to force me out alone. On the purpose to eliminate me by unreasonable police search, arrest or police violence. 

Re: "My immediate thought was that it proved my allegation they would use local policeman for a violent murder or arrest." (229. Unreasonable search and arrest (5/19))

"Forcing me out alone, or in a stranger's car, to encounter a police search, then a police violence or arrest. (230. Unreasonable search and arrest (2) (5/24))"

What the Feds want is to have a "no-warrant wiretapping programe". It means a power of search and arrest without warrant. How civilians are threatened by this? Here is what I wrote,

369. D.O.J. wants unlimited power (1/2/06)

Though Bush tries to put the argument in the name of "we are in the war, saving American's lives", his real purpose is to legalize unreasonable search. The real commander behind him is the Department of Justice. 

1) US citizens are protected by the Constitution. If government wants to put you under surveillance, they must apply for a warrant from the court with evidence. 

2) FISA(Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act) is in low standard. Government can apply a warrant based on suspicion not evidence. But there is a wall to prevent it to be used in domestic criminal case. Because there is big difference between suspicion and evidence. And we have seen how D.O.J. hates this wall and activated waves of attack on it. ....


370. The corrupt D.O.J. attacks (1/2/06)

The purpose of 4th Amendment is to protect people from evil activities (set up, plant) of corrupt law enforcement agent. 

If corrupt official plant fake evidence at your home. (gun, drugs) And asked for a search warrant. Judge would asked him for evidence. The corrupt official couldn't say:" Because I suspect it." That's how domestic criminal law requires. It depends on Evidence not suspicion. 
The official also couldn't say, "I knew it because I had a search already." That's unreasonable search. (warrantless search) It's illegal. 

FISA standard is low. Law enforcement official can request a warrant on suspicion not evidence. But there is a wall to forbid it be used in domestic criminal law. Otherwise 4th amendment will mean nothing. 

Corrupt officials plant fake evidence at your home. Then apply a warrant from FISA. Say they suspect you are a terrorist. They get a warrant then found the "evidence"(gun, drug) at your home. That's how the 4th Amendment bypassed. A foreign intelligence method is used in domestic criminal law. Though D.O.J. said Patriot Act gave them such privilege, there is at least a FISA court watch their behavior. 


Now you see how important Comey had done in 2004, he protected the Fourth amendment of the Constitution. 


But a man adheres to law
 is an obstacle to corruptive officials. That's why Comey was fired by Trump - Who stole the president power with the help of the Feds. 

Comey was fired on May 9. I allege it is for a framed drug case. My brother and his wife has been arranged a trip to Shanghai in March and will return in late May. It's an unusual long time trip. So I worry the Feds has planted in my brother's house too. The Feds (FBI and DEA) need a Chief of their own to handle a framed case. Chinese secret police plays a big role in this case. They'll make a search and arrest when my brother passed the custom in late May.


----------



## katsung47 (May 28, 2017)

962. The late May plot is a big operation (5/25/2017)


The late May plot is a big operation. Since I revealed the Feds would frame a case on my brother in his trip in "959. May, June plot (5/2/2017)", especially revealed their core plot - the firing of FBI Chief Comey on May 9, a lot of things have taken place. It seems the Feds have abandoned their original plan and released their sub plan one by another. 


1. There was a worldwide ransom-ware cyber attack on May 12. My posting revealed the true face of the Feds.(the FBI)  The posting is an important target of the Feds. They want to wipe it out immediately after I have been eliminated. 


2. Big events to distract public attention from a framed drug case. It used to be terror attack, big natural disaster, or financial crisis. The terror attack used to be designed to take place at the same time when the framed case happens. Like the fake "Sweden terror attack on 2/17", (claimed by Donald Trump for 2/19 plot) Manchester bombing on 5/22 and Islamic rebel crisis in Philippines in this late May plot. 


3. In #959, I referred an article that said, "On June 1st The Deep State Will Move To Overthrow Trump". I think it was a big event created to distract the late May framed drug case. What happens now is there is a special investigation led by former FBI Chief Mueller. Any time they can develop an impeachment on Trump. The situation now proves that article is correct and my allegation is reasonable. 


 Though something should have happened later now happens ahead of time, it may mean the Feds has changed their tactic. More big terrorist attack may still take place; more cyber attacks can still happen, (remember if it is the one I talked about, they'll make my postings disappear from internet) and continuing exposures will draw public's attention to the fate of President Trump. 

On 5/13, in message #960, I said "5/15/2017 One Belt and One Road Forum holds in Beijing. I think the payment of secret deal to China will be signed in the form of contract or treaty, possibly with some ally's infrastructure contract such like high speed rail contract (Indonesia) or treaty with N.Korea."


It is proved two days later, 




> Indonesia, China consortium sign $4.5 billion loan for rail project
> BUSINESS NEWS | Mon May 15, 2017
> 
> 
> Indonesia, China consortium sign $4.5 billion loan for rail project




963. The 5/27 plot (5/27/2017)

Last night my wife came home and told me my youngest sister would have a dinner party tomorrow (5/27). This means the framed case designed to break out on 5/27. The Feds used to arrange a gathering so it's easy for them to arrest people they want to frame. My brother and his wife will back to US on 5/28. 5/27 is the time they are to boarding the plane. They will be arrested by Chinese police, I think. This case has been planned for months after the 3/15 plot went soured. 

Of course, China will get big payment. The contract of high speed rail in Indonesia is just a small one. The main one will be bigger. It will be justified in the name of helping to solve the nuclear problem of N.Korea. So something big will happen in N.Korea. 

Not only N. Korea is involved, there will be mass killing in Philippines too. My wife has many relatives living in Philippines. Last Novermber, my wife was arranged a Philippines trip hurriedly. see:"933. Big drug case in China, Philippines and USA (11/12/2016)". I think the Feds try to kill people who know this story. Duterte cut short his visit to Russia on 5/24. He is for that 5/27 plot. 

‘We need modern weapons’: Duterte meets Putin, cuts trip short over Philippines terrorist crisis
 24 May, 2017 

The meeting between President Vladimir Putin and Duterte was scheduled for Thursday but was brought forward to Tuesday evening after the Philippines president declared martial law and was forced to return home. 

‘We need modern weapons’: Duterte meets Putin, cuts trip short over Philippines terrorist crisis

They chose 5/27 as action day because Monday(5/29) is holiday. The Feds have two days to perform murder in jail.


----------



## katsung47 (Jun 12, 2017)

964. The FBI is the mastermind (6/3/2017)

Comey is not a FBI insider. Though he was picked up by Obama as Chief of the FBI. Comey adheres to the law that restrained the FBI from abusing power.  

Trump is a candidate of the Feds(FBI) That's why Comey was fired by Trump. Trump carries out the order from his real boss - the FBI.

Here is the story Comey is just a puppet. Though namely he is the "Chief". He couldn't control the FBI. On the contrary, the FBI controlled him. Here is the story how he followed the will of the FBI 
to send Trump to the seat of US president. 

930. FBI activate a coup (11/6/2016)


I had such information from internet:



> Cone of silence
> 
> According to an FBI source, Comey had over a hundred letters of resignation sitting on his desk. When he walked through the halls, agents would turn their back and look the other way. Then he reopened the case, and "the entire building broke out in cheers".
> 
> http://forums.compuserve.com/discus...and_the_DOJ/ws-politics/234920.1?nav=messages





> '
> BREAKING: Comey mandates All FBI Agents Report to D.C. Offices; Prep for Raids, Possible Arrests in Clinton Probes
> Posted on November 4, 2016
> 
> BREAKING: Comey Mandates All FBI Agents Report to D.C. Offices; Prep for Raids, Possible Arrests in Clinton Probes



Apparently, Comey under the pressure of FBI officials to re-open investigation on Clinton's email case. That's an open interference in election. The purpose is to help their candidate - Trump to grab the power seat of president. I think the FBI has big plan in next year. 

From my point of view, it's no other than a coup. In dictatorship, the officials activate army to take over control. In US, they activate themselves - secret police.  


965. Poison(liquid) gas attack on 6/9 (6/12/2017)

May and June is dry season in San Jose. But recently, there were a few light rain at night. I have some container in yard to collect rain water. I noticed there was a little water inside the container otherwise I even was not aware there had been a rain at night. I was alarmed because I fear the Feds would attribute the death to West Niles disease spread by mosquitoes. 

The weather report of 6/8 said there would be a light rain at late night. Next morning, I look outside, found it was dry. At half after eight, my wife went to work. She left with the door open so I close the door for her. To my surprise, she came back home and left the door opened again. I later think it was the direct from her handler. Of course I closed the door. 

After breakfast I went to back yard. Then it started rain. It was light rain. I could feel humid little water drop floating in the air, like heavy foggy days in winter. When the water drop became bigger I went inside. 

In noon I had a severe stomach ache. It happened three times that day. All happened about four hours late after the meal. Since the Feds continuously poisoning my food, I keep alarm on food. Lucky enough this time, all the food I had eaten that day were verified safe before so I could exclude the food fact. Then what is it?

That unusual June light rain reminded me of Kim Jongnan's murder case. He died of a liquid poison VX by skin contact or gas breathing. I allege the Feds used the same material to poison me recently. 
They spread the poison with rain drop at night on the purpose to let victim breathe in the evaporated poisonous gas next morning. When the the result couldn't satisfy their desire, they created a light rain to increase the dose. 



> VX is very slow to evaporate and is therefore usually found as a viscous liquid, similar in texture to motor oil or honey.
> 
> In this state, it's highly toxic when it comes into contact with skin.
> 
> ...




I didn't suffer the described symptoms of the news. I think they used diluted liquid to make it hard to be discovered. What happened to me is my digestive system was hurt. It caused swollen digestive organ that caused severe pain when the food passes through. The pain is so severe that it causes sweating. The pain caused by solid food or long fiber food. Liquefied food can ease the pain. 

In my experience the rain water drop is identical to description "a colorless, odorless, tasteless(I didn't taste) liquid that's deadly in microscopic amounts." So microscopic that a fog amount cause a suffering.


----------



## katsung47 (Jun 26, 2017)

966. Acoustic weapon attack after gas attack (6/19/2017)

I wrote "965, Gas attack" on 9/12. Next day, 9/13, the overcast sky became a bright day full of sunshine. For that gas attack, the Feds maintained week long cloudy weather so they could spread chemical by rain. When I revealed it, they quickly changed the weather style by moving in warm air mass. The high temperature quickly jumped to 90s from 70s within days. 



> Dangerous heat to scorch southwestern US through midweek
> June 18, 2017, 627 AM EDT
> 
> The dangerous heat baking the southwestern United States will not relent its grip on the region through much of the week.
> ...





> Sizzling heat wave creates health hazard in Southwestern U.S.
> Yahoo News Digest       June 19, 2017
> 
> The Southwest is about to feel the wrath of a punishing heat wave that includes a forecast of 120 degrees in Phoenix



On same day of 9/13, the strong ground vibration came back too with the sunshine. I think the Feds quickly planed a new plot with acoustic weapon to murder- introduce natural heat to cover up the heat created by resonance. 

On 9/14, I also suffered a poison attack. It might be a cover up action. But to my experience, It's not gas chemical attack, though the result were similar - severe stomach-ache. In gas attack, the pain took place four hours and thirty minutes later after meal. In food poison case, the pain took place one hour later after meal. The difference is evident. I have to sleep in hall in case some one to enter house to poison the food. 

910. Acoustic weapon killing (6/27/2016)

 In the midnight of 6/26/2016, I woke up to an unusual warm feeling. The heat was from inside body, seemed from blood. Since the Feds using acoustic weapon, I encountered such situation several times. Of course, it also came with strong ground vibration feeling. I had to leave my bedroom and slept in the sofa of the sitting room. A few minutes later the heat inside the body disappeared. I had thought a lot about that phenomenon, now I realize it was the killing resonance. The body of human being has its own resonance frequency. Once the Feds apply that frequency on people, it will cause vibration that produces heat or other damages in their blood, organ or parts of the body. 

I had been intimidated by the Feds through the TV commercial. At that time I thought the heat killing was microwave radiation. Now I realize it is the acoustic weapon. I had posted my allegation in #815. That TV station disappeared several months later after my revelation. Watch that commercial I posted below. It well proves the heat killing weapon. 

quote, 815. TV commercial intimidation (2/8/2014)

ICN is a TV channel that broadcast Chinese news and movies. I think it is run by Chinese capital. My wife used to tune on that channel to watch its TV series. When the series is interesting, I join in. 

I noticed there is a strange commercial in recent broadcast. I think it is an intimidation from the Feds. 

The first one: A lady sits in a sauna room. A pig is approaching her, sniffing. The lady drops some water on heater and create a steam. A thermo-charter shows the temperature goes up followed with a word “COOK? Then lady disappeared and the pig leaves. 

Followed by second one: Most of commercial shows how a fish without water is struggling for air. At last a word appears: NO ATTACK. 

If the motive of the commercial is “cook”right and “no attack? then they were very bad products. People can hardly link sauna room and fish out of water to it. It is good death  intimidation if you know the killing method of the Feds. They used to kill people with microwave radiation. They also kill victims in prison by suffocation with plastic bag on head, then claim it was a suicide. 

I think this is particularly on me. Chinese traditionally symbolize year with twelve animals. I was born in the year of pig. That’s why they put a pig in that commercial. 

That unusual advertisement was broadcast at 11pm (Monday to Friday) at Channel 26.4 ICN(San Francisco Bay Area) in a two hours long (each week day)Chinese series. See how cruel they treat that fish in that commercial. 



Watch how did they torture that fish to produce this commercial.


967. Question about gas attack of 965 (6/26/2017)



> Are you suggesting that your wife is in on a government plot to poison you?
> 
> If any of what you said were true, hundreds of people around would be getting sick as well. You cannot target a single individual with an airborne gas without affecting other people in the area.
> 
> ...



Yes, I think so. One tactic the Feds uses is to provoke married couple(or other family members) so they can benefit from the family conflict. Though my wife doesn't necessarily involve in direct poison, she may passively join in. e.g. in this gas poison attempt, she left the door opened in the name of "to fresh the air inside the house". I think that's the order from her handler. My wife maybe even not know what is it for. 

1. Drone now is a popular flying tool. There should be no problem for them to spread liquid precisely in victim's yard. Those drones Amazon even used to deliver small packages. 

2. VX is very slow to evaporate and is therefore usually found as a viscous liquid, similar in texture to motor oil or honey. It's not a material easy to be diffused. 

3. The Feds (FBI and DEA) have moved residents in my area away already. What left in my neighborhood are agents and informants. They should have been noticed to leave if there is a danger. 

*Neighboring People I knew were dead or moved. 
#10. The death of old people

My daughter had three playmates at that time. They knew each other in the park next to us. They lived in same street. After the drug case, (about in 1992)the girls' parents moved away with them, Leaving three old people in their houses. The three old people are: grandma Lin, grandma Huang and grandpa Huang. It's unusual because in Asian' tradition, working parents used to let grandparents foster children. The girls age were 3-5 years old then. 

Then on March 1999, I left for South-east Asia because I could not bear the torture of EM wave. (Although I don't know exactly what kind of wave they are using, electric-magnet wave is the best word for it. Microwave is one kind of it.) Within months after my leaving, all three old people died. It seems that they will eliminate those who know my story. I worry about those young people's lives if their death could not been explained as old. I'm afraid law enforcement agent will frame them in some case,(drug case is the easiest one) and then kill them in custody by the hands of gang members in jail. 

*community several blocks away from my house are emptied already. 
#733. Swimming pool speaks (8/20/2012)

In 1990s, when I abandoned driving, I used to walk to the super markets. I was impressed by the large noise of cheering children in a swimming pool along Amberwood Ln which is cross High Way 680 from my house. The pool belongs to a Condo community. Probably started from 2000, the children disappeared. I was too, impressed by the dead silence when I passed that swimming pool. The Feds must have moved all families away. (at least the families with children) I realized how large scale the case was that the Feds applied on me. 

This year, I learned the skill to post the picture to the internet. On August 5, Sunday, between 4 pm to 5:30 pm, I took pictures of the two swimming pools near my residence. Summer will end. New school year will soon start. The swimming pool is as dead as it was in recent decade. 





https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/RWyMUiCpslbF4SdYKWHN96PY4D-0fkViXq9BAyA7Ig=s196-p-no 

8/5/2012 Sunday 4pm Amberwood Ln.





https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/ovQs5rKINyu5f6NRTn5aWq2gcrOSp7CihvTVR2R6mw=s196-p-no
8/5/2012 5:30pm Sunday Alves Circle, Croply Rd. 

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/n9s7MKvqgZ2Ur_JaexIwZynx0rqKJINAF1lunwS1ZA=s196-p-no

1,2. Swimming pool
3. Public park
4. Small World Pre-school


----------



## katsung47 (Jul 9, 2017)

Correcting error in #966.

1. In line 1, error:  Gas attack" on 9/12. Next day, 9/13,
         correction:  Gas attack" on 6/12. Next day, 6/13,

2. Line 14,   error:  On same day of 9/13,
         Correction:  On same day of 6/13, 

3. Line 17,   error:  On 9/14
         Correction:  On 6/14


968. The Feds behaves like Mafia (7/2/2017)

There was a news on 2/22/2017. I think it is a poison threat from the Feds after their 2/19 case failed to go through. The case was signaled by Trump's fake "terrorist attack on Sweden" and "Oroville dam crisis". (See #947, 948. Frame a case on 2/19 (2/18/2017), 949,950.)




> Texas to feral pigs: It's time for the 'hog apocalypse' to begin
> 
> Maria Gallucci            Mashable•Feb 22, 2017,
> 
> ...



It's the word "Animals don't die immediately from eating the odorless, tasteless chemical. That would be too kind." reminds me this is not an ordinary news but a torture death threat. The Feds used to symbolize me with pig. See (#967. Chinese traditionally symbolize year with twelve animals. I was born in the year of pig.)

The gas poison (VX?) I talked about in #965 is a torture poison. The pain lasted nearly about an hour and so painful that caused sweating.


969. Poison information for sharing (7/9/2017)

The poison derived from warfaring talked in last message is not long overdue. They had used it on me long time ago. What they approved should be that gas poison - VX. it's new and hard to be discovered - To kill in the form of gas or rain. But they can't say it's a chemical gas, so use "derived from warfaring" instead.

Sometime ago, I frequently felt a bloody smell from stomach after eating something. I abandoned the food and think that probably was a kind of poison eroded the membrane of stomach that caused bleeding. Now this news said it is a blood thinning agent.

One kind of poison is a popularly used by Chinese secret police. The symptom is there is itching in joint after eating the food. I allege it would end with thyroid cancer. I used to find it in Chinese candy and biscuit, Especially in date (fruit) and chestnut. They used to be given us as gift from people who came back from a China tour.

Another poison causes dim vision. I think it is derived from a mouse poison. In a box of "Rat killing bait" I saw the instruction said the bait killing mice by blinding their eyes. The symptom is it came with a lot of tears after eating the food. It used to be mixed in Chocolate as candy. It also can be found in vegetables. I also find it frequently in muffin and cake of a large food wholesale club. Last year my wife had a European tour. She brought back many chocolate, cookie gift box. I found they were all contaminated with that vision poison. I asked why she bought so many she said the "tax free store" was just on sale when she went there. That's the way how the Feds deliver the poison food to their target.


----------



## katsung47 (Jul 22, 2017)

970. Trump is the representative of the Feds (7/15/2017)

The first three framed cases since Trump was elected US president. 

(1)I revealed, 933. Big drug case in China, Philippines and USA (11/12/2016)
   My wife is arranged a trip to China and Philippines from 11/13 to 11/21.

Trump confirmed the secret deal 





> In phone call, China's Xi tells Trump cooperation is only choice
> 
> Reuters  11/14/2016
> 
> http://webcenters.netscape.compuserve.com/news/story/0002/20161114/KBN1390D3_7






> China's most-wanted corruption suspect surrenders after 13 years abroad
> 
> Reuters     November 16, 2016
> 
> ...



(2) I revealed, 948. Frame a case on 2/19 (2/18/2017)

Trump confirmed the secret deal. 


> Trump commits to 'One China' policy in phone call with Xi
> CNN    February 10, 2017
> 
> Donald Trump commits to 'One China' policy in phone call with Xi Jinping - CNNPolitics.com





> China says gets another graft suspect back from U.S.
> 
> | Reuters                 Feb 10, 2017
> 
> ...




(3) I revealed, 951. New plot on 3/15? (3/10/2017)




> One of China's 'Most-Wanted' Fugitives Returns From US to Surrender
> March 09, 2017
> 
> Wang is the 39th fugitive on the list to return, the graft body said, without giving details, such as whether U.S. law enforcement provided assistance.
> ...




You can see to repatriate Chinese fugitives became part of secret deal between the Feds(FBI and DEA) and Chinese secret police. Since then, China abandoned to number their fugitives because it's too evident to reveal their secret deal. 

Be noticed that in November 2016, the US president was still Obama. But it was Trump called China two days before US deported the Chinese most wanted fugitive because he represented the Feds. 


971. Secret deal beghind Russian's email hacking (7/22/2017)

Trump called Russians to hack Clinton's emails. He says now he didn't know Russians hacking deal. What was his base to call Russian to hack Clinton's email? Idea dropped from the sky? 



> 'Treason'? Critics savage Trump over Russia hack comments
> By NAHAL TOOSI and SEUNG MIN KIM 07/27/2016
> 
> Donald Trump's call on Russia to hack Hillary Clinton's emails has shocked, flabbergasted and appalled lawmakers and national security experts across the political spectrum, with one saying it was "tantamount to treason."
> ...



Of course, Russian wouldn't give a free service. Six months later, Aleppo fell. A first payment to Russia after Trump won the president campaign. Rebel retreated in order. That was an arranged deal. 



> Aleppo: Evacuations resume after buses set ablaze
> 
> CNN         December 18, 20
> 
> As many as 9,000 people had been evacuated from eastern Aleppo in nine convoys on Thursday and Friday



The full deal is done one year later. Tillerson's words means "Now we fulfill the deal. Syria is yours". 



> US Secretary of State says 'Syria's fate is in Russian hands now'
> The Independent•             July 3, 2017
> 
> The US Secretary of State has reportedly told the United Nations Secretary General that he thinks the fate of Syria and its leader is now up to Russia.
> ...





> Trump and Putin's Syria Ceasefire Effectively Lets Assad Off the Hook
> Time                  July 10, 2017
> 
> Observers and former U.S. officials say the ceasefire deal effectively guarantees Assad’s regime remains in place, in spite of Trump administration rhetoric to the contrary.
> ...



Meanwhile, US had a missile attack on Syria in the name that Syria had a chemical weapon violetion, that was a cover up operation of the secret deal.


----------



## katsung47 (Aug 2, 2017)

972. Facebook does police job (7/28/2017)

I have been blocked to post in face book since 7/21. When I try to enter the face book site, The page show a request



> Upload A Photo Of Yourself
> Please upload a photo of yourself that clearly shows your face. We'll check it and then permanently delete it from our servers.
> Choose File
> Continue



It seems Facebook is collecting information of members' face. I don't want to give my photo to Facebook, then it gave another choice: to identify two photos which it said were my friends. I don't know these people. It gave me only two choices:  



> Choose a Security Check
> How do you want to confirm your identity?
> Identify photos of friends
> Upload a photo ID



It's like a police check on criminals. I don't know if others have same problem. Or is it a special work just on me by the surveillance team? To ban me post in Facebook.

There will be a new plot in August. The Home owners Association has a meeting two days ago. The Feds used to use it as a tool to inspect residents' home. 



973. August plot (8/2/2017)

In the end of July, China got two of their most wanted fugitives. 



> One of China's 'most-wanted' fugitives returns after 19 years in U.S.
> Reuters             7/31/2017
> 
> One of China's "most-wanted" overseas fugitives turned herself in on Monday after spending 19 years in the United States, the anti-corruption agency said.
> ...


---------



> China says one of its 'most wanted' fugitives now in custody
> Reuters•July 29, 2017
> 
> SHANGHAI (Reuters) - Ren Biao, one of China's most wanted fugitives accused of forgery and fraudulently obtaining loans, has returned to the country and handed himself over to the police, the graft watchdog said on Saturday.
> ...



Since each time the Feds planned a framed case, they used to collude with Chinese secret police. As a routine, China used to get a small confirmation payment from the U.S.. This time they got two. It's unusual. It may mean they made it a big one. I have been blocked to post in Facebook since last week. It must be part of that plot. 

Christopher Wray is confirmed as new FBI director 8/1. It is not a coincidence. I think he is chosen for my case. To frame me and people know my story in a case, they need some one to perform planting and unreasonable search and arrest. Wray will take the responsibility.


----------



## katsung47 (Aug 15, 2017)

974. Prepare for a gas leaking (8/9/2017)

On 8/3, a P.G.& E engineer truck drove in my lane. A worker changed the gas meter of my house. I saw him checked my neighborhood but my house was the only one he had worked at. He left hurriedly after I asking him why there was no notice in advance. I called p.G.& E that night. The operator confirmed there was a meter change that day but she didn't know why. Billing is normal. I allege that was an operation of the Feds. They could have installed some device in that new meter which may cause leaking to their control. Three months ago P.G.& E had a commercial in TV Chinese channel to apologise for deaths caused by gas leaking explosion six years ago. Now they are in action. It can be an explosion murder or an unreasonable search in the name of gas leaking. 

Re: 958. Create a gas explosion (4/28/2017)

Started from April 20, for nearly a week, PG&E had a commercial broadcast in TV channel KTSF26. In the commercial, PG&E apologized for the gas explosion in San Bruno six years ago. What made PG&E to remind public of a tragedy six years ago? Since the Feds have a tradition to intimidate people openly in media and the strong vibration of the ground I have felt nearly a month until now, I think the Feds may have plotted a gas leaking explosion by acoustic weapon. Four weeks ago, I wrote "954. Damage water pipe? (4/1/2017)", thought the use of acoustic weapon was to damage the water pipe, the PG&E's commercial proves they have other purpose. 

Beware of a gas explosion in North San Jose near Milpitas. 

About San Bruno gas explosion. I talked about it four years ago:

770. Drill in “Boston bombing?and “Texas explosion?(5/7/2013)

.......

There is a Pacific Gas and electricity terminal near Milpitas Library. I am impressed by the huge pipes on the ground which is several blocks away from the library. I passed by that site sometimes when I go to Wal-Mart after leaving the library. It reminds me of the massive natural gas explosion that killed eight people and destroyed an entire neighborhood in San Bruno, CA, on Sept. 9, 2010. I think The Texas fertilizer plant explosion was created to justify an Utility gas explosion in Bay Area for a murder purpose. 


As for TV commercial intimidation, see "815. TV commercial intimidation (2/8/2014)" 
TV commercial intimidation


975. How to justify a gas leaking plot (8/15/2017)

On 8/3, P.G.& E. changed gas meter without any reason. I allege it was an operation of the Feds for a "gas leaking plot". (see #974)

On 8/6, In TV news, I learned a news:



> Mother, Child Injured After Tree Branch Falls on Picnic
> A mother and her 2-year-old child were injured when a tree branch fell onto a company picnic held at Menlo College.
> 
> Aug. 7, 2017
> ...



I noticed this news because I have alleged the Feds had created such incident by acoustic weapon(resonance). see "922. Cover up operation for Acoustic weapon (9/8/2016)"

Next afternoon (8/7), my neighbor drove in lane. Came with him there were several children. They were toddlers, similar to child of that news. I was then aware of that news was made for me. As I have said that the Feds moved residents away from community. What left are agents and informants. I have never seen these toddlers before. It's a tool of their operation. 

The news and the scene next day meant "your neighbor have children, move your tree for their safety". I have tree in front yard. It's private land however. 

Then another news in TV revealed their true purpose.



> UTILITY STRESSES CALLING 811 BEFORE DIGGING
> POSTED ON AUGUST 10, 2017 BY DAVID VAUTHRIN
> 
> In honor of National Safe Digging Day on Friday, August 11, Pacific Gas and Electric Company (PG&E) is asking all Californians to help prevent damage to gas pipelines and other underground utilities. With a free call to 811 or submission on 811express.com at least two working days ahead of any digging projects, homeowners, renters and contractors can ensure their outdoor project is safe to start.
> ...



The tree is near that gas meter. If I move the tree and dig the ground, it will give the Feds an excuse that the work caused the damage of underground gas pipeline. That's how the Feds to justify a gas leaking plot.


----------



## katsung47 (Aug 28, 2017)

976. Sessions and garage door (8/21/2017)

In 2005, my rolling up garage door was broken up by the car my daughter drove. The Homeowners Association warned to fix it right away. I noticed the Feds drove the contractors from the market away so their men could take over the work for an unreasonable search and arrest. 12 years ago, I wrote,  



> 300. Garage door (3/27/05)
> 
> On 3/18, Mercury News reported: "Unlicensed contractors get stung". 59 unlicensed builders were nabbed in an undercover sting operation. Those nabbed by the ruse were given criminal citations that could land them in jail for a maximum of six months, or they could be ordered to pay a $1,000 fine."
> 
> That's amazing similar to the event taken place in July 2003. When Feds tried to force me to have a roof contract with them, they created a roofing worker's death to intimidate other uninsured roofers out of the market. So the undercover contractor could get the deal. (see "145. SARS, a big issue(7/20/03)"



To avoid an unreasonable search, I repaired the garage door. It's more then ten years now, the repaired garage door had worn out and had to be replaced. In late May, the Homeowner Association mailed me a notice that there would be a meeting. I knew that was to justify an inspection. The target was the garage door. 

In mid June, my wife gave me a weekly magazine - "USCITYPOST"(June 17, 2017) In its "Business Classified", I found four advertisement of "Garage door" contractors. In newspaper commercial, "Garage door" is a rare. That four ads obviously were prepared for me. To avoid being framed by the Feds, I had to do it by myself. I thought of the original one piece garage door which I hadn't abandoned. 

The Homeowners Association's meeting date was set on 7/26. I had to replace the garage door at that time. In mid July, I dug out the old one piece door. What surprised me was next day President Trump told media he was going to fire Sessions. 



> Can Trump fire Attorney General Jeff Sessions? Yes, but it would be unprecedented
> Maureen Groppe and Jessica Estepa, USA TODAY      July 20, 2017
> 
> 
> ...



Trump is unqualified to be president. His victory was out of the support of the Feds.(FBI) Now I believe his main task is to eliminate me - Kat Sung. When they thought it was a certain, they didn't expect I dug out an old door. So Trump was so angry. They quickly plan new plots in rogue's way. 

On Aug. 3, a "Fed Express" cart roared into the lane, not for delivery, but turned around to drive out. 
Then came the PG&E engineer pick up to replace the gas meter of my house. 

I think they have two plans: 1. To create a gas leaking. 2. To damage newly installed garage door to force a replacement. I believe so because two days later, a US Mail cart rushed into the lane too. Both cars rushed in with high speed that caused large noise. That was not the way to move in small lane. As for why changed a mail car later? The "Fed Express" cart is too big and long, not easy to aim the target in a lane. The mail car is smaller and easy to carry out the impact mission.  




977. The end of August plot (8/27/2017)

On 8/22, PG&E man came again and replaced the gas meter of my neighborhood. I think it was a cover up job to my allegation in #974 "I saw him checked my neighborhood but my house was the only one he had worked at." Apparently they tried to make the replacement of my gas meter on Aug.3 not so prominent. That later work on my neighbor still doesn't explain why I was the only one had my gas meter replaced on Aug. 3 and other activities done by PG&E in August. (see #975)

On 8/26, the August plot ended. (because new plot developed?)

In framed case, the Feds used to prepare big events to distract public's attention. The distraction for August plot were: 

1. Hurricane Harvey. 
The storm made landfall as a Category 4 hurricane on Friday.  By Aug. 26, it had weakened to a Category 1 storm.

2. Racial riot from Charlottesville. 


> "Berkeley’s far-right rally ‘called off,’ but residents still plan counter-actions
> By Natalie Orenstein      Aug. 26, 2017,"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katsung47 (Sep 7, 2017)

978. The September plot (8/27/2017)

The Feds end the August plot, to continue it with September plot. My wife is arranged a trip to Canada from 9/2 to 9/9. 

A week ago, my wife said she wanted to find a suit case in garage for trip.  My wife rarely go to garage. She always buys a new case and left the used one in garage.  It's unusual that she wants old one. I helped her. When we reached the bottom and she still couldn't find the case she wanted, I realize it was something didn't exist. She was doing a search job for the Feds - that's why the Feds tried to damage the garage door for an unreasonable search. I left her alone. 

Next day, I saw her taking a case away. I thought it was to the Feds for examination. I think something will take place in early September. It's easy to plant when someone is in trip or to create an accident when victim is in travel.  

A framed case will happen on September 2. 


979. September 2nd is action date (8/31/2017)

Why the Feds abandoned the planed "Hurricane Harvey" and "Charlottesville racial riot"? Because they focus on murdering Kat Sung. 9/2 plan is a one they think can certainly killing me. 

In murder case, They used to perform action on Friday. Jail won't release detainee on bail in week- ends. So the Feds have two days(Saturday and Sunday) to do the killing. I have no income, I have no available working phone. If I were arrested when my wife was absent, nobody would have known that I was in prison. This time my wife travels to Canada from 9/2 to 9/9. The Feds could have seven days to do a "suicide" death. 

What will be big event used to distract public's attention? I think it is war in Korea Peninsula. 



> US bans travel to North Korea beginning September 1, says Americans should leave
> Thomson Reuters
> YEGANEH TORBATI          Aug 3rd 2017 6:01AM
> 
> ...



Same day on Aug.3rd, there was a "Fed Ex" cart roaring into my lane, then came a PG&E pick up to replace the gas meter of my house. That assures me the Feds decide to carry out unreasonable search and arrest by damaging my garage door or perform a "gas leaking" trick. See "974. Prepare for a gas leaking (8/9/2017)" From the timing, the announcement of Korea travel ban(Aug. 3rd) was accordance to harassing show off in my lane. Also be noticed that the N.Korea travel ban(9/1) is a day before my wife's Canada travel(9/2). 

Since 8/28, several times I was awakened by strong ground vibration around 3 a.m.to 4 a.m. It's acoustic weapon. The Feds seems try to damage the under ground gas pipe with resonance wave. 


See the tactic the Feds to murder in prison:

815. TV commercial intimidation (2/8/2014)

.......



Watch how did they torture that fish to produce this commercial.



TV commercial intimidation


900. Murder in jail (4/2/2016)

How would they murder Kat Sung? Find an excuse to arrest him then killing him in the jail. They performed this action 6 months ago. 



> 3 Santa Clara County jail deputies charged in mentally ill inmate's death
> 
> Veronica Rocha   9/8/2015
> 
> ...



I live in San Jose. If I were arrested, Santa Clara county jail will be the place to detain me. The sheriffs obviously were hinted that the target the feds wanted to kill was a psycho. Michael Tyree, unfortunately was a mentally ill inmate, was mistakened as the target and became the victim. 

I used to be tarnished as insane by the cyberspace team agents. The following quote of a reply from fourpart Currently may well indicate my foresight and their elimination skill.




> FourPart  Currently   05-04-2015
> Senior Member
> 
> 
> ...






980. Korea war crisis used as distract (9/6/2017)


On 8/1, Christopher Wray was confirmed as new FBI director. They had to fill that post because in September plot, they had a secret deal with N. Korea. Someone has to take the responsibility. 

On 8/3, a PG&E man came to replace gas metor of my house. A "Fed Ex" cart roared into my lane to show off Feds' new plot - create a gas leaking case or damage the garage door. 

On 8/3, US announced to ban citizen to travel to North Korea beginning September 1, 


> Thomson Reuters                  Aug 3rd 2017



8/12 My wife said she was going to travel Canada from 9/2 to 9/9. I thought the Feds had set up a framed case at that travel time to carry out a search and arrest.  

8/27, N.Korea fired missiles over Japan. It reminded me of Sept. 1st travel ban. I made a search, found it was announced on Aug.3. The day the Feds showing off with attempt of gas attack and garage door damaging tactic. I thus realize the Korea war has been created to cover up the murder case on me. 

9/1, US bans US citizen travel to N. Korea. 

9/2, my wife left for Canada. I warned 9/2 might be action day and followed with war on Korea. 

9/3, N. Korea exploded a hydrogen bomb. N. Korea did their job to the secret deal but Trump did nothing to react. Because the main target - Kat Sung, is still alive. 

9/1 - 9/4 Unprecedented heat over San Jose area. 

September 2, 2017

California’s history-making heat wave set new all-time records for the second day in a row.
I have no air condition in my house. You can imagine in three digit temperature. What's there purpose, i don't know. To force the window open wide so leaked gas can get in? Or let hitter easy in when the door open wide? 

9/9, the day my wife returns from Canada. A framed case could happen. The Feds still have an option to distract - bombing N. Korea. Korea war crisis is their core to cover up a domestic framed case. 

There is other big event to distract: hurricane Irma.

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-iwO253k-...xK6Qb4OJBQACLcBGAs/s1600/IRMA+Track+Map+1.png


----------



## katsung47 (Sep 20, 2017)

981. Attempt to murder my wife (9/12/2017)

I have warned Korea war crisis would be created to cover up the framed case of 9/2. N.Korea did detonate a nuke bomb on 9/3. If US reacted with "fire and fury" Trump had promised, my predict would have become true. The procedure was so closely carried out. Only the Feds failed to frame me in any framed case. Then the Feds immediately designed another murder case - to kill my wife. 

The Feds used to influence public opinion by TV commercial. on 9/6 and 9/7, an organization had an ad on KTSF26(Chinese) to remind people of "Lupus erythematosus". It was so shortlived(2 days) that I never saw it after 9/7. What I remember of that ad was some people having a parade with banners written "Lupus ..."I even couldn't finish reading the whole banner because the banner was upright, the English was so rare seen.  I was confused the first letter was "I" or "L". I knew it was "lupus erythematosus" only by audio Chinese aside. 

Decades ago when I was a in HongKong, I knew an acquaintance of my parents - Mrs. Wang. Mrs. Wang was a rich widow. She lived with a close friend - Ms. C. Mrs. Wang had a quick death - died of Lupus erythematosus. Although people knew she had such a disease, nobody expected she'd have a sudden death. The gossip in their social circle was: how much did Ms. C got from Wang's wealth. 

In US, when I knew G-man and realized he is a double agent, I also knew Ms.C is G-man's sister. I also found the Feds are money looters. That made Mrs. Wang's death a thoroughly different story to me. Lupus erythemotosus could be a killing tool of the intelligence. 

I don't think the short lived commercial of Lupus Erythematosus is a coincidence. The disease is incurable and victims mostly are women. In #979. I wrote," If I were arrested when my wife was absent, nobody would have known that I was in prison. This time my wife travels to Canada from 9/2 to 9/9. The Feds could have seven days to do a "suicide" death." The words might touch off the killing motive. If my wife doesn't exist, that's more convenient for them to do a murder case. 


982. Revive the original tactic (9/18/2017)

My wife traveled to Canada from 9/2 to 9/9. I thought it was a time range designed for a framed case. During that period, the Feds manipulated weather to create many big events. 
9/2 to 9/4, Unprecedented heat sizzling San Jose area.
9/8, an 8.1 earthquake shook Mexico. 
9/9, Hurricane Irma landed Florida, followed by hurricane Jose. 
All these disasters could have developed more severe if the framed case going through. 

Then two events indicate they revived the old tactic:

1. On 9/14, 





> Five quakes shake San Jose, epicenters near Alum Rock park
> Mark Gomez                September 14, 2017
> 
> Earthquake shakes near downtown San Jose



I think the Feds are going to create a gas leaking case justified by earthquake. 

2. On 9/15, a man came to pick up the minivan my wife donated. The minivan parked at the front of garage for nearly seven months after my wife having a new car. When they planed to damage the garage door, a parked car would cause trouble for action car. 

Quote from #976: "I think they have two plans: 1. To create a gas leaking. 2. To damage newly installed garage door to force a replacement. I believe so because two days later, a US Mail cart rushed into the lane too. Both cars rushed in with high speed that caused large noise. That was not the way to move in small lane. As for why changed a mail car later? The "Fed Express" cart is too big and long, not easy to aim the target in a lane. The mail car is smaller and easy to carry out the impact mission."  

Now there's open space for the car to impact the garage door.


----------



## katsung47 (Oct 2, 2017)

983.Earthquake, hurricane and defense budget (9/25/2017)

The Feds (D.O.D. and D.O.J.) activate their high tech. weather alt. machine (HAARP?)for this September plot. We saw so many unprecedented hurricanes Harvey, Irma, Jose, Maria appeared in a month. Also we saw so many big earthquakes in Mexico in September. 

The hurricanes were used to distract the September plot. The earthquakes are used to justify a planed gas leaking plot. 

2017-09-23    Oaxaca                           6.1 Mw    VII    5    7       
2017-09-19    Mexico City, Morelos, Puebla    7.1 Mw    VIII    310    4,683       
2017-09-07    Chiapas, Oaxaca                   8.1 Mw

2017-09-14      five small earthquakes in San Jose. 

I think the 9/19 Mexico City quake was a swift response to my allegation of #982. To cover up the artificial quake as a natural one. 

It would take a lot of money to carry on such a big operation.Then I noticed the new Pentagon budget.



> "Senate approves $700 billion defense policy bill
> Associated Press    September 18, 2017"



They give more than requested. It's for that special September operation? or for a coming Korea war? or for both? Watch the publish time of these two news. 



> Overview of the FY 2018 Defense Budget Request
> August 3, 2017  |  Katherine Blakeley
> 
> The Trump administration’s first President’s Budget (PB) requests a total of $667.6 billion in discretionary national defense funding for FY 2018, including $639.1 billion for the Department of Defense (DoD). The administration requested $603 billion in base discretionary funding for national defense, an additional $64.6 billion for overseas contingency operations, and $9.7 billion in mandatory spending for a total of $677.1 billion in funding for national defense, known as budget function 050.
> ...



The approved budget is more than Trump administration requested in August.

The framed case is going on. My wife said she'll go another trip to Europe from 10/2 to 10/18. So something will happen at that time. It costs billions of dollars. 



984. Trick to plant drug trace on victims (9/30/2017)

In #979, I predicted 9/2 would be action day of the framed case (my wife started her Canada travel) and thereafter there would be a Korea war crisis to distract. Kim Jong-un did detonate a hydrogen bomb to the order, but there was no action on me. What happened?

I think the Feds planed to arrest me on 9/2. The excuse of arrest was "found drug trace on my body".

How could they do that? I found in this way.

8/12, my wife said she would have a tour to Canada. Next day was Sunday, someone dropped a San Jose Mercury News (local newspaper) at my door. Then for consecutive four weeks I received five Mercury News Sunday edition. That was from 8/13 to 9/10. My wife's travel period was from 9/2 to 9/9.

I was a subscriber of San Jose Mercury News. I cancelled the subscription decades ago due to financial reason. I did pick up the first free Sunday paper to read. Then I thought of the harsh situation I am in. I didn't touch the free paper thereafter.

Then there came an unusual heat wave. Here is quote from #980:



> "9/1 - 9/4 Unprecedented heat over San Jose area.
> 
> September 2, 2017
> 
> ...



I think the purpose was to push me taking bath so they could collect drug trace from the sewage water they collected. The drug trace might be from polluted news paper or some other sources they deliberately planted.

I hadn't taken bath in these sweating days.

Now they hurriedly organized another long trip for my wife, 10/2 to 10/18, 16 days. What will take place? If the Feds can arrest people in this way, it's too easy to plant and frame innocent people.



Pictures of free Sunday papers at the door. 

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...2OqLgpL2bMLo4e07ACEwYBhgL/w140-h105-p/007.JPG.







https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...0CR4sD3ww9qbGQnhgCEwYBhgL/w140-h105-p/006.JPG


112. How they plant (2) (2003)

About that time in 2001, a lady suddenly called my wife to shopping in super market. Among the "harvest", I found my wife bought 8 bottles of vinegar. Vinegar is a popular sauce for cooking. But what she bought was a western style we rarely used. We used to use vinegar made in China. My wife argued that because it was on sale, "buy one get one free" and because the other lady bought a lot too. So she followed her. She forgot the lesson how she was guided to cash the check. Now the same act played again. I was sensitive because I felt the pressure then they were framing case against me. I knew from paper that vinegar is a material to produce drug. And that lady had ever shopping with my wife. That was the only one as I know. Now after one year most of these vinegar are still there unused.


----------



## katsung47 (Oct 16, 2017)

985. Las Vegas shooting is a false flag (10/8/2017)

Las Vegas mass slaughtering was a distraction case done by the Feds(FBI and DEA).  

I am the murder target of the Feds(FBI and DEA). Since I stay at home to avoid being set up, They used to organize tours for my relatives to justify a search and arrest. To cover up the framed case from the sight of public, they used to activate big events to distract. My wife were arranged two tours recently. All follow this style. 

1. 9/2 to 9/8, my wife had a tour to Canada. 
   On 8/31, I wrote in #979





> What will be big event used to distract public's attention? I think    it is war in Korea Peninsula.


   9/3,(next day to 9/2), N. Korea exploded a nuclear bomb. If Trump kept his promise of "Fire and       fury", there would have been a Korea war. 

2. 10/2 to 10/18, my wife had a tour to Europe. 
   On 9/25, in #983, I said,





> "The framed case is going on. My wife said she'll go another trip      to Europe from 10/2 to 10/18. So something will happen at that time."


   10/1, LasVegas mass slaughter took place. (My wife left home at 10/1 evening, around 17pm. she said    the plane would leave at 12:55. I think she meant 0:55 of Oct.2)

3. News said Stephen Paddock might also planned other shooting case in August. It coincides with the murder plot of August. Paddock booked two bedrooms from 8/1 to 8/6 in Blackstone hotel in Chicago which overviews the park where the Lollapalooza music festival took place.(8/2 to 8/5) 

That was the time when I alleged the Feds would create a gas explosion murder on me. (Aug. 3)



> 974. Prepare for a gas leaking (8/9/2017)
> 
> On 8/3, a P.G.& E engineer truck drove in my lane. A worker changed the gas meter of my house. I saw him checked my neighborhood but my house was the only one he had worked at. He left hurriedly after I asking him why there was no notice in advance. I called p.G.& E that night. The operator confirmed there was a meter change that day but she didn't know why. Billing is normal. I allege that was an operation of the Feds. They could have installed some device in that new meter which may cause leaking to their control. Three months ago P.G.& E had a commercial in TV Chinese channel to apologize for deaths caused by gas leaking explosion six years ago. Now they are in action. It can be an explosion murder or an unreasonable search in the name of gas leaking.
> 
> Re: 958. Create a gas explosion (4/28/2017)




986. My analysis on Stephen Paddock (10/14/2017)

The gunman of Las Vegas shooting case is described as a gray-man:
No criminal record.
No political ties.
No religious affiliation.
No history of mental illness.
No history of violence
That also fits for a figure works for intelligence unit such like FBI. 



> Paddock worked for the federal government from about 1975 to 1985. He was a letter carrier for the U.S. Postal Service from 1976 to 1978. After that, he worked for six years as an Internal Revenue Service agent, until 1984. Then, he was a federal auditor for one year, in 1985, focusing on defense contractors. Towards the end of the 1980s, Paddock worked for three years as an internal auditor for a company that later merged to form Lockheed Martin.[15] His work career after this period is not entirely clear. He is known to have run a real-estate business with his brother Eric.[16]
> 
> Stephen Paddock - Wikipedia



It's not so easy to find a job in those offices yet he jumped among them. That means he had a special background. Then he went into real estate business. 

FBI and DEA have no fat budget. Most operation fund comes from victim's. (see #8)



> 8. FBI's profit
> 
> Everything shows that law enforcement agent use isotope money tracing if you have cash savings at home. But how could they steal from innocent people?
> 
> Later I learned from 'National Geography' (1961, June) In article " FBI: public friend number one ". ' Mr. Hoover prides upon the "profit" it shows annually. During fiscal 1960 the FBI received $113,600,000 in operating funds. Fines, savings, and recoveries of stolen property and contraband in cases investigated by the FBI amounted to $142,822,244, or $1.25 returned for every dollar invested by the taxpayer.' It's that 'profit' chase makes FBI a looter. It's that black box practise makes FBI closed and untouchable and new high tech weapons killing without trace makes them ruthless. How do you expect them be in justice while their purpose is pursuing 'profit'?



And I found the Feds made a large profit from real estates business.



> 430. Monopoly the house in north San Jose (8/25/2006)
> 
> .....
> 
> 3. The most important thing is that housing market becomes the best way for Feds to make a profit. They take it as a business. e.g. In my community, a 4 bedroom single family house in 1991 was about 200k. (When Feds started to buy in. The first stage) In 1997, the price went up to high 200k. (when Feds started to buy in house in large scale, the second stage) Now the price is about 600k. If they bought a house in 1991 with 20k down payment, the profit is 400k. (Or 100k after deduct 15 years housing cost if the house haven't been rent off.)



Stephen Paddock might then worked for the Feds as its housing business team member. News said he gambles big in casino. Because the money came too easy and it's not his? He probably lost his life as a scapegoat for this reason.


----------



## katsung47 (Oct 28, 2017)

Steal the power of warrantless search (10/20/2017)



> Media Silent As Gov’t Uses Vegas Shooting to Push Bill Allowing Warrantless Searches
> 
> The media blackout is blatantly evident as the government prepares to pass another All-American titled bill that strips away liberty with no accountability.
> 
> ...



The new bill will open the path to let the Feds(FBI and DEA) to frame people by set up and plant. 

1) US citizens are protected by the Constitution. If government wants to put you under surveillance, they must apply for a warrant from the court with evidence. 

2) FISA(Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act) is in low standard. Government can apply a warrant based on suspicion not evidence. But there is a wall to prevent it to be used in domestic criminal case. Because there is big difference between suspicion and evidence. And we have seen how D.O.J. hates this wall and activated waves of attack on it. ....

The purpose of 4th Amendment is to protect people from evil activities (set up, plant) of corrupt law enforcement agent. 

If corrupt official plant fake evidence at your home. (gun, drugs)(or criminal communication in internet) And asked for a search warrant. Judge would asked him for evidence. The corrupt official couldn't say:" Because I suspect it." That's how domestic criminal law requires. It depends on Evidence not suspicion. 
The official also couldn't say, "I knew it because I had a search already." That's unreasonable search. (warrantless search) It's illegal. 

FISA standard is low. Law enforcement official can request a warrant on suspicion not evidence. But there is a wall to forbid it be used in domestic criminal law. Otherwise 4th amendment will mean nothing. 

Corrupt officials plant fake evidence at your home.(or in internet assuming victim's name) Then apply a warrant from FISA. Say they suspect you are a terrorist. They get a warrant then found the "evidence"(gun, drug)(criminal communication in internet) at your home. That's how the 4th Amendment bypassed. A foreign intelligence method is used in domestic criminal law.  


988. Internet plant (10/26/2017)

I think the US Liberty Act is set up against me. An attempt by the Feds (FBI and DEA) to frame a case in internet on me by FISA warrantless search and arrest. 

1. In April 2017, I found someone assuming my name to post in a web forum, I wrote a thread to reveal it.



> Someone assumed my name to post
> by Sung (Login katsung47)
> 
> My name - Sung, was assumed by someone to post messages on April 6 and April 5. There were three of them. See three billow, from
> ...



2. In this month, a team of surveillance shill posted reply to my thread:



> [–]Becoming_God_Sized 5 points 5 days ago
> Again I'll ask are you or are you not the REAL Katsung47?
> 
> 
> ...


You can see their arrogance trying to force me to recognize my user's name. I think the Feds have posted some illegal message somewhere in internet with my internet I.D. That's a plant. They need a new law to bypass the 4th amendment so they can carry on a warrantless search and arrest through the hand of FISA court.


----------



## katsung47 (Nov 10, 2017)

989. O.J. almost became a collateral victim (11/2/2017)

O.J. simpson was a target of Las Vegas shooting, I allege. 

O.J. was released at 0:08 a.m. 10/1. That night at 10:05 p.m. the Las Vegas massacre took place. The jail he left is near Reno, Nevada, about 450 miles from Las Vegas - where O.J. was going to live. They gave him plenty of time for the journey. The Feds arranged everything - from timing to location. Be noticed that Friday was only two days to the shooting date Sunday. 



> Simpson has four adult children, two of whom live in Florida, and LaVergne told the Associated Press that “there’s no doubt he’s going to Florida.” Tom Scotto, a friend and golfing buddy, has offered his home in Naples to Simpson.
> 
> However, that state’s attorney general informed the Florida Department of Corrections on Friday that he is not welcome there.
> 
> ...




The original release time was Monday (10/2), but the shooting which had to accord with the Concert of 10/1 night. So they gave an excuse of "to ensure public safety" to make it on 10/1.  



> Keast said the overnight release from the prison about 90 miles east of Reno, Nevada, was conducted to avoid media attention. No media were near the front gate at the time when Simpson's car left the prison by a back road and entered nearby Interstate 80, she said.
> 
> "We needed to do this to ensure public safety and to avoid any possible incident," Keast said.
> 
> ...



I have noticed that the jail system won't do parole job in week-ends. I've talked about that if the Feds want to kill a victim in jail, they used to arrange the arrest on Friday because following would be week-ends. Parole job is on vacation. Of course, for "public safety", there was exception. 

O.J.Simpson is a celebrity, his death would increase the influence of a massacre shooting. That's what a distraction needs. O.J. almost became a collateral victim. 


990.To frame a drug case on 11/4 (11/8/2017)

On 10/27, Friday night,about 9 p.m. somebody knocked at door. My wife answered it. She later said someone found the wrong door. 
One week later, 11/3, about 9 p.m. Friday night too. My wife's phone rang. She took a paper bag with candy, went out for a few minutes. I wonder if it was a friend came to pick up the gift, why she didn't come in?

The night visit was rare. The continuous two alarmed me. The Feds used to arrange victims to meet at night so they could take photo of "deal in darkness" as evidence. I had experience.  



> 49. Frame attempt
> 
> 
> On March 18(2000), I was in Canchanenbury, visiting Bridge of River Kwai. ..... That night about 3 am.I was awoke by a large noise. Some one talking loudly, walking back and forth at my door. The room I stayed was a bungalow above River Kwai connecting with others by wooden boardwalk. The walking steps made a large noise in midnight. It was obviously an attempt to lure me out. Fearing there might be a violence, I stayed inside. Next day, I complained to manager of guesthouse. She introduced me to Papa. Papa was a western about in his fifties. He said,"You should go out, tell them stop talking." I suddenly was aware that what they needed was that I being outside at midnight talking with someone placed there so they could take a picture. I moved to another guesthouse that day.
> ...



Next day was Saturday, 11/4. 



> Antifa is planning the largest ever riots seen in America as part of a plot to incite a “civil war” that will bring down the U.S. government.
> 
> On November 4, the domestic terrorist group plan to “gather in the streets and public squares of cities and towns across this country” in the hope of inciting riots that will lead to Trump exiting the White House.
> 
> Antifa Plans 'Civil War' To Bring Down U.S. Government



If the Feds successful to frame a drug case on me, a violence would have broken out on 11/4 and to distract the framed case, it could develop to a civil war. The Feds determine to make it a long one.



> The left-wing "Refuse Fascism" group is using Nov. 4 as its kickoff for demonstrations in nearly two dozen U.S. cities, protests it says will continue "day after day and night after night - not stopping - until our DEMAND is met.


----------



## katsung47 (Nov 25, 2017)

991. The Feds frame the case day after day and night after night (11/15/2017)

In mid July 2017, when I felt the Feds planed to have a search and arrest in the name of "repair the garage door", I dug out the old garage door and replaced the worn out door with that old one. Next day, news said Trump was angry at Jeff Sessions and threatened to fire him. The threat works. The Feds carry out a series operations since. (see: "976. Sessions and garage door (8/21/2017)")

On 8/1, Christoph Ray was confirmed as Chief of FBI.

1. On 8/3, P.G.& E. replaced the gas meter of my house. I allege that's a preparation for a gas explosion. Same day a "Fed express" cart roaring into my lane with high speed, I think it meant they would go on with "repair the garage door" trick by damaging the door with high speeding cart. 

Later, I found the Feds also prepared a distraction - A massive shooting deaths event. Las Vegas shooter Stephen Paddock had booked hotel room (8/2 - 8/5) in Chicago which overviewd the Lollapalooza music festival. (see #985)

2. 9/2 to 9/9, my wife was arranged a Canada tour. I predicted Korea war could be used as a distraction. On 9/3, Kim Jong Un did detonated a hydrogen bomb. (see #979) That proved it was just a puppet show.Not only my prediction has become true. But also there was a quick payment to N. Korea right after the nuke test.  



> South Korea approves $8 million aid to North Korea, timing to be decided later
> Christine Kim               SEPTEMBER 20, 2017
> 
> 
> ...



I think there was other secret deal between N.Korea and US. 

3. 10/2 to 10/18, my wife was arranged another trip to Europe. The distracting event was the Las Vegas shooting. (shooting happened on 10:08 p.m., 10/1. Three hours before my wife's leaving time 0:55 a.m. 10/2)

Since there are unanswered questions in this shooting case, I think the Feds may develop it further to some big case in future. 

4. 10/27 and 11/3, twice people were arranged to meet my wife at my door at night, I allege it was attempt to frame a drug case on me. 
11/4 was a big protest day called for by Antifa. It was used as a distraction event. 

"the left" says they will continue "day after day and night after night - not stopping - until their  DEMAND is met.
 Or rather it's the Feds' will to get me. On 11/7 and 11/12, two people visited my wife at night and talking with her at the door. All in Feds' framing style. (see #990)



992. How to pass "Tax Reform" bill? (11/22/2017)

18 months ago, in #902, I wrote, "Now they want Donald Trump to take care of the situation of economic collapse in coming years. The main job is to cover up the murder case - to kill Kat Sung, his relatives and people who know this story." From August till now, the Feds work day and night to frame a case on me. Of course, there is another mission for them, to help the ruling class to escape from the coming economic crisis. For this, Trump pushes out a "Tax Reform".




> GOP Tax Bill Mostly Benefits The Wealthy, Tax Policy Center Finds
> 
> Arthur Delaney,HuffPost• November 6, 2017
> 
> ...




US already has a huge debt, that Tax Reform will add more on it. Before the debt mountain collapsing, they try to loot more for themselves in last minute. To get the Bill passing through, we saw Flake and Corker dropped out of the Senate race, then Roy Moore is revealed sex scandal, then Rand Paul was assaulted at Kentucky home by "acquaintance". All these are intimidations to GOP Senate, follow Donald Trump. Vote his way or otherwise, be Corker and Flake, or Rand paul, Roy Moore alike.



> GOP Senators Believe Roy Moore's Accusers But Not Donald Trump's
> 
> Jennifer Bendery,HuffPost• November 14, 2017
> 
> ...



That's the way how US government works.
Politicians are whipped to one direction by the Feds.


----------

